#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-07
<dandrader> cnd, ping
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-08
<cnd> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> cnd, it was about access rights for making a new release of the libraries etc. But I got it sorted out
<cnd> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-09
<TheMuso> I'm experimenting with geisview and a multi-touch touchpad in a 2011 MBP. I am finding that I only see 3-finger gestures being registered. Is there a way to at least temporarily alter the state of the touchpad/driver such that 1 and 2 finger gestures register? Yes I know geisview registers everything greater than one touch, but still...
<TheMuso> Unity 3-finger drag/grab handles gestures, and dash gestures all work.
<ppd> hi. I just need some clarification. I beliebe unity in 12.10 has multitouch support, correct? Second: What is the preferred way to investigate whether unity recognizes for example my wacom touchscreen as a multitouch device?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-10
<ppd> hi, can someone tell me the state of multitouch support in unity? I remember having unity recognize 3-4  buttons in the past where launching the resize handles with a 3 or 4 finger tap worked. Atm in 12.10 nothing works aside from some really jerky two finger gestures. This is on a lenovo x230t, so the hardware is supported quite well I believe
<miro_dietiker> hi! i'm having a 13" macbook, ubuntu 12.04 and trying to optimize my touche experience. followed a few howtos but they seem to be wrong.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-04
<OrokuSaki> Morning all
<jgw2001> Just installed ubuntu touch...... Any way to install software on the device... I have rooted on, however apt-get resulted in a read only file system error
<RAOF> jgw2001: You can install click apps through the main interface.
<RAOF> jgw2001: To use apt-get, you'll need to enable a writable rootfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_system_for_development
<jgw2001> Thank you, does ubuntu touch use X?
<RAOF> NO
<RAOF> Ahem: no.
<duflu> jgw2001: No ubuntu-touch doesn't use X. It uses Mir+Unity8.... P.S. To make the filesystem writable for updates: mount -o remount,rw /
<jgw2001> I have heard Mir has a X layer, is this correct
<RAOF> Not really, no.
<mark```> jgdx, there is a translation layer to support X apps called xmir
<mark```> sorry that was to jgw2001
<RAOF> It's not really a translation layer, at least at the moment; it's just the X server :)
<mark```> Really? Interesting.
<jgw2001> Is is possible to run xmir on ubuntu touch?
<mark```> RAOF: I assume it will be a translation layer of sorts in the future though, right? I'm surprised it would even presently be the X server
<RAOF> jgw2001: No, not at the moment.
<mark```> I installed Ubuntu Touch on a phone. I keep watching to see if there is a new OS update, in hopes of improving stability and seeing what other features are fleshed out more. I have the 13.10 released version installed. Should I expect to see an update now and then, or should I expect to see no updates until 14.04? Maybe I would only see OS updates if I am using a bleeding-edge developmental install?
<RAOF> mark```: It'll be the X server, plus an X compositing manager/wm component in unity8 to bridge the window management bits.
<jgw2001> just installing the Xserver now onto the phone, and close down Mir
<mark```> RAOF: Okay thx for the info; I'll need to read more about that.
<Guest8805> Does mobile data work on Ubuntu 13.10 ?  Any pointers on configuring it?   Thanks!
<RAOF> Guest8805: Yes; I don't believe it requires any configuration.
<OrokuSaki> Is the nexus7 able to do hardware video decoding with videos yet? Curious if any of that has changed
<OrokuSaki> Been wanting to update my device to see if it can as well, but thought I would wait on the Nexus7
<OrokuSaki> I figure if the Nexus7 cannot, then I cannot
<OrokuSaki> figure that may be a hybris\gstreamer thing
<OrokuSaki> Wonder if UT has test_egl and test_glesv2
<GPFerror> any ideas on troubleshooting adb on my ubuntu touch port to my phone? i do see this in the dmesg "init: cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd' "
<GPFerror> adb devices shows nothing
<GPFerror> lsusb does show my phone is connected and it works if I reboot into recovery where I can pull the logs
<OrokuSaki> You guys know the difference between the eabi and gcnu\linux toolchains?
<OrokuSaki> =) I have never asked this question
<OrokuSaki> I use arm-eabi on my 10.1 android kernel
<OrokuSaki> and I use 4.3.3 for the mer kernel make -j4 ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=~/Downloads/test4/android-ndk-r7/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.4.3/prebuilt/linux-x86/bin/arm-linux-androideabi- oldconfig
<OrokuSaki> yeah... so in both I use eabi
<OrokuSaki> but... why.....
<OrokuSaki> http://www.kunen.org/uC/gnu_tool.html okay
<OrokuSaki> I tried the 4.3.3 toolchain a couple of days ago with my android kernel.. same.. it must be something... wonder what happens if I remove the ramdisk from my android kernel and just boot it.. wonder if it still outputs a uart debug
<OrokuSaki> if it doesn't.. then perhaps that is my problem...
<OrokuSaki> ramdisk and or root filesystem
<OrokuSaki> I should try to reproduce this in android.. try to get it to not output debug by ripping away the initramfs and filesystems..
<OrokuSaki> see if it still outputs to my prolific
<OrokuSaki> I hope it does not
<OrokuSaki> if it does then I am going with the toolchain theory.. but that doesn't make sense to me at all
<OrokuSaki> or maybe it takes a bit for usb to enable.. for some reason and will not output anything except the headphone jack
<OrokuSaki> naaa
<OrokuSaki> oh krap.. wrong room!
<OrokuSaki> lol my bad
<RedPandaFox> 51708
<RedPandaFox> Derp, wrong window
<lool> morning
<sil2100> Morning!
<janimo`> :wq
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: good morning. do you have news on bug #1243164
<ubot5> bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243164
<nerochiaro> ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: couldn't reproduce it. I asked gusch for help
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Your Common Sense Day! :-D
<ogra_> xnox, soo, i just had an evil idea for the emulator ...
<janimo`> ogra_, any news on what was discussed regarding x86 images at the sprint?
<ogra_> janimo`, nope, havent heard much from any sprint people yet
<janimo`> ogra_, but was it discussed at all? Do you know if there's someone else I should ping? I need to do some work around that so I'd rather know the current status :)
<ogra_> there is no status ...
<ogra_> thats the status :)
<ogra_> all i know is that is was on the agenda
<ogra_> people flew back yesterday and i havent seen one around who was involved with that
<ogra_> s/is/it/
<janimo`> ogra_, ok thanks
<jgb> is anyone working on touch for the Samsung S4 LTE i9505? or is there something more general to work on before looking at a specific device?
<janimo`> ogra_, the link you replied with does also seem to be day-based not image number based. I know I have checked that link before and concluded it is more or less the same as jibel
<ogra_> janimo`, ??
<ogra_> janimo`, thats the changelog for current vs current
<ogra_> janimo`, one level up there are the day based ones
<janimo`> ogra_, no easy way to find changes introduced in build 5 unless you know when it was released
<janimo`> ogra_, I was thinking of something like. trusty_build5.html, trusty_build6.html etc
<ogra_> janimo`, well, i cant know which image became which number, i can only compare the cdimage manifests
<ogra_> you have to check that yourself on the dashboard, thats the reason why it shows all three version numbers
<janimo`> ogra_, oh so it is not deterministic? That is why I asked in the mail how hard would it be :)
<ogra_> (system image, rootfs and android)
<ogra_> the final image consists of three pieces, the rootfs image is only one
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> there you have the version triplet
<janimo`> didrocks, hi, I see mako and maguro mentioned in your email. Is grouper continuously tested against as well?
<didrocks> janimo`: we don't really look at the results until someone fixes Mir running properly on it
<ogra_> i could try to look it up from there, but that would massively delay changelog generation, risking that the manifest of the last promoted image is gone already
<janimo`> ogra_, what could it takes hours?
<ogra_> janimo`, yes, the dashboard takes a while to be populated ... its not the time it takes, it is what happens inbetween on cdimage
<ogra_> waiting for the dashboard potentially adds massive races because cdimage changed inbetween
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> ogra_, I think we can match the version timestamp with the build id from index.json on system-image.u.c . That's more gym but doable
<ogra_> jibel, hmm, yeah, that might be possible
<ogra_> jibel, that wont work after the code was integrated into cdimage though
<ogra_> which is the master plan ...
<ogra_> so we will still need something that post-processes the renaming
<lapor> I need some help
<lapor> anyone knows how to switch from saucy channel to trusty on the Ubuntu touch?
<didrocks> lapor: system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0
<lapor> Thanks
<lapor> will try now
<didrocks> yw
<lapor> I did this, but I still cannot upgrade the system
<lapor> and I check it out the changelog....there is a new version of the system
<lapor> http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is there a way to convert a deb to a click package ? I want to test on the phone what jenkins builds from a MR
<popey> lapor: what happened when you ran that command?
<lapor> nothing
<lapor> it stops for a bit
<lapor> and then it writesphablet@ubunut-phablet:~$
<davmor2> ogra_: on your maguro did you happen to see a lot of random hangs with image 10?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not that I know of, but Sergio would know more
<ogra_> davmor2, nope
<ogra_> davmor2, but i didnt constantly use it either ... only a few hours
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'll ask him when he comes up
<davmor2> ogra_: I didn't only on and off and most the g+ webapp
<OttOmanTR> Somebody was trying to install Ubuntu Touch on Note 2 but has got this error http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47076037&postcount=122
<OttOmanTR> Any help will be appreciated for us(note 2 users)
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, make sure your pulled in stuff does not try to build anything in APPS ...
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, most likely you need to drop "CyanogenMod/android_packages_apps_SamsungServiceMode"
<OttOmanTR> I'm posting your suggestion along with my suggestion to him to come here
<ogra_> well, better contact who ever maintains the port
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> a contact address via the launchpad profile of that person should be linked at that wiki page ^^^
<OttOmanTR> I'm so sad to see that Conanical abondoned official Ubuntu-touch phone. I was long waiting for it.
<OttOmanTR> canonical*
<OttOmanTR> Google has been bringing more crap with every new Android updates to avoid rooting
<tvoss> OttOmanTR, not entirely sure what you mean by abandoned?
<nik90> tvoss: I think he is referring to the Ubuntu Edge?
<OttOmanTR> after that crowd funding, didn't they cancelled it?
<OttOmanTR> yes
<OttOmanTR> edge
<ogra_> it didnt succeed
<nik90> OttOmanTR: well it did not succeed in the crowd funding
<ogra_> there will be official phones with ubuntu
<tvoss> OttOmanTR, sure, it didn't succeed, but we are still working on ubuntu for phones
<ogra_> just not the ubuntu edge
<OttOmanTR> But I was looking forward to buy it
<ogra_> we all were :)
<ogra_> but 32mio in 30 days were a tough target
<OttOmanTR> almost impossible
<OttOmanTR> they kept it too high
<ogra_> no, it was the price
<ogra_> it might have possibly succeeded with a 60 day setup ... who knows ... but the 32mio were simply the price it costed to build it ... there was no revenue in the margin
<OttOmanTR> Canonical is getting something wrong. Manifacturers don't like the idea of open source OSes. Because they want to sell the new version of OS updates with only new products.
<OttOmanTR> But Canonical is till waiting manufacturers to knock their doors, which is not going to happen
<popey> OttOmanTR: I wouldn't presume to guess what we're doing.
<popey> (or indeed not doing) :D
<OttOmanTR> popey: Long time passed but still no sign of official Ubuntu Touch phone :( I don't want to buy a nexus device to install Ubuntu Touch. I want something official.
<popey> it takes a long time
<popey> patience
<xnox> ogra_: what's the evil idea?
<ahayzen> Hi all, do i have to reflash to jump onto a trusty image or is there anyway of updating on the device?
<ogra_> xnox, we could use a qemu-user-static chroot for the system and only use the emulator wrapped around  the lxc container
<ogra_> ahayzen, if yiou are on a system image install already you can upgrade via terminal/adb ...
<ogra_> ahayzen, system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0
<popey> ahayzen: system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0
<popey> damnit ☻
<ogra_> hehe
<ahayzen> haha thanks guys
<xnox> ogra_: you cannot wrap emulator around the lxc container, as you need to boot android kernel to provide the hardwarez devices.
<ogra_> hmm
<xnox> ogra_: and e.g. to get "adb" into ubuntu, we also need the android booted kernel
<ogra_> ah, crap, indeed
<ogra_> damned, i thought i was clever
<xnox> ogra_: you can use lxc containers on the booted phone however...... to nest ubuntu touch installs
<xnox> ogra_: cause it's the right sort of kernel.
<ogra_> yeah that doesnt help the emulator slowness though
 * ogra_ is looking for ways to make it usable :)
<xnox> ogra_: virtualbox x86 images are suppose to be fast with accelerated host KVM. But then we will be testing x86 binaries and not ARM ones =/
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: well making it display orange & purple is also a priority =)
<ogra_> that wont a) help much and b) likely be even more work to get an x86 android working
<ogra_> (one that just works in qemu)
 * xnox ponders what's wrong with black, it was fine with ford selling only black cars.
<janimo`> xnox, do you know how much work would it be to have an  x86 emulator working?
<janimo`> xnox, x86 goldfish equivalent I mean
<ogra_> janimo`, well is there android code ?
 * ogra_ doubts it 
<ogra_> the x86 android code thats there will likely be device specific
<ogra_> nothing for a qemu machine
<xnox> janimo`: at the moment, qt5 assumes full GL on x86, on armhf we use GLES. And pleanty of ubuntu-touch meta-packages at the moment do "touch/android" specific in armhf builds, which is not done on x86/amd64 builds.
<ogra_> unless you imple,ment the arch it uses in qemu
<xnox> janimo`: so all of that needs fixed, then enablements of x86 emulator, which will also take time. And major breakage of normal desktop along the way, in all places we didn't think both components are used in $touch and $desktop ways.
<janimo`> ogra_, there is virtualbox target even in AOSP
<ogra_> (x86 phones arent much different from arm ones ... they are SoCs as well ... not PCs)
<ogra_> janimo`, oh, i didnt know that !
<xnox> ogra_: well intel atom 32bit only.
<ogra_> xnox, still ... no BIOS ...
<janimo`> xnox, I completely forgot about Qt assuming GL on x86. I was hoping that somehow got more configurable lately
<tarelerulz> So any of you try Ubuntu for the phone?  How it stack up againt  Android ?
<ogra_> tarelerulz, ubuntu touch 1.0 is a lot better than android 1.0 was
<tarelerulz> I would hope so ,  They have something to  look at and say don't do that.
<ogra_> (IMHO)
<xnox> janimo`: we have a session to figure out Qt flexibility. As even platform plugins might be needed different : eg. one set on touch, desktop, KDE. And by the looks of things at the moment qt only supports one type of build (e.g. gles+mir, gl+weyland, gl+mir, etc...)
<ogra_> comparing touch 1.0 with android 4.x wouldnt be fair though
<ogra_> touch is only 6 months old yet
<janimo`> xnox, VUDS session?
 * ogra_ uses it fine as a daily phone 
<xnox> janimo`: and we really, really do not want to explode and have multiple sets of qt. it's a security & packaging & support nightmare
<xnox> janimo`: yeah vUDS session about Qt.
<janimo`> xnox, I agree
<tarelerulz> What does touch have that Android don't?  That is what I'm asking.   I thought about picking up  rom/ what ever its called .
<ogra_> it is a completely different concept .. and a true linux
<ogra_> try it and judge yourself :)
<tarelerulz> I would do just that ,but I have yet to see install ways for note 3.   I'm not trying to be mean , just asking
<ogra_> oh, well, the ports are all behind ...
<ogra_> and tablets arent so well supported yet
<tarelerulz> I was hoping   blackberry would do better then it did
<ogra_> to get the full experience you should use a nexus 4
<ogra_> which is the device we focused on for 1.0
<tarelerulz> I wish I had one,  I would be all over that
<tarelerulz> ogra you try touch?
<ogra_> i use it daily yes
<ogra_> as my main phone
<tarelerulz> What do you do with your phone?
<ogra_> browsing, readind news and ebooks making calls and sening messages
<ogra_> i'm missing email (cant get along with gmail's mobile app) .... but that will come soon
<tarelerulz> how much can you put into the contacts?   Does they support , pictures he res
<ogra_> you can import google contacts ...
<ogra_> no idea how many, i have a few 100
<tarelerulz> I have only 22
<tarelerulz> What contract format does it support?  If it can have pictures , email , cell number  and acting linked to program so you could do it from the contracts  , I would say wow
<ogra_> tarelerulz, http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php (beware,, thats having a *lot* of screenshots)
 * ogra_ doesnt see a specific contacts app shot ... but http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-16-095932.png should give you an idea
<popey> if all you ever wanted was to phone me, sure ㋛
<ogra_> hah
<tarelerulz> thanks ,  for the pictures
<tarelerulz> You should make one for the note 3.  5.7 inch screen is great.
<tarelerulz> With texting does it support  , pictures , audio , video ,  Those :)  or it just text
<ogra_> only SMS currently, MMS is in the works though
<tarelerulz> That's good ,  Basic phone function is what is need in a mobile os.  We all text , call ,  take pictures , Maybe video , listen to much , surf the web
<ogra_> xnox, http://releases.linaro.org/12.10/android/vexpress
<ogra_> xnox, vexpress support in the in-archive qemu is pretty good
<ogra_> (not sure how hard it would be to get it into our android tree though)
<tarelerulz> ogra , Do you have flash installed?
<popey> nope
<tarelerulz> Does  the camera work for picture and maybe video?
<popey> picture yes, but we disabled video due to a bug
<popey> expect that to be re-enabled at some point
<tarelerulz> How about GPS functions?  Say you used  Google's online map , would you see where you are
<popey> GPS works but we don't have AGPS yet
<popey> so getting a lock needs you to go outdoors and wait
<popey> because in general GPS in nexus devices sucks
<ogra_> so getting your first sttelite fix takes very long
<tarelerulz> You have to go out side even with that, It seems
<ogra_> yes
<tarelerulz> Do you get  4g / 3g ?
 * ogra_ only has a 3G provider here ... 
<ogra_> 4G might work, no idea :)
<tarelerulz> I get  t-mobile's  lte
<tarelerulz>  I say 4g I wonder most the time if its really 4g.
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone know how the grilo plugin works for the music-app works? I seem to be getting duplicate records in the model.
<xnox> ogra_: https://wiki.linaro.org/KenWerner/Sandbox/AndroidQEMU looks decent.
<ogra_> xnox, though it seems to use software rendering
<ogra_> might be a small challenge for our Mir team to get that going :)
<ogra_> but it might be at least a better base than goldfish, vexpress surely has more to offer power wise
<pitti> boiko: ah, thanks for approving the dialer-app tests :)
<pitti> boiko: one down, one to go
<boiko> pitti: no problems, I'm glad it is passing now :)
<sudo> ha  i m sudo
<sudo> hello
<sudo> <C<
<sudo> <HELOOO>
<davmor2> great let's see if this works then "sudo make me a sandwich"
<sudo> y
<sudo> ????
<popey> davmor2: password:
<sudo> sudo sudo
<popey> hello sudo, can we help you?
<davmor2> popey: **********
<popey> ahh hunter2
<davmor2> haha
<sudo> popey < how can we install ubuntu on mobile
<popey> sudo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<xnox> sudo: hi!
<xnox> sudo: why are you sending me a private message?
<sudo> <popey>  r u work on ubuntu company
<popey> sudo: yes, a bunch of us here work on ubuntu
<sudo> ha wht qulification are required to work with ubuntu
<popey> None! :D
<popey> Just be awesome.
<sudo> means
<cwayne> Step 1: be awesome.  Step 2: ?????. Step 3: UBUNTU
<sudo> wht i learn to part of ubuntu
<popey> sudo: I'm finding it slightly difficult understanding your question.
<xnox> sudo: please do not send me private messages.
<sudo> <popey> i wana say wht i do learn to becam part of ubuntu
<popey> sudo: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<sudo> <popey>tnxs
 * rickspencer3 hits Install & Restart
<ogra_> enjoy
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> :)
<sudo> hi
<sudo> hi
<sergiusens> mandel_, hey, if the download manger just gives me network_err all the time; is there a path to fix that? Or where are the logs?
<mandel_> sergiusens, are this errors when the u-d-m is running as a system dbus service (only used in the updates atm) or as a session bus service?
<mandel_> sergiusens, in the first case, syslog, in the second case look under $XDG_CACHE/ubuntu-download-manager
<sergiusens> mandel_, app updates, so I'm guessing session bus; system updates work fine
<sergiusens> thanks
<mandel_> sergiusens, then the second option :)
<mandel_> sergiusens, I'm working on improving reporting with those errors, hopefully I'll be able to get something decent to be used with T
<sergiusens> mandel_, the log is in /home/phablet/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager
<mandel_> sergiusens, AFAIK yes, it should be there
<sergiusens> mandel_, just pointing out the nesting (two ubuntu-download-manager-dirs)
<mandel_> sergiusens, and yes, that is fixed in trunk
<sergiusens> mandel_, dandy
<mandel_> sergiusens, turns out that QStandarPaths adds that extra ubuntu-download-manager and I had no idea :-/
<sergiusens> mandel_, yup; it's contained for you :-)
<mandel_> sergiusens, I might write a small app that can be used to track the states of the downloads for developers (in my free time) once I move downloads to use QStateMachine so that we can have a nicer debugging for this
<sergiusens> mandel_, I'm getting a 204 :-/
<mandel_> sergiusens, but.. I'm a little slower in new feature because, well if u-d-m stops working we are in a horrible state
<sergiusens> mandel_, I'm getting a 204 :-/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358809/
<mandel_> sergiusens, 204? sounds like a server side issue... let me take a look
<sergiusens> mandel_, 'no content'
<mandel_> JamesTait, ping
<mandel_> sergiusens, lets ask james, he works on the server side, he might know more.. or maybe beuno
<sergiusens> mandel_, btw, nothing bad will happen if I wipe ~/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager, right?
<mandel_> sergiusens, no, nothing bad will happen
<mandel_> sergiusens, why?
<sergiusens> great; just goiong to wipe it; the log says it can't remove the file either
<mandel_> sergiusens, uh.. funny
<sergiusens> mandel_, ownership is phablet though
<mandel_> sergiusens, if you find that as a problem, please report a bug on how you got to that state, first time I hear about it
<JamesTait> mandel_, otp, but fire away.
<mandel_> JamesTait, I just about to go for lunch but sergiusens is getting a 204 trying to get an app http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358809/
<mandel_> JamesTait, cany idea of how can that happen or why?
<sergiusens> JamesTait, no rush btw
<JamesTait> mandel_, sergiusens is this from the OAuth-signed GET request to public.apps...?
<mandel_> JamesTait, the url should be ouath signed since it is done via the update manager
<mandel_> JamesTait, you can see the url in the pastebin I gave you
 * mandel_ lunch
 * JamesTait looks
<JamesTait> Hm, working for me currently, let me dig in the code and see if I can see where a 204 might come from.
<lapor> Hey, I'm back :)
<lapor> is there a way to check it out on which channel I am on Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
<lapor> and my version is 100
<lapor> how can I upgrade it
<lapor> it doesn't say which channel is
<lapor> channel is devel
<lapor> but how do I know if it is Trusty or not?
<pitti> fginther, didrocks: hmm, seems https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/maguro-tests/+merge/193774 didn't run tests on maguro any more? intended, or bug?
<lapor> It cannot find any updates
<popey> lapor: 100 will be saucy, trusty is on 10 now
<lapor> so I still didn't cgange the channel :(
<popey> lapor: sudo system-image-cli -c trusty -b 10
<fginther> pitti, that's not intentionalll
<lapor> I wrote sudo system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0
<lapor> ok
<fginther> pitti, investigating...
<lapor> I'll try this now
<lapor> :)
<popey> if that doesn't work then it may be a bug
<popey> stgraber: can you see any reason why " sudo system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0" on device won't update from saucy to trusty?
<ogra_> popey, if the devel alias points to trusty it shuld upgrade automatically afaik
<davmor2> popey: sudo system-image-cli --channel trusty-devel -b 0 -v is the command I used
<popey> interesting
<ogra_> popey, we still dont point devel to trusty ... asac insisted that we need to have a gree image forst
<popey> lapor: see above
<davmor2> at least I think it was let me double check
<ogra_> *first
<davmor2> ogra_: gree images is that like green around 95% passes?
<ogra_> davmor2, pass rate must be better or equal to image 100
<ogra_> sadly all the community core apps always break and trash the results :?
<ogra_> :/
<ogra_> (image #10 was pretty close)
<davmor2> ogra_: I read that as better or equal to 100 (thinking %)  and wondered how you got more than 100% :)
<popey> thats a bit unfair ogra_
<popey> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/11:20131104:20131031.1/4885/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/508494/
<ogra_> popey, dont shoot the messenger :)
<lapor> I'll try this one
<popey> error: device not found
<popey> how is that remotely the app fault?
<popey> error: device not found
<popey> awk: fatal: division by zero attempted
<ogra_> popey, ah, that would mean that plars needs to give back the test to run again
<popey> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/11:20131104:20131031.1/4885/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/508497/
<popey> some of these are infra issues, blaming "all the community core apps" is not fair at all.
<ogra_> popey, which he usually does when checking the tests, dont judge the image before all tests are done ;)
<popey> dont just the apps before the tests are done ㋛
<ogra_> popey, look at #10 ...
<popey> *judge
<ogra_> 11 is in the middle of running ...
<popey> way better
<ogra_> things are being given back etc ...
<plars> popey: I'll take a look at filemanager in just a moment
<lapor> I got FileNotFoundError [Errno 2]
<lapor> I tried the last one commant and got this error message
<ogra_> how are you trying it ? via adb or in the terminal app ?
<lapor> terminal app
<lapor> should i try it via adb?
<ogra_> hmm, no, it should work either way
<lapor> I'll try again
<lapor> this is what I get
<sergiusens> ogra_, plars popey the filemanager does need a couple of fixes; but with the ap1.4 migration happening I wouldn't touch it until that happens
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> indeed
<ogra_> rss reader and notes also always have failures
<ogra_> and weather does randomly
<sergiusens> ogra_, plars popey  I still wonder how the apps are supposed to be tested on saucy since they are framework 13.10 and on trusty at the same time without going into r/w
<lapor> FileNotFounfError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory:  '/tmp/system-image-47oyyd/channel.json'
<lapor> This is what I get
<lapor> This are the last lines
<ogra_> lapor, try from adb (and without sudo) ... probably some confinement stuff gets in your way using the terminal app
<plars> sergiusens: I really think autopilot needs some sort of api versioning
<plars> sergiusens: I'm not a big fan of doing flag-day transitions like this
<sergiusens> plars, me neither; I was more for coinstallable autopilots
<sergiusens> plars, not sure why everyone is forced to do this except testing
<lapor> i'll try with adb
<lapor> I tred adb system-image-cli --channel trusty-devel -b 0 -v but nothing happend...
<didrocks> sergiusens: because nobody is forced yet? I can give you a lot of examples when this arrives
<didrocks> sergiusens: and yeah, it's a pain that I keep repeating, but need management to traction this…
<davmor2> lapor: do adb shell
<lapor> ok :)
<davmor2> lapor: and then run system-image-cli --channel trusty-devel -b 0 -v
<didrocks> sergiusens: this time, I was told "it's the last time that AP isn't going to be backward compatible"
<sergiusens> didrocks, that was said last time
<didrocks> sergiusens: I know… but new management/organization meanwhile…
<lapor> i got this:[systemimage] Nov 04 15:55:56 2013 (17810) no matching channel: trusty-devel
 * ogra_ curses having to reboot three times after an upgrade 
<ogra_> lapor, trusty-proposed
<ogra_> or just trusty
<ogra_> better the latter one
<didrocks> popey: for now, TBH, I'll really base on test results from image 10 for your work talking with baloons
<didrocks> balloons*
<davmor2> lapor: sorry my fault I got the wording mixed up with everyone saying devel
<lapor> now i am runing system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0 -v
<sergiusens> didrocks, well for the core apps the test code might need to be 1.3 and 1.4 compatible to test on saucy as the apps land on the store
<lapor> and is working something :)
<lapor> we'll see
<ogra_> GGRRRR !
<ogra_> 5th reboot now
<ogra_> i want my panel clock, damned !
<didrocks> sergiusens: I heard it's not possible as the return type for the same function is changed
<didrocks> but better that you check with QA
<didrocks> sergiusens: btw, on landing core apps, who should I talk to to ensure we have this "land on Tuesday/Wednesday"?
<sergiusens> didrocks, me
<davmor2> ogra_: I wants never get ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: is there any webpage to see the uploads?
<didrocks> like, is it continuous/on demand?
<sergiusens> didrocks, once they are in the sotre they are auto synced to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i cant seem to be able to get a panel clock with image 10 ...
<ogra_> (on mako that iis)
<didrocks> sergiusens: but people need to upload them manually to the store?
<sergiusens> didrocks, but for the store itself we can either share the login or wait for the store guys to finish the multiple logins per namespace feature
<didrocks> and you do those uploads for the core apps team?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> I hope you have a REST api for that :)
<didrocks> that you don't poke to the ui everytime
<sergiusens> didrocks, there is one and there's a tool as well lp:click-toolbelt
<didrocks> ah nice
<sergiusens> didrocks, you just need oauth
<didrocks> sergiusens: so for this run, I think you are still going to handle the click side
<didrocks> sergiusens: http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-1-4 is the full list of what's ported
<didrocks> I trust you to do the update on Tuesday, and then, once everything is merged, Wednesday for the click side?
<sergiusens> didrocks, sounds good
<didrocks> thanks a lot :
<didrocks> :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I'm waiting for fginther's plan t run ap tests on real devices since that's the only location where click confinement and the tests make sense
<sergiusens> didrocks, after that it can be fully automated
<stgraber> popey, davmor2: barry should be of more assistance for that kind of question. But yeah, I'd expect -c trusty-proposed -b 0 -v to just work.
<didrocks> sergiusens: sounds good
<popey> stgraber: thanks
<cwayne> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> cwayne: hey there
<cwayne> stgraber: heya, was wondering if we could setup one more channel for a different customized tarball?
<lapor> now I have this: [systemimage] Nov 04 15:57:36 2013 (17997) Running group download reactor
<lapor> this means it downloads the image or what?
<lapor>   I have to wait
<ogra_> yes
<lapor> how big is the image?
<lapor> 300 MB?
<ogra_> yeap, about that
<lapor> so I'll know how long I'll have to wait
<lapor> okey
<lapor> thanks
<stgraber> cwayne: sure
<davmor2> ogra_: http://ubuntuone.com/4imeMvKtf3M3BbtY3sDdjM I'm on 11
<davmor2> ogra_: I haz clockz, mako hates you, hate it back it works for me :D
<unityself> Can i install ubuntu (touch) on a htc evo 3d gsm ?
<popey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<davmor2> unityself: ^
<unityself> ok i try the HTC Evo LTE method
<ogra_> davmor2, after the 6th reboot i had it back :)
<davmor2> ogra_: :D 6th time lucky hey :0
<davmor2> :) even
<fginther> pitti, root caused the disappearing maguro tests, someone manually disabled them after all the maguros went offline
<mobileCircelz> Is Ubuntu Touch free software
<ogra_> mobileCircelz, indeed !
<mobileCircelz> What non-free software does Ubuntu-Touch depend on(drivers?)
<davmor2> mobileCircelz: yes bar the android binary drivers in the lxc container
<mobileCircelz> Android binary drivers?  What does that binary do?
<ogra_> mobileCircelz, manage the modem and provide GLES based graphics
<ogra_> and some sensor bits too iirc
<mobileCircelz> ogra_ is there alternatives, or projects creating alternatives to this non-free binary?  I am more interested in the modem then GLES.
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it would mean that the vedor of a modem would have published at least some specs for the hardware
<pitti> fginther: ah, thanks! so we need to wait until they come back?
<ogra_> which you wont see happening for most android HW
<popey> what's that free software alternative to android...
<popey> begins with R
<Stskeeps> replicant
<popey> thats the badger thanks stgraber
<popey> er Stskeeps
<ogra_> i doubt they have something working that replaces the ril stack
<popey> Stskeeps: enjoyed your jolla community blog post btw
<fginther> pitti, they are back online and the job is re-enabled.
<ogra_> ++
<cwayne> stgraber: the channel name could be something like customization-generic, and I can get you a jenkins job for the tarball later today
<Stskeeps> popey: i didn't write the ubuntu part, honest!
<Stskeeps> :P
<fginther> pitti, want me to rerun your job?
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<pitti> fginther: thanks! so I'll re-run the job
<pitti> fginther: can do it
<popey> Stskeeps: i saw nothing wrong with that bit, so fine if you did ☻
 * Stskeeps goes to check if it was inflammatory
<fginther> pitti, thanks
<popey> it wasnt
<holymac> Is there a cloud project for Ubuntu?
<popey> holymac: there is ubuntu server, which is great in the cloud, yes ☻
<mobileCircelz> Thanks everyone
<stgraber> cwayne: ok, so trusty-customized-generic + trusty-proposed-customized-generic then
<stgraber> cwayne: let me know when you have the URL
<cwayne> stgraber: yep, that's perfect!  i'll ping you as soon as i've got a job up.  thanks!
<nerochiaro> bfiller: was there any resolution coming from the meetings regarding having clipboard support in MIR for this cycle ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yes that will be added for this cycle
<ogra_> yay
<nerochiaro> bfiller: excellent
<mhall119> popey: what blog post was that?
 * ogra_ saw it on G+ iirc
<popey> mhall119: http://mer-project.blogspot.com/2013/11/a-sailfishos-co-creators-community-in.html
<ogra_> Stskeeps, you miss one important fact (that got us a lot benefit in ubuntu and pulled many xda dev plumbers in) ... portability of the OS to existing phones ...
<Adeylur> How to install Ubuntu touch
<ogra_> Adeylur, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Stskeeps> ogra_: good point
<mterry> What's the easiest way to measure battery drain?
<mterry> kgunn, ^?
<Syltman> approx how long does the install take on a N4?
<kgunn> mterry: uh...probably a kernel tool
<ogra_> mterry, upower -d
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> though that indeed operates on a pretty high level
<JamesTait> sergiusens, are you still getting a 204 from that click package?
<kgunn> mterry: try that ^ and if that's not it...we can talk to leann's team
<kgunn> mterry: i know they've done a lot of work around power measurement
<kgunn> mterry: just curious...why you need power measurements ?
<ogra_> kgunn, mterry, cking is the power master :)
<mterry> kgunn, I was thinking maybe running under u-s-c would be more of a drain.  Part of my performance measurements for switch
<mterry> kgunn, so far startup times seem about the same
<kgunn> mterry: sure...and i totally expect there to be some power hit w/o bypass on android nested mirs
<cking> mterry, unfortunately it's hard to get a good measurement from the battery, so I had to resort to using a fluke meter
<mterry> cking, upower -d isn't useful?
<sergiusens> JamesTait, let me check
<cking> mterry, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/non-linear-characteristics-in-draining.html
<mterry> kgunn, I'm not familiar with the bypass issue.  It's a performance improvement in Mir we don't have yet?
<JamesTait> sergiusens, we haven't changed anything, but nor can we pinpoint where a 204 would be coming from, so I'm interested to see if it's still an issue and if I can dig out some logs for it.
<kgunn> mterry: correct (on anrdoid we don't have it)....and it uses "extra power" in the sense that in a full screen opaque render...you don't need to composite
<sergiusens> JamesTait, it happened all weekend btw
<kgunn> mterry: so in effect we load the gpu with a full screen pixel copy
<sergiusens> JamesTait, I was thinking about re creating my u1 credentials
<JamesTait> It's really odd. :-/
<kgunn> mterry: when we get bypass we'll be less load on gpu, more so it can idle more quickly (and save power)
<kgunn> mterry: note....without bypass...performance might still be 60 fps
<kgunn> mterry: or i should say performance may be consistent w/ & w/o
<kgunn> mterry: bypass only helps when the gpu is heavily loaded from the app point of view
<mterry> kgunn, OK...  Well, let's see what I get.  Though cking is basically saying I need hardware sensor, it sounds
<JamesTait> sergiusens, I thought about credentials, but as far as I can tell, bad credentials would return a 401.
<JamesTait> Which is as it should be.
<JamesTait> On the one hand I'd like to try it to see if it fixes it - on the other hand, doing so kind of reduces the odds of us reproducing the issue.
 * JamesTait has a brainwave.
<JamesTait> Let me try something.
<sergiusens> JamesTait, just tried and still fails
<davmor2> JamesTait: this is the issue I had I found out that my u1 login had been logged out I had to delete my u1 account and create a new one then it was fine.  I'm wondering if there was an outage or a rollout
<cking> mterry, if you use upowerd remember that the battery info is usually massaged into something reasonable looking but most of the drivers I've looked at do all sorts of magic which means what you get is a smoothed and adjusted set of data rather and who knows what the h/w gas gauge is doing to the data before the kernel reads it
<cking> i.e. it's kind of like a reasonable guestimate rather than reality
<davmor2> sergiusens: ^ see my comment but let JamesTait see if he can fix it first
<mterry> cking, it sounds like I should just not bother trying to get bogus reads
<JamesTait> davmor2, logging out your web login caused your click credentials to start failing?
<sergiusens> davmor2, and you got 204s?
<cking> mterry, well, for small tweaks it code, it's hard to figure out if one has improved something, or it's just noise. and with low power devices the noise is going to make it very hard
<cking> s/it code/in code/
<mterry> cking, what do you think the variance is?  If things are within +/- 5%, can I say "well, I didn't make it monstrously worse"?
<davmor2> JamesTait: I had to log out to login to my testing account then I logged in slowly to the accounts I needed to.  My u1 desktop client had logged out too on Raring and Saucy
<bfiller> mterry: would you mind updating this MR to work against latest trunk? really want to enable tests for ubuntu-keyboard again https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-keyboard/run-tests/+merge/180941
<cking> mterry, i personally believe it will be hard to tell unless one is really careful where one is with battery charge, temperature, etc
<mterry> bfiller, huh, OK
<JamesTait> Hmm... well, modifying the saved credentials returned a 401, as I would expect.  Let me try revoking those credentials in SSO and see what that does.
<bfiller> mterry: just got out of sync I believe cause no one merged back when you originally prposed it. now lots of conflicts
<JamesTait> 401, same.
<davmor2> JamesTait: if you log out of your login.ubuntu.com account on your desktop and then open u1 client what happens for you then?
<JamesTait> davmor2, wait, let's take this slowly. :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, "log out of your login.ubuntu.com account on your desktop" - the browser session, via Online Accounts, via the U1 Control Panel?
<davmor2> JamesTait: So my u1 dashbord was logged in.  I logged out of SSO via login.ubuntu.com in the browser, I then logged into my test account in the browser, I then logged out of that and back into my normal account.  I then opened u1 dashboard and had to log back into u1 to allow the dashboard to sync again
<davmor2> the last one was via the desktop login
<JamesTait> Well one.ubuntu.com/dashboard is logged in, but opening U1 Control Panel I see "File Sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))"
<JamesTait> Curiouser and curiouser.
<davmor2> JamesTait: sorry control panel is what I meant not dashboard (it's been a long day)
<davmor2> JamesTait: it looks like the new login is creating new credentials and the old ones on the desktop/phone are then invalid
<JamesTait> davmor2, it does, doesn't it? :-/
<JamesTait> But why a 204 resposne?  That makes no sense at all.
<davmor2> JamesTait: I'm wondering if the web and api creds are clashing some how
<JamesTait> I'm also not seeing a 204 response in the logs anywhere.
<davmor2> JamesTait: in theory I should be able to log out of u1 web but the desktop client remain logged in correct?  That's the bit that looks broken.  I thought it was just me due to bastardising my system to check the roll out of pay for pindonga though
<JamesTait> That's right, they should be independent.
<sergiusens> JamesTait, davmor2 after removing my u1 creds and readding them in settings it works again
<JamesTait> sergiusens, thanks for the update.  I'd like to raise a bug about this, but I have no idea what to write in the bug report. :-/
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<mterry> bfiller_afk, done
<mterry> (with updating keyboard run-tests branch)
<cwayne> salem_: hey, what urls open with the dialer app?  like phone://?
<salem_> cwayne, I think its's tel://. let me double check
<cwayne> salem_: hmm i tried to open a tel:// link from webbrowser-app and it didn't work
<salem_> cwayne, yep. tel:/// only
<cwayne> salem_: ah, but it'd only open that way if it used Qt.openURLExternally()
<cwayne> so in a browser if you get a link to tel:// it doesn't work :(
<salem_> cwayne, hm, I  assume it is because it needs 3 slashes: tel:///phone-number
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> hm
<cwayne> whn you search for something in google there's a 'call' button and i think it only uses 2 //
<salem_> cwayne, yes. I think we need to add some logic on browser-app to corretly support this action.
<xelra> Hi guys. Has anyone tried and written down experiences installing ubuntu touch on a x86 tablet? Surface Pro 2, VAIO Tap 11, ...?
<sergiusens> xelra, there is no x86 port yet
<xelra> :(
<xelra> sergiusens: Thanks.
<steev> xelra: you could always try :D
<genii> There was talk on the xda forums about a port for x86 but i don't think much came of it.
<genii> ( a Cyanogenmod port, that is )
<ahayzen> Hi, I need to test the UriHandler for the music-app but can't remember the command to run it, can anyone help?
<matrixa1> Hello! has anyone had any luck with Ubuntu touch on xperia Z?
<jdstrand> thomi_: hey-- ev asked me to talk to you about including /var/log/syslog in the test results artifacts
<jdstrand> thomi_: this will be useful if a test fails due to apparmor, since apparmor denials will be in /var/log/syslog
<jdstrand> thomi_: should I file a bug somewhere? where?
<davmor2> jdstrand: I think thomi_ may still be travelling
<jdstrand> ack
<jdstrand> thanks
<bfiller> mterry: awesome, thanks
<mardy> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> mardy: hiya, i had a question about my account plugin (account-plugin-fitbit)
<cwayne> on the phone, it's not pulling down the username of teh account, but it does on the desktop
<mardy> cwayne: is it OAuth 1 or 2?
<cwayne> mardy: 1
<mardy> cwayne: the hask that we are using on the desktop doesn't work on the phone, but it's not bad news, as it forces us to a more robust solution :-)
<mardy> cwayne: what is the name of the service file for fitbit?
<cwayne> mardy: /usr/share/accounts/services/fitbit.service
<mardy> cwayne: OK, so do run: account-console list
<mardy> cwayne: take note of the account id for fitbit
<mardy> cwayne: then: account-console login <account-id> --service fitbit
<mardy> cwayne: and see if the username is returned as part of the response
<mardy> cwayne: usually with Oauth 1 it should be there, under some key
<cwayne> mardy: not there
<cwayne> but there is encoded_user_id
<cwayne> but that's not quite as helpful :)
<cwayne> huh, it doesn't show up on my desktop either... but it works on the desktop
<mardy> cwayne: let me read fitbit's docs, maybe the encoded_user_id is helpful
<negletios> Hello , question : is it possible to install ubuntu on windows phone?
<mardy> cwayne: OK, so it seems that the only way is to make a REST call: https://wiki.fitbit.com/display/API/API-Get-User-Info
<mardy> cwayne: you can have a look at the facebook and google providers, they are also making a REST call in order to retrieve the username
<cwayne> mardy: yeah, but the problem is that has to have oauth signed authorization headers
<cwayne> so there's a lot more than just tacking the token on the end of the URL
<mardy> cwayne: right, Oauth 1 is a bit painful there... OTOH it's not that hard
<cwayne> mardy: it took me a long time to get my app to work with it, but I'm certainly no expert :)
<mardy> cwayne: there must be some JS lib for OAuth (or maybe just for HMAC-SHA1), maybe you can try to look for them, if you don't want to do it in C++
<cwayne> mardy: they do exist, i use them in my app, i was just trying to avoid having to go through it all again and piece it together tbh
<cwayne> it's a non-trivial effort (well, for me it is at least)
<mardy> cwayne: true... OTOH that's the only correct way of doing it
<mardy> cwayne: in the desktop it works because we are taking the username out of the DOM, but that's not reliable
<cwayne> mardy: ah, alright
<cwayne> at least i know why it was working on the desktop :D
<cwayne> mardy: is there any docs on how to write that qml plugin?
<mardy> cwayne: not really :-( Just see the ones for google and facebook
<cwayne> mardy: alrighty, sounds like a good weekend project, thanks for the help :)
<elefher> hi
<mardy> cwayne: np :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, did you have a strategy in mind for using phablet-click-test-setup for installing tests from an MP?
<sergiusens> fginther, it wouldn't be hard to do, we can just tell it where the autopilot dir is
<fginther> sergiusens, I'll propose something.
<sergiusens> fginther, sounds good
<yorick> does utouch support the magic mouse?
<yorick> it doesn't show up in geistest for me
<yorick> how do I debug?
<Pascat> Hello! I was given a Samsung Galaxy Gio, any chances to get Ubuntu Touch running on that, or its far too weak?
<Sturg15_> Are there going to be any different tablets that ubuntu with work on?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-05
<harris> on the status page why are there still two broken features for the nexus 7
<harris> on the status page why are there still two broken features for the nexus 7
<cwayne> mardy: i don't suppose you're still around?
<tinix> has anyone here tried running ubuntu-touch on a chromebook pixel?
<OrokuSaki> well.. I got mer with hybris working.. interesting... my surface test fails... Hmmm Still waiting for video hardware decoding and ubuntu touch.. =)
<OrokuSaki> test_glesv2 works
<OrokuSaki> I think I know why the test failed..
<OrokuSaki> @harris... broken would assume that it was working at one time..
<o_be_one> hi all
<o_be_one> ubuntu touch is in final release right ?
<bjv> am I envoking this QtQuick application incorrectly?
<bjv> marked image r/w, rebooted and installed python3-pyqt5.qtquick and downloaded the example pyqmldemo.py and pyqmldemo.qml mentioned in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04281.html
<bjv> created an ~phablet/.local/share/applications/pyqml.desktop per https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04491.html
<bjv> added execute permissions to /home/phablet/pyqmldemo.py
<bjv> but when running $ ./pyqmldemo.py --desktop_file_hint=pyqml      from either adb shell, or from the Touch terminal app
<bjv> i am presented with only a blank grey screen, i can minimize, and re-focus the app through Unity shell
<bjv> but no components are visible
<bjv> (this is image 11 on maguro)
<bjv> I suspect i am not envoking the QtQuick application correctly, because I can swipe away swipe the left launcher
<bjv> tap the .desktop icon to bring up the grey QtQuick canvas, or return to the home screen and click the thumbnail to bring up the same
<bjv> but if i swipe to another running task
<bjv> i am *not* able to right-swipe and rotate through
<bjv> QtQuick app is only focusable via 2 of the 3 unity shell multitasking mechanisms
<bjv> *and doesnt seem to actually be running/painting any components
<abigdreamer> hi
<abigdreamer> trying to get touch to run on nexus7 with jdk8 -- its working
<abigdreamer> jkd8 and javafx is not working yet.
<holymac> why doesn't android touch come pre installed in my phone?
<nhaines> holymac: can you be more specific?
<popey> holymac: what is android touch?
<holymac> I meant android touch
<holymac> ahhh... i meant ubuntu touch
<holymac> sorry, i am kind of tipsy.
<popey> bed is -> that way
<holymac> It is <-- way
<aquarius> cjwatson, ping about fat click packages. Specifically, I have a binary QML plugin. I can happily create folders named for an architecture triplet, and put the appropriate compiled binary plugin into each triplet folder, and I can make my startup script actually be a script rather than just "qmlscene whatever.qml". What I don't know is how I find my architecture: I can run dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH but is
<aquarius>  a click package allowed to do that? Does the click stuff provide any help here, or is working out my architecture at runtime and loading appropriate architecture-specific stuff something I need to do by hand?
<cjwatson> aquarius: That was one of the things I was dropping heavy hints about at the Canonical planning sprint last week :-)
<aquarius> heh :)
<cjwatson> aquarius: We need some kind of dispatcher, ideally centralised
<cjwatson> dpkg-architecture is in dpkg-dev, so isn't the ideal base
<cjwatson> I think we need a common dispatcher somewhere that's Architecture: any, built with knowledge of the correct multiarch triplet, and sets up some appropriate LD_LIBRARY_PATHs or whatever; but that has to go with some conventions for actually laying out the package
<cjwatson> So I attempted to punt that to the SDK guys; dunno if I succeeded
<aquarius> cjwatson, yeah. In theory I can do all the work myself in my startup script, but it would be much much nicer if it somehow all worked by magic... so I provide in my click package a folder named "architecture-specific-stuff" and then "architecture-specific-stuff/arm-linux-gnueabihf" and "architecture-specific-stuff/x86_64-linux-gnu" and the app runner magically makes sure that the arch folder is on the ld_library_path
<aquarius>  and the qml_import_path and etc.
<aquarius> we seem to have arrived at the same place, which is good
<aquarius> just to confirm: this is just a good idea at this point rather than anything that works, yes?
<cjwatson> aquarius: Right.  If I get my way it will be s/architecture-specific-stuff/lib/g
<aquarius> well, I concede that my name is not actually a good one :) Not too sure about "lib", since lots of QML stuff seems to use that, but whatever the name is, not worried.
<cjwatson> QML stuff isn't going to use lib/<triplet> surely
<cjwatson> Now, if it weren't an insufficiently-caffeinated morning I might be able to remember how to get the multiarch triplet without dpkg-dev
<aquarius> pure QML stuff isn't, indeed -- but it may be weird to have a "lib" folder which the QML bit of your app puts a bunch of QML in *and* which contains arch-specific folders
<cjwatson> I dunno, seems no less weird than /usr/lib/ having both random package-specific helper directories and libraries
<cjwatson> seems precisely cognate in fact :)
<aquarius> a reasonable point, although I'm not sure that "/usr/lib? wild wild west! do whatever you want" is the ideal role model ;-)
<aquarius> I suspect we might want lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/so and lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt or something, and the dispatcher puts lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/so on LD_LIBRARY_PATH and lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt on QML2_IMPORT_PATH or something.
<aquarius> (handwaving the actual names)
 * popey pictures aquarius handwaving
<cjwatson> oh, I see, you're talking about overlap between random other libraries and QML .sos
<aquarius> ah, not quite
<aquarius> three things here: random libraries, QML plugins, and importable QML library scripts (such as a useful JavaScript thing which many people import into a project). People writing QML stuff who import scripts quite often stick them in a folder called lib/. But I think you're right: the package can use the lib folder for whatever it wants, and *in addition* there are specially named subfolders which the dispatcher puts
<aquarius> on various paths
<aquarius> and that way we can support different "types" of binary thingies. So lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/bin would contain executables and the dispatcher would put it on $PATH if it exists. That sorta thing.
<cjwatson> I think I'd prefer bin/<triplet>, but yeah, whatever
<cjwatson> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Tuples gives two existing interfaces for getting the multiarch triplet: dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH and gcc -print-multiarch.  Neither is on the default touch image AFAICS from a quick look at seeded-in-ubuntu
<cjwatson> Still, I'm inclined to maintain that the triplet is the right thing to use by analogy with existing library directories, and we should make it workable :)
<lool> cjwatson: getting triplet without dpkg-dev >> wasn't this direct parsing of e.g. /usr/share/dpkg/archtable?
<cjwatson> lool: EWW
<cjwatson> No, definitely not
<pk__> i dont have an ubuntu computer ..cant i flash my phone with a windows laptop?
<marinellafor> Hello guys, how can i add ringtones on ubuntu touch? have you a solution?
<ogra_> iirc cjwatson and jdstrand were talking about hooks for click packages that could copy wallpapers or sounds in place so you could package them
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> not sure where that stands or how hard it would be to implement yourself
<pk__> which image should i download for samsung galaxy note 2?
<ogra_> !devices| pk__
<ubot5> pk__: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> pk__, see the link on that wikipage, it should point to an xda thread
<pk__> okay
<lool> cjwatson: then I cant find how this was done either; it does ring a bell, but I didnt find what provided this
<lool> maybe it was some libc thing instead
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Guy Fawkes Day! :-D
<ogra_> remember remember ...
<ogra_> :)
<marinellafor> there?
<marinellafor> how can i add ringtones on ubuntu touch? have you a solution?
<kalikiana> as I just wasted time on trying to do "touch /userdata/writable_image" which was mistyped into a pastebin… is there any chance of getting a command line that can fail if it's wrong?
<kalikiana> it's not fun to work with silent failures
<ogra_> marsee what i wrote above
<ogra_> marinellafor, ^^^
<marinellafor> uogra
<marinellafor> ogra
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ping!
<timppa> Hi, I just installed touch (trusty-devel), it stopped to: ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? THIS CANNOT BE UNDONE.
<timppa> should I enter yes or no to that?
<timppa> Device = grouper
<timppa> At the bottom of the screen it says: Ubuntu update complete.
<timppa> Options are No and Yes - Disable recovery flash
<timppa> I don't want to brick the device
<timppa> took my changes :)
<timppa> It's working now
<eraserhd> How does one remove a click package?
<eraserhd> shell command is ok.
<eraserhd> (It's not showing up in the UI)
<davmor2> eraserhd: press and hold the app then select uninstall
<eraserhd> davmor2: Unfortunately, I'm trying to reinstall because the first click package I made didn't give me an icon.
<davmor2> eraserhd: ah no idea then sorry, I'm assuming click --help might point you in the right direction though
<popey> adb shell
<popey> sudo -u phablet -i
<popey> click list
<popey> then find the package you want to remove
<eraserhd> davmor2: OK, weird.  It worked the second time I tried to reinstall over top (or at least didn't error out this time).
<popey> sudo click --unreigster appname verno
<eraserhd> popey: Oh, thanks.
<eraserhd> popey: Does 'click install' imply 'click register'?
<ogra_> timppa, for the future: you cant brick nexus devices with any of the ubuntu tools :)  (you would have to screw around with the bootloader itself, which we dont touch at all)
<popey> eraserhd: not if the package isn't installed
<popey> eraserhd: you need to install the package, then register it to a user
<eraserhd> popey: Is this the usual way to try a phone app when developing?:  adb push *.click /tmp/; adb shell click install /tmp/*.click; adb shell click register <something> <something>; ?
<cjwatson> that's not a correct way to install a package
<cjwatson> popey: (I wouldn't recommend the "install, then register" language, it just confuses people)
<cjwatson> use   pkcon install-local foo.click
<popey> does that actually work now?
<cjwatson> has for ages
<popey> hm
<cjwatson> it's the recommended CLI method
 * ogra_ uses it all the time 
<popey> ok. thanks
<popey> eraserhd: ^
<popey> cjwatson: as root?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> as phablet
<cjwatson> What he said
<ogra_> i wiish we had a similar easy way to uninstall though ...
<cjwatson> The only problem I'm aware of with pkcon install-local on the phone is bug 1245677
<ubot5> bug 1245677 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "fails to load UTF-8 manifests when not in a UTF-8 locale" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245677
<cjwatson> ogra_: It can be done through pkcon too, but the interface is annoying, I'll grant
<ogra_> yeah, i usually do it as root with unregister --user=phablet ...
<timppa> I was a bit disappointed that grouper did not have the tablet version of touch, should it have?
<popey> timppa: no
<popey> timppa: aiui the screen isn't wide (tall) enough
<cjwatson> popey: If you must use the low-level click interface for some reason, then "click install --user=phablet foo.click" - no reason to expose the install/register separation to people
<davmor2> cjwatson: and what about removal is there a similar pkcon for that?  Or is click --unregister the correct way?
<timppa> popey: why?
<timppa> ok
<ogra_> the sidestage needs some space
<cjwatson> davmor2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00553.html
<popey> thanks cjwatson
 * popey updates his scripts
<cjwatson> davmor2: i.e. pkcon remove 'com.ubuntu.test;1.3;all;local:click'   to translate that last bullet point
<eraserhd> So if I do sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /tmp/*.click, I still don't see the icon on the home screen.
<cjwatson> I suspect that's the click scope not refreshing properly
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks it was only if the question came up again the correct advice could be given :)
<cjwatson> you might find that a session restart (simplest: reboot) shows the icon
<ogra_> eraserhd, do a search
<ogra_> eraserhd, that forces a refresh of the click lens
<eraserhd> ogra_: er, well rebooting the phone worked
<ogra_> eraserhd, well, i dont like to wait minutes to test my change to an app :)
<ogra_> i usually use the search
<eraserhd> Yay!  My Starbucks app works!
<ogra_> cool
<popey> \o/
<eraserhd> Is there a non-gui way to build the click installer?
<ogra_> popey, btw, i shold have a usable qml wrapper for webapps ready by the weekend ... (already have a back button working, just need to read into url-dispatcher fro opening external links)
<eraserhd> (It's time to automate some steps.)
<popey> oh nice
<popey> eraserhd: click build ./appfolder
<eraserhd> popey: When I build through the GUI, I get 45K package.  When I use click build, I get a 27K package.
<sergiusens> ogra_, why that and not the webbrowser --webapp method?
<popey> eraserhd: I'd unpack each and look at the difference, then maybe file a bug against the sdk
<ogra_> it rpobably adds the project files if you use the UI
<ogra_> sergiusens, because you cant set a UA string without having it added to the system wide override file
<eraserhd> I figured out that click packages are .debs, but I don't remember that toolchain 'cause I haven't used it in ages.
<ogra_> sergiusens, i have  a bug open for this against webbrowser-app (to add a cmdline option) but want to use certain apps before that appears
<ogra_> and it is a nice fingertraining too ;)
<ogra_> getting warm with QML and all
<eraserhd> Where does the app title come from?  It doesn't seem to be picked up from the manifest.
<beuno> eraserhd, it is specified in the web ui on upload
<eraserhd> beuno: So there's no way to specify for pkcon?
<beuno> eraserhd, well, the .desktop file has a field for this as well
<beuno> not sure pkcon would be able to read that
<beuno> cjwatson may know
<cjwatson> pkcon doesn't care what the app title is
<cjwatson> But indeed I suspect you just need a suitable .desktop file
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I see you assigned yourself to bug #1245677
<jdstrand> cjwatson: is there more needed for that?
<ubot5> bug 1245677 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "fails to load UTF-8 manifests when not in a UTF-8 locale" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245677
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I ask because I was writing ci testing for click-apparmor and was going to upload it once that was in place
<jdstrand> and I plan to have that in place today
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I just assigned myself for completeness
<cjwatson> Nothing more needed AFAIK
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok. like I said, I'll upload that in a bit
<cjwatson> Sure
<cjwatson> I only fixed the metadata because I wanted to mention the bug in IRC so I wanted the bot to show it as fix-committed, really :)
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: np and thanks for the patch :)
<eraserhd> Ok, so how do I specify to pkcon the package to remove?
<eraserhd> Alternately: are there any road-tested scripts or make targets for installing to a phone?
<cjwatson> eraserhd: I mentioned the pkcon remove interface above
<cjwatson> 13:09 <cjwatson> davmor2: i.e. pkcon remove 'com.ubuntu.test;1.3;all;local:click'   to translate that last bullet point
<cjwatson> (it's not ideal, pkcon has funny ideas about this)
<cjwatson> eraserhd: You probably just need to substitute the first and second field there
<eraserhd> cjwatson: Ok, thanks.
<eraserhd> cjwatson: Would you expect this to work in r100?
<ogra_> definitely
<lool> xnox: hey
<lool> xnox: trying the emulator, it gets a bit confused while generating apparmor profiles
<lool> xnox: I've noticed some kernel warnings in dmesg related to this, are these known / did you already pass these to security team?
<jjohansen> lool: yep known, I'm looking into it
<lool> jjohansen: cool thanks
<eraserhd> cjwatson, ogra_: I'm getting: Command failed: This tool could not find the installed package: could not find net.eraserhead.ubuntu-touch.starbucks-app;0.1;all;local;click
<eraserhd> 'click list' shows net.eraserhead.ubuntu-touch.starbucks-app       0.1
<cjwatson> eraserhd: local:click not local;click
<eraserhd> oh
<cjwatson> i.e. replace last semicolon with colon
<cjwatson> and yes, should work in r100
<eraserhd> cjwatson: Thanks, that works.
<nik90> I need some help with the nexus 4. When I power it on, it shows the google logo and then after a few seconds reboots to show the battery icon. Doesn't go all the way to the ubuntu welcome screen.
<nik90> Do I leave it to charge for few hours before trying again?
<ogra_> sounds like you are very low on battery
<nik90> ogra_: ah okay .. I thought I messed it up or something
<ogra_> well, did you hack your image in rw mode ?
<ogra_> then this indeed can be :0
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> just revert what you did then *g*
<nik90> ogra_: yes I did to test an upstream package MP
<nik90> ogra_: I cant adb shell until it boots to ubuntu though to undo it
<ogra_> you should have adb access when the google logo is up
<ogra_> adbd is started as one of the very first services
<nik90> ogra_: yay ubuntu started up
<nik90> i see the welcome screen
<ogra_> great
 * nik90 sighs a relief
<ogra_> so it just took long
<eraserhd> So I figured out the size thing: .excludes doesn't seem to like wildcards (or the CLI click build doesn't listen to it).
<eraserhd> So I'm putting click packages inside click packages.
<nik90> ogra_: no the first few times it kept rebooting itself...only now it goes all the way to the ubuntu welcome screen..I guess you were right about the battery
<ogra_> well, check the indicator
<ogra_> it should tell you
<nik90> 1% battery
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> charge it
<ogra_> quickly, before it reboots again ;)
<nik90> ;)
<ogra_> and on a proper wallcharger ...
<lool> the number of things firing on first boot is impressive
<ogra_> USB ports only provide 500mA ... thats about as much as the device uses when idling
<lool> when you check it out with the emulator  :-)
 * lool watches gst-plugin-registry and click grind through the initial setup
<ogra_> lool, noticing my calendar, we shoulld probably drop that system image meeting :)
 * ogra_ doesnt think we need it anymore
<lool> oh yeah
<lool> doesnt' seem like anyone missed it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> system-image works pretty reliable nowadays ...
<lool> ogra_: there are some things we might want to discuss at vUDS
<ogra_> yup
<lool> for instance, supporting community ports isn't great right now; perhaps we can do things to allow system-image to work with just the ubuntu bits
<lool> there's a saucy SRU underway for download manager
<ogra_> lool, we need to generally focus on helping ports more this cycle
<ogra_> we kind of left them behind
<lool> the question of x86 images, emulator imagees
<ogra_> due to everyone working like crazy in the last weeks of the cycle
<lool> We could pregenerate emulator images too
<ogra_> lool, we need x86 images,. but the issues start on a different level before we can even think about system-image support
<lool> wow, emulator actually starts unity8 and maliit
<lool> on a black screen though
<ogra_> packaging on x86 etc
<ogra_> rootfs creatiion ...
<ogra_> its all focused on arm and android containers atm
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: do you know what's the way to launch a qml app with qmlscene from an adb shell these days ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, same as usual, with the desktop file hint
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i keep getting "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" when i do that
<xnox> lool: starting or starting and generating crash files in /var/crash/ for both unity8 and maliit?
<xnox> =)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: from an image flashed this morning
<lool> xnox: yeah generating crash files is what it seems to be mostly doing  :-)
<lool> xnox, sergiusens: Do we want to keep the build-emulator-sdcard.sh and run-emulator.sh as shell scripts in the future, or would we want to move them to python, perhaps even in phablet-tools?
<lool> asking cause I think it would be nice to avoid too many different places to know about the internals of how filesystems are laid out
<xnox> lool: once they actually work, we will be generating images on cdimage / system-image. And one would just fetch the lot with phablet-flash.
<xnox> lool: at the moment, it doesn't make sense to invest much time into that, since we still do not have graphical output / unity8 running.
<lool> ack
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> I started with chmod -x /etc/init.d/apparmor and enabled=0 in /etc/default/apport
<sergiusens> lool, phablet-tools but encapsulated in the sdk as well
<sergiusens> xnox, do you think it's worth trying TLS_REG_EMUL y in the kernel?
<lool> xnox, sergiusens: Are you guys debugging the video output issue?  It sounds like you're into a lower level problem with thread local storage, but I guess that might be a result of your debugging into the GL video output?
<sergiusens> lool, well my crash on surfaceflinger which has a nice backtrace leads to http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_development.git;a=blob;f=tools/emulator/opengl/system/OpenglSystemCommon/HostConnection.cpp;h=940f5aeab4500381495595fb2a4bfdc66d3cdb27;hb=refs/heads/phablet-trusty#l52
<sergiusens> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_development.git;a=blob;f=tools/emulator/opengl/system/OpenglSystemCommon/ThreadInfo.h;h=032873340c654d5d54967ac1212aeca17de346d4;hb=refs/heads/phablet-trusty
<lool> sergiusens: Do you have a link to your nice crash?
<sergiusens> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365082/
<sergiusens> lool, you might find this useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365090/
<karni> Can't run unity8 from trunk using ./run_on_device. Known issue guys? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365123/
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<didrocks> bzoltan1: hey, so it seems Mirv couldn't release ubuntu-ui-toolkit, is that work ongoing?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: remember we really do need to release it today to not block thomi on AP 1.4 transition :)
<lool> Hmm how does one enter the android container now that it's not running adb anymore?
<lool> am I supposed to kill the host adbd to get to the android one?
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I rememer that i have promised to you not to release anything from Tuesday noon
<ogra_> lool, yeah, thats the only safe way ...
<didrocks> bzoltan1: yeah, we have 2 releases
<didrocks> one with 1.3 (this is today)
<didrocks> but for that, we need trunk to be releasable
<didrocks> and then, one with AP 1.4 (tomorrow)
<lool> ogra_: hmm for some reason that didn't work immediately in the emulator
<didrocks> but it seems we are blocked on the first step, right?
<lool> perhaps I havent waited long enough
<ogra_> lool, you need to drop the snippet from /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/
<ogra_> and reboot
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<lool> ah right
<ogra_> lool, if you dont care about being under the init session you can determine the PID of the container with lxc-info -n android and chroot into /proc/$PID/rootfs
<eraserhd> click build won't make a valid package without the '-m', I guess?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ?
<ogra_> (that is essentially what android_chroot used to do ... but as i mentioned, wont actually get youo inside the container)
<bzoltan1> didrocks: yes,we are blocked .. let me check out the situation
<didrocks> bzoltan1: thanks, just keep me posted :)
<cwayne> kenvandine: hey, i fixed the fitbit account plugin :D got time for an MR by any chance?
<bzoltan1> didrocks:I am a little bit worried that we do not push the fix in the middle of the AP migration
<kenvandine> cwayne, sure!
<didrocks> sergiusens: you released all click apps (after ensuring they passed autopilot 1.3 tests of course)
<kenvandine> cwayne, i am very curious what the fix was
<didrocks> bzoltan1: we need to have the fix before
<didrocks> bzoltan1: remember my email? all components need to be released first
<cwayne> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/account-plugin-fitbit/qml-plugins/+merge/193870
<cwayne> kenvandine: writing a qml plugin to do another api call to pull the username :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, except for sudoku, yes
<didrocks> bzoltan1: and I don't want the toolkit being the one blocking even starting the migration :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, but that was ages ago
<kenvandine> cwayne, that's annoying
<sergiusens> didrocks, almost like 2 weeks ago
<didrocks> sergiusens: great! what about notes-app btw? I see it's a click and in the archive?
<cwayne> kenvandine: very
<sergiusens> didrocks, I think bfiller still wanted the apps as deb too for desktop use
<didrocks> sergiusens: I'm not sure when we run AP tests here, we test the click one or the new .deb we just installed, do you know?
<didrocks> (it's confusing in some words)
<sergiusens> didrocks, the infra doesn't support click testing yet; I thought I mentioned that to you yesterday
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi!
<sergiusens> hey
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure about "the infra", but smoke testing do test them, right?
<didrocks> (once released)
<lool> the image tests do
<lool> but not the ci/autolanding I guess
<sil2100> sergiusens: I tested calendar-app and from my side it's good for release, not sure if you already pushed the new version today?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes, smoke image testing yes
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, you are running the AP tests manually before releasing, right?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> ok, great, thanks :)
<karni> Hey guys, anyone familiar with unity8's ./run_on_device?
<sergiusens> sil2100, no I haven't; didrocks where was the pad with the status of transition?
<didrocks> sergiusens: http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-1-4
<sergiusens> thanks
<didrocks> you have the list of all packages
<didrocks> I think we need to sort the click vs packages in the archive
<didrocks> seems we test/release multiple times (for click and for .debs)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I was hoping for that to be sorted during the sprint
<didrocks> not even sure if we install the new debs, what we do test it the .debs version or the .click
<sergiusens> didrocks, I'll do whatever is required btw
<didrocks> sergiusens: wasn't discussed AFAIK
<didrocks> sil2100: do you know, once you install, let's say notes-app on device, if we test the .debs notes-app or the click one?
<sergiusens> didrocks, today's image in proposed already has autopilot 1.4?
<didrocks> sergiusens: no, we do the release *before* 1.4
<didrocks> and then tomorrow, we'll have 1.3
<didrocks> (if we can release the toolkit today, before)
<sergiusens> didrocks, so I need to go into writable image mode to test the clicks? :-/
<lool> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest has python-autopilot	1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> sergiusens: what I want you to test today is without 1.3
<didrocks> so no need to go in writable mode
<sergiusens> didrocks, I think I'm confused, but I'll reread to understand the objectives here
<sil2100> didrocks: no idea, but I was guessing we're testing the one that was installed last
<didrocks> sergiusens: easy, we want a snapshot before 1.3 and after 1.4
<sil2100> Due to the desktop file being installed from the last install
<kenvandine> cwayne, reviewed... needs fixing
<didrocks> sil2100: can you check? (I guess cjwatson and popey would be the best to ask about it ;))
<kenvandine> cwayne, ping me when you need another, it is minor things
<didrocks> sergiusens: today, we try to do the snapshot before moving to 1.4
<didrocks> to ensure we have a clean baseline
<cjwatson> didrocks: I don't know, sorry
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok, and sil2100 you want a calendar app with ap 1.3 tests?
<didrocks> maybe lool would know then?
<didrocks> sergiusens: exactly, like for all the other click apps that are going to be impacted with that transition
<sergiusens> didrocks, nah, I just read sil2100 say it's ready and not sure the 'what' part of the 'ready' he was referring to; I'll just manually inspect the code
<didrocks> sergiusens: I guess he installed it and tried AP tests
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, I meant it is ready since I ran the 1.3 AP tests on it and I didn't see any regressions
<lool> didrocks: the question is whether we test .deb or .click?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> how to know?
<sil2100> There were failures, yes, but nothing regressing, as they were from the new parts - dogfooding showed things working as before
<lool> didrocks: you should be calling into the specific test script and that should do the right thing
<lool> didrocks: IIUC, the image tests are manually switched over from .deb to click
<lool> didrocks: and they should all be up to date since we dont include the debs which are clicks
<karni> It is the right channel to ask unity8 related questions, isn't it?
 * karni double checking
<lool> didrocks: we should not have both the .deb and .click installed ever
<lool> didrocks: if it's a click, we run ./phablet-click-test-setup first to set tests up
<lool> if it's a .deb we install the -autopilot .deb
<lool> then we run ./phablet-test-run
<lool> karni: hard to tell, depends on the question  ;-)
<lool> karni: also, depends if the right person to answer is around or not
<cwayne> kenvandine: pushed :)
<karni> lool: 1) can't run unity from trunk 2) yeah, probably that's the reason noone's picking up my question ;)
<lool> karni: you might want to try pinging Saviq
<karni> lool: thanks
<Saviq> lool, come over to #ubuntu-unity
<Saviq> erm karni ↑
<cwayne> mhall119: ping!
<kenvandine> cwayne, looking
<davmor2> karni: I read that as "1) Can't run from unity trunk"  I thought you going to make  a borg joke it made more sense when I re-read it though :(  I preferred my version :)
<karni> davmor2: no worries https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1248235
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248235 in Unity 8 "run_on_device fails" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> cwayne, approved and sponsored
<cwayne> kenvandine: i think i've run out of possible beers to owe you.  by now, I think I owe you a brewery.
 * kenvandine would love a brewery in the back yard :)
<ogra_> brewbot !
<cwayne> hah
<cwayne> so next step: figure out how i can get this into the image eventually so that i can release my fitbit app as a click...
<kenvandine> cwayne, indeed :)
<kumar__> Hi, I installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 and failed to backup my phone. Is there a way for me to get back to Android OS?
<cwayne> kenvandine: is it worth it to start a thread on the mailing list about how to get an acct-plugin into the image? or is it just known that we'll eventually have them as clicks?
<kenvandine> just wait til we can have them as clicks
<kenvandine> i think that is a must
<didrocks> bzoltan: any news?
<kenvandine> kumar__, yeah, the installation instructions includes how to flash android back
<kenvandine> you'll just need to download the image to use from google
<kumar__> so I can download someimage.ab from and then run adb restore someimage.ab?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<kenvandine> kumar__, ^^
<kumar__> ty!
<kenvandine> np
<kumar__> I really like ubuntu touch, just I need my phone for work. I am mainly just missing A decent google chat app.
<kgunn> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> kgunn: ?
<kgunn> cjwatson: hey kdub and i were just chatting about gfx on the emulator you guys are working on...i was assuming you'd use the android arm bins w/ hybris
<kgunn> cjwatson: did i assume wrong ?
<cjwatson> kgunn: can I redirect you to xnox?
<kgunn> cjohnston: certainly
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  timp and kalikiana are on it ... I had to do some parenting
<xnox> kgunn: emulator is build from source.
<xnox> kgunn: cause it's all open-source, without patches it wouldn't even boot our kernel.
<didrocks> timppa: kalikiana: do you think you will have something releasable today?
<xnox> kgunn: all branches are on phablet.ubuntu.com and in the src package android.
<xnox> kgunn: what specifically are you after?
<kgunn> xnox: we ( kdub and i) were wondering because the android gfx subsystem is different, e.g. if you're all open src i'm supposing its mesa (drm, kms, gbm) gfx
<kgunn> xnox: whereas android the i/f's are totally different...gralloc, hwcomposer
<kgunn> xnox: which might mean we're still stuck on hw more than other teams (even after the emulator becomes available)
<xnox> kgunn: no its not mesa, it's still android specific.
<xnox> kgunn: libGL* which are provided load up translators, that communicated with android-specific-forked-qemu which then execture/translate GL calls on the host and feed the results back to the host.
<xnox> kgunn: the emulator is the same one as for Android / Android Open Source Project.
<kgunn> xnox: ah...ok...so this still good in that sense
<xnox> kgunn: but we patch it and recompile it as needed for touch.
<xnox> kgunn: so it's still hybris, it's still lxc container with android in it, and etc.
<xnox> kgunn: there are no binary blobs, but other than that, it's quite similar to phones.
<xnox> phones are much faster and have more CPU cores and more RAM and faster IO.....
<kgunn> xnox: got it...that's good, promising....mir team will never escape hw, but that'll be a handy sounding board
<xnox> and emulator at the moment is segfaulting upon attempting to use EGL, so it's a work in progress.
<kgunn> ack
<kalikiana> didrocks: bzoltan1: note that it's timp the other guy is totally unrelated - apart from that there's been a mixup it seems, I'm not really looking into specific failures I only helped Mirv testing, elopio is looking at autopilot stuff, though and made some branches
<didrocks> kalikiana: what is preventing releasing the current trunk with AP 1.3?
<didrocks> the question is why are not all tests passing?
<kalikiana> I don't know there's been a ton of autopilot errors
<didrocks> and nobody worked on them?
<didrocks> elopio is only handling autopilot 1.4 transition, right?
<elopio> kalikiana: I have just merged a branch into the toolkit and all tests passed.
<kalikiana> to the rescue my hero :-D
<kalikiana> elopio: link?
<elopio> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1244518-composer_sheet_object_names/+merge/192641
<didrocks> hum, would have been nice to be pinged about it
<didrocks> ok, let's rebuild the toolkit then
<t1mp> I'm confused. I don't see problems with jenkins tests at the moment. What exactly is supposed to be broken? I only heard from Mirv that trusty-proposed (with AP 1.4??) has broken uitk tests on device
<elopio> I might be confused too.
<elopio> and sorry didrocks, I didn't know I had to notify you about changes on the toolkit. That's the last one I need for today.
<didrocks> elopio: great! let's hope that all apps AP tests won't regress with it
<didrocks> elopio: basically, after that, we can release the toolkit, right?
<didrocks> sergiusens: everything on the list released for you?
<elopio> didrocks: I'm not the right one to answer that question. t1mp, kalikiana?
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<sergiusens> didrocks, please, what's my ETA?
<didrocks> sergiusens: I guess a couple of hours
<didrocks> sergiusens: as we need to certify the toolkit first
<didrocks> sergiusens: then, thomi is going to merge the 1.4 AP branches
<sergiusens> didrocks, ack
<kalikiana> elopio: didrocks I don't really know what you want to release - this morning I understood the switch was to be prepared for jenkins/ ap 1.4 and there was no word about an image
 * sergiusens was confused too
<kalikiana> to me it comes as a brave move to both upgrade ap and make an image with it
<t1mp> didrocks: our ui-toolkit trunk should always be tested and ready for an image
<t1mp> ah, I am not the only one who is confused :)
<t1mp> didrocks: nothing should merge into uitk trunk if it doesn't pass all the unit and AP test
<didrocks> t1mp: kalikiana: your manager, bzoltan1, was communicated that we wanted to do one release today with AP 1.3
<didrocks> then, thomi is going to merge the 1.4 branch this night (for europe)
<didrocks> and tomorrow, we rerelease with only this 1.4 change
<Saviq> MacSlow, make -C builddir pot_file doesn't work?
<Saviq> tvoss, pong, but somewhat afk
<tvoss> Saviq, ack, cancel the ping then
<MacSlow> Saviq, doh... it does... had a typo
<t1mp> didrocks: yes we were asked not to merge new stuff to trunk today and to let AP 1.4 land first
<t1mp> didrocks: is there anything else you expect from us?
<Mirv> t1mp: we need manual test confirmations of successful AP tests to proceed. I had 3 failing tests on mako and kalikiana had 12 failing tests on maguro.
<didrocks> t1mp: we are going to release trunk now, so we needed to ensure we can release trunk
<didrocks> which wasn't the case apparently :)
<kalikiana> so the real question is why it's possible that we have ap failing even though it couldn't have merged when it did
<kalikiana> and given it's still the good old 1.3
<didrocks> kalikiana: I guess you know your tests, you will be able to know what changed or if someone else broke you :)
<elopio> Mirv: here we have all tests passing in mako, as of two hours ago: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3077
<kalikiana> didrocks: how can it have changed without passing?
<kalikiana> that's what I don't see - so I got confused in-between thinking it the image was already upgraded
<Mirv> kalikiana: there's some magic involved like the tests in mergers not completely similarly run as when doing it oneself. for one each test is executed individually, which is why I asked you to also re-check the failing maguro tests one by one.
<didrocks> kalikiana: I'm not responsible for that, you should *know* and *investigate* why
<t1mp> jenkins uses trusty-proposed images now?
<t1mp> didrocks: jenkins is (today and yesterday) saying that all our merges are good, otherwise they wouldn't merge
<kalikiana> Mirv: so it doesn't run the phablet script?
<t1mp> which image is jenkins using?
<didrocks> t1mp: but elopio fixed something, right?
<didrocks> for AP?
<elopio> my last fix for the toolkit autopilot tests was merged yesterday: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/818
<Mirv> kalikiana: it'd be easiest to check with the QA team, but yes they usually use a more complicated setup including https://launchpad.net/utah framework
<elopio> it solved the failures on the gallery toggles.
<t1mp> elopio: where did those failures come from? like kalikiana I don't see how we can break stuff if nothing that doesn't pass the autopilot tests can be merged. or did something external to UITK change?
<elopio> t1mp: the toggles failures, I'm not sure what triggered them. But I cleaned the tests, split them and used scenarios on them, and now they are stable.
<Mirv> t1mp: the process is not failproof, that's why you need to periodically do own checking to stay on track
<elopio> right now I'm folloging Mirv's recipe to see if I get the same three failures on my mako.
<t1mp> Mirv: yes of course. But if the process fails I like to know what happened.
<Mirv> t1mp: in general, trusty has a lot of core system changes because it's a new release so it's hard to say if there's something external affecting or internal to ui-toolkit
<t1mp> Mirv: in this case jenkins is fine with everything, but you have fails. What's the difference? Which image does jenkins use?
 * t1mp also flashing trusty-proposed now on maguro
<Mirv> t1mp: yep, I don't know, but it should help if you can reproduce problems yourselves like kalikiana did with maguro already
<t1mp> the past few weeks we have been hunting a lot of these fails, and in the end it turned out we just had to do nothing and wait for another project to fix some issue
<t1mp> are projects like mir tested with uitk and apps before changes get merged?
<SudoAptitude> Is Ubuntu touched really designed to work with four Nexus devices? Does that mean I cannot install it on my SG Note GT-N7000 ?
<Mirv> t1mp: bug hunting crossing team boundaries is a challenge, but at least every team can investigate the errors they see and try to find the cause. as before, ui-toolkit team is in a difficult position with a relatively low-level project with a lot of (good) autopilot tests which may be affected.
<sil2100> bfiller: ping
<bfiller> sil2100: pong
<t1mp> SudoAptitude: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sil2100> bfiller: we will be publishing ubuntu-keyboard for trusty now, after which we would ask not to merge in any new commits into the trunk for the next one-two days
<sil2100> bfiller: since we'll be doing the 1.4 autopilot transition
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, gusch tmoenicke ^^^^^
<t1mp> Mirv: yes I understand that. But it seems like all projects make a bunch of changes, then we throw everything together in an image, and then we debug. Is there a way to test the changes of individual projects with previous stable versions of other projects?
<t1mp> perhaps that is already done
<Mirv> t1mp: yes, mir is tested with uitk and apps, but only the archive versions of uitk and apps
<t1mp> ah, ok. So what I'm asking for is already there and it is not the solution
<Mirv> t1mp: so if mir would break some unpublished change of uitk, that wouldn't be catched. but current archive version of uitk has been tested to pass with everything that's in trusty-proposed at the moment.
<sil2100> bfiller, gusch: thanks guys!
<gusch> sil2100: bfiller autsch - but ok - please tell me once we can merge again
<Mirv> t1mp: we do not throw everything together in an image, but do all kinds of testing before releasing, which is also why we didn't now update the ui-toolkit (yet) because there were problems found not happening with the earlier version of uitk.
<sil2100> gusch: sure! I guess all should be clear tomorrow on where we stand
<Mirv> t1mp: it's just more confusing and a bit frustrating when you find out there are problems with trunk code that the daily mergers don't spot
<SudoAptitude> t1mp: Thanks, I see it can be installed but I can't use it as a Phone or SMS. :-( That's sad..
<Mirv> t1mp: but that's part of the reason we have so far partially manual testing, to try to prevent breakage from happening on images.
<t1mp> Mirv: yep. I think I've been testing with an old image (#100) because I was told that the images after that were broken
<t1mp> Mirv: is there a bug for the new uitk ap fails?
<Mirv> t1mp: I asked kalikiana to file one about the maguro failings he saw, but I can file now one of the mako fails I had
<t1mp> ok
<Mirv> (I should have done that earlier already)
<t1mp> if it seems like the same issue, it can be one bug for both phones
<Mirv> timppa: bug #1248264
<ubot5> bug 1248264 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "3 failing AP tests with trunk ui-toolkit" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248264
<bfiller> xnox, mterry : any ideas about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1247994? Don't understand how it passed CI
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247994 in ubuntu-keyboard "lp:ubuntu-keyboard -r97 FTBFS, yet had success from C.I." [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> why are none of these bugs filed in ubuntu ?
<xnox> bfiller: maybe there is something wrong with my case? I did $ bzr bd -S --split lp:ubuntu-keyboard; sbuild -d trusty *.dsc
<xnox> bfiller: e.g. just stock trusty, trusty-release without any PPAs.
<xnox> trusty & trusty-proposed that is.
<bfiller> xnox: would think that should be ok, not sure how CI env differs
<xnox> bfiller: there is a new revision, let me try that.
<bfiller> xnox: from the error looks like it can't find the .presage file but not sure why it would find it under CI - shouldn't be there either
<t1mp> Mirv: I'm t1mp on ircnode (timp was taken)
<xnox> bfiller: hm, it looks up $HOME/.presage/lm.db so I wonder what $HOME is set to in the CI build and how it leaked into the build.
<xnox> bfiller: is it not using sbuild?
<xnox> bfiller: oh, and HOME might not be writable under sbuild.
<Mirv> t1mp: ah sorry, and sorry timppa too :)
<mandel_> barry, ping
<bfiller> xnox: not sure, here is the build log from CI: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-armhf-ci/lastBuild/consoleText
<t1mp> Mirv: I'm following your recipy now on maguro
<barry> mandel_: pong
<Mirv> t1mp: just add the '.' to the writable_image
<Mirv> t1mp: so kalikian_a had those three tests passing on maguro, but he found other failing tests when he executed the whole suite
<mandel_> barry, can you point me to the low level downloader tests you have in the system image upgrade project, I'd like to add those to the u-d-m so that if they fail we do not land branches in trunk
<Mirv> t1mp: anyway my meeting is over I'm again ->
<mandel_> barry, I'm increasing the tests and integration tests before I add new features
<mterry> bfiller, weird
<t1mp> Mirv: ok, see you tomorrow
<barry> mandel_: http://tinyurl.com/mvswffl
<mandel_> barry, awesome, thx, I'll try to get that run in our make check
<barry> mandel_: i'm happy to chat/mumble/whatever about any of the details
<Mirv> t1mp: robru is looking at ui toolkit now. but really I just upgraded to the newest build (with elopio's change) and the problem was still there, _but_ I noticed the failures I'm seeing may be because of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests I was doing. so also robru when trying out ui-toolkit make sure to move away /home/phablet/autopilot before running ui toolkit tests as you plan to test the apps as well
<xnox> bfiller: I added "export HOME=/tmp" to debian/rules and it now works. I'll make a merge proposal.
<xnox> bfiller: so I don't think it's a CI bug, but rather a bug in tests.
<bfiller> xnox: ack
<Mirv> t1mp: that's another detail in the test setup, that if you test apps you need use the phablet-click-test-setup which downloads tests locally
<barry> mandel_: while you're here, do you have any further thoughts on the u/i side of LP: #1215586 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215586 in Ubuntu system image "The u/i cannot handle the array-of-dictionaries update descriptions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215586
<bfiller> mterry: see xnox comment above, sound right to you?
<Mirv> t1mp: but then I don't know which failures kalikian_a was seeing then, he wasn't using click tests
<t1mp> Mirv: huh? what does that mean for me? I need to execute phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable before running the tests?
<mterry> bfiller, sounds right.  I'm seeing if I can reproduce just by setting HOME to a bugus value
<t1mp> uitk does nothing with click
<mandel_> barry, bullocks! I forgot about that one!!!! m**rda m**rda
<Mirv> t1mp: no, it means you don't need to do that when you're testing ui-toolkit only - but I wasn't, since we need to test apps as well.
<mandel_> barry, I'll get a proposal for tomorrow
<mterry> xnox, you're looking at fixing the tests?
<barry> mandel_: awesome, thanks
<barry> mandel_: oh, and LP: #1245597 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1245597 in ubuntu-download-manager "Empty downloads should emit 'finished' signal immediately" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245597
<kalikiana> t1mp: I commented with my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364587/ on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248264
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248264 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "3 failing AP tests with trunk ui-toolkit" [Critical,New]
<mandel_> barry, yeah, that one is in my radar, fixing first the interaction with network issues and then moving to that
<t1mp> kalikiana: I was referring to mirv's messages above about the --dbus-probe enable
<mandel_> barry, I think is better to return a dbus error.. I mean, if it is empty, I cannot say you finished, right?
<t1mp> kalikiana: at 18:40:23
<t1mp> more or less ;)
<djeypy> hey
<xnox> mterry: nah, i'm providing a clean & writeable $HOME
<Mirv> t1mp: yes, just ignore the link, I was just explaining why possibly in my case I had the problems
<Mirv> t1mp: did one more update to the bug as well
<xnox> mterry: such that tests always run in clean environment.
<xnox> mterry: I'll create merge proposal in a sec.
<barry> mandel_: hmm.  well, another way to look at it is that if it's empty, you're pre-finished. :)  for me, an error wouldn't help.  i'll leave it to you though - if you go with the error, i'll have to keep my workaround
<djeypy> hello everybody ubuntu just drive me crazy
<djeypy> just won't work on my galaxy nexus
<mandel_> barry, I see it as division by 0.. anyway, is easy to fix, so we can take alook of what looks better
<barry> mandel_: sounds good, thanks
<djeypy> SPAM
<djeypy> SAPM
<djeypy> SAPM
<kalikiana> t1mp: hmm I see mention of /home/phablet there which I don't have, nothing about dbus
<djeypy> SPAM
<cwayne_> stgraber, heya, got the URL here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/customization-generic/
<t1mp> kalikiana: bash: cd: /home/phablet/autopilot: No such file or directory
<t1mp> I get that too
<kalikiana> yes
<t1mp> kalikiana: I had it also with image #100, but the tests passed tehre
<stgraber> cwayne_: I need the internal URL as I can't access the public server from that box
<cwayne_> stgraber, PM'd
<t1mp> kalikiana: how much time was a phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit ?
<elopio> t1mp, Mirv, I am able to reproduce the failures on mako. Debugging...
<kalikiana> t1mp: do you think it's worth upgrading via apt-get upgrade and re-run the tests? I don't see ui toolkit changes, though
<kalikiana> t1mp: hmm not sure exactly maybe 5min or 10
<t1mp> kalikiana: upgrading the device or your computer?
<kalikiana> device
<t1mp> kalikiana: I did that already, following Mirv's recipy on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248264
<kalikiana> just checking so we're on the same page here
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248264 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failing AP tests with trunk ui-toolkit on top of image #11" [Critical,New]
<t1mp> ah doesn't include upgrade
<kalikiana> yes that's why I was asking
<kalikiana> I followed the steps before
<kalikiana> t1mp: what is "click ap tests"
<t1mp> kalikiana: where do you see that?
<t1mp> kalikiana: Mirv mentioned it but it is new for me
<kalikiana> ah sorry I only read "Tim" above the comment :-P
<kalikiana> ^^ Mirv
<kalikiana> what is "removing the click autopilot tests got me passing AP:s again"
<elopio> but they pass using trunk.
<t1mp> elopio: with what did they fail?
<Mirv> kalikiana: as I already told t1mp, just follow those steps in the bug report, which I didn't since I'm also testing apps.
<elopio> t1mp: using phablet-test-run, it used the installed package.
<t1mp> elopio: which version is that?
<elopio> I then tried from the phone using autopilot run on trunk.
<elopio> and it pass.
<xnox> bfiller: mterry: hm... now I set a writable home path and it still does not work. I get "error: empty dic file", so where/how does ~/.presage/lm.db is suppose to be generated ?
<elopio> t1mp: 0.1.46+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> elopio, didrocks latest calendar tests fail on my maguro btw; most likely due to the swipe in years -> 2014 != 2015
<Mirv> and then if elopio finds problems on mako again, update the bug again :) my testing was really quick now since I'm trying to get towards sleeping, but it seemed the click intervened my testing.
<mterry> xnox, odd, it worked for me with a writable fake home
<t1mp> elopio: that's today :s I don't see the release listed here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<elopio> sergiusens: the tests on the calendar were using indexes. I reported a couple of bugs to improve that.
<elopio> the bugs are in progress, so in the mean time, tests will be unstable.
<t1mp> elopio: how do we find out which revision that actually is?
<sergiusens> elopio, so this is a product of coincidences? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/11:20131104:20131031.1/4888/calendar-app-autopilot/
<stgraber> cwayne_: you should be good to go
<elopio> t1mp: I don't know.
<t1mp> kalikiana, elopio I commented on the MR. All 93 tests passed.
<cwayne> stgraber: thanks! i'll test it out and let you know how it goes :)
<t1mp> elopio, kalikiana so on maguro it seems fine.
<kalikiana> t1mp: how did you achieve that exactly?
<t1mp> kalikiana: you did the same and had failures?
<elopio> sergiusens: it's like something changed the order of the QML tree, I'm not sure if it was autopilot, or something with qt.
<kalikiana> t1mp: it would seem yes, I followed the instructions and got those failures
<t1mp> kalikiana: I executed *exactly* the commands that are in the bug description
<sergiusens> elopio, well I can't release a calendar ap with failing tests
<elopio> but the tests anyway should never rely on the order of the tree.
<sergiusens> and the old version works
<kalikiana> t1mp: I'm running the tests once more just in case…
<kalikiana> but I'm starting to thnik there's some kind of race or other changing factor
<t1mp> kalikiana: one step that is not in the description is that I unlocked the screen (skipped the intro) on the device before executing the tests
<elopio> sergiusens: these are the bugs:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1247191
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1247192
<elopio> I'm fine with not releasing new calendar versions untils they are fixed.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247191 in Ubuntu Calendar App "On the year tab, the last year is the one that has the focused property" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247192 in Ubuntu Calendar App "On the year tab, all the years have visible=True" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> kalikiana: to be more clear, first I executed a test without unlocking, and it failed, then I remembered to unlock, and ran everything, and all passed
<kalikiana> t1mp: indeed I unlocked also by Mirv's adivse and I'm doing that again now - it's running
<t1mp> kalikiana: perhaps first we need it to run once locked and fail, and THEN it works )
<t1mp> maybe its the magnetic field in germany. may be slightly different in spain
<kalikiana> and perform a little dance with a lot of clapping in your hands
<t1mp> *earth's magnetic field
<kalikiana> I used to do that when I went to a lot of network parties as a teenager
<kalikiana> network cables used to work only after some rites performed
<t1mp> elopio: can you post your results on mako here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248264 to confirm the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248264 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failing AP tests with trunk ui-toolkit on top of image #11" [Critical,New]
 * t1mp only has maguro, no mako
<elopio> t1mp: commented.
<pacificfils> Question: When will sound work in the Clock app?
<kalikiana> elopio: hmmm so you see different results when running tests from inside 'adb shell'?
<t1mp> elopio: could you build a package from trunk and install that and run phablet-test-run?
<t1mp> or that
<sergiusens> elopio, not releasing directly blocks your move to autopilot 1.4 though
<t1mp> to see if it is a different version of UITK or different test environment
<elopio> t1mp: I was trying to do that for the rss app, but it failed to build on the phone, and I couldn't set up a trusty pbuilder on my desktop
<elopio> let me try again.
<davmor2> kenvandine: I wondered why my phone was a bit sluggish Friends-service 74.5 % of my cpu
<kalikiana> t1mp: so for the record exact same 12 failures as last time running 'phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit'
<elopio> kalikiana: yes, I see different results.
<kalikiana> elopio: so let me run the same packaged tests within adb shell now
<kalikiana> I want to be sure there's no random difference here
<t1mp> kalikiana: weird. we should have exactly the same environment
<kalikiana> t1mp: indeed I don't see how it makes sense…
 * t1mp starting another phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit
<elopio> and sergiusens, I think thomi has a plan for that, because there are some apps that are failing both with autopilot 1.3 and autopilot 1.4. I'm trying to solve some of them.
<t1mp> kalikiana: do/did you have any other apps running? I only tested after rebooting, didn't manually launch any apps
<elopio> it should be possible to take the calendar out of the jenkins runs, right?
<xnox> mterry: i'm on trusty, building ubuntu-keyboard on amd64 and after debuild: HOME=/foo ./debian/rules override_dh_auto_test
<xnox> mterry: reproduces the problem.
<kalikiana> nope I explicitly rebooted for that reason
<xnox> mterry: is there undeclared build-deps on e.g. presage stuff?
<kenvandine> davmor2, woot... we are curious why
<kenvandine> robru ^^
<kenvandine> davmor2, the only change was polling less often
<kalikiana> t1mp: is it possible the script on the desktop picks up some different versions from what's on the desktop?
<kalikiana> that would easily explain why we don't see the same
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, like *way* less often. we changed it from polling once every 15 minutes to once every hour... but then that got reverted.
<kalikiana> but I don't have any idea what it realy does
<kenvandine> robru, any debug info we could try to get from davmor2 while he's seeing it?
<xnox> mterry: never mind, I had a typo.
<davmor2> kenvandine: teatime now I can have a better look when I come back though, all I did was look at top
<robru> davmor2, well, is it friends-service or friends-dispatcher that is causing load?
<robru> davmor2, enable debugging output and reboot
<robru> davmor2, 'gsettings set com.canonical.friends debug true'
<robru> davmor2, then reproduce the issue and send us ~/.cache/friends/friends.log
<t1mp> kalikiana: I thought the script only executes stuff on device, nothing to do with desktop
<t1mp> kalikiana: again all 93 tests OK
<kalikiana> t1mp: I'm sort of thinking out loud… still waiting on the "adb shell" run to see if it matches my results from before
<kenvandine> robru, i've reproduced it
<t1mp> kalikiana: on desktop I have qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin: Installed: 0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2bzr813saucy0 Candidate: 0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2bzr819saucy0
<kenvandine> according to the log, the service isn't busy
<robru> kenvandine, what's going on? deadlock?
<kenvandine> it's friends-service
<mterry> xnox, right.  But I thought you were thinking of setting a writable HOME as a workaround?
<robru> kenvandine, oh, shit, really?
<robru> kenvandine, but friends-service doesn't do hardly anything at all!
<xnox> mterry: yeap, which is what I now did, I had a typo and hence it was not working =) https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/clean-home/+merge/193979
<xnox> mterry: all good now & ready to be reviewed for merging.
<mterry> xnox, ok, will give it a spin
<mterry> xnox, maybe add a comment on why?
<xnox> mterry: as in, why bother fixing?
<mterry> xnox, no, just to explain the HOME trickery.  Most packages don't have it, so someone looking at debian/rules might wonder
<xnox> mterry: done.
<mterry> xnox, approved
<xnox> mterry: thanks!
<cwayne> stgraber: hey, so i've been looking at our initrd script (that copies over /custom/home), i'm wondering how we can avoid hardcoding phablet there.. $HOME wouldn't be available there, right?
<stgraber> cwayne: right, the script runs as root not as the individual user
<cwayne> stgraber: could it be as simple as cp'ing to /home/*/?
<stgraber> if you mean a for loop going through all the subdirs of /home/, yeah, that'd work
<stgraber> still not very clean as there's nothing that guarantees that all users will be under there nor that all entries in /home are homedirs, but for ubuntu touch specifically, it's a fair assumption
<cwayne> stgraber: i'd say at the very least, it's better than hardcoding /home/phablet
<kalikiana> t1mp, elopio: exact same result so 'adb shell' versus phablet-test-run is the same
<aquarius> tedg, ping about upstart starting apps on the phone
<melvster> i just bought a vodafone micro sim or my nexus 4 .... anyone know if i can tell if it's been recognized?
<nik90> melvster: go the networks indicator
<nik90> and there choose the unlock sim option
<nik90> melvster: this is if you have a pin
<nik90> melvster: it should show the network coverage next to the wifi symbol at the top
<elopio> kalikiana: you are in maguro right?
<kalikiana> elopio: yep
<melvster> worked thanks!
<aquarius> jdstrand, ping about detecting whether one is under confinement
<beuno> aquarius, there's an app he wrote called Permy
<beuno> maybe you could use that, or that code?
<beuno> also, hi!
<beuno> aquarius, I'm stuck on level 2 of our stupid game
<beuno> STUPID
<aquarius> beuno, what I really want is the fat packages stuff to be done. Since it isn't quite done yet, I had the nasty thought that I can just have my app's Exec be a shell script which does: if (am_under_confinement) { ld_library_path = "lib/arm/"; } else { ld_library_path = "lib/x86"; }; LD_LIBRARY_PATH=ld_library_path qmlscene myapp.qml
<aquarius> and thus have the app load arm binaries on the phone and intel binaries on the desktop.
<aquarius> which is a horrific hack, but it oughta work
<beuno> aquarius, cjwatson may be able to give you the best tips to work around it for now
<aquarius> I figured that am_under_confinement would, say, try to "ls /etc" and then watch for an AppArmor Says No error :)
<aquarius> beuno, also, you're stuck on level *two*??
<beuno> aquarius, I don't want to talk about it
<beuno> TWO
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> so you've done the first level, so level 1's clue "one", gave the answer "two" to get you to level 2. So level 2's clue, "TWO", gives which answer to get to level 3?
<aquarius> I didn't think I'd have to give hints for level 2 ;)
<aquarius> level 4 is harder than it ought to be, if you are not English. This has been explained to me at great length :P
<aquarius> beuno, how's things, anyway?
<dkessel> hello... does anybody know if there will be official support for the new nexus 7 (codename "razor" i believe?)?
<beuno> aquarius, pretty good, back from Oakland and a bit jetlagged. It was confusing to be there again, meetings started to get mixed up in my head from the previous sprint
<beuno> dkessel, it's being analysed, no decision yet
<aquarius> beuno, heh, yeah, I can imagine: always going back to the same place might be a bit confusing!
<beuno> dkessel, Nexus 10 has been confirmed as our tablet target for sure
<dkessel> beuno, ok thanks :) i'll better wait with my buying decision then ;)
<Guest97390> Anyone have an average time to phablet-flash to finish on a nexus 4?
<jdstrand> aquarius: check /proc/self/attr/current. if it says 'unconfined' you are, well, unconfined, otherwise you are under some confinement
<beuno> Guest97390, after it's all been downloaded, it can take 5-10 minutes for sure
<aquarius> jdstrand, I'm allowed to read that from a script in a click package?
<davmor2> robru, kenvandine: right back from tea.  http://ubuntuone.com/08cd7XzyOFu3k9xHbsq3bR  this is the offender :)
<jdstrand> well, you aren't allowed to run a script, so 'no'. but an exe could
<jdstrand> s/exe/elf/
<davmor2> sorry for the blurry image it's hard to keep your hand still :)
<jdstrand> owner @{PROC}/[0-9]*/attr/current r,
<aquarius> jdstrand, oh! I can't have my Exec= target be a shell script? It has to be a real executable? :(
<jdstrand> (ubuntu-* templates)
<robru> kenvandine, do you think that's related to what you just fixed? or is this something else?
<davmor2> robru: I'll try the debug if you give me about 10 minutes
<kenvandine> yes
<robru> davmor2, sure
<kenvandine> i just proposed a branch
<robru> davmor2, does it stay pegged at 74% forever? or just when you first turn it on, and then it calms down after that?
<davmor2> robru: mostly occasionally it drops to 12-13% but then its back up to 68.1-76%
<aquarius> jdstrand, my master plan was to have the Exec target in my desktop file be a shell script. That's not allowed on the phone at all?
<jdstrand> aquarius: no atm, no. the shell is not a target programming environment for the phone :)
<aquarius> darnit. that knocks my excellent homemade-fat-packages idea into a cocked hat, then
<aquarius> I shall just have to wait until they exist for real.
<jdstrand> there are a number of accesses that a shell needs that would have to be investigated as safe for all apps to have
<jdstrand> if its any consolation, I think it is a prety high priority
<ogra_> heh, funny i tried the same on the weekend
<ogra_> (shellscript to pre-process stuff before firing up my app)
<aquarius> ogra_, yeah... in the absence of fat packages, I thought "I'll just have a shell script which detects if I'm under confinement, and if I am, assumes that the architecture must be arm" ;-)
<aquarius> ogra_, but I can't run shell scripts. So, I lose :)
<ogra_> lol
<aquarius> gotta wait for actual fat package support.
<ogra_> thats a funny way to find out your arch
<aquarius> ogra_, I couldn't think of any better ways that are available on the phone while under confinement ;) you can't run dpkg-architecture on the phone because it isn't there, and even if it was you would be confined away from running it ;)
<dobey> yeah that seems like a silly way to do it
<ogra_> aquarius, hmm, i would guess you can read from /proc
<aquarius> dobey, of course it's a silly way to do it. But the better way, which is that the app launcher is fat-package aware and does everything for me, doesn't exist yet.
<dobey> doesn't the sdk expose the value from uname() in some way?
<aquarius> ogra_, yeah, I can read from /proc, but it's irrelevant because I can't use a shell script as my executable
<ogra_> right
<dobey> aquarius: well, why do you care what the arch is, in the first place?
<aquarius> and I can't use an actual binary as my executable because.... I don't know which architecture I'm on.
<ogra_> dobey, because he hates all arm desjktop users
<aquarius> dobey, so I can make one click package which can be installed on both the desktop and the phone. That's what fat packages are.
<ogra_> arm must be phone :P
<dobey> aquarius: yes, but what does that have to do with arch? i can install the existing click packages on my laptop right now if i want to :)
<aquarius> ogra_, well, yeah, my stupid hack would screw people in that situation, I admit it ;) Proper fat package support will make everything be good; I was just being impatient
<ogra_> heh
<dobey> aquarius: you're shipping a binary?
<dobey> aquarius: can you not do Exec=foo-arm || foo-x86_64 || foo-i386 ? :)
<aquarius> dobey, my QML app requires a binary component to read QR codes. In order that the QML component can be imported by my app's QML, I have to put that component on the QML import path. Since it's binary, I would like to ship binaries for each arch in the one package, rather than shipping one package per arch -- that's what fat packages are.
<dobey> aquarius: can't you read /proc from within the QML and adjust the import path inside QML code?
<aquarius> dobey, I don't *know* that that doesn't work, but I'll bet a fiver right now that it doesn't ;)
<aquarius> dobey, nope. Can't read any files from QML, /proc included.
<ogra_> yeah, the jdstrand-lock-in :)
<dobey> well, i suppose you probably can't get the PID for qmlscene in QML
<aquarius> hell no :)
<dobey> which would make reading /proc hard
 * jdstrand prefers lockout
<ogra_> hehe
<dobey> but surely you can read/write files in qml
<aquarius> dobey, nope.
<aquarius> dobey, database only.
<jdstrand> not easily
<jdstrand> well, there is localstorage and u1db
<ogra_> there are QML file plugins you could ship yourself i suppose
<dobey> http://www.mobilephonedevelopment.com/qt-qml-tips/#File%20Access
<jdstrand> but, you can also access local json and xml
<ogra_> (which will indeed only work inside your confined fs area)
<aquarius> ogra_, I can't ship plugins because... I don't know which one to load... because I don't know which arch I am ;)
<jdstrand> ogra_: that gets back to elf :)
<davmor2> aquarius: as click isn't available on the desktop till the unity8 is I guess the whole argument is a mute point :P
<aquarius> the way everyone is getting around this right now is shipping one package per arch, which is precisely what I'm trying to avoid :
<aquarius> :)
<jdstrand> I was just going to say that
<dobey> davmor2: apt-get install click. click install foo
<jdstrand> just target armhf until fat is out. fat will be out before unity8 on desktop is :)
<sergiusens> aquarius, dpkg --print-architecture could help you
<aquarius> the way this should work, in the fullness of time, is that if I install a fat package, the app runner notices that I have done so and execs my package in such a way that its arch-dependent subfolders are on the appropriate paths, so the app runner sets QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$PACKAGEROOT/lib/qml/arm-armwhatever-whatever/ before running the app
<jdstrand> can't run dpkg under confinement
<jdstrand> yep
<mardy> cwayne: pong
<davmor2> dobey: and that gets the click package from where?  It's great if you are the dev
<aquarius> sergiusens, yeah -- the problem is that I can't run that, becuse (a) I can't run dpkg under confinement, and (b) even if I could, I have nowhere to run it *from* -- I'm not allowed to have my main executable be a shell script, and if it's a binary then I must already know which arch I'm on because I'm running a binary for that arch ;)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, is it possible to have exec be something like Exec=qmlscene app.qml -I ./plugins/$(dpkg --print-architecture)
<dobey> davmor2: from aquarius's web site
<cwayne> mardy: nm, was going to ask for a review on my account-plugin qml-plugin, but i got one :)
<dobey> davmor2: or so he can test the click package he just built to check that it works :)
<aquarius> er! jdstrand, my exec line is surely not passed to the shell??
<aquarius> if it is that solves all my problems, at the expense of solving none of jdstrand's ;)
<davmor2> dobey: true
<sergiusens> aquarius, aa-exec is a shell script; might work; but not sure it could be a bug that it does
<dobey> aquarius: /bin/sh -c MY_ARCH="`dpkg-architecture`" qmlscene foo.qml ?
<aquarius> dobey, can't run /bin/sh under confinement. I thought of that :)
<jdstrand> aquarius: the upstart job would need to be updated to pass that along I think. that would be upstart-app-launch
<dobey> aquarius: is unity8 confined to not run /bin/sh?
<aquarius> sergiusens, this feels like the sort of thing where if it does work and I take advantage of it, the security team all come around and punch me in the face
<dobey> aquarius: because your app isn't running the Exec line
<dobey> oh i guess maybe upstart-app-launch is confined
<aquarius> dobey, no, but upstart-app-launch, which *is* running the Exec line, is launched under my app's confinement profile
 * jdstrand notes XMLHttpRequest allows reading local files by giving it a Qt.resolvedUrl()
<sergiusens> dobey, when you click install you get wrapped into aa-exec
<jdstrand> not that XMLHttpRequest helps here-- just saying it is something people can use to read files
<aquarius> jdstrand, it does, and it's important that it does; lots of phonegap-style apps use that to read files from their own package.
<jdstrand> there is also something for json-- I forget otoh
<dobey> jdstrand: well, it would help if one could get the PID of qmlscene
<jdstrand> /proc/self?
<aquarius> not really: if you can see /proc at all hen you can hit /proc/self, right?
<aquarius> heh.
<dobey> oh right
<aquarius> so the conclusion to all this is that I am SOL and have to wait to deploy fat packages until the OS actually supports them, which was clearly obviously the right conclusion from the beginning. :P
<dobey> or don't use binary qml plug-ins that you ship in your package :)
<jdstrand> so, to be clear. on non-unity8, the .desktop file is modified to prepend aa-exec-click. on unity8, upstart-app-launch uses apparmor integration in upstart to change profile before starting the process
<ogra_> or you could go on trying and find the flaws
 * jdstrand welcomes people finding flaws so long as they report them as bugs :)
<ogra_> yeah, that might be a bit frustrating if you found a way to make your app work and the way gets killed :)
<aquarius> dobey, well, if the SDK starts including a fast QR code reader, I am *more* than happy to use it instead :P
<aquarius> ogra_, that's the sort of thing that happens on other platforms. I would like to think that we're better than that :)
<ogra_> yeah
<cwayne> stgraber: do the boot.img's still live on cdimage?
<cwayne> i cant find them on system-image
<ogra_> cwayne, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<stgraber> cwayne: boot.img and recovery.img are part of the <device name>-*.tar.xz tarball
<stgraber> cwayne: that's what phablet-flash downloads, unpacks and uses for initial flashing
<cwayne> ogra_: stgraber thanks!
<davmor2> robru, kenvandine: https://pastebin.canonical.com/99896/
<davmor2> robru, kenvandine: Meh sorry just realised it was the wrong pastebin happy 2fa to you both :(
<kenvandine> :)
<robru> kenvandine, wow, that log is horrifying
<davmor2> robru: Man that's bad when a dev says it's bad \o/
<robru> davmor2, well you have like a dozen different tracebacks that i've never seen before, so...
<robru> davmor2, so congrats on breaking it good!
<davmor2> robru: it's what I do ask mhall119 ogra_ cjwatson kenvandine
<robru> davmor2, aside from the high CPU usage, does friends actually *work* for you at all? do you get new messages in it regularly?
<ogra_> ++
<kenvandine> davmor2, you're awesome!
<davmor2> robru: That is trusty proposed image 11 by the way :)
<kenvandine> it's working for me on image 11, even with the pegged cpu
<kenvandine> which i confirmed is fixed in that branch
<davmor2> robru: there is a message from 2 minutes ago from lego
<davmor2> robru: and updated and I see newer ones so yes
<robru> davmor2, strange. but good ;-)
<davmor2> robru: accounts wise I have facebook, normal google, canonical google, twitter and u1 I thought I'd test accounts :)
<robru> davmor2, i see a facebook-related traceback, can you confirm that any messages from facebook are showing up?
<davmor2> robru: the lego one was facebook some of the ones after were twitter so they both show, let me check if it is up-to-date though
<davmor2> robru: I'm about 2-4 posts behind what is actually in facebook so I'm guessing that is current enough
<robru> davmor2, yeah, that sounds good (friends doesn't update super often)
<robru> kenvandine, in that pastebin I'm seeing a 'list index out of range', that can only happen if there's a problem with the model schema. *sigh*
<robru> oh, wait... maybe not...
<robru> i'm thinking of a different list index...
 * tedg should just assume all pings are aquarius causing trouble
<kenvandine> TypeError: argument msg: Expected Soup.Message, but got gi.repository.Soup.Message
<kenvandine> ERROR  Thread-2    2013-11-05 10:32:12,961  friends.utils.base  argument 1: Must be Soup.Message, not Message
<kenvandine> robru, ^^ that looks weird
<kenvandine> gi changes?
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, maybe.
<robru> kenvandine, we should report that one to pitti ;-)
<davmor2> tedg: that's not fair sometimes it's me breaking stuff too :)
<tedg> davmor2, Sure, but aquarius just has more history of being a pain :-)
<davmor2> tedg: that'll change muhahahahaha
<aquarius> tedg, see above discussion :)
<tedg> aquarius, I did.  It prompted the comment.  :-)
<tedg> It seems like in the end it was "not my problem" which is always the best type of conversation to read on IRC.
<cwayne> stgraber: hm, i tried to do a "for user in `ls /home`" loop and it doesn't appear to run..
<aquarius> tedg, yeah; I planned to ask you how to run an app as the phone actually does, but it's not relevant because my plan hinged on my executable being a shell script :)
<tedg> aquarius, It can be a shell script, as long as you include your own shell.
<tedg> aquarius, dash is tiny
<aquarius> tedg, doesn't help.
<aquarius> tedg, which arch-specific dash binary does your exec line point to?
<stgraber> cwayne: you'd want "for user in $(ls $rootmnt/userdata/user-data/*)" or something along those lines I think
<cwayne> stgraber: ah, of course, oops
<stgraber> cwayne: the code runs in the initrd, so before the pivot_root and before mountall sets up any of the bind-mounts
<tedg> aquarius, Seems like you should be able to do it with QML scene... set the import paths based on architecture?
<aquarius> tedg, QML can't read which arch you're on.
<aquarius> also, I'm not sure if QML can set QML's own import paths, but that's a side issue :)
<aquarius> I could work around the latter, but not the former.
<tedg> aquarius, I bet it's one of these: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qsystemdeviceinfo.html
<tedg> aquarius, Seems you should at least be able to use them to have a good guess.
<cwayne> stgraber: have a minute for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/no-hardcoding-user/+merge/194004
<aquarius> tedg, I don't *think* so -- not very accurately -- but that's exactly what I'm trying at the moment ;)
<aquarius> is not even clear whether we *have* qtmobility :(
<aquarius> mhall119, do I have access to QtMobility DeviceInfo from QML in the Ubuntu SDK?
<aquarius> hm. http://qt-project.org/wiki/QML1-vs-QML2 says that I should be using "import QtSystemInfo 5.0", which isn't installed.
<aquarius> ah,  qtdeclarative5-systeminfo-plugin
<aquarius> let's hope it's on the phone ;)
<kenvandine> aquarius, it is
<cwayne> doanac: ping
<pmcgowan> aquarius, there is an example on how to use that in my junk
<doanac> cwayne: hey
<aquarius> kenvandine, ah, cool. Do you know if there is documentation on it anywhere at all? All the docs I can find are for qtmobility 1.2.
<aquarius> pmcgowan, cool; will take a look
<cwayne> doanac: hey, I had some quick questions on our automated smoke testing
<pmcgowan> aquarius, zoltan has a version that may be more up to date
<cwayne> doanac: 1) it seems to not really be daily?  the last one i saw run was 20131031
<doanac> cwayne: looks like stuff ran today: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<cwayne> doanac: not for touch
<doanac> there's testing for build 11
<cwayne> doanac: so that's my question, is it kicked off for builds we're publishing rather than -proposed?
<pmcgowan> aquarius, the trick will be getting apparmor to let you do things
<doanac> cwayne: touch jobs are kicked off when they show up in -proposed: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ and  http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/
<cwayne> doanac: great, thanks
<cwayne> doanac: my second question is, is the touch_custom suite gating?  as in, if it fails does that stop an image from being promoted?
<doanac> cwayne: i don't believe so. you'd probably need to ask the landing-pipeline guys to be certain though
<cwayne> asac: ^
<doanac> cwayne: custom was 100% today though
<cwayne> doanac: yep! i'm not worried about anything in specific right now, I'm just trying to get a grasp as to the extent of our testing
<doanac> cool
<cwayne> doanac: sorry if i freaked you out witht he random questions :)
<doanac> cwayne: no worries. there's lots of layers to this process
<mhall119> aquarius: if there are html docs for qtdeclarative5-systeminfo-plugin I can get them added to developer.u.c
<aquarius> mhall119, well. There's http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qml-deviceinfo.html but I don't know if that's an older version (and I don't know where that's generated from, either)
<mhall119> aquarius: probably older, IIRC there is no "QtMobility" in Qt5/QML2, it was broken up into multiple modules
<aquarius> mhall119, that's what I think too. But "QtSystemInfo 5.0", which is the All New QML2 Version, appears to be wholly undocumented. It is hard to tell because of qt-project's constant breaking of URLs and poor google juice, though :)
<mhall119> yeah, a lot of the old Qt Mobility APIs don't seem to have new docs published, or at least not where you'd expect them
<mhall119> I remember having to hunt down Qt Organizer API docs
<dobey> mhall119: are you suggesting that as a way to get the arch?
<mhall119> dobey: I'm not suggesting anything other than the fact that we're missing docs
<mhall119> aquarius is the one who's going to do something with it
<dobey> ok, well, it and deviceinfo don't provide the information he needs. :)
<dobey> at least, they didn't a couple months ago when i was looking at using mobility for getting uname() type stuff
<dobey> and i looked at the source then too. it's mostly more generic stufff like "this is qt on top of win or symbian" or the imei and such as in those docs (which i'm not sure even works on ubuntu touch)
<aquarius> ya. deviceinfo only provides "model" and "manufacturer", and I've just tested them on the phone and they return empty strings.
<aquarius> On my laptop they return LENOVO and 1080, which is hardly any more helpful.
<aquarius> My quest to emulate a fat package ends in failure, I feel :)
<taiebot> Hi guys is ubuntu touch using /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/serviceproviders.xml ?
<taiebot> My phone provider is not listed and i have never been able to connect to 3g.?
<cwayne> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cwayne: pong
<taiebot> was wondering if this was related?
<cwayne> mhall119: hey, just here to volunteer to help re: docs
<juken> Hi all, I'm looking over the links in the topic, and although I'm not seeing anything related to the nexus 7 2013 codename razor, I thought I'd ask here if there is any status on it one way or another.
<beuno> juken, it's being analysed, no decision yet
<beuno> Nexus 10 has been confirmed as our tablet target for sure
<juken> beuno: sounds good, thanks :)
<kirkland> I copied a couple of *mp4 and *avi files to my Videos folder;  only the mp4 files are showing up in my Videos view
<kirkland> are avi's not supported on Ubuntu Touch?
<kirkland> or do I need to add some codecs?
<xperia> hi to all. i am trying to port ubuntu touch to a new mobile device. i recompiled the kernel successfull with the needed changes for ubuntu touch and need some help with building ubuntu-touch from sources if possible so i am able to test it out on my device. if i am not wrong with the new porting guide 2.0 android is not really needed anymore right?
<xnox> xperia: you still need android system.img build.
<xnox> xperia: and bootimg.
<xnox> xperia: and it's the android portion that one builds from source, the rootfs is more-or-less device independant that one just downloads from cdimage.
<user82> xperia, which device?
<xperia> its a watch phone called z1
<user82> ah
<xperia> xnox so is there a step by step guide how to do it? the ones in the wiki is more confusing than helpfull
<xnox> xperia: not sure how to make it more clear. Starting from this point in the guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_Android_pieces
<xnox> it's fairly step by step.
<xnox> xperia: you say you have a kernel, which is a jump to step 6
<xnox> xperia: feel free to edit the guide as you see fit.
<xnox> xperia: but one does do the dev-setup and enable new device build from that phablet.ubuntu.com based android/repo manifest.
<popey> kirkland: yeah, only a limited set of codecs
<popey> kirkland: Jim Hodapp knows the details.
<xperia> xnox if i am not wrong it say that i need to merge the android git sources with the ubuntu git sources? => "For any Android related project at our git server, you'll find a branch named phablet-trusty. This branch contains a static known git HEAD and the required changes needed for Ubuntu, including our custom Android manifest. " How do you do this ?
<kirkland> popey: ah, okay :-/
<kirkland> popey: I was thinking of installing on the tablet my daughter uses to watch pixar flicks, etc.
<kirkland> popey: but a lot of those are avi
<cwayne> anyone around to do an initramfs-tools MR?
<xnox> xperia: not sure what you mean. We forked cyanogenmod to build ubuntu touch, and publish our repositories. "repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-saucy" would set the manifest and fetch them with "repo sync".
<xnox> xperia: see details about it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel
<xnox> xperia: it is a minimalistic android sources (just the bare essentials for hw support) + a few ubuntu touch specific components.
<xnox> xperia: if there is a cyanogenmod port for your device, $ breakfast command will fetch additional repositories from cyanogenmod repositories to build the parts that are different for your device.
<xnox> xperia: there is nothing to merge....
<xnox> xperia: architectually: you will boot your kernel, with ubuntu touch specific initramfs, which should boot device-independant ubuntu-rootfs unpacked in userdata partition, which once booted it boost device-specific android build in an LXC container.
<xperia> xnox: ahh okay cool now i understand it. i thinked i need first to download the android sources from cyanogenmod and then merge it with the ones from ubuntu. good working now on it.
<xnox> the contents that is launched in the lxc container is combinations is build from the "repo checkout" off phablet.
<xnox> xperia: nah, no need to download full cyanogen, that's piles of unused code =)
<xperia> :-) lets see if i can present very shortly a full running ubuntu on the computer watch phone Z1 then => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvlOi-lYMnc
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-06
<xperia> xnox: it looks like some problem exist with getting the sources. i get allways a error message while trying to fetch the sources as you have written.
<xnox> xperia: can you copy your error to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<xperia> its say: tag v1.12.7 tagger Conley Owens <cco3@android.com> 1381959964 -0700 repo 1.12.7 error ...
<xperia> xnox: could fix the problem! reason was that i used a older version of repo. downloaded the newest version of repo and everything works like it should now. thanks! lot of people have same problem it looks like.
<xperia> xnox: do i understand it right that the next stept after downloading the sources is doing "phablet-dev-bootstrap -c new-ubunt-touch-build" ?
<xnox> xperia: no.
<xnox> xperia: phablet-dev-bootstrap is just a fancy wrapper to install build-depends, install repo, and do repo init & repo sync.
<xnox> xperia: read it's code.
<xperia> xnox: huh okay. It was the next step written in the Porting guide. Surprised now that you are right. Its written even. "This tool is a Python wrapper around repo and used to also check out bzr repositories before all code was managed by repo and git." but then what are the next steps? extracting the blobs ?
<xnox> xperia: can you please follow guide from top to bottom? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting on the right hand side at the top of the page it has heading in-order.
<xnox> 2.5 is "Building the Android pieces" and it has 7 steps in order as subheadings.
<xnox> xperia: ^
<xnox> xperia: after dev environment is fully setup, proceed to "2.5.2 Enabling a new device" of which there are two ways to do.
<xperia> ahh okay 2.5.2 is the next step after the dev enivronment is fully set up. to be 100% sure i ask this again. the step 2.5.1  "phablet-dev-bootstrap -c new-ubunt-touch-build" can be skipped right ?
<xnox> xperia: if you don't understand remove everything. and start following the guide.....
<xnox> xperia: or like read the whole step carefully instead of skimming
<xnox> xperia: "You can check out the source code using the repo and git tools already familiar to Android ROM developers, as described here
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel"
<xnox> xperia: "Alternately, all the Android code can be downloaded using the phablet-dev-bootstrap tool....."
 * xnox got to go.
<xperia> xnox: okay thanks for the help! have a nice time.
<Maclaren> hello, i am trying to flash the stable version on ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus
<Maclaren> how ever it keeps saying device not detected or dosent have adb enabled
<Maclaren> any ideas whats wrong?
<juicyjones> ll
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hi! could you get https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/webbrowser-app/select-many-noorder-ap1.4/+merge/194031 to lp:webbrowser-app?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I guess by merging that to your branch and then that to lp:webbrowser-app, so that it'd build in the PPA with AP1.4 like others
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’d rather merge my branch first into trunk, then chris’ branch
<oSoMoN> Mirv, the two branches address completely separate issues
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, in whichever order, but please try to get them merged soon as we'd hope to release all apps with AP 1.4 support today (and we can't anymore release anything that doesn't have AP 1.4 support anyway)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m on it
<Mirv> thanks
<sil2100> veebers: ping!
<sil2100> veebers: are you by any lucky chance still around?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ve merged my MR into trunk, and resubmitted Chris’ MR against the trunk, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/webbrowser-app/select-many-noorder-ap1.4/+merge/194081
<yamc> Does the SIM-lock work already on mako?
<DJJeff> is ubuntu touch ready for daily use? or still pretty buggy
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! :D
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I guess soon
<sil2100> oSoMoN: argh, premature enter
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I guess soon you'll be sad every time I ping you ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, just shoot :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! We're doing the 1.4 transition - I got veebers branch in that was doing the transition, but we still have 2 failures there
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that’s in gallery-app, right?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes, and since you have experience in this already, I decided to poke you ;)
<sil2100> As you might be able to fix those 2 remaining ones
<oSoMoN> sil2100, sure, can you point me to the failures log?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, thanks, let me fetch that
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Stress Awareness Day!  :-D
<ogra_> DJJeff, the basic functions work fine but there are still many missing bits (you can make and recieve calls but there is no vibration support yet for example ... )
<sil2100> oSoMoN: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/464/?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it might be a bit different, as this is already using 1.4 - so maybe it might be harder as I'm not sure how it's with 1.4 documentation
<sil2100> But it might not be related as well
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’m looking into it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thank you!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, have you seen my answer to Paul’s e-mail about the failures?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: didn't read it up yet, but I see you mentioned the two failures there ;)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: anyway, you think hiding-and-then-showing would fix it here as well?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yep, the tldr is that similar failures might surface in the future, as they are inherently race conditions caused by the new default behaviour of the toolbar
<timppa_> Hi everyone! Just want to ask if there are any plans to support Nexus 5 in the future?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, let me check the logs, I guess so
<oSoMoN> sil2100, first one is clearly an instance of such a race condition
<sil2100> oSoMoN: damn, well at least we know now that it's not 1.4's fault
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/hide-toolbar/+merge/194094, let’s see if that does the trick
<oSoMoN> sil2100, where is the PPA where I can get autopilot 1.4 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it's in daily-build
<sil2100> oSoMoN: i.e. ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> oSoMoN: just remember that it's always risky to use this PPA ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’ll hand-pick the packages I need
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it doesn’t seem to have it for saucy, is it for trusty only?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ah, right, yes sadly - but you can download the deb packages and install them on saucy I guess
<sil2100> ;/
<oSoMoN> ok, I’ll try that
<sil2100> Since 1.4 is exclusive for trusty I suppose, sorry for the trouble
<oSoMoN> ’tsalright
<fta_96_> hu
<fta_96_> hi*
<fta_96_> i have a question, i got ubuntu touch, how do i dock?
<fta_96_> guys?
<fta_96_> people?
<popey> fta_96_: we haven't implemented the convergence / dock features yet
<fta_96_> oh, ok
<fta_96_> so when will it be available
<fta_96_> ?
<ogra_> fta_96_, that is planned for october ...
<fta_96_> october?
<ogra_> yes
<fta_96_> like 2014?
<ogra_> right, the month :)
<fta_96_> so i have to wait a whole year?
<ogra_> 14.04 (the april release) will se further finishing of the phone image ... 14.10 (the october release) will see the first convergence implementation
<davmor2> Morning all
<fta_96_> oh ok thanx alot :)
<davmor2> ogra_: so image 12 looks good on the whole I've had a couple of niggles with it
<ogra_> davmor2, it looks very bad on the test front
<ogra_> (failures for maguro nearly doubled up)
<davmor2> ogra_: haha sounds about right :)
<adi_> I want to know is ubuntu touch supporting galaxy note 2 N7100 right now?
<popey> !devices | adi_
<ubot5> adi_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sil2100> oSoMoN: any luck with gallery-app? :)
<t1mp> how do I get autopilot 1.4 on my desktop? distupgrade to trusty?
<sil2100> t1mp: you can get it from ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build, but it's trusty only for now
<sil2100> t1mp: you can try installing the trusty packages on saucy though
<oSoMoN> sil2100, CI job still running
<t1mp> sil2100: but soon it will come to trusty without a ppa?
<t1mp> then I'll wait until I am sure that I need it
<sil2100> t1mp: yes, we're working on the transition now
<t1mp> okay
<bzoltan> ricmm: ping
<sil2100> boiko: hello!
<boiko> hi sil2100!
<sil2100> boiko: sooo! Do you have a moment for some dialer-app autopilot help by any chance?
<boiko> sil2100: sure
<ogra_> tvoss_, poke
<tvoss_> ogra_, pong
<ogra_> tvoss_, soo ... in the light of the backgrouns services discussion ... i have that self written "ebook reader"  ...
<ogra_> tvoss_, and reading a book with it is pretty annoying because the screen always dims and shuts down ...
<ogra_> what are our plans for foregrounded apps to inhibit suspend in such a case
<tvoss_> ogra_, they have to be able to do so, but we need to define the integration points between apps and powerd -> UDS discussion, would need to look for the blueprint
<tvoss_> ogra_, less a lifecycle, more a power mgmt question from my pov
<ogra_> (i guess there are more use cases where an app wants to override default behavior)
<davmor2> robru: image 12 with the new friends app (mentions tab) I'm not seeing friends-service in top now except now and then it uses around 12% then drops of the visible list again
<ogra_> well, i didnt see it in context with lifecycle but with background services ...
<ogra_> i think its a similar thing ... just that the service listens to foregrounded apps instead
<ogra_> tvoss_, great, if there is an UDS discussion i'll try o be ther
<ogra_> e
<tvoss_> ogra_, I think what the app should be able to do is influence the idle timeout if it is in the foreground
<tvoss_> ogra_, which is then translated by the shell, which never jumps to idle and dims the screen
<ogra_> (i think it should extend to a lot of other spaces ... i.e. someone could write a scheduler app that overrides the ringtone default based on a scedule etc)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: jenkins doesn't like the branch, let's see the failures
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, looks like a stupid mistake on my part
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’ll hold off on this one because timp is working on a fix for the uitk emulators, if he manages to make it then the gallery-app won’t need any changes after all
<sil2100> bfiller: ping!
<sil2100> bfiller: hi!
<sil2100> bfiller: so, we're ongoing the migration to 1.4, and it seems the ubuntu-keyboard migration didn't get merged in - I tried approving it, but I get strange failures from CI (looks like a FTBFS, not even a test errror)
<sil2100> tmoenicke: ^
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/ubuntu-keyboard/port_to_1.4/+merge/193514
<cwayne> ogra_: hey, got a sec for an MR?
<ogra_> sure
<cwayne> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/no-hardcoding-user/+merge/194004
<ogra_> cwayne, approved ... will take a while to go in though, i assume didrocks wants to finish the AP 1.4 transition before we rebuild android
<didrocks> cwayne: ogra_: right :)
<didrocks> knowing that we have fun with other moving parts
<cwayne> ogra_: thanks!  that's totally fine with me, no rush here at all :)
<ogra_> k
<cwayne> just been on my team's plate for awhile, figured i should at least get an MR in
<sergiusens> popey, can you look at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/118/feedback/ ?
<sergiusens> popey, and good day to you :-)
<popey> :D
<daker> oSoMoN: hi
<popey> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> thanks
<cwayne> sergiusens: hey!  got an MR if you have time.. if not that's fine, this one's not particularly urgent :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-backup/+merge/194053
<sergiusens> cwayne, saw it last night ;-)
<cwayne> :)
<sergiusens> cwayne, I actually have an MR I need to iron out for the backup locations to be better
<sergiusens> cwayne, and you just beat me to this :-P
<sergiusens> cwayne,  oh, there's a bug number I think you might want to attach the branch to
<cwayne> ah, i didn't realize there was a bug
<matv1> video recording mode not working on Maguro. Is that a known issue anyone?
<ogra_> matv1, yes
<matv1> ogra cool  thnx
<sergiusens> cwayne, nevermind, I dreamt it
<ogra_> sergiusens, whee, so cwayne made your dreams come true !
<matv1> i didnt see it on the last version of the online excel sheet that was put out for dev images
<cwayne> lol
<sergiusens> lol not
<sergiusens> :-P
<ogra_> :)
<matv1> in fact it says working perfectly. someone should take that offline. LP is the only bugtracker now i presume
<sil2100> oSoMoN: did you have a free moment to get this hide-toolbar branch repaired? :)
<matv1> ogra_  sorry I am having trouble finding that bug on LP. Can you maybe give me a link or a bug nmbr?
<ogra_> hmm, no, i just know it is known ... no idea what bug number that is
<ogra_> popey, do you happen to know ?
<ogra_> (video recording not working)
<popey> its deliberately disabled
<popey> bug 1227293
<ubot5> bug 1227293 in camera-app "Recording video in camera-app hangs the application on N4" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227293
<sil2100> bfiller: do you have a moment to get this reviewed? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/camera-app/autopilot_1.4_fixes/+merge/194141
<sil2100> pete-woods: maybe you have a moment for a quick AP-related review? ^
<bfiller> sil2100: not sure about the ubuntu-keyboard FTBS. related to mterry's fix at rev  97
<sil2100> bfiller: you think a re-run will help? It was building fine during the release yesterday
<bfiller> sil2100: might need this MR merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/clean-home/+merge/193979
<bfiller> sil2100: xnox was seeing an issue when running in sbuild, might be related
<matv1> okay thnx popey
<matv1> but as i said to ogra_ a minute ago: it says on the excel sheet status of the last preview image video is working perfectly
<bfiller> sil2100: xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start seems to be the error
<matv1> might be thought to take that offline
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I'll check if it bails out now and if it does, I'll top-approve this one (as it was reviewed already) to get things building again
<bfiller> sil2100: just approved the camera autopilot MR
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hide-toolbar branch repaired, let’s see if CI likes it better
<sil2100> oSoMoN: awesome, thanks :)
<tmoenicke> sil2100: maybe just trigger the build again?
<sil2100> tmoenicke: retriggered, but it was already the second time I did it - although the first time it happened it was an LP issue
<sil2100> tmoenicke: anyway, if it fails now I'll get the test-fixer approved as well
<tmoenicke> ok cool
<sil2100> I guess we can approve it anyway
<sil2100> tmoenicke: any concerns on getting https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/clean-home/+merge/193979 in, or do you give green light?
<sergiusens> popey, just added a bunch more apps
<ogra_> \o/
<popey> sergiusens: ok
<tmoenicke> gusch: ^^^^
<xnox> sil2100: bfiller: i'd rather see https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/libpinyin4/+merge/193859 merged. But that will make the built binary gain a dependency on a package from -proposed.
<xnox> sil2100: bfiller: but it will migrate fine, as ubuntu-keyboard is the last one holding up to libpinyin2 (both will migrate together)
<sil2100> hmmm
<xnox> sil2100: not sure if I need a landing ask / further planning on landing that one though. Not sure how everything else will react.
<sil2100> Not sure what to do in this case, since we're right now in the 'autopilot 1.4' phase
<xnox> sil2100: alternative is to copy libpinyin4 into the daily-landing ppa.
<gusch> sil2100: tmoenicke https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/clean-home/+merge/193979 looks ok for me
<sil2100> So I'd like to merge only as much as we need actually, without touching any code at best
<sil2100> xnox: so maybe like this:
<xnox> sil2100: clean-home only affects local sbuild, sbuild on launchpad defines a writable $HOME.
<sil2100> xnox: is the problem only happening in the CI builder?
<xnox> sil2100: that problem does not happen in the CI builder.
<sil2100> xnox: it suddently did, at least bfiller identified it as 'probably the same', for instance:
<xnox> sil2100: it only happens so far on my local machine / in the mk-sbuild (which is not used by CI, PPA, distro builders)
<xnox> sil2100: oh, did he?! nevermind me then.
<sil2100> xnox: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-amd64-autolanding/16/console
<sil2100> xnox: maybe it's not that? But I'm wondering
<sil2100> I just want to get it merged in - I can merge it in manually as well if it still fails (as I did a re-approval)
<sil2100> And we can try fixing it after we're done with migrating to 1.4
<sil2100> So like tomorrow
<sil2100> Since I just want the bare minimum to get 1.4 working right now
<xnox> sil2100: well if i386 builder is different from armhf/amd64 (both define writable $HOME), then yes, it could be the same issue.
<xnox> sil2100: sounds good.
<popey> sergiusens: all done.
<sergiusens> popey, thanks
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry, missed your ping, probably better that bill reviewed it, though
<sil2100> pete-woods: yes, np! ;)
<mhall119> beuno_: ping
<mhall119> beuno_: sergiusens has me editing the text on http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/get-started/ ‎ about icons and screenshots
<mhall119> beuno_: I wanted to check if all icons and screenshots needed to be PNG, or if other formats were supported
<beuno_> mhall119, the server doesn't care, so it depends on what the client support
<beuno_> alecu would know
<mhall119> alecu: ^^
<alecu> mhall119: I'm checking
<mhall119> thanks
<sergiusens> beuno_, alecu mhall119; wrt to png/svg, matiasb told me the svg icons are converted to png on upload; so it shouldn't be an issue client side
<sergiusens> I tested an upload and that is indeed the case
<alecu> mhall119: it seems that the click scope and click preview are just passing the icons to the dash, so our code would not be affected by it. I would ask saviq if the dash prefers any other formats
<alecu> mhall119: in any case, I think the docs should just request a PNG. It's not that we want to encourage devs to start uploading TIFFs nor animated GIFs, right?
<alecu> and
<alecu> sorry
<nik90> mhall119, alecu: There was a design clinic today where the designers mentioned that the icon format should ideally be svg, png or jpg
<Guest88254> What is the status of Ubuntu Touch for Nexus 5?
<nik90> svg is the recommended format since it scales automatically
<alecu> and regarding jpegs, my feeling is that they end up looking ugly at some point... but they might make sense for the increasing icon sizes
<alecu> nik90: where did that design clinic take place?
<nik90> alecu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHs0bYWcq-E
<Guest88254> Sorry if this has been asked 1million times already :)
<nik90> Guest88254: I heard its being investigated :)
<Guest88254> I just found the porting page
<Guest88254> And I got a Nexus 5 yesterday
<Guest88254> Maybe I can port it myself
<mhall119> Guest88254: the Nexus 5 was just released, give us some time to evaluate it
<mhall119> or port it yourself, that would be awesome
<mhall119> is there a CyanogenMod image for it yet?
<Guest88254> Doesn't look like it :/
<ogra_> mhall119, our android tree is still on 4.2.2 ... to make N5 work the first thing to do would be to bring it to 4.4
<sergiusens> I saw that janimo` did some work to make it easy to base out of aosp again; so it will be easier to not wait for cyanogenmod
<sergiusens> but there's been a couple of code changes which would need to be redone
<Guest88254> gtg, but thanks for the info.
<balloons> iBelieve, ping
<janimo`> sergiusens, I started working on 4.3 too before kitkat got released. I did not finish it yet though, not everything builds with 4.3
<sergiusens> janimo`, bionic has changed in 4.4
<janimo`> We probably need to set up another tree for AOSP. 4.2.2 could be pushed in the CM-based tree since it already had most of android-4.2.2 in it.
<cwayne> sergiusens: hey, i think there's an issue with the calendar app's translations, i vaguely remember you doing some MR's to core apps enabling translations (maybe setting the gettext domain?), I wonder if that never happened for calendar
<sergiusens> cwayne, it depends on a ui toolkit feature (I saw a change to that yesterday); does it work for other apps?
<cwayne> sergiusens: yeah, other apps are at least partially translated, calendar app seems to be not at all
<sergiusens> cwayne, my change was just to make sure $click_app/locale/com.ubuntu.calendar had the mo files
<sergiusens> cwayne, let me check
<cwayne> sergiusens: thanks
<popey> i see 4.4 has a screen recorder function.. that would be awesome if it wasn't android specific... https://plus.google.com/u/0/108191112950724576986/posts/YRRKQxxoit4
<iBelieve> balloons: pong
<balloons> iBelieve, so I found something interesting with the FM ap tests. They are failing on devices and in the lab, and it's because fm is not seeing new files and folders in some cases
<sergiusens> cwayne, at least the layout is correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371175/
<balloons> iBelieve, have a look: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/56/
<iBelieve> balloons: not even after a few seconds? I think the backend is set up to check for files every 5 seconds. I'll take a look at the link
<sergiusens> cwayne, applicationName mathces too
<balloons> iBelieve, no.. for example the test delete: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/56/artifact/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager.TestFolderListPage.test_delete_file%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<balloons> and, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/56/testReport/junit/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_delete_file_with_mouse_/
<sergiusens> cwayne, aside from that not really sure what else needs to be in place; dpm would know; or I guess kalikiana
<balloons> I added some debugging lines in there to prove the file is created, and to have the system list the files in home afterward to ensure that is the case
<cwayne> kalikiana: ping
<balloons> iBelieve, I also increased the timeouts to 1 min.. nothing, it never sees the new file/folder
<cwayne> sergiusens: huh, that's odd. thanks for checking
<sergiusens> cwayne, do you know of any tool to inspect mo files?
<cwayne> sergiusens: i do not
<cwayne> sergiusens: actually now that i'm looking at it, id on't think any of the clicks are properly translated
<cwayne> the apps that are properly translated are debs it seems
<sergiusens> cwayne, ah, well that explains it
<iBelieve> balloons: strange. Are you using Trusty? I will install the app in my Saucy VM and see if it works there.
<cwayne> sergiusens: sorry, hadn't realized that all core apps weren't clicks yet\
<balloons> iBelieve, yes I'm in trusty
<sergiusens> cwayne, you might want this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239627 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Install translations (po/mo files)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cwayne> sergiusens: that's what i have
<davmor2> kenvandine: image 12 is much better for friends-service, on the top list it shows up from time to time using about 12% then drops off the viewable apps about a second latter :)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> davmor2, does click-update-manager work for you?
<davmor2> kenvandine: yes 9 apps updated earlier
<kenvandine> davmor2, it finds updates for me, but doesn't apply the updates
<kenvandine> and the log shows errors with signond
<kenvandine> makes me wonder if ubuntuone-credentials is broken
<davmor2> kenvandine: ah u1 creds had an issue for some as the passwords and creds got rehashed just remove the account and readd it and you should be good to go
<davmor2> kenvandine: check u1 on your desktop too
<kenvandine> davmor2, ok...
<davmor2> kenvandine: that will like need you to re sign in
<alecu> nik90: great, thanks!
<davmor2> kenvandine: is it working now?
<kenvandine> davmor2, well it's different now ;)
<davmor2> haha
<kenvandine> now clicking install all updates
<kenvandine> all the update buttons turn to "Retry" buttons
<davmor2> haha
<iBelieve> balloons: just tested the File Manager in Saucy, it works fine. Could you create an LP bug, and then I will assign it to the backend developer.
<balloons> iBelieve, yes it works on the desktop
<balloons> but it fails on the phone and in the lab
<balloons> iBelieve, make sense? on my trusty desktop it works
<iBelieve> balloons: weird. how is the lab different from your desktop?
<kenvandine> davmor2, now the download service is timing out
<sil2100> oSoMoN: you got down the number of gallery-app failures to one \o/
<balloons> iBelieve, well... my biggest concern is that it fails on the phone
<kenvandine> sigh
<sil2100> oSoMoN: anyway, what I would recommend is - since the two failures that you were fixing they weren't related to the 1.4 transition, right?
<iBelieve> balloons: I don't have a Ubuntu phone at all, so I can't test it on the phone. I'll take a look at the code, though.
<sil2100> oSoMoN: as I guess we have had them failing yesterday as well
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, that one is really tricky, that’s purely a timing issue, there’s not much I can do about it other than significantly changing the test itself
<kenvandine> mandel_, ping
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, so if you don't mind, let's hold this merge for a moment then
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, the failures are due to the change in the default behaviour of the toolbar, so that’s a UITK change, not related to autopilot
<oSoMoN> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'll release gallery-app as it is now, and then when the 1.4 transition is over, let's fix that up completely ;) Without needing to haste or anything
<balloons> iBelieve, sure understandable.. just thoughts on why? I can open a proper bug, just thought I would ask you first
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks for taking care of this!
<davmor2> kenvandine: have you thought about joining QA with those kinda of breakage skills :D
<kenvandine> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: do any of your devices seemingly randomly wake up when they have suspended?
<davmor2> popey: ^
<davmor2> ogra_: specifically you maguro
<ogra_> davmor2, do you have any SMS notification service set up ?
<ogra_> these SMS done get routed through and only cause a screen awkeup atm
<davmor2> ogra_: not that I'm aware of
<popey> davmor2: no
<bfiller> mterry: looks like the xvfb is causing problems now when building ubuntu-keyboard. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-i386-autolanding/17/console
<bfiller> xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<iBelieve> balloons: not quite sure what it could be, maybe something to do with the folder modified time not changing (but that is just a wild guess).
<bfiller> mterry: looks to be i386 specific
<bfiller> other arches seem to work
<mterry> bfiller, geeze man
<mterry> lots of packages use xvfb for tests...
<bfiller> mterry: any ideas why it would be failing to start in this case?
<tvoss_> mterry, certainly none for the phone :)
<asac> rsalveti: you know the screen resolution of the old N7?
<ogra_> 720p
<mandel_> kenvandine, pong
<bfiller> tvoss_: right why are we doing tests that need xvfb for phone
<bfiller> for osk
<asac> ogra_: thx
<rsalveti> yup
<kenvandine> mandel_, hey, i'm seeing timeouts in the downloader service when attempting to update with click-update-downloader
<kenvandine> mandel_, any tips on how i can get more debug info to see where the problem is?
<mandel_> kenvandine, yes, check under XDG_CACHE/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager for the logs (I know, two times the same, is a bug, is fixed in trunk ;) )
<kenvandine> mandel_, i did... all it says is the download service timed out
<kenvandine> 2013-11-06 11:21:21,119 - DEBUG - Timeout reached, shutdown service.
<kenvandine> 3 lines for each attempt, registered the service, true then that
<mandel_> kenvandine, ah, but the timeout means (atleast that timeout) that because there are no downloads we are shutting down to safe resources
<fginther> is there a way to remove a click package from a phone? (click -h shows 'install', 'register' and 'unregister', but no 'uninstall')
<mandel_> kenvandine, you have around 15s to create a download or the daemon is killed
<kenvandine> mandel_, ok... so maybe the problem is in the click updater?
<mandel_> yes
<mandel_> kenvandine, pastebin the logs, just to make sure
<fginther> sergiusens, do you know anything more about disabling MTP? you mentioned it last week, just want to know if you know any details
<kenvandine> mandel_,  /home/phablet/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.log
<robru> davmor2, good to hear
<Laney> is webkit (that's src:webkit in the archive, not any other fork) actually used on touch anywhere
<kenvandine> whoops
<Laney> ?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371449/
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371454/
<kenvandine> mandel_, ^^
<davmor2> robru: it's amazing the battery life difference :)
<sergiusens> fginther, since the sprint was last week; my normal reviewers weren't available; stuff should start soon again
<sergiusens> fginther, do you want a temp hack?
<robru> davmor2, hahaha, yeah. it's gonna get even better with the next patch that reduces battery usage even further
<davmor2> robru: ohhhh
<fginther> sergiusens, sure, I'm always interested in a hack
<sergiusens> fginther, just adb shell echo manual > /etc/init/mtp-server-bootup.override
<fginther> sergiusens, ohhh, this is per device, I thought it had to be disabled on the USB host. Will this be added to phablet-flash? The problem we see is that devices don't come back to adb after phablet-flash (even though it appears to be successful)
<mandel_> kenvandine, that looks, but I might be wrong, that an error occurs in the updater app, so we have to ask gatox_lunch or maybe dobey because it looks like an issue with the libsignon
<fginther> sergiusens, so we can't adb shell to the device
<kenvandine> mandel_, that's what i thought, but other things that use signon are working
<mandel_> kenvandine, lets ask mmcc
<kenvandine> but maybe it is something in ubuntuone-credentials
<kenvandine> mmcc, ^^
<mandel_> kenvandine, exactly :)
<mandel_> kenvandine, and he is or man for that
<kenvandine> mandel_, i also removed my u1 account and added it again
<mmcc> hi kenvandine. I just joined so I don't see the context here. what's going on?
<kenvandine>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371454/
<kenvandine> mmcc, ^^ when trying to install updates
<sergiusens> fginther, oh, yeah, that; udev override
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ how do you override udev?
<sergiusens> I want the ids for mtp to be removed
<mandel_> kenvandine, looks like, although I might be wrong, that something goes wrong in the updater when the u-d-m is activated, does not create the download and the u-d-m times out
<sergiusens> so fginther doesn't get annoyed in the test lab
<ogra_> sergiusens, /etc/udev/rules.d ... just copy the rule from /lib/udev/rules.d
<ogra_> then edit it
<sergiusens> fginther, ^^
<sergiusens> ogra_, thanks
<mmcc> kenvandine: yeah, we've seen that before, don't know where it's coming from, doesn't seem to affect functionality. :|
<kenvandine> it doesn't download updates though
<fginther> sergiusens, ogra_ thanks
<mmcc> kenvandine: I'm inclined to think the problem is unrelated to that message, but I'm happy to help debug.
<den4ik> cannot get any repo using "breakfast codename" what should i do ?
<den4ik> and i did ". build/envsetup.sh" before "breakfast codename"
<kenvandine> mmcc, indeed, i agree
<kenvandine> mmcc, what can i do to get more info?
<mmcc> kenvandine: can you paste the backlog or something? I'm still not sure exactly what you're trying. Just trying to install any update?
<mmcc> also, which image?
<kenvandine> mmcc, yeah, installing an update just does nothing
<Andrew0812> hi can someone tell me how to download ubuntu android and put it on my phone
<mmcc> kenvandine: well, ubuntuone-credentials logs to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/authentication.log
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371514/
<kenvandine> mmcc, ^^
<fginther> sergiusens, turns out I have no mtp rules on the current host system...
<fginther> sergiusens, so I guess that's not the issue. oh well
<mmcc> kenvandine: weird. I haven't seen those QOpenGLShader warnings anywhere before, nor the process ("echo") ones
<Andrew0812> plus can I run ubuntu on android?
<kenvandine> i see those often
<mmcc> kenvandine: what device are you testing on? are you using mir?
<mmcc> I ask because I'm using a nexus 7, so I've mostly tested with mir off, which may explain why I never saw those warnings (just a guess)
<kenvandine> mako
<kenvandine> mmcc, and i first saw this with image 11
<kenvandine> and now on image 13
<mmcc> ok. I'll update and see if I can reproduce it.
<cwayne> dpm: ping
<kenvandine> mmcc, davmor2 couldn't reproduce it
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm just upgrading to 13 now I'll see if I can :)
<mmcc> me too
<davmor2> ogra_, popey, kenvandine: image 13 is it me or does the music app not have an icon
<ogra_> has for me
<ogra_> i dont have any clocks after a reboot ... once again
<ogra_> but music is there
<sil2100> boiko: hi! After I'm gone from IRC, could you let robru know about the progress on dialer-app AP issues?
<popey> davmor2: i often get various apps having no icon
<kenvandine> davmor2, you mean it does update? or the updater fails?
<mrqtros> sergiusens ping
<mrqtros> Hi all :)
<mrqtros> sergiusens in short - I am Roman Shchekin, member of RSS Reader (Shorts) core app developers team. We want to update our app in the store
<mrqtros> sergiusens how can we do that? :)
<drake__> any idea when will ubuntu touch be officially available for nexus 4
<drake__> ??
<davmor2> kenvandine: the image updated however I have no apps that need updating
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> davmor2, actually, i can't install apps either
<kenvandine> although that looks like urldispatcher
<davmor2> kenvandine: did you remove your u1 account and re-add it?
<kenvandine> yes
<popey> mrqtros: com.ubuntu.shorts	0.2.137
<kenvandine> ** (process:1915): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'click-install://com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.uwoot':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'click-install://com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.uwoot' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<davmor2> JamesTait: you about ^
<popey> mrqtros: thats the version in the store right now, I believe 137 referrs to the bzr revision
<JamesTait> davmor2, what's up?
<davmor2> JamesTait: looks like kenvandine hit the issue that others hit but his hasn't remedied itself
<kenvandine> popey, is there an easy way to query the current packages and versions in the store?
<popey> kenvandine: good question!
<popey> yes
<kenvandine> is there an "app for that"?
<kenvandine> hehe
<davmor2> kenvandine: have you turned it off and turned it on again ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> love that show
<JamesTait> davmor2, kenvandine, that looks like a question for mandel_
<mandel_> what?
<kenvandine> oh... actually it is very likely i have some packages from the daily ppa
<kenvandine> that might not be in the image
<kenvandine> mandel_, trying an install in the shell i get the urldispatcher failure
<popey> kenvandine: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=* ☻
<davmor2> kenvandine: well you didn't say you were installing random software on it ;)
<mandel_> kenvandine, url dispatcher is from ted :)
<kenvandine> haha
<mrqtros> popey sorry for afk. Do you mean that updates are done automatically? :)
<JamesTait> mandel_, 'click-install://com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.uwoot':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'click-install://com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.uwoot' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<popey> mrqtros: no, not automatically, manually by sergiusens and me
<JamesTait> Ah, sorry mandel_, I thought that was your side. :)
<mrqtros> popey ok, thanks! :)
<mandel_> JamesTait, kenvandine I'm ubuntu download manager, not the url dispatcher, let me find who you have to ask, one sec
<davmor2> mandel_: did you not know it was national blame it all on mandel_ day?
<mrqtros> popey try it in free time ;)
<kenvandine> mandel_, i was trying this to see if it behaved the same as the update downloader
<JamesTait> kenvandine, popey, not that it makes any difference, but you can leave the "?q=*" off. ;)
<mandel_> davmor2, lol
<kenvandine> JamesTait, but can i leave off the ☻ :)
<JamesTait> kenvandine, definitely not, we need as many of those as we can get. ;)
<mandel_> kenvandine, JamesTait is ted (Ted Gould) the one you are looking for
<kenvandine> everything is tedg's fault
<JamesTait> mandel_ is not the droid we are looking for.
<davmor2> JamesTait: it is right once you are told this ☻ is a black and white minstrel you can't help but hear Mammy, how I love ya, how I love ya, my dear old mammy :)
<kenvandine> seems odd i can't download click updates or install click packages
<kenvandine> for different reasons?
<JamesTait> kenvandine, I'm not sure where the click-install:// URL scheme features in the overall click app installation flow.
<JamesTait> kenvandine, does that trigger the download, or is it used to install a downloaded package?
<dobey> mhall119: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-better-cookbooks has a typo in the title btw ('boks' vs 'books')
<kenvandine> JamesTait, no idea
<kenvandine> does click installs work for anyone else on image 13?
 * JamesTait is checking
<JamesTait> But currently pointing at staging....
<kenvandine> i installed url-dispatcher-tools and tried manually
<kenvandine> same error
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<JamesTait> kenvandine, I successfully downloaded and installed Franglish from the store.
<kenvandine> cool
 * kenvandine wonders what's up with his phone
<mmcc> JamesTait: did you already have a u1 credential or did you have to add one just now?
<JamesTait> mmcc, I already had one.
<mmcc> JamesTait: ack. thanks
<mhall119> dobey: you don't like Cookboks?
<JamesTait> I like boks who cook.  Can't beat a good braai.
<mdeslaur> and once again phablet-flash has lost all my user data
<mdeslaur> (*$R%*&*&/$
<popey> mdeslaur: what command line did you use?
<mdeslaur> popey: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty
<dobey> mhall119: AmberBocks are better
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, is the backup or restore failing?
<kenvandine> mine breaks because the backup is too big
<popey> it shouldn't do a backup aiui
<mdeslaur> INFO:phablet-flash:Pushing /tmp/tmpEALnua to /tmp/backup.tar.gz
<mdeslaur> protocol failure
<mdeslaur> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /tmp/tmpEALnua /tmp/backup.tar.gz' returned non-zero exit status 1
<kenvandine> bigger than will fit on /tmp so fails to push
<popey> backup was only needed between cdimage-touch and ubuntu-system
<popey> sergiusens: ^^
<mdeslaur> I'll get a full paste up, one sec
<mmcc> kenvandine: any chance you can shed any light on when ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts 0.2 actually made it on to the touch image?
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, you are using an outdated phablet-tools
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: I'm using 1.0+13.10.20131016.3-0ubuntu1
<mmcc> kenvandine: it contains a change that looks like it may conflict with our plugin
<mdeslaur> here's the full paste, FYI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372001/
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: it's the latest one in saucy...it's outdated?
<kenvandine> mmcc, 0.2~+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> is on the trusty image
<mmcc> kenvandine: do you know if it made it onto any of the saucy images?
<kenvandine> i am almost certain it did
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (0.2~+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1) saucy; urgency=low
<kenvandine> so yes
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, yeah, there's been updates since then;
<kenvandine> mmcc, what's the change?
<mmcc> kenvandine: the bug fix for bug 1221845, maybe. but I'm not sure yet.
<ubot5> bug 1221845 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Page in AccountCreationPage.qml does not set flickable property correctly from loaded plugin" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221845
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: it's quite unfortunate that someone who is using the version in the archive gets data loss when it's used
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: is there any way of SRUing a fix, or getting the download blocked for that version?
<kenvandine> mmcc, how does that break?
<mmcc> unfortunately, I have to run for a while now. kenvandine, thanks for the info. I'll keep looking into update/install when I get back - other members of our team are also looking at it
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, in theory, the backup thing was supposed to be only used for transitioning from cdimage builds to ubuntu upgradeable ones; I was told that once on that image, people would update from the device itself
<kenvandine> mmcc, thx
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, I've noticed people not doing that and there is an update in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools?field.series_filter=saucy
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: but I thought we couldn't upgrade from raring to saucy using the device itself?
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, yes you can, and the latest phablet tools is using an ubuntu commands just like that
<mdeslaur> I would be really helpful if the wiki was updated with current information so it doesn't happen to someone else
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, instructions have been posted on ubuntu-phone@ for a while
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: that's where I got the command line from :(
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, which wiki? I think people have spawned too many wiki's to update to
<mdeslaur> isn't this the authoritative wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, that wiki just needs to add saucy to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Setup_the_Touch_Developer_Preview_Tools_PPA
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, if you tell me how to SRU, I'll do it; never done that before
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, upir backup should still be in /tmp/tmpEALnua btw
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: oh, cool, thanks for that...there were some pictures I had lost, I'm glad they're still there
<mdeslaur> I had looked on the device itself, but obviously the temp file was on my system
<mdeslaur> oh, actually, the archive's corrupt :(
<mdeslaur> d'oh
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, so the pull failed as well? :-(
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: perhaps there's a 1GB limit on the pull?
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: the archive cuts off at 1GB
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, that could be it; tbh I regret that backup feature existing at all
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: no worries, now that I know about it
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, well it's not there anymore
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, it's the same ubuntu_commands as system-image-cli (which didn't exist at the time it was added to phablet-flash back then)
<sergiusens> mdeslaur, or next time you can do this https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04820.html
<mdeslaur> sergiusens: ah! good, thanks
<kenvandine> mmcc, my device had some stuff from the daily ppa installed and had a mix of system-image updates since... i did a "system-image-cli -c trusty-proposed -b 0" and now all is good
<tedg> JamesTait, No one has told me about that URL pattern.
<tedg> JamesTait, So that's why it doesn't work :-)
<tedg> These are the ones that work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<tedg> This cycle we're planning on making them registerable by packages, but there's some design work needed on dealing with conflicts.
<firelmnt> can someone help me with building image for Galaxy Wonder? i cant find CanyogenMod dependencies...
<cwayne> sergiusens: ping
<bfiller> mhall119: here is list of bp's for apps, sdk and webapp teams that we need sessions for: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0As1Fg7XBGWTjdFZvdUxSV2tvd1pVMWhEM0NYRmJPMFE#gid=0
<mhall119> bfiller: more than I was expecting, we might need a 3rd app dev room
<mhall119> either that or put it on client or foundations
<mhall119> bfiller: do you have time for a quick hangout to talk about these?
<bfiller> mhall119: we can move some to client, fine with me
<bfiller> mhall119: can do a hangout
<mhall119> bfiller: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/bWljaGFlbC5oYWxsQGNhbm9uaWNhbC5jb20.cp9ot6ea34fsee3m0s36h8b5vk?authuser=1
<mhall119> Kaleo: ping
<Kaleo> mhall119, pong?
<mhall119> Kaleo: hey, I have questions about a couple of your BPs
<Kaleo> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> Kaleo: for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-sdk-apps-performance is that looking as per-app performance measurements and improvements, or things to do in the SDK components and platform to make sure we have good performace?
<Kaleo> mhall119, mostly SDK
<Kaleo> mhall119, but we will take question and give advice on specific apps if anybody is there
<mhall119> ok
 * nik90 would love to attend that session for the clock app
<mhall119> and for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-sdk-appstartupsplash is that something that will be in code/SDK, or meta-data in the .desktop file or click package?
<Kaleo> mhall119, support will be in SDK
<mhall119> ok
<Kaleo> mhall119, I doubt there will be much code to it at all for the apps; just metadata
<Kaleo> mhall119, but it's not clear yet
<Kaleo> nik90, of course you are welcome :)
<mhall119> Kaleo: ok, I'm just trying to find slots for these, some might be in client, core or design rooms
<Kaleo> mhall119, okj
<Kaleo> mhall119, I can probably kill one if needed
<mhall119> Kaleo: we're okay for now, but I might ping you tomorrow once dpm has a change to register his
<Kaleo> mhall119, thanks
<sergiusens> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> sergiusens: hey, i hear you're going to be working on a test framework for the platform api?
<cwayne> ssweeny: achiang^
<sergiusens> cwayne, yes; and is this a wher is the blueprint request?
<sergiusens> :-)
<cwayne> sergiusens: nope, this is more of a offer to help by giving you the framework we used in UfA if you want it type thing
<cwayne> :)
<sergiusens> cwayne, ah, that would be nice
<sergiusens> cwayne, I was told that you guys would be helping out anyways ;-)
<sergiusens> cwayne, I'm not sure this would require a vUDS session though
<ssweeny> cwayne, achiang sold us out :)
<achiang> sergiusens: well, we still care about the blueprint :)
<achiang> ssweeny: cwayne: i got a good price for you guys
 * achiang is reminded to feed his new pet goats
<sergiusens> a beer at the bar from Chicken?
<sergiusens> :-P
<cwayne> $3 and a high five
<cwayne> sergiusens: alright, so I'll send you all the docs/info/tests we have, and feel free as always to ask any questions
<achiang> sergiusens: one thing we talked about was showing you our UfA test framework. not sure how much you can reuse (probably not much) but it would be useful to a) see how we are testing a ROM for functionality and b) learn from our mistakes
<cwayne> other than that, I guess we just help out writing tests once a suite exists
<sergiusens> cwayne, if you want we can do a hangout or something tomorrow and look over the UfA stuff
<cwayne> sergiusens: we can do that if you want
<sergiusens> cwayne, if you have any docs I can try and go over them tonight so we can make it short
<sergiusens> achiang, yup, sounds good
<cwayne> sergiusens: great, I'll send em over tonight and i'll ping you tomorrow
<sergiusens> cwayne thanks!
<balloons> ping iBelieve
<Edwin__> I need Help I try to install ubuntu touch in nexus 7 and I got this error ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way. Removing directory /tmp/tmphiQFII Removing directory /tmp/tmpoZYKKc
<iBelieve> balloons: pong
<Edwin__> can some tell how to reinstall in
<balloons> iBelieve, so looking into our issue again from this morning on fm not seeing new files, I tried touch a new file on the device in teminal app and while shelled in
<balloons> iBelieve, fm worked properly and the file showed up
<iBelieve> balloons: that's great! so what did you do differently?
<balloons> iBelieve, well it's great because it means fm works, heh
<balloons> it's not great because the tests still fail, but that means something about how we make the temp files it doesn't like
<iBelieve> balloons: so the difference is that you manually created a file using 'touch' versus the tests doing it in Python?
<balloons> yes.. So i'll mod the tests and send system calls and see what happens
<balloons> if it works, we'll change the temp file creation functions
<sergiusens> Edwin__, what's the command you are executing?
<cwayne> popey: you around?
<popey> cwayne: ya
<cwayne> popey: was just curious to see if you'd like to help dogfood my fitbit app
<popey> sure thing!
<cwayne> popey: awesome, thanks!  i'll shoot you over an email
<popey> cool
<cwayne> ChickenCutlass: ^ wanna try out fitbit app too?
<firelmnt> when i'm getting blobs from mobile, what does it mean cd device/<vendor>/<name>? is it path to somewhere?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-07
<bjv> anyone familiar with the nature of coupling between ASOP v4.2 vs v4.3 or v4.4 and the ubuntu touch core platform/lxc container?
<bjv> figured I might try my hand at porting touch to Nexus 5/hammerhead this weekend
<bjv> since i didnt see an entry on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress , and I have a Nexus 5/hammerhead sitting on my bench
<bjv> the state of core platform compatability with AOSP v4.3 must be pretty terrible
<bjv> I saw the old mailing list post that 2013 nexus7 is pending core compatibility with 4.3,
<bjv> was a surprised that no wiki page had been created I suppose without a cm 10.1 branch the image build cant really get very far
<popey> bjv: none of us have looked at the nexus 5 yet
<bjv> popey: has the team looked yet at Touch with cm10.2 (milestone 1) on razorg/razor?
<popey> bjv: no, internally we're only looking at gnex, n4, n7, n10 2012 editions
<popey> we review this periodically, but not touched any newer devices yet
<popey> i think janimo` may have done some work to make it easier to base off AOSP rather than CM, but I don't know the details.
<popey> you'll have a better chance of speaking to someone here in the US morning / EU afternoon
<popey> or use the phone mailing list
<den4ik> after i have built an image how do i install it?
<alesage> where would a d-bus denial be logged, e.g. attempting to send a signal?
<endi> hey all
<endi> just flashed 14.04 and when I try to connect to a WiFi network the keyboard doesn't respond. anyone able to point me to some documentation or how tos?
<endi> I'd like to perhaps push a network config to the phone
<popey> you can push network config to the phone with "phablet-network" script
<den4ik> my branch not booting :(
<den4ik> brunch
<Home_> I recently installed the stable build of phablet to my nexus 7 2012, but I'm having a lot of trouble with the interface. I am wondering if anyone is  familar with it and can help me out
<robru> Mirv, hey. are you working on unity stack?
<Mirv> robru: yes
<robru> Mirv, some hours ago i landed a fix for unity-lens-applications which was blocked by a manual distro upload
<Mirv> robru: ok, cool. I'm interested in libunity now, and I was hacking cu2d to get it to test phase (which it now does) without aborting build.
<Mirv> robru: since it seems it's blocking ~everything since unity depends on it and the chain continues from there
<Mirv> I'll be testing it manually on phone and my own laptop too, but it doesn't hurt to get automatic test results too
<robru> Mirv, i'm just a bit confused because http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-unity-head-1.1prepare-unity-lens-applications/525/artifact/prepare_unity-lens-applications.xml this is from a few minutes ago and it doesn't seem to have noticed the fix i landed 3hrs ago
<Mirv> robru: I'm not building anything, so it might be a false alarm therefore. it's skipping the prepare jobs in reality.
<Mirv> it wouldn't give that message with your current trunk fix
<robru> Mirv, oh, ok. well i don't want to cancel your job but if you get a chance please run the prepare step at some point and confirm that's fixed ;-)
<Mirv> robru: ok, will do eventually, now trying these - and it seems the intel machine had a crash already :S
<robru> bah
<Mirv> nvidia still continuing, let's see
<Mirv> robru: did you do the unity release a few hours ago?
<robru> Mirv, yeah. sil asked me to get the updated unity-autopilot out.
<Mirv> robru: yep, it's good. I see you aborted the build phase since it hanged at checking nux/compiz, but I cu2d-skip:d those myself
<Mirv> robru: it's just that now I found out libunity is also required
<Mirv> that should be the really final piece I believe
<robru> Mirv, yeah, when i first looked at it it seemed the build phase had been running for many hours, so i aborted it
<Mirv> robru: it's because sil removed compiz and nux PPA (on purpose)
<Mirv> robru: but you can use the cu2d-skip from cupstream2distro/manual
<robru> ah
<tvoss_> michi, ping
<rrix> Evening everyone; I'm trying to install the saucy preview on my mako device, but I'm getting a panic early in the boot process after doing a fresh reflash of Google's mako image followed by installing manually via fastboot directions lined out at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<rrix> I can adb in to it, but there's not a lot mounted and I'm not too sure of how these file systems are laid out so that I can actually debug what's going on here
<rrix> Any insights or pointings in the right direction on how to see what I messed up?
<Mirv> rrix: what's the problem using phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b ?
<rrix> [root@hobbes Downloads]# cat /etc/system-release
<rrix> Fedora release 19 (Schrödinger’s Cat)
<rrix> :)
<rrix> actually it looks like it's just a python thing
<rrix> let's see how hard it is to get working
<Mirv> rrix: ah, I see. hmm, I obviously asked it as I don't know the low-level much.
<rrix> No worries
<Mirv> rrix: yep, it's just a python thing. you know how to unpack a deb?
 * rrix isn't in too much of a rush to make this work, this isn't my main device any more so I can get away with breaking it for a few days
<rrix> Mirv: I'm just pulling phablet-tools from https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk
<rrix> waiting for bzr to intsall
<Mirv> rrix: that too, other way would be wget 'https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/phablet-tools_1.0%2B14.04.20131030.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb', file-roller *.deb etc
<Mirv> the dependencies mentioned by the binary package are: android-tools-adb (>= 4.2.2), android-tools-fastboot (>= 4.2.2), bzr, curl, python-configobj, python-lzma, python-launchpadlib, python-requests, python-xdg, rsync, wget, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), python:any (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2)
<Mirv> so I guess mostly really just adb + python for using the phablet-flash command
<rrix> Yeah, makes sense
<rrix> it looks like it's just a wrapper around adb to make it less likely to shoot yourself in the foot (hi)
<Mirv> yes, I've found it relatively easy to shoot around with adb
<Mirv> (having no android background before half a year)
<sil2100> veebers: ping! :)
<veebers> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> veebers: I see the OSK-fix branch is still work-in-progress - is it really still worked on, or can we get someone to review?
<veebers> sil2100: it's still WIP because I'm still experiencing crashes/failures (i.e. input not being recognised) :-\
<sil2100> Ouch, ok! Just give us a sign once it's ready :)
<Myrtti> is there any quick shortcut to change the keyboard layout?
<veebers> sil2100: will do
<rrix> hmm, this is taking significantly longer than the fastboot method, so that's a good sign
<rrix> i think :P
<rrix> yeah this works
<rrix> okay good night
<ogra_> asac, so given that trusty image #10 has better results than saucy #100 and #101 can we finally switch the devel and devel-proposed channels to trusty (to not be out of sync with the rest of the distro and documented behavior)
<didrocks> didn't we say that we wait for a month before switching?
<didrocks> (I'm happy with switching now though)
<didrocks> but would be nice we draw a plan and stick to it :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; and though I hesitate to say it, happy Men Make Dinner Day! :-D
<Mirv> JamesTait: phew, luckily it says only "National" on the home page, which seems to mean US, and not International
<JamesTait> Mirv, feel free to play along, just for fun. ;)
<Mirv> JamesTait: yeah, it's a good idea anyway ;)
<Myrtti> I sense a tinned soup in my future
<ogra_> didrocks, i would love to stop being out of sync with the rest of the distro (many people upload to "devel" instead of "trusty" already) and also get the naming confusion fixed, we should have switched on day one IMHO, it is "devel" after all ... not "stable"
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, for devel, would make totally sense right
<didrocks> I was thinking you talked about stable
<didrocks> as well
<ogra_> stable points to saucy anyway
<didrocks> ogra_: did we test that switching will upgrade user?
<ogra_> and will stay that way until trusty gets released
<didrocks> and they won't need a -b 0 like trick?
<ogra_> no idea, stgraber will have to tell us about that :)
<ogra_> that shouldnt prevent us from pointing the channel to the right thing though :)
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<t1mp> how can I see which version of UITK was used for these tests? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/13:20131105.1:20131031.1/4910/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/
<sil2100> t1mp: I guess one way (not entirely straightforward) is to check the actual console log and seeing which version of UITK-autopilot is installed
<sil2100> t1mp: like here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/13/consoleFull
<sil2100> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot_0.1.46+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<sil2100> ...I guess?
<Mirv> t1mp: image #14 will have the 20131106 ui-toolkit release, and that's the thing to watch
<Mirv> Myrtti: om nom
<davmor2> Morning all
<mandel_> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> mandel_: pong
<mandel_> didrocks, hello! I'd like to talk to you about some small changed that we are going to do that would be nice to have in the image
<mandel_> didrocks, it fixes some annoying (at least for me bugs)
<mandel_> didrocks, I'm adding support to get the updater to download the updates in order, I don't know if you have noticed that they download at random
<mandel_> didrocks, also, if you are installing and app, close the preview and go back to it I'm going to show that is being downloaded, something that was not happening
<mandel_> didrocks, and provide better feedback during the installation (adding 'Checking checsum' and 'Installing' to the progress bar
<mandel_> is there anything I need to coordinate with you?
<didrocks> mandel_: excellent! there is no breakage between components or do some needs to land in sync?
<mandel_> didrocks, we need to land in sync several of them, that is why I wanted to talk with you
<mandel_> didrocks, there is a fix to land for unity, other for the updater and the u-d-m
<mandel_> AFAIK
<mandel_> didrocks, I can coordinate with the others and get the revnos of the projects for you, for example
<didrocks> mandel_: can we decouple the transaction, meaning if we publish new unity with older u-d-l and updater?
<didrocks> or new u-d-m with older unity and updater, for instance?
<mandel_> didrocks, we can do, new u-d-m (it is just adding a few new signals), then new click-scope, then updater and unity
<mandel_> didrocks, that would be in 3 steps, updater and unity would be to go after u-d-m
<mandel_> and click-scope
<didrocks> mandel_: I'll love that we process this way, can you file all those infos (ensuring that everything is merged to trunk) with the exact name of the component in the landing ask?
<didrocks> mandel_: TBH, as we finish the autopilot 1.4 transition, that will maybe just land early next week
<mandel_> didrocks, sure :)
<didrocks> mandel_: thanks a lot! please file and ping me so that we can check together if I have any question :
<didrocks> :)
<mandel_> didrocks, will do
<Amnesia> question, how can I escape from the settings windows:)?
<ogra_> swipe from the left
<ogra_> (all the way to the right)
<Amnesia> ah gotcha
<Amnesia> that was kinda buggy:P
<ogra_> then hold your thumb on the tumbnail until the close button appears
<ogra_> ... and close it :)
<Amnesia> ty^^
<ogra_> (flicking to the home screen and back makes the close buttons on other open apps disappear again)
<Amnesia> how far would you say the ubuntu-touch project is?
<ogra_> usable on a daily basis
 * ogra_ thinks ubuntu touch 1.0 is better than android 1.0 was :) 
<ogra_> it still has a lot rough edges indeed
<ogra_> i.e. i wouldnt recommend it for your mom before 14.04 is realased
<Amnesia> :)
<Amnesia> hm, well, I only need my tablet for reading books:P
<Amnesia> but cyanogenmod is a pita too nowadays..
<veebers> sil2100: ping
<t1mp> sil2100, Mirv ok thanks. Just checking that a recent version is used
<asac> ogra_: did we promote t #10?
<ogra_> asac, yes ... inot trusty
<ogra_> *into
<asac> sure, then lets go for it
<asac> ogra_: what do we need to do?
<sil2100> veebers: pong!
<ogra_> ok, i'll talk to stgraber later today
<asac> ogra_: guessw wait for stgraber?
<ogra_> asac, no, idea, thats stgraber-land :)
<veebers> sil2100: hey, I've changed that branch to 'needs review'
<asac> ogra_: so what is not clear to me is how the devel #100 useres will get upgraded to the new devel #10 build
<veebers> sil2100: err, and by "that branch" I mean the ubuntu-keyboard one, link coming in a moment
<ogra_> asac, worst case by calling system-image-cli -b0
<asac> ogra_: well, they should auto update
<asac> ogra_: we will have the same problem with the stable switch to T
<ogra_> asac, if thats the case we need to work out a mechanism for the next time
<asac> unless we release more than 100 images before :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> right
<veebers> sil2100: I was able to finally get multiple full run-throughs without anything crashing: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/ubuntu-keyboard/fix_issues_with_ubuntu-keyboard-tests/+merge/194275
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> veebers: awesome!
<asac> ogra_: so i was pointing out this problem to stgraber before we did the release etc.
<asac> ogra_: he didn sound very worried, so i feel there must be a way
<sil2100> veebers: super big thanks, let's get this reviewed - I'll try running it myself as well I guess
<ogra_> asac, i think for the first time using system-image-cli is fine, we just need to fix it for the next time to be fully automatic
<asac> who knows
<veebers> sil2100: sounds good. Let me know how it goes and I can cover it in my morning
<ogra_> in case thats actually needed ...
<asac> i would prefer that we artificually bump our T build ID by 100
<asac> and then switch
<ogra_> but that will get messy over time
<asac> if thatrs what it takes
<asac> not sure why
<sil2100> veebers: ACK, I'll e-mail you if I have any results
<asac> we have lots of numbers available :)
<veebers> sil2100: did you want me to hang around while it's reviewed?
<asac> build 1 billion will be fun
<veebers> oh or you can email me :-)
<ogra_> i would assume we might have 100-200 builds per release ... at some point the number wont fit the UI anymore
<asac> aaanyway. lets wait for him and then decide
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> veebers: I think it's already pretty late at your place, right?
<veebers> sil2100: aye, it is
<veebers> sil2100: but if you need me in 10 minutes, that saves waiting a whole day
<sil2100> veebers: then I guess it's the right time to go and rest ;) I guess that even if we have any problems with this branch, it's not a big blocker as we're not running ubuntu-keyboard tests for images automatically anyway
<sil2100> veebers: for now
<sil2100> veebers: so at least we won't be completely stalled till tomorrow :)
<veebers> sil2100: oh, ok sounds good. off to bed then :-)
<sil2100> veebers: goodnight!
<Wellark_> didrocks, pitti: bandaid MR for #1248880 approved.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hi! if I do 'pkcon install-local <click>' is 'pkcon remove <pkgname> <pkgvers>' expected to work now?
<didrocks> Wellark_: excellent!
<didrocks> Wellark_: so, you can't reproduce the issue on your phone with that one?
<Wellark> didrocks: based on my quick testing the problem went away
<didrocks> excellent
<jdstrand> cjwatson: click list tells me it is installed, but both 'pkcon remove <pkgname> <pkgvers>' and 'pkcon remove <pkgname>' fail with:
<jdstrand> Command failed: This tool could not find the installed package: could not find com.example.am-i-confined
<didrocks> sil2100: once it's merged, mind handling network-indicator?
<Wellark> didrocks: but, as stated in the MR this is just a bandaid and the "proper" fix needs big refactoring
<didrocks> sil2100: see the bug report for the reproducer
<didrocks> Wellark: I'm fine with that knowing where we went from ;)
<Wellark> indeed.
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, for now I'm testing the OSK
<didrocks> Wellark: confirmed to works for me as well :)
<Wellark> didrocks: great! I just want to point out Lars did all the heavy lifting on this one, so he should get the praise :)
<didrocks> doing so on #ubuntu-desktop already ;)
<Wellark> didrocks: we have to many irc channels :)
<yarre> Does Touch email app support eas yet? (activesync)
<hkker> o/, i was wondering if ubuntu touch is at this point that if i was to purchase a galaxy nexus could i use ubuntu daily? like for calling, messaging and wiki?'
<hkker> or is is still unpredictable
<Amnesia> hm, is there anyone over here who's ever ran arm linux on a tablet?
<hkker> nvm found it on wiki, too bad it doesn't support mobile network yet :/, but one question remains -  how much does ubuntu effect the batery on galaxy nexus ? i mean like how many hours when idle and how many hours of call time it can cope with?'
<lapor> hello
<lapor> I'm back :)
<lapor> a question
<lapor> couple of days ago I was trying to change chennel for ubuntu touch to upgrade
<lapor> in the end I managed to upgrade it to 14.04(r10)
<lapor> but now it doesn't want to upgrade ower the wifi
<lapor> any idea how to upgrade it to the latest iso image
<lapor> to build 20131107
<ogra_> lapor, check what channel you are on with system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> lapor, looks like thats the trusty channel, which only gets blessed images ... since #10 we didnt release any
<lapor> ou, ok
<t1mp> did http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/14:20131107:20131031.1/4933/ finish testing, or are missing tests still being added as they get completed?
<lapor> then I'll have to wait :)
<ogra_> t1mp, the dashboard syncs based on a cron entry ... that tests run elsewhere ... so they might have run already, but are not presented
<lapor> channel is trusty
<lapor> and I'll have to wait
<ogra_> lapor, right, as i thought ... if you want bleeding edge you can switch to trusty-proposed, but that might have breakage up to points where you cant upgrade anymore in the worst cases
<lapor> fno problem
<lapor> I can wait
<t1mp> ogra_: ok, thanks
<lapor> I just thought that there are some problems with updating the device
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ shows the test results btw, anything with a fail rate around what #10 has there will be released into the trusty channel ...
<lapor> so mako 10 was around 96%
<lapor> we can expect that every image that is 96% or more will get to us?
<ogra_> well mako 10 had 13 failures ... if the failures in a later image are around the same amount and not in critical components the image is moved
<lapor> ogra thanks
<asac> rsalveti: !! :)
<lapor> I'll bookmark this page and will check it up daily
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey, the webbrowser-app failure on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/14:20131107:20131031.1/4933/ is the one your fixed?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yes, fixed in trunk with revision 401
<didrocks> oSoMoN: excellent!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: please don't merge anything there until we ship it (probably in few hours)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, got it
<davmor2> ogra_: the dailer/phone calls would be tied into phone-app correct?
<ogra_> davmor2, i think it is actually called dialer-app
<davmor2> ogra_: yes I was wondering if it's name changed when it all got split out
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> yup
<yarre> Does Touch email app support eas yet? (activesync)
<ogra_> yarre, there is no touch email app yet :) ... there is a gmail webapp though
<davmor2> seb128: on image 14 setting→date time is blank is this a wip or a bug?
<popey> davmor2: bug here too
<popey> s/bug/blank/
<davmor2> I'll add a bug then :)
<seb128> davmor2, ui-toolkit regression
<davmor2> seb128: right that'll be the same thing for the solitare games, game chooser then I guess
<seb128> davmor2, guess so
<davmor2> seb128: do you know if there is a bug for it, if not I can put one together
<seb128> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "API break: ItemSelector.expanded changed to read-only" [Critical,In progress]
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<Test__> hello
<Mirv> seb128: I just let t1mp know (if he didn't) that it's a "non-greenness" regression so a fix for that should go into ui-toolkit
<Mirv> seb128: oh well, technically it's not on dashboard if it's only settings, but a regression nevertheless
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, everybody agreed yesterday to restore compat
<Mirv> seb128: alright
<Mirv> the sdk team was apparently discussing if the MP should be split in smaller pieces, though
<Mirv> in general I guess that means ui-toolkit remains frozen for other than regression / AP fixes
<seb128> kenvandine, charles, Laney, tedg: want to do a settings meeting this week or should we just saw each other/didn't do much since and should we skip this one?
<Laney> skipping would be ok with me
<kenvandine> i'd say skip, we have a good idea of what needs doing right now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, charles, Laney, tedg, mardy: no settings meeting this week
<charles> seb128, k
<mhall119> rsalveti: happy birthday!
<tedg> K
<rsalveti> mhall119: thanks :D
<stgraber> asac: the client tracks the alias change, so moving the alias from devel => saucy to devel => trusty will trigger a full update automatically
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm around now
<ogra_> stgraber, so we would like to switch the devel alias over to trusty
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, all of them? (devel, devel-customized, devel-proposed, devel-proposed-customized)
<asac> stgraber: ok so you get one FULL update.. .sounds reasonable
<asac> guess is the best way to do it given that we want to be flexible moving aliases back and forth :)
<asac> stgraber: can we move an alias also backwards :)?
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, for consistency
<asac> stgraber: like moving stable to trusty ... and then in a month back to saucy just because we want to have fun?
<stgraber> asac: yep, we can, the client doesn't know whether an alias is higher than another, it'll just do a full update whenever that changes, so we can totally move them back from trusty to saucy
<asac> nice
<asac> i like that property ... even though its unlikely to happen
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, let me do that now, should just take a minute
<ogra_> asac, not talking about breaking all the instaleld apps by tearing out the toolkit under them indeed :)
<asac> ogra_: our platform should have proper toolkit versioning
<ogra_> stgraber, awesome !
<asac> ogra_: so yeah, it might break apps that require toolkit v2
<asac> but our platform should explicitely disable them (instead of having buggy apps )
<asac> e.g. grey them out
<ogra_> asac, it does, but if i install a click package for the 14.04 toolkit and you move my system image back to saucy my apps wont work
<asac> ogra_: its also important for me to switch channels while keeping my apps
<asac> ogra_: thats a separate problem. shouldnt't happen
<ogra_> but that will only work forward
<asac> we must be very strict about our API ... and we will be in in the future
<ogra_> backward will make your apps either not show up or not start or something
<ogra_> so we should never consider such a backwards move
<ogra_> even if it is theoretically possible
<ogra_> it will make users cry
<asac> we should :)
<asac> we definitely must even
<asac> we want to go backwards from time to time
<ogra_> but better not in ABI versioning
<stgraber> ogra_, asac: all done
<ogra_> i personally would be pretty surprised if half of my apps vanish with a system update
<asac> ogra_: that we also want to support
<ogra_> how ?
<asac> ogra_: we wont force you to downgrade... but our platform must support it so we can backout bogus image roll outs etc.
<asac> ogra_: its easy
<ogra_> if my app is written for toolkit 2 and the system rolls back to 1 my app wont be able to work
<asac> just requires our teams that maintain an API to apply highest standards to stability
<ogra_> so it will be hidden or uninstalled or whatever
<asac> right
<asac> it will be greyed out
<ogra_> that will still not give you ABI2 functions in ABI 1
<ogra_> right
<asac> explaining that your OS is not new enough
<asac> if thats the case we have done it cleanlyu
<ogra_> and since i updated i as a user wont understand why
<ogra_> thats something to do under lab conditions, but surely nothing to do out there in the wild to our users
<asac> ogra_: well. i would love to have a switch in my settings allowing me to select the channel i want... and also go from devel to stable etc.
<asac> our device should just behave correctly in that case
<ogra_> sure, for devs who know what it could cause thats fine
<asac> apps nicely greyed out with an explain that it needs a newer Ubuntu Phone OS
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> but the minority of our users will be devs at some point
<ogra_> (hopefully)
<asac> ogra_: so the fact that we surely dont want to move our mainstream users back forcefully doesnt mean that we should check that our platform etc. supports it perfectly
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> if you go back and forth yourself thats fine
<ogra_> but if the devel or stable channels change underneath endusers so that their apps dont work thats not
<asac> ogra_: right. but then there might be this super unlikely corner case where we move our stable users to Xurary
<asac> and during our staged roll out notice that the world explodes
<asac> so we move them back to Werty
<asac> but yes, normally going back is something you as a user do explicitely
<ogra_> that means our staged rollout doesnt work
<cjwatson> tmoenicke: Could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-keyboard/python-any/+merge/194310 ?  I've addressed the reason ps-jenkins failed
<cjwatson> (i.e. set a commit message)
<ogra_> wow, image 14 degraded quite a bit
<asac> ricmm: MIR on N7 looking solid?
<ogra_> tsk
<ogra_> can only have one ... fast or solid
<ogra_> :P
<boiko> pitti: hey, where did you find those magic numbers of phonesim?
<pitti> boiko: in /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml
<boiko> pitti: ah nice! thanks
<popey> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1248997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248997 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app icon missing, desktop file malformed" [Undecided,New]
<popey> trying to figure out where the .desktop file is getting mangled
<popey> sergiusens: looks like the click package you sent me has it pre-mangled before click installs it on the phone
<popey> sergiusens: i just unpacked com.ubuntu.music_1.1.237_armhf.click with ar -x, and see the mangled version
<sergiusens> popey, let me check that
<ogra_> slangasek, FYI, i added you as essential to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-early-boot-animation
<slangasek> ogra_: ack
<Guest87261> Ubuntu touch on Nokia 808 possible?
<sergiusens> popey, I found the error; wondering how it happened now
<sergiusens> popey, I wonder how that error ever happened, can't see it locally
<popey> odd
<popey> your click package is intact?
<cjwatson> ogra_: just as a point of information, we don't "reinstall or update" click packages after a system update; we do run hooks which occasionally takes a small amount of time, although I suspect not enough to be worth progress-barring
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, referring to the spec ? well, i just tried to make up an example
<cjwatson> right, I just wanted to avoid this leaking into things people ask me about for months to come :)
<ogra_> heh, ok, i'll drop that
<cwayne> asac: ping :)
<user82> has anyone talked to skype yet, about ubuntu touch?
<t1mp> did AP 1.4 land? I.e., can we commit stuff to UITK trunk again?
<a_muva_> I need to report a bug. where can I do that? When someone calls me with restricted number, phone does not ring. The call is being transfered to voice mail.
<t1mp> ogra_: image 14 degraded? for maguro the tests went from 90.7% to 91.1%
<t1mp> ogra_: for mako it went down 1% (
<t1mp> :(
<a_muva_> skype? I think someone should talk to Jitsi.
<a_muva_> Debian sid has Jitsi in it repos.
<cjwatson> a_muva_: it's only not in Ubuntu yet because it fails to build - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jitsi/2.3.4687.9786-1
<cjwatson> And "amd64 i386" isn't desperately promising for the phone
<cjwatson> that failure's probably just a busted link line, not too hard for somebody to fix if they care
<a_muva_> cjwatson: I can download theirs deb, and everything works on ubuntu or debian
<cjwatson> a_muva_: Sure, but in order for it to be in Ubuntu it has to be buildable in Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> Which, thankfully, probably isn't that hard to fix if you're motivated to do so.
<robru> t1mp, ping. any ETA on those ui-toolkit patches landing?
<kenvandine> mhall119, did you ever publish those content hub docs?
<robru> davmor2, hey. I reported one of your tracebacks upstream and they're asking you to downgrade a package and reproduce the failure. can you help with that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/1248310
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248310 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "libsoup has some issues recognizing its own objects" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mhall119> kenvandine: not yet, but I have the ability to update the API website now, so I can
<kenvandine> mhall119, cool
<davmor2> robru: I probably can but not today I'll add a task for tomorrow if that's okay
<robru> davmor2, no worries
<mhall119> kenvandine: doxygen? :(
<mhall119> ah, nvm, I see the separate qdocs for QML now
<ogra_> t1mp, we are measuring against the last released image ... which was #10
<mhall119> kenvandine: "ContentItem - FIXME add documentation" :/
<kenvandine> yeah... it isn't complete yet :)
<sergiusens> popey, can you look into getting someone to look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/193722
<popey> sergiusens: sure
<mhall119> kenvandine: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/ look good to you?
<kenvandine> mhall119, mostly, the introduction/overview is linked at the bottom
<kenvandine> what can we do to make that more prominent?
<mhall119> we can put pages above elements
<mhall119> but we'd have to do it for all sections, not just Ubuntu.Content
<mhall119> which might be okay
<kenvandine> i was just browsing around, that is consistent
<kenvandine> i'd say it should be on top
<mhall119> kenvandine: well that'll take a new release deployment, so it'll have to wait
<kenvandine> mhall119, sure, not urgent
<mhall119> kenvandine: is the content-hub what system settings uses to select a background image?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes
<kenvandine> and address book uses it to select  contact phot
<kenvandine> +o
<mhall119> kenvandine: does it support more than just pictures?
<kenvandine> so far documents, videos and pictures
<mhall119> but not music?
<kenvandine> oh, music not videos :)
<mhall119> ok
<kenvandine> but we don't have apps for those that implement the import/export handler
<mhall119> kenvandine: the music-app should be able to export music, how hard would that be to add?
<tmoenicke> cjwatson: its merged already, thx
<kenvandine> mhall119, not hard
<kenvandine> mhall119, but... the hub doesn't support export initated transfers yet
<nik90> kenvandine: would this content hub be extended to other content types? For instance a recipe app being a content store for recipes etc?
<nik90> kenvandine: or would we be sticking to standard file types such as document, music, videos, photos/
<nik90> mhall119: I noticed a bug
<nik90> mhall119: in the page http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/
<nik90> mhall119: if you click on the overview link in the sidebar, instead of going to the qml overview, it goes the web overview
<nik90> despite the overview link be presented under the QML header
<mhall119> nik90: yeah, because it's a separate site from the rest of developer.u.c we have to keep the side-nav in sync, and when it's out of sync (like it is now) it won't work as expected (like it does on that link) :(
<mhall119> I'll work up a fix
<nik90> ah
<nik90> no worries, just letting u know
<kenvandine> nik90, right now the plan is for a set of defined types
<kenvandine> nik90, but you could perhaps export it as a document
<kenvandine> plain text or something
<nik90> kenvandine: can any app become the content store? For instance right now the gallery app is the photos owner, can I have my app be the photos owner?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well... not the system default one
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> your app will own it's own photos
<kenvandine> and your app could implement an ImportExportHandler
<kenvandine> and register with the hub as a handler
<nik90> ah okay
<kenvandine> then apps could select photos from your app
<kenvandine> nik90, there are two paths to choose where to select content from
<nik90> so when the user searches for photos, it could potentially show my app and the gallery app as photo sources
<kenvandine> choose the default for type
<kenvandine> or select from a list of apps that implement it
<kenvandine> yes
<nik90> nice that makes sense
<kenvandine> and that works today
<kenvandine> you just need to implement the handler
<kenvandine> and use the click hook
<nik90> I am making a movies app, so hopefully I can register that as a source for videos
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> for 14.04 the hub will be much more complete, we implemented just enough to support the use cases for setting background image and contact photo
<kenvandine> i'm working on the opposite direction now, where you could say i want to send this content to another app
<kenvandine> like the browser could open an image downloaded from the web in gallery-app
<kenvandine> or a pdf in the document view
<kenvandine> +er
<kenvandine> mhall119, i guess i have motivation to fix those FIXMEs now :)
<kenvandine> nik90, i would love to have someone else take the QML bindings for a spin... I'd appreciate feedback :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: yeah, you'll need to let me know when there's new docs though, it doesn't update automagically
<kenvandine> mhall119, will do
<nik90> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> nik90, and example of an app that implements and ExportHandler (other apps can request content from it) https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter
<kenvandine> and an import handler https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer
<nik90> awesome
<timppa> terminal app seems to have major issues with keyboard not showing on r15
<mhall119> kenvandine: having those as examples in the API docs would be nice :)
<kenvandine> for the most part they are
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> but those include the bits for click packaging
<kenvandine> much of that code is copied from the docstrings
<kenvandine> seb128, mind reviewing a branch for me?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/qdoc_fixmes/+merge/194412
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, that's after work hours, I'm going to have to ask for beers at the next team meeting for that ... ;-)
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> i can do that
<kenvandine> or wait until tomorrow :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, that'll get rid of those FIXMEs
<seb128> kenvandine, what do you drop FIXME without adding the documentation?
<kenvandine> i did add it where it was needed
<kenvandine> those dropped ones are \internal
<seb128> kenvandine, how come you added an \internal for ContentItem::name() and not the other ones?
<kenvandine> because i'm not convinced that should be public
<kenvandine> it isn't used internally
<kenvandine> and not even in the c++ API
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, fair enough, approved then ;-)
<kenvandine> so it's existences is really ignored
<kenvandine> great, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> no going to miss those easy beers ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<jdstrand> hmm, is there a problem with 'adb devices' on grouper with trusty now?
<jdstrand> I boot it, it gets to the greeter and then 'adb devices' doesn't show anything
<jdstrand> adb devices works fine if I plug in my mako
<cwayne> ok ogra_ I got my n5 where's the ubuntu port :P
<mhall119> kenvandine: is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1 part of ubuntu-sdk?
<kenvandine> no
<mhall119> if not, it should be, same with Friends and OnlineAccounts
<kenvandine> agreed
<mhall119> Mirv: ^^ can you add those to the ubuntu-sdk package?
<mandel_> sergiusens, ping
<sergiusens> mandel_, pong
<mandel_> sergiusens, quick question, what is the command to ssh into a ubuntu touch device?
<sergiusens> mandel_, to start the server? or ssh in?
<sergiusens> mandel_, adb shell start ssh and ssh phablet@[IP] respectively
<mandel_> sergiusens, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, btw, I can't status approve your mr so you need to do it
<cwayne> sergiusens: ping
<nik90> kenvandine: I ran your hub_importer on mako. I can select the pictures in the gallery, however on clicking "pick" it returns to the hub_importer and then the screen goes blank and then it quits.
<nik90> kenvandine: another issue was that on running it on the desktop, I get errors
<nik90> I did install the required packages
<sergiusens> cwayne, pong
<kenvandine> nik90,  did you install both of them as click packages?
<cwayne> sergiusens: hey, did you want to setup a time today or tomorrow re: ufacts?  or were the docs sufficient?
<kenvandine> nik90, oh... right you only need the importer
<kenvandine> and that should select from gallery-app
 * kenvandine tests that again
<sergiusens> cwayne, I think we are good, I created a blueprint to discuss stuff that you can subscribe to
<sergiusens> cwayne, let me process a bit more and I might ping you back earlier though if you don't mind
<cwayne> sergiusens: sounds good to me
<cwayne> sergiusens: don't mind at all! happy to help :)
<kenvandine> nik90, interesting... doesn't even launch on my mako
<kenvandine> creating surface at (0, 58) with size (768, 1222) with title 'Window 1'creating surface at (0, 58) with size (768, 1222) w
<kenvandine> ith title 'Window 1'This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()
<kenvandine> QUbuntuWindow::setGeometry (this=0xbbeb8)Detectable autorepeat not supported.
<nik90> kenvandine: I launched it through qtcreator
<kenvandine> it needs to be installed as a click
<kenvandine> for the apparmor stuff
<nik90> kenvandine: when you launch it through qtcreator it is not confined, so it still works
<nik90> the app redirected me to the gallary and I picked images
<nik90> its just that when it returned back to the app, I saw the images I picked
<nik90> but a second later the app turned black for no reason
<kenvandine> ah.... yeah that is the app manager
<kenvandine> it switches back with upstart-app-launch
<kenvandine> not sure that would work for an app that is started from qtcreator
<nik90> ah
<nik90> is there a easy way to create a click package and test on phone?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> click build .
<kenvandine> from your checkout
<kenvandine> then push it to the phone
<kenvandine> sudo click install  --user=$USER com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-importer_0.1_all.click
<kenvandine> on the phone
<nik90> kenvandine: okay
<nik90> but I do think that this process of testing content-hub should be easier
<kenvandine> although that provides weird results for me
<nik90> otherwise it is a hassle to test code frequently
<cwayne> kenvandine: i think it's preferred to do pkcon install-local
<sergiusens> kenvandine, prefer pkcon install-local
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> cwayne, or that :)
<cwayne> instead of click install + click register
<kenvandine> pkcon install-local file.click?
<sergiusens> so it's a _2
<sergiusens> +2
<jdstrand> fyi, for posterity, I needed to poweroff the nexus 7 (hold power and volume down, then cycle through to Power Off). after that, I booted it and it showed up with 'adb devices'
<cwayne> kenvandine: yep
<sergiusens> as the phablet user
<kenvandine> coll...
<kenvandine> cool even
<nik90> too fast for me to process :P
<kenvandine> i wrote the first iteration of pkcon many years ago :)
<kenvandine> when i was a PackageKit developer :)
<cwayne> sergiusens: that seems like a useful thing to be in phablet-tools..
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah; there's a carla sella who i don't know how is called on irc that wrote a small script for testing/building
<sergiusens> cwayne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6353571/
<kenvandine> nik90, the hard part is the hub triggers application switching through the app manager
<kenvandine> so taking you back to the originating app
<kenvandine> it does that with the APP_ID
<cwayne> sergiusens: ah, thanks
<nik90> kenvandine: there is an option in the build menu to install click package on device. It automatically created the click and installed it on my phone :)
<kenvandine> oh, great :)
<nik90> now it works properly
<kenvandine> i hadn't noticed that :)
<cwayne> i never trusted it :) good to hear it actually works though
 * sergiusens doesn't use qtcreator
<nik90> cwayne: hehe..it was pretty quick
<nik90> now I wonder if I do it again, will it replace the existing click install
<kenvandine> i'll happily use pkcon, for nostalgia :)
<nik90> this way I could test it every few minutes
<kenvandine> nik90, i suspect it would
<cwayne> nik90: it will
<nik90> kenvandine: btw is the finalize import button necessary?
<nik90> it is greyed out when I returned to the hub importer
<cwayne> sergiusens: hey, do you have a link to that blueprint you mentioned?
<nik90> cwayne: awesome
<kenvandine> nik90, no, it was for testing purposes
<kenvandine> if you don't provide a ContentStore in the transfer request, it'll copy the data to a temporary app specific location
<kenvandine> finalize cleans up that cache
<kenvandine> if you don't do it, it'll get cleaned up later
<nik90> ah okay
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah, one sec
<kenvandine> it has to do that because your app doesn't have access to the data from the other app
<kenvandine> so if you specify your own ContentStore, the resulting items will persist in your store
<kenvandine> if you don't it goes to an app specific HubIncoming
<sergiusens> cwayne, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-touch-hardware-validation-framework
<kenvandine> which isn't persistent
<sergiusens> cwayne, not much in there yet
<cwayne> sergiusens: perfect, thanks
<kenvandine> nik90, what image build do you have?
<kenvandine> i can't get it to start with 15
<nik90> kenvandine: trusty r11
<firelmnt> i'd like to build u-touch but which manifest is the right for editing repo?
<nik90> kenvandine: I notice that http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content.ContentType/ doesnt list videos. Can you add that when you are free.
<kenvandine> i will
<kenvandine> i need to add a few
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> kenvandine: hey do you have a few minutes to explain hub-exporter? I understand some parts.
<szymon_w> hi! How to add delete confirmation to ListItem when onItemRemoved function is used in ubuntu SDK ? ( this confirmation is used in core apps like contacts-app messaging-app etc. )
<nik90> szymon_w: let me look it up..5 secs
<kenvandine> nik90, it gets installed as an app that can be a source for images
<kenvandine> like gallery-app is
<kenvandine> it defaults to just a single image though
<nik90> szymon_w: so in the list item, you add a property removable: true
<kenvandine> hard coded rather
<kenvandine> so it's an installed peer
<nik90> szymon_w: and then confirmRemoval: true
<kenvandine> you could them make the importer request it as a peer instead of the defaultPeerForType
<nik90> kenvandine: what does this line var result = resultComponent.createObject(root); do?
<nik90> szymon_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6378653/ is a code sample from the clock app
<szymon_w> nik90, works like harm :) thx!
<nik90> szymon_w: pretty sure you mean charm :)
<nik90> meant*
<szymon_w> nik90, I was missing confirmRemoval .
<nik90> szymon_w: yup
<szymon_w> nik90, forgive me spelling ;) we all know what I meant :D
<nik90> szymon_w: although it will show a gray trash icon against your green background for your ushopper app
<nik90> szymon_w: I have already reported a bug against the theming of the confirm removal icon
<nik90> hope that gets fixed
<nik90> grey*
<szymon_w> nik90, I noticed...
<kenvandine> nik90, ok, so that is how you create a ContentItem instance
<szymon_w> nik90, that's awesome!
<kenvandine> i don't really know why that isn't easier
<szymon_w> nik90, thanks for your help again ;)
<kenvandine> the constructor prevents you from just declaring one
<nik90> szymon_w: np
<nik90> kenvandine: ah okay
<kenvandine> not saying it is intuitive :)
<nik90> hehe
<kenvandine> i wonder if there is a good reason for that
<kenvandine> that is part of what gusch did
<kenvandine> the transfer can't be declared, and that makes sense to me
<kenvandine> since it is an object that is shared between 3 processes
<kenvandine> and the hub brokers it
<kenvandine> so you have to request it from the hub
<nik90> kenvandine: one more question
<i-want-ubuntu-on> Hey, has Ubuntu for tablets been released yet? News outlets are giving me conflicting information.
<nik90> kenvandine: so only when I press the export button will the image be available to other apps is it?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the exporting app has to say it's finished adding items to the transfer
<nik90> kenvandine: okay. I can technically make it to export items on every app launch?
<kenvandine> then the importing app gets the signal and can collect the items
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> just get the transfer object, add items to it and "charge" it
<kenvandine> generally there would be some picking UI, for selecting items and a button to call charge
<nik90> kenvandine: I wouldnt have to create the UI for selecting content to import when called by other app?
<kenvandine> charging the transfer then tells the hub it's ready to be collected, and marshals the data
<nik90> kenvandine: like the one shown by the gallery app?
<kenvandine> gallery-app provides that picking UI
<kenvandine> so it sees there is a transfer request
<kenvandine> and switches to picking mode
<nik90> oh
<kenvandine> so the exporting app provides the UI for picking
<kenvandine> we'll probably have some generalized components you could just use
<nik90> kenvandine: ah that's why you created the connection with the onExportRequested signal
<kenvandine> but usually your app will already have a presentation UI... just need to tweak it
<kenvandine> yeah
<nik90> when that signal is triggered by the other app I go to pick mode
<kenvandine> yup
<nik90> nice, this is easy. I will look to make a sample app around this for others
<kenvandine> great!
<kenvandine> glad you think it's easy :)
<nik90> :)
<kenvandine> some things don't really translate well to declarative
<kenvandine> like the transfer has to be requested from the hub
<kenvandine> i can't make that simpler
<kenvandine> but i might be able to make the ContentItem simpler
<nik90> yeah it is a bit strange to see the variable ContentHub or ContentTransfer appear out of nowhere
<nik90> but that's just getting used to it
<den4ik> who have built crespo image successfully?
<kenvandine> yeah, those both have to work that way
<kenvandine> but ContentPeer and ContentItem might be able to be simplified
<kenvandine> i'll think about that a bit
<nik90> okay
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-08
<Nothing_Much> Hello, is it possible to use libhybris on the Ubuntu desktop?
<slangasek> Nothing_Much: what would you use it for on an Ubuntu desktop?
<slangasek> libhybris is a wrapper around hardware-specific android libraries; you probably don't have any of those on your desktop
<Nothing_Much> slangasek: For an arm device that doesn't have drivers yet on it.
<Nothing_Much> *for Linux
<slangasek> so you are running Ubuntu desktop on an ARM device?
<Nothing_Much> Yes I am
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so /in theory/, you could use this to provide Ubuntu desktop through XMir on top of Mir, routing through libhybris
<slangasek> but I think you'll be the first to actually do this if you succeed :)
<Nothing_Much> Ah well, I was going to try Wayland, though now that you mention it, I could try both, at different times.
<Nothing_Much> Since this is Ubuntu though, how would I go about using XMir?
<slangasek> apt-get install unity-system-compositor, I believe
<Nothing_Much> that's it?
<Nothing_Much> oh uh oh
<Nothing_Much> I forgot to mention I'm using uh.. Xubuntu
<slangasek> XMir won't care ;)
<Nothing_Much> Oh really? Cool
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Installing
<Nothing_Much> I'd also like to see if Wayland would work, no offense.
<slangasek> none taken ;)
<slangasek> I believe you'll find the wayland story is a bit more do-it-yourself, though
<Nothing_Much> oh dear
<Nothing_Much> yeah that's a problem when you're dealing with a dumb consumer like myself
<Nothing_Much> Okay so I got a warning and Xmir won't launch
<Nothing_Much> [ 11314.194] (WW) "xmir" is not to be loaded by default. Skippin
<Nothing_Much> g
<slangasek> hmm, I'm not sure where that's configured
<slangasek> do you already have the libhybris stuff installed?
<Nothing_Much> Yes
<slangasek> ok
<Nothing_Much> Do I need libubuntu-application-api1?
<slangasek> not 100% sure, but I think you only need libhardware2
<Nothing_Much> I got that installed already
<Nothing_Much> lemme try restarting lightdm again
<Nothing_Much> still software rasterizer :(
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> you need to configure the X server somehow so that it knows to use xmir on your hardware
<Nothing_Much> would that require an xorg.conf? :(
<slangasek> probably :)
<Nothing_Much> hmm..
<Nothing_Much> well, so far no driver exists on Linux for an Exynos 5 atm, that should be where Libhybris takes its place
<Nothing_Much> What would I put for the "driver" section of the conf?
<slangasek> I don't think you need to specify a driver, only to specify that the mir module should be loaded
<Nothing_Much> Oh
<slangasek> but you may not even need to do that; it's possible all the configuration lives in lightdm
<Nothing_Much> How would I do that?
<Nothing_Much> Well I did sudo lightdm restart twice
<Nothing_Much> Maybe a full restart will do it
<Nothing_Much> brb
<Nothing_Much> still nothin'
<slangasek> Nothing_Much: yes, you need additional config somewhere, I just don't know where :)
<Nothing_Much> Oh darn
<slangasek> out of the box, Mir+Xmir will only run on known supported drivers
<slangasek> is lightdm displaying for you?
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, lightdm is here but not under xmir
<slangasek> so if you've restarted lightdm, it *should* be displaying on top of mir
<slangasek> because of /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-unity-system-compositor.conf
<Nothing_Much> well it's not, it says this: [    10.061] (WW) "xmir" is not to be loaded by default. Skipping.
<slangasek> that's XMir
<slangasek> that's not related to whether Mir is running
<slangasek> lightdm talks to Mir directly, it doesn't rely on XMir
<slangasek> do you have an X server running when at the lightdm greeter?
<Nothing_Much> You mean.. a gui?
<slangasek> I mean, is there an 'X' process running
<Nothing_Much> I'm not sure?
<slangasek> ps waxuf | grep X
<slangasek> if there is, Mir is failing to start
<Nothing_Much> Yeah there is
<Nothing_Much> X that is
<Nothing_Much> Not Mir
<slangasek> what happens if you run 'unity-system-compositor' from the commandline?  (best not to try this from an existing X session, you may want to stop lightdm first)
<Nothing_Much> hmm..
<Nothing_Much> I'll risk it
<slangasek> well, even if it doesn't crash your X server, it may not tell you anything useful :)
<Nothing_Much> ERROR: Throw location unknown (consider using BOOST_THROW_EXCEPTION)
<Nothing_Much> Dynamic exception type: boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<boost::system::system_error> >
<Nothing_Much> std::exception::what: assign: Bad file descriptor
<Nothing_Much> Just got that
<slangasek> you need to run it as root
<slangasek> and you really want to run it from console
<slangasek> well - console, or remotely
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<nothing_much> So I apparently flashed this for no reason.. Oh well, does anybody know an xorg.conf for XMir?
<nothing_much> Anybody know how to get libhybris to work on an Ubuntu desktop with xmir?
<cwayne> nothing_much: what are you trying to do?
<nothing_much> cwayne: I'm trying to run (X)Ubuntu desktop on an arm device.
<nothing_much> It's not a tablet btw
<nothing_much> Just a very tiny arm PC :)
<cwayne> something like a panda board?
<nothing_much> Yeah
<cwayne> ah
<nothing_much> Except it uses an Exynos 5
<cwayne> sorry, I don't know anything to help you, I was just curious :)
<nothing_much> Ah darn
<nothing_much> Anybody else? I'm using an Odroid-XU
<nothing_much> Trying to get libhybris to work
<cwayne> nothing_much:  more people are active in this channel in EU timezones
<nothing_much> oh really?
<nothing_much> well luckily I'm nocturnal
<nothing_much> in the US
<cwayne> ha, me too
<cwayne> to be honest nothing_much, i'm not sure anyone's really tried anything with libhybris re: desktop
<nothing_much> you sure about that?
<nothing_much> there should be a way to
<nothing_much> since it's basically utilizing the android driver.. things
<nothing_much> right?
<cwayne> i'm not saying it's not possible
<cwayne> i'm just saying to my knowledge nobody's tried yet
<cwayne> (people may very well have, just not to my knowledge)
<nothing_much> yeah
<Mirv> mhall119: ok, I can do a branch
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy X-Ray Day! :-D
<Nothing_Much> JamesTait: woo!
<oSoMoN> dpm, hey, regarding your question on robru’s askubuntu answer about the term size, it’s probably because the image is RO by default, try "touch /userdata/.writable_image" and then reboot
<dpm> oSoMoN, oh, but that will make my image writable and I'll have to reflash to get back to RO, right? That makes that answer not really useful
<dpm> actually, I should probably say it is useful, but only applies to RW images
<oSoMoN> dpm, yeah
<oSoMoN> dpm, I would answer on the askubuntu page directly, but apparently my reputation is too low and I’m not allowed to answer to inline questions
<lool> seb128: Hey, when I open system settings > date & time with a touch nexus 4 I've just updated to latest devel-proposed, I get an empty list of settings, and the title doesn't say "Date & time" but "System settings"; is this known?
<Laney> lool: It's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "API break: ItemSelector.expanded changed to read-only" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> lool, yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248646
<lool> Ok thanks
<seb128> lool, it has not been a good week for the uitk, ken also told me that their toolbar change is creating issues as well
<lool> ack
<t1mp> 19:18:00 < robru> t1mp, ping. any ETA on those ui-toolkit patches landing?
<t1mp> robru: which patches? We have a bunch of MRs that are ready to be merged, but waiting for AP1.4 to land before we approve stuff
<t1mp> seb128: there was no UITK release since 11 Oct until now, so a very large amount of changes that were made in the past month only came to the apps now
<seb128> t1mp, yeah, that's "suboptimal"
<t1mp> seb128: a bunch of good ones, but also the bugs that popped up :(
<t1mp> did AP1.4 land? i.e., can we land fixes in the UITK now?
<popey> sil2100: ^^
<sil2100> t1mp: AP 1.4 landed, but probably Mirv will know best regarding landings in UITK
<sil2100> Mirv: ?
<t1mp> sil2100: ok, thanks. I'll wait for Mirv's "go"
<Mirv> t1mp: yes, so as discussed I know of two regression fixes https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/selector-api-break-fix/+merge/194313 + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1248759 - those can go in as soon as possible
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248759 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Once the toolbar in the Add feeds page is hidden, I can't make it appear anymore" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> (the latter if applicable)
<Mirv> t1mp: then after we are sure there are no regressions anymore compared to the 20131016 ui-toolkit release, and nothing that is required for fixing app AP tests, and we have an image that has the new ui-toolkit release, the trunk can be "really" opened
<t1mp> Mirv: happroving https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/selector-api-break-fix/+merge/194313
<Mirv> happroval accepted
<seb128> MacSlow, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/update-sync/+merge/194364 ?
<ogra_> seb128, do we have any migration process for user settings on upgrades in place yet ? (i.e. if at some point LC_ALL gets set, will the user setting get updated so he gets the fix)
<ogra_> if not, we should definitely work out something ...
<seb128> ogra_, what do you mean with LC_?
<ogra_> seb128, thats just an example
<ogra_> i know that you set the locales in ~/,pam-environment
<ogra_> we will need a way to update the user settings if there are system fixes coming in
<ogra_> so users that upgrade get the fix too in their setups
<seb128> ogra_, man session-migration
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> (no man on the phone :P )
<seb128> ogra_, http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Announcing-session-migration-now-in-ubuntu
<ogra_> yeah, i remember it
<seb128> ogra_, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/session-migration.1.html
<ogra_> i wasnt aware we use it on the phone
<seb128> ogra_, we don't yet afaik, but no reason we couldn't if we had a need for it
<ogra_> right, we should
<seb128> ogra_, there is no config migration to do yet afaik though
<ogra_> there will surely be :)
<seb128> ogra_, I'm not convinced, but let's see
<ogra_> i just want to make sure that we dont forget about it before the first stable to stable update happens ...
<ogra_> seb128, well, how will i get 24h clock settings if you dotn migrate my ~/.pam-environment once that bug gets fixed ?
<ogra_> (for example)
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> ogra_, to be fair I don't care, we have enough issues, it's a v1, you can go to settings and pick a locale to fix your clock
<ogra_> how would i know about this ?
<ogra_> it wont be the last settign we have to migrate and it will likely also affect v2 or v3 once we have changes in settings
<ogra_> which gets particulary intresting with asac approach that you shoould be able to switch channels back and forth being up or downgraded at your aill
<ogra_> *will
<ogra_> (since there will be settings that arent backwards compatible or wheer the format of the file in the homedir changed etc)
<MacSlow> seb128, on it
<asac> maybe we should make settings - similar to APIs - something that we dont treat as an internal thing that we can just change and refactor as we feel, but rather something that should be managed, discussed and once agreed, frozen forever with an SETTINGS scheme version etc. :)
 * asac doubts its doable for the past, but maybe something to think about future way we handle setting schemes
<ogra_> asac, well, we have the boot hooks to handle such stuff, and i suppose running the session -migration automatically against the current version of whatever setting you have for each up-downgrade should work
<yarre> I want a good mail/calendar/contacts application with support for getting it from a server (as in not local) for ubuntu.. why arent there any?
<ogra_> yarre, because you didnt write one yet !
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: i think its not so much about migrating away... its keeping backward compatibility...
<asac> consider we use a setting called background which might be just a string now
<asac> in future we decide we need to make a structured setting out of that (e.g. a tupel)
<ogra_> asac, well, its keeping compatibility ... in either direction
<asac> so shouldnt we continue to keep the other setting working?
<ogra_> at least if you want to allow the either-direction-channel-switch approach
<asac> right compatibilty ... i think settings should be come a part of our API that we version and not change without keeping in mind that those that use the old setting scheme still need to be able to continue to do so
<asac> anyway. i haven't thought about this problem enough to have any sane input :)
<ogra_> right, me neither, thats why i asked seb128 :)
<asac> seb128: what are we using to store the settings? dconf?
<ogra_> dconf or dot files ... depending on the app
<ogra_> s/app/setting/
<asac> seb128: are apps supposed to access settings at all?
<asac> or are they confined to just have access to its own settings?
<ogra_> only through the API
<asac> ogra_: what kind of API? a generic key value  look up? or rather strictly typed etc. functions?
<ogra_> well, except language and locale settings for example ... they just are session wide set
<asac> e.g. get ("background") or getBackground()
<asac> ?
<ogra_> something like that, yeah
<asac> where is the settings API?
<ogra_> iirc you can currentlly reqest info about stuff like aut-rotation defaults and such
<asac> i guess that should naturally get embraced by platform API
<seb128> asac, ogra_: apps setting is a topic we didn't tackle yet
<ogra_> somewhere in the QMl stuff ... Ubuntu.Components or so
<ogra_> but i would think app settings are a matter of the app devs
<seb128> asac, ogra_: system settings are a mix of gsettings and file, e.g /etc/timezone, we basically use whatever was in place
<ogra_> not our problem
<seb128> ogra_, asac: app settings are likely going to be qsettings with a qpa using e.g u1db
<asac> seb128: right. thats the backend, but how do apps/unity etc. interact with that? do we have an API?
<ogra_> what i care about are the system defaults that live in ~/
<asac> or do they go directly to /etc/timzeone etc. as needed?
<davmor2> ogra_: this has happened a couple of times to me now on maguro it looks like it is suspended ie black screen, you press the power button to wake it and nothing you have to pull the battery to get it to power up again
<ogra_> davmor2, that only happens to be if it drained the battery completely
<seb128> asac, we have a mix, gsettings-qt is the API to access gsettings, for /etc files we either use custom backends to talk to dbus services (e.g timedated) or direct file editing from cpp
 * ogra_ has seen that as well ... but i usually need to charge it then before i can actually boot
<davmor2> ogra_: no this is on 40% when it happened this morning
<davmor2> so last night must of been on 80-ish%
<ogra_> davmor2, well, file a bug, attach syslog and stuff :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I was hoping it would happen again so I could see if I could adb into it in the broken state
<ogra_> ah, well, then do that
<ogra_> mguro is slowly moving to lower prio though ...
<asac> seb128: gsettings-qt is basically a key look up? or is that something more meaningful?
<asac> e.g. get("background) rather than getBackgroundInfo
<asac> seb128: smells like we should hide all of that behind the platform API and make a decent API there for all our system settings
<asac> i will connect you to ricmm
<seb128> asac, it's a key lookup yes, e.g
<seb128>     GSettings {
<seb128>         id: desk
<seb128>         schema.id: "org.gnome.desktop.sound"
<seb128>     }
<seb128> print(desk.eventSounds)
<asac> right. think right thing is to really hide all that stuff behind a decent API that we can manage, discuss and support forever :) ... let's see if we can experiment with that as part of platform API v2 and discuss/see where we would hit walls etc.
<asac> but just an idea to put up there for now :)
<seb128> asac, wfm; though the number of components accessing system settings is limited (it's basically the settings app)
<seb128> asac, so I'm not sure it makes sense to have an API for it
<ogra_> well, you will still need to migrate whatever lives in the homedir
<seb128> migrate from what to what?
<asac> seb128: aren't all components != app a potential client for those settings? e.g. unity, mir, etc.?
<ogra_> seb128, from image 100 saucy to image trusty 10 and backwards
<seb128> asac, for some yes, but those are shared are mostly stored in gsettings or accountsservice
<ogra_> seb128, asac wants to be able to move the release back and forth underneath the stable and devel aliases ...
<seb128> ogra_, well, what do you want to migrate when switching between those images?
<ogra_> ad as well allow users to do that randomly as they like
<yarre> ogra_, Im not old enough.. somebody should have done it already >_<
<asac> note: going back is not a big priority for now :) ... but its an interesting test for many things :)
<ogra_> seb128, well, if image 1 has keys x, y and z ... and image 10 renames then to xa, xb and xc ... once you roll back you need to migrate them back to the old names
<seb128> ogra_, having compat in our storage backends is not going to be easy, image an app using a sqlite db and changing the table structure in a new version
<seb128> ogra_, that's a difficult topic, good luck tackling it
<ogra_> seb128, i dont care about apps
<asac> its not about apps so myuch. yeah. those would just get disabled
<ogra_> thats (as i said above) a matter of the app devs to keep compatibility
<asac> also an app has to decide if they support downgrading etc.
<seb128> asac, so you would e.g loose your addressbook contacts?
<ogra_> its the system settings ... imagine we rename "background" to "wallpaper"
<seb128> or webbrowser bookmarks?
<ogra_> this name needs to be tied to an image version then
<ogra_> and the upgrade mechanism needs to know about it
<ogra_> and change it accordingly
<seb128> ogra_, system settings is such a ridiculous small part of that issue
<ogra_> app devs need to define their own settings api
<seb128> ogra_, where it gets tricky is not system settings, it's e-d-s and contacts, or webbrowser and bookmarks
<ogra_> right, system apps fall under system settings for me
<seb128> they don't for me
<seb128> they are thing I've no clue about and I'm not interested in resolving
<ogra_> well, we need to resolve it for the whole of the system
<seb128> supporting format changes in both direction is not an easy problem
<ogra_> but not for any apps that dont come preinstalled
<seb128> ogra_, is any OS out there doing that?
<ogra_> seb128, i dont know any OS that supports going back and forth at your will
<seb128> yeah, because it's not an easy problem
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i think it would be worth a vUDS discussion
<seb128> well, not my call, but it seems a lot of efforts ... not sure that's our first issue to tackle
<ogra_> it is something that will influence our future ... and it will be hard to fix once we have to much stuff established, better do it right from the start so we dont have to hack around issues later
<seb128> the issue is that we don't start from scratch
<seb128> we have lot of components coming from out there
<ogra_> i.e. via defining an API version for settings or somw such ... as asac suggested (not sure thats a good idea, but i have no better one)
<asac> <unreasonablerantmode>we should never have used eds :)<unreasoonablerantmode>
<seb128> which don't support that and don't plan ot
<seb128> asac, sure, we can forget about opensource and just start an OS from 0, not reusing anything existing ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, it doesnt have to live in the components ... rather in an upper layer
<asac> seb128: I didnt say that :)
<ogra_> in the abstraction above the actual apps
<seb128> asac, well, that's sort of what we are doing though, we want to change/rewrite almost everything than exists
<asac> right
<asac> i think there is a pattern
<seb128> ogra_, create the abstraction and then apps eventually will see the benefit and start using it? :p
<ogra_> seb128, right, but we need to define the abstraction layer ... it doesnt exist yet ;)
<seb128> ogra_, ok, wfm, let me know when it exists so I can look at using it ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, i dont see that as a "your team alone" issue, it spans across all teams ...
<seb128> I don't even see how you could abstract things so different in a same API
<asac> right. lets ignore this topic for now :)
<ogra_> if you add a system setting with your app, you add the setting and possible values to a db ...
<ogra_> if the setting naming changes the db needs to reflect this
<seb128> is /etc/timezone a db?
<asac> i will have our smart archtects think about this a bit and see what they come up with :)
<ogra_> and the session migration uses the db to migrate to the matching setting of a specific version
<seb128> ogra_, the issue is that not every transformation is reversible
<ogra_> most will be though
<seb128> ogra_, you might have stuff doing sql db updates on upgrade that you are not able to reverse later if you want to downgrade
<seb128> e.g e-d-s for contacts storage
<ogra_> there might be settings in v2 that weren in v1 ... these wouldnt be touched on going backwards
<seb128> so you would loose your addressbook on downgrade
<ogra_> then you need to keep a backup of the old db and move the data
<ogra_> and the API needs to know this (as well as the migration tool)
<asac> addressbook synched to the cloud might be an answer
<asac> :)
<asac> same for bookmarks
<ogra_> or that ... but that forces you to be online
<seb128> ogra_, if you do that you loose any edition done while running the new version
<ogra_> why ?
<seb128> because the new version is not going to edit the old db you move
<ogra_> i read the data from the new db and push it into the old structure
<seb128> lol
<seb128> good luck doing that
<ogra_> the tool needs to know both structures
<seb128> I think you underestimate how much work is in there
<ogra_> and know that they are incompatible and how to solve this
<seb128> no app dev is going to want to support retro compat for their past formats
<ogra_> i dont think i do ...
<ogra_> i know it is a big thing
<seb128> is that a so compelling feature that it's worth the investment?
<ogra_> app devs (for click package apps from the store) wont have to do that
<ogra_> their settings are bound to the app, not to the system
<ogra_> when they get settings from the system that already happens through the ubuntu API
<ogra_> seb128, well, not that compelling for going backwards (i dont like that idea anyway) but it is surely very important that we update the user settings when going forward
<ogra_> s/user settings/user-dir stored system settings/
<seb128> ogra_, we spent some time thinking about upgrades issues in the past and came with some solution, but it's not an easy topic ... I don't even want to think about handling downgrades and both way transitions
<seb128> ogra_, right, upgrade is not something new
<seb128> ogra_, and we already support those
<ogra_> seb128, right, asac brought up that going back thing yesterday ...
<seb128> downgrade is another topic
<ogra_> which made me think about tieing settings to the image version somehow
<seb128> that doesn't help you much...
<ogra_> the above db and tool would ... but it would require a lot of developer discipline to keep it up to date
<seb128> you need to know how to transform a configuration described in a new format to one that the old app can read
<seb128> and that's just simply not always possible
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> sometime the changes made create a situation were you don't have enough infos to create something the old app version would understand
<ogra_> ti is always possible to migrate data ... as long as you know both formats
<seb128> if the new format is rich enough
<seb128> let's say you dropped a field
<seb128> and are adding new entries
<seb128> what would happen with the old app that use that field?
<seb128> would you just "invent" values to populate the config on downgrade
<ogra_> liek i said, you might have to create a new db in the old format and feed the content of the new db into it ... dropping all data for unknown keys
<seb128> how buggy is that going to look in the app?
<seb128> well, what if it's the other way around
<seb128> if the old config has more infos
<seb128> like timestamps of when the records are created
<seb128> and the new one doesn't
<ogra_> you have the new db around already
<seb128> and you don't have the info to retro fill it
<ogra_> and upgrade the content that changed in the old one since you migrated
<seb128> well, the new db might not have the infos you need
<seb128> cf my timestamp example
<ogra_> the new db already has it
<ogra_> when i went forward it got all the imafo
<seb128> not for new record you added since the update
<seb128> since the new version stopped collecting those info, because it got simplified
<ogra_> if i go back and make changes in the old db and then go forward again the changes just need to be fed into the new db again
<ogra_> if it got simplified that simplification will happen again going forward
<seb128> yeah, the issue is going back to the old one when you did change on the new one
<ogra_> as you said, forward we already have a migration
<seb128> you might be missing info to retrofit in the old config
<seb128> because you just stopped to need those in the new world
<seb128> so you simply don't have them
<seb128> and you have no way to guess them
<seb128> (like a timestamp of an event that happened and didn't register)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: is https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/hide-toolbar/+merge/194094 still worked on / going in, or is it abandoned in favor of UI Toolkit side https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ahum, I see gallery-app AP:s themselves are passing already without it..
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it’s on hold until we have a resolution on the UITK side indeed
<yarre> ogra_, KDE Kontact does all of the things i asked ;)
<ogra_> yarre, so you just need to port it to QML then :)
<yarre> ogra_, nope no porting... just run and be happy ;)
<ogra_> wont work
<yarre> i just need it on my regular desktop
<ogra_> oh, i thought you complained about mail on the phone
<yarre> no just linux in general :)
<ogra_> well, this is the ubuntu-touch channel, nobody expects general linux mail questions here :)
<ogra_> (#ubuntu is the channel for general ubuntu questions ;) )
<Mirv> oSoMoN: alright, thanks
<Mirv> seb128: do you want to test the fixed ui-toolkit version, settings was affected?
<seb128> Mirv, I sure can, and yes, setting was affected, some of the panels wouldn't load, easy to test ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: yeah I noticed, too. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6382000/
<Mirv> and error alredy :)
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> daily-build PPA, that is
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks for review the notify-osd changes, how is that looking? ;-)
<seb128> MacSlow, oh, you just commented while I was writing that it seems
<MacSlow> seb128, just commenting on the bug itself with my solution/alternative (while waiting for design-input) so it still can move forward regardless the outcome.
<Mirv> seb128: I went through all of the settings panels, seem to work fine
<karni> What's the sdk team channel? (besides ubuntu-sdk which has like 2 folks in it ;) )
<seb128> Mirv, great, thanks, I'm about to test as well if you still need my ack
<karni> nvm got it
<Mirv> seb128: if you happen to test I'm happy to get an ack. I'm running various AP:s still.
<MacSlow> seb128, just posted my alternate solutions as a further comment
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<seb128> Mirv, it's way better but there is still a bug there
<seb128> Mirv, the ringtone/messaging sound subscreens are empty with that version, they work if you downgrade to the saucy toolkit version
<Mirv> t1mp: ^
<Mirv> dandrader: ^
<Mirv> seb128: ok, thanks for testing. I haven't found any regressions so far, so I'll probably be releasing it (or kenvandine / robru will if I won't) as is, but a new bug would be needed for the remaining problem
<seb128> Mirv, do you have ringtones listed in the corresponding panel?
<seb128> Mirv, that's not a regression compared to the buggy trusty version but it's still once compared to a week ago
<Mirv> seb128: I'll check once my current AP is finished
<Mirv> seb128: I'm now comparing just regressions to #15 image
<seb128> Mirv, ok, seems an improvement over that one indeed
<mterry> tedg, you mentioned in Oakland wanting to be able to use the greeter DBus API in unity8 sooner rather than later.   But you'd only be using it in phone_greeter mode, right?  Which we don't ask for yet
<tedg> mterry, Well, that depends what the greeter is on the desktop.
<tedg> mterry, And in the phone greeter case I'd prefer to just ask "what's the current user?" and then never get a change.
<mterry> tedg, you mean unity8-greeter or unity-greeter?
<tedg> mterry, So if it changes form "phablet" to "phone" we don't have to care.
<mterry> tedg, sure, but in phone greeter case, you won't use that indicator code until I split the greeter right?
<ogra_> why would the greeter differe pn phone/tablet or desktop ?
<ogra_> *differ on
<tedg> ogra_, Multi user by default.
<ogra_> tedg, right, but why would the greeter differ ? :)
<tedg> mterry, I'm confused.  We'd still have the same code path.  We'd just be asking you for which user to ask account service for.
<tedg> mterry, We wouldn't be using the switching, but we still need to know the user name.
<ogra_> tedg, i dont think we should have different greeters, but instead one that can detect if there is more than one user and show the right stuff
<mterry> ogra_, it's not the greeter, it's the indicators
<mterry> ogra_, the greeter does detect that
<tedg> ogra_, That's the plan, but we're not there yet.  And I think mterry is trying to prioritize.
<ogra_> tedg, if i have a fully converged phone one day i might wat to have multiple users on this
<mterry> ogra_, we support that!  :)
<mterry> ogra_, oh you mean on the indicator sid
<ogra_> you guys discussed having different greeters above
<ogra_> based on multi/single user
<tedg> No, it's the unity7 legacy greeter vs. the unity8 new greeter.
<mterry> tedg, I'm just saying, in Oakland, you said you'd like me to port the desktop DBus API to unity8 so the indicators could at least start using that before I split the greeter out.
<ogra_> tedg, aaaah !
<mterry> tedg, but "phone" mode (c.f. phone_greeter) shouldn't be using the DBus API, right?
<tedg> mterry, I guess all I really want is that you implement enough of the API that you can return "phablet" as the current user.
<mterry> tedg, and all we ever ask is for "phone" mode right now
<tedg> mterry, The indicators display different UIs, but they dont' have different modes.
<tedg> (plus or minus, but mostly)
<mterry> tedg, so the indicator will always look for a greeter and ask for the current user, even in a user session, where it will just fail to find the DBus name?
<tedg> mterry, So, yes, it'll have a "lightdm" mode.  But not a form factor mode.
<szymon_w> hi! What was a command to perform test on .click package before I submit it to USC ?
<Mirv> seb128: no the ringtones/messaging submenus do not show the list
<mterry> tedg, OK.  But "lightdm" mode isn't being used in phone yet, until I split, right?  I'm just not seeing why landing DBus stuff now in unity8 (ahead of split) would be useful to you
<Mirv> otherwise fine
<seb128> Mirv, save here
<seb128> same
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, on bug #1249326, is that something you have started or something others could look at?
<ubot5> bug 1249326 in Oxide "<video> element doesn't work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249326
<tedg> mterry, Ah, yes.  No, until it is split no.  But it should be pretty trivial, no?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've not started looking at that yet. it should just be a case of adding another build step
<mterry> tedg, the DBus API?  Sure.  I started a branch with support, but realized halfway through that you wouldn't even be using the code yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<davmor2> szymon_w: you are better asking that on #ubuntu-app-devel
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you see my ping earlier? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, well, if it seems enablement-y, I was thinking rsalveti might be able to provide some insight (fyi only)
<seb128> Mirv, I've a testcase, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382461/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's not the sort of thing i'd normally do an out-of-band update for, particularly as it's not a new bug, and IIUC it's not likely to be something that affects most people
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, that seems fair enough to me, I'm just going to unsubscribe sponsors then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that going to be in 26?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i also disagree with the assertion that there's no regression potential - this code has no tests, and has been quite fragile in the past
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that got commited but I'm not sure how to see what serie
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure which branch it's in yet
<szymon_w> davmor2, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, no worry, I'm just going to unscribe sponsors with a comment saying it's coming with one of the next security updates when $whatever_version_inlcuding_the_fix lands
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Mirv> seb128: please file a bug for sdk team and ping bzoltan / t1mp with it
<mterry> Cimi, did you get anywhere with your wizard-cmake branch?
<davmor2> ogra_: we having any new images today dude?
<ogra_> davmor2, leater, yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: nice thanks
<Cimi> mterry, it works
<Cimi> mterry, working on wifi
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, rsalveti: fyi, I created bug #1249387 and assigned it to rsalveti based on the meeting this week. it is a bit sparse, feel free to adjust
<mterry> Cimi, seb128 mentioned to me in Oakland that he'd be interested in us landing an incomplete version in system-settings trunk soonish, then we can propose branches to fix it up
<ubot5> bug 1249387 in Oxide "hook Oxide into Ubuntu platform API" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249387
<mterry> Cimi, are you working out of the wizard-cmake or welcome-wizard branch?
<chrisccoulson> and we haz mailing list now:
<chrisccoulson> https://lists.launchpad.net/oxide/
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<jdstrand> \o/
<Cimi> mterry, wizard-cmake
<popey> chrisccoulson: how do you join?
<chrisccoulson> popey, https://launchpad.net/~oxide
<popey> not https://lists.launchpad.net/oxide-developers/ ?
<popey> confusing ☻
<ogra_> isnt oxide just another word for rust ?
 * ogra_ wonders if the name choice was so clever :P
<mterry> Cimi, OK, is it in a relatively clean state?  Could we propose for merging?
<chrisccoulson> popey, yeah, this is an unfortunate side effect of launchpad requiring you to be a team member. oxide-developers have full commit access
<Cimi> mterry, if we don't add the wifi, yes
<chrisccoulson> popey, so that team has to be restricted
<mterry> Cimi, but wifi isn't enabled now, right?
<Cimi> mterry, don't remember, was playing with it
<davmor2> ogra_: only if iron is in front of it
<Cimi> nope that I remember
<mterry> Cimi, alright.  I'll look at taking the current branch and propose it.  And maybe drop the extra po file?  I still feel like we don't need a second one
 * mterry looks into it
<Cimi> mterry, yeah
<cwayne> popey: had a chance to try out that app by any chance?
<popey> cwayne: no because i dont want to make my phone r/w
<popey> can i do it any other way?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, can you confirm that we can resume autolanding for apps that are back to green in the dashboard?
<cwayne> popey: not yet :/
<cwayne> popey: we need either the account plugin to land in the image, or the ability to install it as a click
<Cimi> seb128, I'm trying to run dpkg-buildpackage on the phone for system-settings, and I get cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/share/upstart': No such file or directory
<seb128> Cimi, what branch do you try to build?
<Cimi> seb128, my wizard-cmake
<seb128> Cimi, grep for upstart in it?
<seb128> do you have a .install listing that?
<Cimi> seb128, debian/ubuntu-system-settings.install:usr/share/upstart
<seb128> that's why
<seb128> drop that
<Cimi> ok
<sergiusens> fginther, can you run this agains your maguro? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382941/
<fginther> sergiusens, yes
<sergiusens> fginther, let's start a hangout in about 2 hours to debug, further, sound good?
<fginther> sergiusens, sure, I may be babysitting and have to move it a little later
<sergiusens> fginther, later is better actually ;-)
<fginther> sergiusens, I'll ping you when I'm available
<sergiusens> sounds good
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ping :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> oSoMoN: regarding the gallery-app failures, we're waiting for a fix from the UITK side, right? Did you hear anything about the status of that?
<sil2100> Hope it won't be changing the API and require many AP test modification?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, nope, not heard back from it, but I think the proposal was not modifying the API at all
<sil2100> t1mp: are you the one working on the toolbar ?
<t1mp> sil2100: yes, mostly me
<oSoMoN> sil2100, basically, the implementation of click_button() would ensure that the toolbar is up before actually clicking the button
<sil2100> THat would be awesome
<sil2100> t1mp: how far is it from being complete?
<sil2100> t1mp: the autopilot management of the toolbar ^
<oSoMoN> sil2100, while you’re around, can you confirm that we can resume autolanding for apps that are back to green in the dashboard?
<t1mp> sil2100: can you be more specific?
<t1mp> sil2100: there are autopilot emulators
<t1mp> sil2100: if you are referring to this bug specifically: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122
<t1mp> sil2100: I meant this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248487
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248487 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need a way to ensure the toolbar is visible when clicking a button using the emulator" [Critical,In progress]
<t1mp> sil2100: for that bug, this MR is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122
<t1mp> sil2100: waiting for jenkins/CI to approve, and then we can merge it.
<t1mp> sil2100: jenkins just rejected it :(
<t1mp> sil2100: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3261/console
<t1mp> to me it seems there is some write error AFTER the tests are executed. Or am I overlooking something?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ping, re-resuming autolanding
<cwayne> mhall119: is there an api to integrate with the messaging indicator?
<cwayne> qml bindings, that is
<cwayne> tedg: hey, i noticed when you click a link in google that's a tel:// link, it doesn't open the dialer
<cwayne> is that because it's not tel:/// ?
<tedg> cwayne, perhaps
<tedg> cwayne, Not sure which links the webbrowser forwards on.
<cwayne> tedg: so this is likely a webbrowser-app bug?
<tedg> cwayne, Uhm, I'd start there.  They'll pass it on if it's not :-)
<cwayne> tedg: sounds good to me :)
<mandel_> barry, ping
<sergiusens> fginther, are you still looping?
<fginther> sergiusens, yes
<mandel_> kenvandine, ping
<fginther> sergiusens, 26 iterations
<sergiusens> fginther, the you change the sleep to 60 (or did I forget); and is this the same system?
<fginther> sergiusens, it just failed on iteration 31
<fginther> this is the same system
<sergiusens> fginther, great, so what's the output of
<sergiusens> fginther, adb devices
<sergiusens> fginther, can you adb shell after?
<fginther> sergiusens, it shows up on adb, I can shell in
<sergiusens> fginther, ah, it's the dumb failure of mtp reconfiguring the bus and disconnecting adb midway then
<fginther> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383448/
<fginther> sergiusens, did you want a 60 second sleep, the script is only using 5
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, just because you have a 60 in there
<fginther> sergiusens, restarted
<kenvandine> mandel_, pong
<mandel_> kenvandine, I was wondering if you could point me to a qmake.pro that install header for development, I've starting to improve u-d-m to have a client lib
<mandel_> kenvandine, and I need to create a -dev package
<barry> mandel_: pong
<mandel_> barry, wanted to let you know that gatox will be taken care of showing the descriptions for the system updates, he is doing big changes in system settings
<mandel_> barry, so he will take care of it in the right way
<barry> mandel_: awesome, thanks.  will you be assigning #1215586 to gatox?
<sergiusens> fginther, this problem started with flipped images or mtp; do you recall?
<mandel_> barry, good point, yes I will
<barry> mandel_: thanks.  i'm tracking that bug (on system-settings) to know when to commit my branch
<fginther> sergiusens, I don't have good records, we've only been doing this reflashing since August
<fginther> sergiusens, when did MTP start?
<mandel_> barry, lp seems not to let me, can you set it for diegosarmentero
<mandel_> barry, that is gatox username in lp
<gatox> mandel_, barry yes, diegosarmentero
<barry> gatox, mandel_ huh.   when i search for that in assignee, it comes up empty
<sergiusens> fginther, ok, so it's flipped
<mandel_> barry, awesome, so it was not me being stupid..
<sergiusens> fginther, flipped happened in July
<mandel_> gatox, can you try and assign it to you?
<mandel_> gatox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1215586
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1215586 in Ubuntu system image "The u/i cannot handle the array-of-dictionaries update descriptions" [High,In progress]
<gatox> done
<sergiusens> fginther, the problem with flipped is that the usb connection is reset 3 times (2 without mtp)
<barry> mandel_, gatox i was able to *unassign* those bugs, but nope, i couldn't find gatox
<kenvandine> mandel_, look at lp:libaccounts-qt
<mandel_> kenvandine, awesome, thx
<kenvandine> np
<barry> mandel_, gatox ok, so lp will let me assign the ubuntu-system-settings (ubutu) bug task, but not the project bug task.  i guess you have to be a member of the team owning that project to do that
<kenvandine> mandel_, let me know if you have questions
<mandel_> kenvandine, will do
<mandel_> barry, oh well... so we have gatox name there, right? at least we have one to track
<mandel_> barry, I'll ping didrocks on monday at CET time then
<barry> mandel_, gatox yes.  just be sure to change the status on the right bug task when you commit the fix ;)
<barry> sounds good
<gatox> barry, ack
<barry> oh hahahaha.  gatox now you're assigned to both.  thank you lp for clearing things up <wink>
<mterry> Cimi, OK, I filed lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard against trunk.  I made some small cleanups, including unifying the pot file
<mterry> Cimi, you may want to merge back into your working branch
<mterry> Cimi, and let's see how seb128 and Laney like it
<fginther> sergiusens, another failure in the loop, but I can still see it and shell in
<fginther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383545/
<sergiusens> fginther, back to adb; when it failed; did you ever try restarting adbd on the device?
<fginther> sergiusens, I did not try that. How is that done?
<sergiusens> fginther, that error is  after sleep 60?
<fginther> sergiusens, yes
<sergiusens> fginther, I know that wait for device is a crappy thing to rely on; eevn the scripts in the android tree have sleeps preceding the call to it
<fginther> sergiusens, by the way, I'm available to hangout if you want
<sergiusens> fginther, let me strt one
<sergiusens> fginther, I'm not sure how to start a new hangout these days :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, ring ring
<sergiusens>  Sorry! The voice chat with Francis failed because of a problem with our servers at 3:39 PM. Please reload the page and try again.
<cwayne> cjwatson: can click packages have dependencies on other click packages?
<kenvandine> cwayne, no
<kenvandine> just the sdk version
<kenvandine> cwayne, at least that is my understanding... i am not an expert on click packages :)
<cwayne> kenvandine: then how would a click app for an account-plugin work?
<kenvandine> good question
<kenvandine> maybe they will support it?
<kenvandine> i guess we do need cjwatson :)
<cwayne> i mean it could be packaged with an app, but that would kind of defeat the purpose
<kenvandine> yeah
<mhall119> cwayne: as far as I know there aren't QML bindings yet for any of the Unity APIs
<cwayne> mhall119: ah, thanks
<cwayne> was just looking for some new qml bindings to play around with :)
<cwayne> kenvandine: speaking of click apps and account-plugins: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/+junk/account-plugin-click-hooks
<kenvandine> cwayne, you can always play with the content hub bindings :)
<cwayne> :)
<kenvandine> cwayne, so what provides those hooks?
<mhall119> +1 for content hub
<cwayne> maybe i'll make it so you can choose a picture to make your fitbit picture
<cwayne> kenvandine: a new package
<kenvandine> i have a branch that works for starting from the export side
<kenvandine> but tests fail
<kenvandine> i need to finish that
<kenvandine> mhall119, btw, those fixmes are all gone in trunk now, if you could regenerate the docs
<cwayne> kenvandine: it seems like system-settings is hardocded to look in /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins?
<kenvandine> cwayne, but what does the hook accomplish?  did mardy get click installed plugins working?
<cwayne> kenvandine: it copies the account-plugin into ~/.local/share/accounts/
<cwayne> kenvandine: that's what we're trying to get working now :)
<kenvandine> yeah, but i think the current container only loads them from the one directory
<kenvandine> cool, mardy has made progress?
<cwayne> not sure
<kenvandine> i thought he was on holiday this week :)
<cwayne> ssweeny and i are working on it now
<kenvandine> oh, awesome!
<kenvandine> so get me a patch for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts to make it load from multiple paths :)
<cwayne> running into some issues now..
<ssweeny> kenvandine, looks like it at least recognizes files in ~/.local/share/accounts/providers
<cwayne> and services
<kenvandine> ssweeny, that is probably unrelated to  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<kenvandine> the backend stuff is probably smart
<kenvandine> about DATADIR
<kenvandine> etc
<ssweeny> right
<kenvandine> but the UI elements load from the one path
<ssweeny> ah
<kenvandine> there is this container for system settings that mardy wrote
<kenvandine> that finds plugins by path
<kenvandine> and qml components for them
<kenvandine> not sure if  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts uses the API for that container from ubuntu-system-settings to find them
<kenvandine> or if it has it's own code
<kenvandine> probably it's own... you just need to make it smarter about where it loads
<kenvandine> internally it might even just mangle the QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<kenvandine> oh, maybe it's more complicated than that
<kenvandine> src/module/OnlineAccountsPlugin.pc.in defines that path
<kenvandine> oh, that's just some account plugins can find where to install
<kenvandine> i guess signon-ui must be the consumer end of it
<kenvandine> UOA has lots of pieces :)
<dobey> s/lots of/too many/
<ssweeny> this looks promising: ONLINE_ACCOUNTS_PLUGIN_DIR_BASE = share/accounts/qml-plugins
<ssweeny> kenvandine, is a qml UI mandatory for the phone? on the desktop it seems like a webkit window just opens to the login page for a service
<kenvandine> ssweeny, yes
<dobey> ssweeny: depends on what you're doing. if it's generic oauth you can just use the generic oauth thing
<kenvandine> yeah, i think most of them need it though
<dobey> almost nobody does oauth exactly as specified
<ssweeny> well the plugin i just dropped on the phone doesn't load the webkit
<kenvandine> so it is in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<ssweeny> good to know... :)
<kenvandine> src/qml/constants.js.in:var qmlPluginPath = \"$${ONLINE_ACCOUNTS_PLUGIN_DIR}/\"
<successus> salud
<nik90> kenvandine: can you help me debug the 3rd party store selection
<kenvandine> and then the qmlPluginPath is used in the various qml pages
<kenvandine> source: qmlPluginPath + providerId + "/Main.qml"
<kenvandine> so tricky to make it a list... :/
<kenvandine> nik90, sure
<ssweeny> kenvandine, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> nik90, what are you trying to do?
<nik90> kenvandine: here is the onclicked function of my import button http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383901/
<nik90> kenvandine: I installed your exporter app which is a 3rd party source for pictures
<nik90> kenvandine: and I created my own importer app which should show your app as on option
<kenvandine>                         var peer = ContentHub.knownSourcesForType(ContentType.Pictures)
<kenvandine> that returns a list
<kenvandine> so you could make that peers
<kenvandine> and then use that as a model
<kenvandine> with a listview or something
<kenvandine>  list<ContentPeer>
<cwayne> ssweeny: that's gonna be a problem that it looks for a dir called providerID
<nik90> kenvandine: ah okay. and then present that as a dialog where the user can select from
<kenvandine> yup
<t1mp> sil2100: you asked about the toolbar before. This MR landed: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122
<kenvandine> nik90, and ContentPeer has name and id
<cwayne> ssweeny: for the qml-plugins, i think we might have to actually write a script to do some more processing
<kenvandine> name is the friendly display name, as it is in the .desktop file
<kenvandine> and id is the appId
<nik90> okay
<mardy> ssweeny, cwayne: hi
<nik90> let me create a dialog and other stuff and see how it goes
<kenvandine> nik90, have you installed the exporter?
<kenvandine> mardy!
<mardy> kenvandine:  :-)
<nik90> kenvandine: yes I installed the exporter
<kenvandine> nik90, cool
<kenvandine> mardy, having a good holiday?
<ssweeny> mardy, hi
<mardy> kenvandine: at home, with wife's parents looking after the baby, and me hacking on Mappero :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, it isn't a holiday if you look at IRC :)
<kenvandine> yay mappero!
 * kenvandine is sooooo excited
<mardy> kenvandine: I'm implementing search -- but I'm afraid it won't be ready by the weekend :-(
 * ssweeny used mappero on his n900
<ssweeny> pretty sweet app
<cwayne> mardy: heya!
<kenvandine> mardy, is mappero a later revision of the mapping app that was on the 770 ?
<mardy> ssweeny, cwayne: so, I think you are looking at the correct place: u-s-s-o-a is the component which needs to be extended to support ~/.local/share, for the QML plugins
<kenvandine> i think it was the 770 i had
<kenvandine> mardy, that's a pain though... it's defined in javascript and used inline in qml
 * ssweeny had the n810 and n900
<sil2100> t1mp: AWESOME! Thanks :)
<mardy> kenvandine: yes. It was maemo-mapper initially, then for the N900 I renamed it to Mappero and ported it to clutter; and finally now to Qt/QML :-)
<ssweeny> me owning two devices was enough for nokia to abandon the platform
<kenvandine> cool, i used it all the time on mine
<kenvandine> i think it was the 770 i had, maybe 810
<kenvandine> it was the 2nd maemo mid
<kenvandine> ah, it was the 810
<kenvandine> nice device :)
<mardy> kenvandine: yeah, that one had the GPS, IIRC
<kenvandine> yeah
<mardy> cwayne: this probably doesn't affect you, but FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1245826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245826 in click (Ubuntu) "Allow applying a hook to multiple files" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cwayne> mardy: ah, this does affect me :)
<cwayne> mardy: sorry, I hadn't realized you were already working on the click hooks, I'd've just waited for you if i'd known :)
<mardy> cwayne: no problem, I only ot started with .application hooks, so I'll make use of your work :-)
<mardy> cwayne: but I think I'll let u-s-s-o-a install them
<mardy> (we have already tons of projects for OA :-) )
<kenvandine> mardy, could we have come up with a longer name for that?  i type that way too often :)
<cwayne> mardy: makes sense to me :)
<cwayne> mardy: have you heard anything on how theyw ant to distribute account-plugins though?
<cwayne> like if it's a standalone click, apps would need to depend on it, but there's no dependencies with click
<mardy> cwayne: no; OTOH the dependency is not hard, so I wonder if it could be handled by u-s-s-o-a
<mardy> cwayne: that is, the app requests a "fitbit" account to u-s-s-o-a, which doesn't know anything about it
<cwayne> hmm
<mardy> cwayne: then maybe u-s-s-o-a could query the software center, and suggest the user to install the plugin
<mardy> (just thinking out loud)
<nik90> kenvandine: When I do property list<ContentPeer> peers the app does not even start
<cwayne> hm, that seems like a good idea
<nik90> I keep getting virtual void ContentHubPlugin::registerTypes(const char*)
<nik90> file:///home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Clock/ContentHub/ContentHub.qml:19 created by hub
<nik90> error
<kenvandine> nik90, yeah, you have to treat it as an object
<kenvandine> not ContentPeer
<kenvandine> it can't be instantiated that way
<kenvandine>             var peers = ContentHub.knownSourcesForType(ContentType.Pictures);
<kenvandine> nik90, and it'll do the right thing
<nik90> ah okay
<mardy> kenvandine: hey, speaking of content HUB, what do you think about using it as a backend to implement https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/source/becdfa6fabb80d35e430a13835f01a6ff3f6cc73:src/gui/kernel/qplatformdialoghelper.h#L215 ?
<mardy> kenvandine: that is, the file dialog :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: then any Qt app which wants to just open files wouldn't need to be ported but it could still benefit from it
<kenvandine> mardy, you mean a generic file dialog?
<nik90> kenvandine: do you know how to pass data to a dialog? I created a dialog which has a listview with a model. The model should be contentPeer model. But I do not know how to pass that to it
<kenvandine> tricky... because it'll only have access to files it owns
<nik90> kenvandine: I open the dialog using PopUtils.open(dialog)
<kenvandine> in the dialog, you should be able to use dialog.peers ?
<mardy> kenvandine: I mean, a QPA plugin which implements the Qt FileDialog APIs, which uses the content HUB
<kenvandine> mardy, would it first let you select an app that has files, then browse that apps files?
<mardy> kenvandine: I'm thinking of a dialog where on the left side you don't have the tree of folders to browse, but a list of content providers, and on the right the files they can offer
<mardy> kenvandine: exactly :-)
<kenvandine> it's certainly possible
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> the design expects each app to provide the picker
<kenvandine> so each content provider would display it's own UI
<kenvandine> which wouldn't work for this use case
<kenvandine> unless... we make the registration richer
<mardy> kenvandine: mmm... is it a QML item which can be embedded?
<kenvandine> no... it's a separate process
<kenvandine> which will be embedded eventually
<kenvandine> but not in this sense
<davmor2> Guy my phone has locked up on me again.  I've grabbed syslog and ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log is there anything else useful I can get while it is in this state?
<kenvandine> the shell would treat the source and destination apps as the same
<davmor2> ogra_, pmcgowan, kgunn: ^
<kenvandine> mardy, perhaps each source that registers could also define it's Content::Store
<mardy> kenvandine: well, I don't really care if the file browser is in the same window as the application list, I mostly care about the client API
<kenvandine> and the hub could provide a generic component that lets you list content in those stores
<mardy> that would be nice
<kenvandine> not sure how jdstrand would feel about that though :)
<kenvandine> that would allow apps to be able to discover files from other apps
<mardy> kenvandine: but not really needed, right? I mean, the "dialog" could be implemented by first picking the application provider, and then browsing its files, in two steps
<jdstrand> that the current plan aiui
<kenvandine> mardy, the current implementation could do a simpler version
<kenvandine> list of all sources
<kenvandine> and selecting a source
<jdstrand> if we diverge from that, it needs discussion. in general, iiuc, that would be an info leak in our confinement
<kenvandine> would use that source in picker mode to display
<mardy> kenvandine: yep, that's fine
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did you look at top to see if anything is out of control
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<kenvandine> that could be done today
<kenvandine> one app at a time, not just listing all photos from all sources
<davmor2> pmcgowan: just did everything seems to be at 0.0 0.0 except for top it's like everything died but the phone is still running adb
<mardy> kenvandine: I just wonder though: the Qt API has namefilters ("*.jpg", for instance) and mimetype filters (though these seem to be used only in the QWidget API)
<kgunn> davmor2: sorry was in mid chat...just caught up
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok, I had a lockup the other day and init was spinning so sounds different
<kgunn> davmor2: i would've suggested same thing as pat
<mardy> kenvandine: it might not be trivial to map these to the Content HUB types, right?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> it handles a well defined set of types
<kenvandine> not file types
<kenvandine> however
<kgunn> davmor2: is the kernel still up and running ?
<kenvandine> we might want to extend that to Content.Category and Content.Type
<kgunn> davmor2: wonder if its in a state where top reporting is just "not correct"
<mardy> kenvandine: I'd really like to have mime types :-)
<kenvandine> but still doesn't really map to that
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ah so it looks like stuff is up and top was slacking
<kenvandine> i guess what we have is mime types, but as defined by the source provider instead of file extension
<davmor2> http://ubuntuone.com/2PNtvAd4Carkw65Tc6XRON
<mardy> kenvandine: at least, mappero can read/write GPX files, I don't think we want to make a new contentHUB release everytime that there's a new strange filetype to support?
<kenvandine> so gallery-app handles content of type ContentType.Pictures
<kenvandine> not *.jpg
<jdstrand> I think mime probably needs to be handled when thinking about converged. I'm not up on the discussions
<mardy> kenvandine: the problem is that it's an enum, not a string
<kenvandine> yeah, but read/writing those files within the app doesn't matter
<kenvandine> mardy, that is intentional
<kenvandine> it was decided to make that an explicit list of well known types
<kenvandine> at least for now
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I should loop mardy in on that other thread I started
<kgunn> davmor2: be patient and let it run for a bit
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah, he probably has valuable input
<mardy> kenvandine: but what if my app can handle JPG but not GIF?
<kenvandine> mardy, why would you need the hub for your gpx files?
<kgunn> davmor2: otherwise it look like indicators running at fractional % :)
<mardy> kenvandine: someone will write a great GPX analyzer :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, that is why we might need to extend it to Content.Category and Content.Type
<mardy> kenvandine: or a sport tracker
<kenvandine> where category would be photo
<kenvandine> and type could be jpb
<kenvandine> jpg
<kenvandine> etc
<mardy> kenvandine: you sure we are not reinventing mime types? image/jpeg sounds terribly close :-)
<kenvandine> maybe we really use just be using categories
<kenvandine> and relying on existing known mimetypes
<kenvandine> yeah, that is what i wanted to avoid
<kenvandine> but image != photo
<kenvandine> from a users pov
<mardy> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> the hard part comes in when you deal with an app that handles "video" but really can only handle ogg
<kenvandine> we have no way of dealing with that
<davmor2> kgunn, pmcgowan: so the system is alive and kicking just really low numbers in top.  The occasional item bubbles up and back down again
<nik90> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384128/
<mardy> kenvandine: so, maybe Content.Category could be an enum which defines the source type (image vs photo, that is screenshot-tool vs camera-app), and Content.Type could be a real mime-type
<nik90> kenvandine: the dialog gets peers I think, but then the data is not received by the listview
<kgunn> davmor2: you on galaxy nexus?
<kgunn> or n4 ?
<davmor2> kgunn: maguro g nexus
<mardy> kenvandine: so, Content.Category = Video, Content.Type = "video/ogg"
<kenvandine> nik90, since this is just a js object... you might need to do something silly like peers.get(i, name)
<kenvandine> and recreate the model
<kenvandine> which is clearly too complicated
<kenvandine> i think there was something painful about that
<kenvandine> mardy, exactly
<kenvandine> mardy, but... that makes it more complicated to give the user a list of sources
<kgunn> davmor2: so, basically, the screen has not changed at all ?
<kgunn> and doesn't respond to touch ?
<kgunn> curious....does the clock change ?
<kgunn> davmor2: just thinking...it could be input wonky...not necessarily the renderer
<kgunn> ...assuming you can see the clock in the panel
<kenvandine> mardy, maybe an app just needs to list all the mimetypes it supports and the importing app can list the mimetypes it supports
<kenvandine> and we find potential sources
<kenvandine> that's complicated too...
<kenvandine> mardy, no good answer!
<kenvandine> mardy, maybe mimetypes could be a filter provided by the app that wants the content
<kenvandine> so they pick a source that provides videos
<davmor2> kgunn: no the phone has basiaclly suspended so black screen and hitting power button doesn't wake it
<kenvandine> and then the picking app can filter it's pick mode to files that match the mimetypes in a filter
<kgunn> davmor2: ah...
<davmor2> kgunn: let me try ringing it
<kgunn> davmor2: good one
<mardy> kenvandine: maybe the content HUB can ask the picking app to perform this filtering, before allowing it to be used as a source
<mardy> kenvandine: I mean, just in case the number of supported files is 0
<kenvandine> no... that would be painful
<kenvandine> because it has to start the app
<mardy> kenvandine: right
<davmor2> kgunn: oh that's weird the land line was ringing like it had connected to the mobile but no response from the mobile
<kgunn> ricmm: or racarr either of you know a potential wakeup signal you can send from the shell to a galaxy nexus ?
<kgunn> davmor2: has the top list changed ? (like when you called it ?)...are there other processess running other than indicators ?
<kgunn> davmor2: just curious, can you adb push/pull to the device...?
<davmor2> kgunn: so when the call initially connects I get a huge change in top loads pop up,  1 second latter they all disappear again
<davmor2> kgunn: yeap I can adb
<kgunn> davmor2: is unity8 in the list ?
<davmor2> kgunn: when I call it is but again only for a second
 * nik90 will just wait for content hub to land in the sdk. Still a bit rough around the edges.
<kgunn> davmor2: so i'm tempted to say...try relaunching unity8...at least that might squawk if its already alive
<kenvandine> nik90, i have some code somewhere that has a working list of peers
<kgunn> davmor2: do you know how?
<nik90> kenvandine: that will help
<nik90> kenvandine: I tried every way I can think of..the model is still not recognised
<davmor2> kgunn: restart unity8 ?
<kgunn> davmor2: well...just go into the shell of the device, then "sudo -u phablet -i"
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/view/head:/examples/import-qml/import.qml
<kgunn> davmor2: then "start unity8"
<kenvandine> nik90, ^^
<kgunn> and see what happens
<kgunn> davmor2: if it says job already running...then we know....otherwise, if it starts up & ui comes back...we know unity8 bailed somehow
<davmor2> kgunn: start: Job is already running: unity8
<kgunn> davmor2: ok
<kgunn> thinking...
<kenvandine> nik90, so what you were missing was modelData.name
<kenvandine> since the item in the list is an object
<nik90> kenvandine: it is hard to figure this out lookinng at the docs
<davmor2> kgunn: the only thing I've had any joy with to get the system back up was pulling the battery putting it back in and powering it back on
<kgunn> rsalveti: do you happen to know of a shell command to trip powerd on the device to an on state ? (davmor2 has a device where unity8 is running, but he's got a blank screen)
<kenvandine> i'm assuming that is why modelData is needed, I've never really known why that is needed
<kenvandine> nik90, yeah... i'll make sure there is examples in the docs that use knownSourcesForType
<kgunn> davmor2: i hesitate to say do that...its nice to have a live but hung phone...just not sure what more poke points are available to us
<kgunn> davmor2: i would grab all the logs of it...and check for crash log just in case (figuring you've already done that tho?)
<robotfuel> davmor2: did you try sudo initctl restart powerd
<kgunn> davmor2: ....mmm, can you just do start (not restart powerd?)
<kenvandine> nik90, would it be clearer if you could define peers as a list<ContentPeer> ?
<kgunn> hmmm...that's not what its called i guess....
<davmor2> kgunn: so I grabbed syslog and ~/.cache/upstart/unity8 I'll have a look at crash now.
<kgunn> i just tried on my device
<kenvandine> nik90, instead of letting it just dynamically do it for you?
<kgunn> davmor2: you might gran all the other logs out of upstart also...(if time stamps make sense)
<nik90> kenvandine: yeah..then retrievingn data of the model will be similar to the contentItems
<kenvandine> right
<kgunn> davmor2: did you have many apps open ?
<nik90> which should make it easier
<davmor2> kgunn: start: Unknown job: powerd
<davmor2> kgunn: no apps open at the time
<kgunn> davmor2: yeah me too on powerd
<davmor2> let me grab the rest of the logs
<kgunn> davmor2: oh duh...you have to sudo initctl start powerd
<kgunn> like robotfuel said
<kgunn> try that
<davmor2> kgunn: initctl: Job is already running: powerd
<robotfuel> davmor2: when I want to turn on the screen I use restart
<kgunn> davmor2: ok...hmmm....now try the restart like robotfuel said
<kgunn> davmor2: if it all comes back, then that might point to race in powerd/unity8/mir menage a trois
<davmor2> kgunn: powerd start/running, process 2454 and still dead
<kgunn> davmor2: hmmm....ok....now it might be worthy to try, stop unity8....make sure its happy, then start unity8
<davmor2> kgunn: stopped unity8,  restarted powerd, started unity 8 now I have a working device again
<davmor2> kgunn: stopping unity8 and restarting by itself didn't do anything
<kgunn> davmor2: hmmm.....did you drop it ? :)
<davmor2> kgunn: nope
<kgunn> davmor2: restarting unity8 would restart mir as well....it would pretty much restart everything but the kernel
<kgunn> davmor2: so that's the other potential problem area...kernel maybe ?
<robotfuel> davmor2: you are not out of disk space? I did that once and had the same issue.
<davmor2> kgunn: it's only been happening on and off since image 13 and it is completely random as to when it happens
<kgunn> robotfuel: interesting...is image13 on the hairy edge for mem use ?
<kenvandine> nik90, i have a branch that makes ContentPeer creatable in the QML bindings
<robotfuel> kgunn: no I filled it up with apps and log files.
<davmor2> robotfuel: kgunn:  Not that I'm aware of how ever there is a boat load of logs just copied over let me see how much space that was using
<davmor2> 1.8 MB so not that much
<robotfuel> davmor2: df -h shows a lot of space available?
<davmor2> robotfuel, kgunn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384362/
<nik90> kenvandine: okay, I am trying to get the peers working
<nik90> that should finish my importer app before I jump to the exporter
<davmor2> robotfuel, kgunn: only thing anywhere near is lib/module/
<kgunn> davmor2: if you got all the logs...and we've tried all this stuff...i guess just type "reboot"
<davmor2> kgunn: will do
<davmor2> I need to get off I'll file a bug over the weekend
<kenvandine> nik90, this branch should make it easier, and i included a QML example for the docs https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/creatable_content_peer/+merge/194597
<cgregan> achiang: ping
<cgregan> Hello all. Wondering if there are any SDK devs on the channel atm?
<cgregan> pmcgowan: you might be a good resource
<pmcgowan> cgregan, you are desperate
<cgregan> hehe
<cgregan> pmcgowan: we are using the SDK for driver testing and used toolbar for button on the bottom of our window
<cgregan> pmcgowan: now what used to be a static button area hides
<cgregan> pmcgowan: => problem
<pmcgowan> ah
<cgregan> pmcgowan: is there a better object to use here, or do we need a "lock" switch on the that toolbar?
<pmcgowan> cgregan, I think its the latter, trying to look at the docs
<cgregan> thanks
<pmcgowan> cgregan, there is a locked property
<pmcgowan> also and opened prop
<cgregan> pmcgowan: \o/
<pmcgowan> cgregan, on toolnaritems
<cgregan> pmcgowan: can you send me that spec so we can call it with the locked prop?
<pmcgowan> looking here:
<pmcgowan> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-toolbaritems.html
<pmcgowan> I assume the are writeable
<pmcgowan> example uses them
<cgregan> pmcgowan: awesome! Thanks
<pmcgowan> np
<t1mp> cgregan: is the problem that your toolbar is locked, but still (automatially) hides?
<t1mp> cgregan: that is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1248759
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248759 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Locked toolbar closes after timeout and cannot be opened afterwards" [Critical,In progress]
<t1mp> cgregan: I fixed it in UITK trunk. It will take a bit of time before it arrives in the UITK package.
<cgregan> t1mp: yes..that is the problem
<cgregan> t1mp: how much time?
<t1mp> cgregan: I am not sure. We should have daily releases, but at the moment we switched to manual because some important changes (to autopilot tests) have to land.
<kenvandine> i think robru is working on getting that landed
<cgregan> ok..but by the end of next week?
<t1mp> I'm not sure if the daily releases are active again. If yes, it should be there tomorrow. If not, I would say Monday.
<t1mp> cgregan: yes
<cgregan> awesome news t1mp...made my weekend! Beer'o clock!
<robru> t1mp, cgregan: i intend to release this within an hour. just fighting an infrastructure issue at the moment
<cgregan> cool...MOnday is perfect
<cgregan> thanks
<kenvandine> robru, remember all that infrastructure is going down for the weekend
<robru> ugh
<robru> manual merge time!
 * kenvandine isn't sure what time
<t1mp> kenvandine: why?
<kenvandine> migrating data centers
<t1mp> ah nevermind, it is in some email :)
<t1mp> kenvandine: ah, yes.
<kenvandine> looks like there were some delays, so might start later than expected
<robru> kenvandine, k, building & will publish asap. hopefully this gets in
<kenvandine> i guess it won't go down until tomorrow, i re-read the mail
<robru> ah
<t1mp> robru: thanks for merging https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/locked-toolbar-autohide/+merge/194565
<kenvandine> or rather sometimeafte 2400 UTC tonight :)
<robru> t1mp, no worries. jenkins was being fussy
<botfap> hi all, can anyone help getting trusty touch on to a nexus 7 3g?
<fginther> sergiusens, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1249162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249162 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Devices lose adb connection after phablet-flash loop" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> sergiusens, restarting adbd on the phone helped
<sergiusens> fginther, great, thanks; then it is surely adbd that's breaking
<fginther> sergiusens, what are your thoughts on using "system-image-cli --build 0 --verbose" as a lightweight flash?
<kenvandine> fginther, that's basically what i do on a regular basis
<fginther> kenvandine, ever see any issues that might break automation?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> system-image-cli  -c trusty-proposed -b 0 -v
<kenvandine> i do that a few times a week
<kenvandine> it's never failed
<kenvandine> just to cleanup anything i've done myself
<kenvandine> installing debs, etc
<fginther> kenvandine, reverting installed debs is the primary reason to flash, so good to hear
<random_> everyone afk?
<Minilodon> no...was just peaking in to see if anyone had attempted to build for the nexus 5
<random_> do I need a USB drive to Install to a nexus 10 7 .
<sergiusens> fginther, you won't get a clean build that way though
<sergiusens> fginther, as in all prev installed click packages and a populated home et.al.
<sergiusens> fginther, we are doing something similar with phablet-flash already; also take into account that you will need to download the full image everytime instead of once
<sergiusens> fginther, what I can do is try and add support for delta upgrades with a --bootstrap attached to phablet-flash
<sergiusens> fginther, last but not least; given what we discussed about adb, this won't get you out of the bug
<fginther> sergiusens, people have been asking me about that as a workaround, I needed to know more
<fginther> thanks
<fginther> sergiusens, I'd rather get the problem with adbd resolved.
<sergiusens> fginther, well phablet-flash creates the same ubuntu_commands as system-image cli or one fairly similar if you don't do a --bootstrap
<sergiusens> and just adds a wipe/format data if you choose to wipe
<fginther> sergiusens, ah I see, it still has to the same recovery-reboot (or whatever it's doing to get the little android guy to do it's thing)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-09
<sergiusens> fginther, yes, image based upgrade systems still depend on setting up an ubuntu_commands in /cache/recovery, rebooting into recovery and doing whatever is in ubuntu_commands from there
<sergiusens> fginther, it's something like this if it interests you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Upgrader
<dermag> holla ,i need some help
<dermag> i have xperia pro mk16i ,does ubuntu can work ok on this device ?
<dermag> anybody help ,please
<dermag> ?
<ca18det> is the ppa down for phablet tools?
<stgraber> launchpad is down
<stgraber> datacenter power problem
<ca18det> oh on!!
<ca18det> no
<gaurav_> Can anyone help me install the stable version of Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4
<gaurav1912> Is anyone there?
<gaurav1912> I want to install the stable build of ubuntu on my nexus 4
<bray90820> Why am i getting a status 7 error when i try to install ubuntu on my Tmobile g2/htc vision
<kumikumi_> thinking of installing ubuntu on my galaxy nexus. which one is the one that I (should?) currently want?
<kumikumi_> why does the official "ubuntu-system" image come with a read-only filesystem?
<kumikumi_> on the part of the Release notes where it comes to "Accessing the device over SSH" it says that it won't work if I have flashed with "ubuntu-system" variant as that's a read-only filesystem
<kumikumi_> on the other hand it says somewhere else that "cdimage-touch" -images are deprecated
<ogra_> redonly images are a requirement for the over the air updates to work
<ogra_> the cdimage images are deprecated, the ubuntu-system image is the default now
<kumikumi_> what's an over the air update? is it the same as typing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<ogra_> no
<kumikumi_> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ogra_> it puts a binary diff in place with the updates
<ogra_> about 10x faster than apt
<ogra_> and a lot smaller too
<ogra_> to do that, the root filesystem on the phone needs to be identical to what the server uses to generate the diff
<ogra_> which simply requires it to be readonly
<kumikumi_> so ubuntu touch is using a package/update management system other than apt?
<kumikumi_> interesting
<ogra_> it uses full image updates instead of package updates
<ogra_> apps come in the cnew click package format and install in a writable area the user can access
<kumikumi_> what if one user installs different packages than the other?
<ogra_> he will have to make the image writable and will lose the ability to do OTA upgrades
<kumikumi_> alright.
<kumikumi_> and will he still have an option to use package upgrades?
<ogra_> (and apt will likely break at some point since the space on the system partition is limited)
<kumikumi_> sounds a bit worrying?
<kumikumi_> alright but thanks for the help, now I know what image to use
<ogra_> well, your mom wont use apt on her phone ...  and she will appreciate that it gets automatic updates ;)
<kumikumi_> no doubt about it
<ogra_> apt is really only for people that want to develop  the image
<kumikumi_> but my mom won't be the first to adopt this
<ogra_> well, the first to adopt it are hopefully app devs ... who dont care about the system but about their click packages :)
<kumikumi_> I may look into that part, but currently I'm still more curious about the system
<kumikumi_> I remain fascinated about the thought that it could become as powerful as a PC
<ogra_> well, first it needs to become a solid phone system before it can become anything else
<ogra_> desktop functionality will not happen before the october  release
<kumikumi_> I hope you are working with debian to get upstream all this smartphone/tablet support sweetness :)
<ogra_> i doubt they want much of it ... we use an android kernel, use a minimal android inside an lxc container to make the modem stack work (there is no other way) ....
<ogra_> s/android kernel/android kernel source/
<ogra_> so everything is kind of tied into this setup more or less
<kumikumi_> I imagine that could be very useful who wants to support current android devices
<ogra_> right
<kumikumi_> unless there's some license restrictions or something
<ogra_> porting ubuntu touch to a new phone isnt a beginner task ... but not that hard if you have a working android port (and the source for it)
<ogra_> the modem and graphic drivers are fully proprietary
<ogra_> same for most of the sensors
<ogra_> and there is sadly no way around this if you want to use this HW .... thats pretty much a blocker for debian inclusion
<ogra_> indeed we try to get general changes where we modify packages  into debian, but i doubt you will be able to ever see a full setup in there without pulling a lot of ubuntu in
<kumikumi_> I still remain worried about not being able to use apt at some point
<kumikumi_> Imagine not being able to use apt on your desktop or laptop computer (and only being able to do upgrades by upgrading the entire root filesystem), and the reason for that is that your mom wouldn't use apt anyway
<kumikumi_> (except that there already exists a graphical upgrade manager that my grandpa knows how to use)
<kumikumi_> for the desktop, that is.
<kumikumi_> but I'm not the one to make decisions and I do realize you have certain priorities.. I just hope you don't break your system too much on the way
<l4serb0y> hey all
<l4serb0y> just tried to connect a Google Nexus 4 to my screen here, is that not supported yet?
<ogra_> no
<l4serb0y> doh!  >.<
<ogra_> we first need a stable and feature complete  phone OS before adding fancy features
<l4serb0y> anyone know when it will
<l4serb0y> ok
<ogra_> it is planned for the october release
<l4serb0y> it's november now  :)
<ogra_> til april we work on stablization and feature completeness ... we also left the tablets behind last release ....
<ogra_> from april to october the focus will be on convergence then
<l4serb0y> i'm really looking forward to it
<ogra_> we all do :)
<ogra_> but we have to do one step after the other
<l4serb0y> is the plan to make it available for "all" phones on the market
<l4serb0y> or just a select few?
<ogra_> we only support the nexus line .... but it isnt hard to port it to other phones
<ogra_> there are around 50 ports (more or less activer)
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> these are done by community people
<ogra_> beyond nexus there will be preinstalled ubuntu phones at some point ... (but i suppose these will be more locked down than what we offer for the nexus)
<Guest55123> hello together
<l4serb0y> the most exciting part for me is that you can dock it and make it a desktop
<l4serb0y> :)
<Guest55123> does anybody know if the Nexus 5 will be supported in te future?
<ogra_> well, to do that in a pleasant way you will want better hardware than the currently available one
<ogra_> Guest55123, it is being discussed ... i suppose we'll hear an official word at or after vUDS
<Guest55123> I really hope so
<kumikumi_> after running phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup my device boots into a CWM-based recovery with a fancy ubuntu background. does this mean everything worked?
<ogra_> kumikumi_, yes, it should then transfer files etc
<kumikumi_> so I should just wait? (there's an option to "reboot system now" but I got back to android after selecting that one)
<ogra_> ignore the phone, watch the terminal ;)
<kumikumi_> alrighty :)
<kumikumi_> but it just says INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for recovery image to boot
<kumikumi_> still supposedly "waiting for recovery image to boot"
<kumikumi_> There is an error message that I didn't notice earlier. On Ubuntu CWM-based recovery it says "E: Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command"
<kumikumi_> followed by "Checking for autodeploy.zip" and "autodeploy.zip not found"
<kumikumi_> is this possible a known issue?
<timppa> what's with the latest ota update?
<timppa> phone does not boot anymore :(
<timppa> trusty image...
<timppa> adb shell goes to busybox
<msvb-lab> Anyone testing or developing the tablet distros by chance?
<msvb-lab> The tablet distros seem pretty sloppy, so I'd like to understand why.
<msvb-lab>  I assume that all efforts are going towards a viable phone format.
<msvb-lab> So tablet funcationality is lost in the ether?
<Gtm> Hi there guys
<Gtm> Is there any means to install phablet-flash without the PPA ?
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, I have it on manta
<msvb-lab> Gtm: Technically you could browse to the PPA area and just download the files.
<Gtm> Im behind a firewall that blocks me from accessing keyserver.ubuntu so I cant add PPAs
<sergiusens> Gtm, bzr branch lp:phablet-tools
<msvb-lab> Is that what you mean? ...and then a simple dpkg -i or so on the .deb.
<sergiusens> Gtm, oh, then just download the debs manually from the ppa; or add the keys manually
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: But I don't think he wants to build, rather just install the binaries.
<Gtm> Adding manually doesnt work for me
<Gtm> Ive tried in past
<Gtm> and it just gives me errors
<Gtm> The deb should work I guess
<sergiusens> Gtm, if you don't add the keys, apt-get will still work
<sergiusens> it will just print an error
<Gtm> I didnt think Deb file would be available there
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: Me too, I have Ubuntu Touch on manta (10 inch 2012 nexus tablet.)
<Gtm> But it wont update the repository without the key
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: How did you decide on the install channel to use?
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, manta and grouper are being fixed this cycle
<msvb-lab> I used the development channel (customized not proposed.)
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-proposed
<sergiusens> that's what I use
<msvb-lab> Customized so that the sample photos and music are in there.
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: I didn't even know trusty-proposed was available. Its undocumented.
<timppa> sergiusens: Have you updated into todays build via ota?
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, so sidestage is rather broken if that is what you are seeing
<sergiusens> and manta isn't on mir yet
<sergiusens> timppa, no, not today's, was there a build last night? I was supposed to trigger it and there was an outage
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: Do you recomment I ditch saucy (development-customized) and burn the trusty-proposed then?
<sergiusens> ogra_, did you eventually trigger the build?
<msvb-lab> Or are there just as many (but different) broken things on trusty?
<Gtm> 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu3~raring	
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, I haven't tried the customized builds at all; so not sure what you are missing
<timppa> sergiusens: I just did and Nex4 does not boot anymore :(
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, I do know that there are issues with manta though; I'm also just using my maguro as a day to day device; the tablet (that one) is just too big
<sergiusens> timppa, roll back?
<timppa> sergiusens: how?
<sergiusens> timppa, reboot into recovery then phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel (the one you use) --revision -1
<msvb-lab> Okay, forget it. I'll try it out and see what happens. Hopefully no brick. Sergiusens flashed on manta architecture, so since that's the one I have I assume there will be no brick.
<sergiusens> timchen119, that will install the previous build and since there's no --bootstrap, it shouldn't wipe your data
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, it's impossible to really brick devices with fastboot
<timppa> sergiusens: thanks! I'll try that
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, just don't flash the bootloader (which requires you to jump through hoops to do so)
<sergiusens> timppa, I'm assuming you want the previous build, you can switch channels as well and shouldn't lose any data if you want to be less bleeding edge
<msvb-lab> Sergiusens: Flashing the bootloader would probably overwrite fastboot, it seems to be a rather flexible bootloader made for devs.
<msvb-lab> timppa: I think you never lose data due to phablet-flash(1) auto backup feature.
<msvb-lab> ...so if you disable that with --no-backup or whatever then you will lose data.
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, yup; as long as you have a working bootloader; it's unbrickable
<msvb-lab> Otherwise your data is backed up upon flashes and restored after the new OS is in.
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, auto-backup is gone; it's done like OTA now; but with artifacts downloaded to your host instead
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, it still means you don't lose data at all
<ozberk> hi guys I need your opinion
<ozberk> does ubuntu touch really worth to try because I want to use is on my android phone
<ozberk> galaxy nexus
<ozberk> for example how many applications can work with os so far ?
<timppa> sergiusens: how can i enter recovery?
<msvb-lab> osberk: If it's your only android device and you use it happily it might not be a good idea.
<msvb-lab> The apps I've seen are not very refined or stable.
<sergiusens> timppa, I always forget the exact combination, but power button + vol up + vol down takes you to the bootloader
<msvb-lab> ...and there's lots missing, for example the ability to read PDF.
<sergiusens> timppa, then use the vol buttons to search for recovery
<ozberk> ok
<ozberk> thanks for suggestion
<ozberk> I'll be wait for updates
 * sergiusens has been using maguro as his main phone since late May
<msvb-lab> osberk: There's no harm in installing touch and then going back to Android a couple days later.
<msvb-lab> ...but the pain in that is reconfiguring all that you use Android for.
<msvb-lab> Email, calendars, oops lost photos, language, and so on.
<msvb-lab> Takes a while to get back to square one.
<sergiusens> couple of things you might miss: whatsapp; skype; hangouts; video playback in webbrowser; gps navigation
<msvb-lab> ...that's why I've only installed on lab devices to test with (don't go out of the lab.)
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, you can always use one of those android backup tools around
<msvb-lab> Touch is pretty shabby right now, but there's no reason to give up on it of course.
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: Back up is a pain in general.
<msvb-lab> ...except for Backula connected devices like desktops.
<msvb-lab> Bacula I mean. Perfect for POSIX platforms.
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, wouldn't adb pull /data somelocalloation do the trick on a rooted android?
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: Since I don't trust Android I've never looked into their structured storage, how they store config data, if all apps do it too, and so on.
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: But if you're right about one are to rule them all /data, then that's cool.
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, well the only writable location (aside from /cache) is /data
<msvb-lab> ...of course adb(1) is your friend.
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, the other location is /sdcard; but most devices have a virtual one that point's back to something in /data
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: It's worth experimenting with, but tell me for example what happens if you want a partial restore later of only some of the backed up data, or the API level changes?
<msvb-lab> ...just playing devil's advocate with that, it's likely that your solution is fine.
<msvb-lab> I would reboot and run adb(1) right from the start though, to avoid stale config or other things not written to disk yet.
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, oh, I never promised that; I was just doing a one time thing for flashing touch ;-)
<msvb-lab> sergiusens: So who is helping to fix manta and grouper 'this cycle' as you say?
<msvb-lab> ...and does that mean that when trusty is released, that these formats will finally work?
<msvb-lab> Manta and grouper I mean.
<msvb-lab> Is there a roadmap?
<msvb-lab> ...and if they will be fixed this cycle, why is there almost nothing 'Touch' related in the Summit tracks?
<msvb-lab> Looking at the forthcoming Ubuntu Summit topics makes it seem that touch is being abandoned.
<msvb-lab> ...rather than being intensively worked on 'this cycle.'
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, oh, I think that technical debt might not be something to discuss on a vUDS perhaps?
<sergiusens> msvb-lab, unless people want to know how to help
<sergiusens> ogra_, hey, what if we create a blueprint to track technical debt on manta so people can chime in with fixes?
<sergiusens> I guess the bug list is already a good indicator though
<kumikumi_> I'm trying to install ubuntu-touch and just installed a stock android 4.2.2. image. What exactly is supposed to happen when I type "adb reboot fastboot" ? My phone reboots to android
<timppa> msvb-lab: I did loose everything, as the phone cloud not backup...
<timppa> :(
<sergiusens> timppa, ?? what version of phablet-flash are you using?
<timppa> latest one
<timppa> I've updated everything before this
<timppa> phone cloud not boot anything but Busybox
<sergiusens> timppa, there is not attempt to backup in the latest tools; it's something that just happens
<timppa> That's a risk when you use bleeding edge software :)
 * sergiusens will bbl
<timppa> yes, latest image does not work even when flashed clean
<daker> hi
<daker> is normal that's this take so long(~30min) INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for recovery image to boot ?
<daker> ouch failed :(
<popey> daker: is it image 16?
<kumikumi_> daker: I'm having exactly the same problem
<kumikumi_> daker: did the recovery actually boot up?
<kumikumi_> daker: for me it's stuck at waiting for recovery image to boot, but I can see the recovery image has actually booted up on the phone
<timppa> kumikumi_: image 16 does not work, flash with --revision -1, image 15 does work
<kumikumi_> what's image 16?
<kumikumi_> timppa: like this? phablet-flash --revision -1 ubuntu-system
<timppa> kumikumi_: phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d mako --no-backup --channel trusty-proposed --revision -1
<timppa> -d <device>
<kumikumi_> I have a galaxy nexus (maguro) btw.
<timppa> ok
<timppa> -d maguro the3n
<AskUbuntu> How to install ubuntu touch on sprint Galaxy nexus (toroplus) | http://askubuntu.com/q/374621
<timppa> kumikumi_: toimiiko?
<kumikumi_> timppa: pääsen jopa kohta kokeilemaan kun piti asentaa android eka
<timppa> kumikumi_: ok
<timppa> kumikumi_: onko sulla aikasemmin ollu ubuntu touch asennettuna luuriin?
<kumikumi_> timppa: joskus asensin sillon kun tuli eka preview
<kumikumi_> nyt näyttää edistyvän jopa, kiitos erittäin paljon :)
<timppa> kumikumi_: ok, jos haluat hiukan stabiilimman ympäristön niin käytä --channel saucy
<timppa> kumikumi_: toi on edelleen aika hidas tossa raudassa, nexus 4:lla ihan eri luokassa
<timppa> kumikumi_: toivottavasti Canonical lähtee kehitäämään ubuntua Nexus 5:lle myös
<kumikumi_> niin, aika erikoista olis jos kehittäisivät vanhoille nexus-laitteille mutta eivät uudelle
<timppa> kumikumi_: pitkälti kai se riippuu myös siitä että saako bootloaderin unlockattua samalla tavalla kun näissä vanhoissa
<kumikumi_> no eiköhän se ole tarkoituksella mahdollisimman helpoksi tehty
<timppa> kumikumi_: joo. Tilauksessa ois nex5 :) pitää koittaa ite porttaillla sitä jos ei muuten
<timppa> kumikumi_: aikanaan porttasin previewin Samsung noteen kun ei muutakaan ollu
<kumikumi_> mulla olis tommonen samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 jossa ei myöskään oikein hyvin toiminut, ei ole vissiin tehty semmosta "flipattua" versiota siitä vielä
<timppa> kumikumi_: just, en oo nyt seurannu oikeen muita porttauksia
<marinella> Hello guys, how can i add song in my ubuntu touch?
<Morgofth> Algem me ajuda será possivel instalar o ubuntu no telefone alcatatel one toutch
<successus> salud
<marinella> rbye and thank for help
<daker> kumikumi_: failed 3 times but it works now
<someguy_> is ubuntu for android an app?
<someguy_> is ubuntu for android an app?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch on innotab3? | http://askubuntu.com/q/374651
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 7 Possibly Bricked | http://askubuntu.com/q/374679
<ivostoy> I have ifc6410 snapdragon board and tried to install ubuntu-touch on it
<ivostoy> Didn't get recognized of course
<ivostoy> I saw one post in mailing archives about somebody trying to port to it
<ivostoy> Just checking if anybody is working on the same task
<AskUbuntu> QtCreator doesn't let me create Ubuntu Touch apps! | http://askubuntu.com/q/374710
<fishscene> AskUbuntu: We will need a lot more detail to even begin helping you.
<fishscene> NVM. computer was being stupid and didn't load the 2nd half of your link. -_-
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-10
<AskUbuntu> Nexux 7 stcuk on Google screen Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/374740
<sarthor> HI, I have note 2, I want to install Ubuntu on it, Did some one try before, I do not want to install ubuntu as guest, Will it be guest and Will I be able to use ubuntu with the help of some vnc client? or Will it be base install?
<sarthor> Samsung Note II.
<Daughain> Is there a working install for the new N7 tab yet?
<Guest41619> hi I need some help installing touch on samsung tab
<Guest41619> I just bought a samsung galaxy tab 3 7.0 and I can't get the adb to work... I can't find the bootloader either... any help?
<Guest41619> AskUbuntu... hi
<AskUbuntu> how to restore android in xperia s | http://askubuntu.com/q/374802
<timppa> Would it be a major pain in the butt to add a way for System-settings to traverse /home/phablet/Ringtones for user added ringtones?
<jockerfox> Hi to all, if is possible know: when ubuntu touch is ready for nexs7 '2013' ?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Official Hardware? | http://askubuntu.com/q/374861
<denisw> hi. i'm trying to check out the ubuntu-filemanager-app on my 13.10 desktop, but it complains about a missing module
<denisw> qml-folderlistmodel
<denisw> where do i get that from?
<denisw> nevermind, found out from the README
<palpate> Hi
<palpate> Is it possible to install a working version of ubuntu touch on an asus transformer tf 101 ?
<palpate> I tried it when it was in developer preview but it wasn't useable at this time
<t1mp> palpate: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices it is listed as work in progress
<t1mp> palpate: more info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101
<palpate> Yes but I wanted to know if it is useable (if somebody tried recently)
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> I haven't tried it, so unfortunately I cannot answer your question.
<TechieElf> Hello everyone
<TechieElf> Regarding porting, may I pick up someone else's project? I have a tweet from them saying they have given up.
<TechieElf> Sorry, I'm back now. Any thoughts?
<AskUbuntu> Problem installation | http://askubuntu.com/q/374993
<kiri_> This is 1 dead chat room
<Myrtti> it's the weekend
<Myrtti> what did you expect
<kiri_> something more w this many users
<Myrtti> on the weekend? unlikely
<kiri_> So I am assuming ppl just keep this open n stay logged on?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> the whole freenode traffic peaks on normal weekdays
<kiri_> ic
<AskUbuntu> Test Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/375028
<ddsss> When can I buy tablet with  ubuntu touch preinstalle?
<kiri_> my advice is wait
<ddsss> kiri_, any time estimates?
<kiri_> unless you r wanting n know how to develop i wouldnt bother yet
<kiri_> It is still very limited and a lot of ppl r working on apps as we speak (myself included)
<ddsss> kiri_, what app r u workin on (just curious)?
<kiri_> lol, its actually just a app about my wife for 1 of my classes
<ddsss> kiri_, hmmm....:)
<kiri_> ya, i figured it would be cute n would prob give me sum bonus pts w her
<ddsss> kiri_, k
<ddsss> kiri_, are those apps installable via regular app-get?
<kiri_> no not unless they r published
<kiri_> viaubuntu or url
<ddsss> is there any blog or rss feed on ubuntu touch OS dev. progress?
<kiri_> not really sure I kinda do my own thing
<ddsss> kiri_, I know - hot new app with your hot wifi
<ddsss> s/wifi/wife/
<ddsss> :)
<dustingooding> howdy all.  just got my N5 and now my NS4G is lonely.  thought it could use some Touch love.   any idea when more devices (like the NS4G) will be supported?
<newUser21541> 9 hours later, I managed to install a very beta form of ubuntu touch on my galaxy s2 >.>
<newUser21541> The amazing difference between the galaxy s2 i727 rogers vs ATT was way too much and I didn't even bother to look up the ROGERS edition
<newUser21541> (couldn't get into download mode or bootloader mode easily, the odin as such didn't work).... zergrush file was getting deleted by my antivirus and so on and so forth. would be awesome if this entire process was  reduced to mere clicks.
<jodue> does anybody here know if there are any plans for official support of the nexus 5?
<jodue> as the edge is (sadly) off the table (at least for now) i am wondering which device to choose to have the best possible ubuntu touch support in the near future ...
<beuno> jodue, the Nexus 4 has and will have the best support
<beuno> so that's the safest bet
<jodue> yes, i do know that but i don't want to invest in old hardware. especially since the new nexus 5 is only a little bite more expensive than the nexus 4
<beuno> jodue, right, currently there's no official support for anything else
<beuno> it's not clear if the Nexus 5 will be supported
<Tassadar> beuno: do you work for Canonical? Do you know when (at least approximately) will it be decided?
<Tassadar> I'm kinda struggling with the same thing - N4 has Ubuntu Touch and bigger community, but N5 is newer and better device :/
<beuno> Tassadar, I do work for Canonical, and there's no target date. It may be months, as the current cycle will focus strongly on the tablet story
<Tassadar> meh, N4 it is, then
<Tassadar> thanks)
<beuno> I suspect that unless the N5 is easy to support, we won't this cycle
<jodue> okay. thank you very much for this information. in this case i will hold off on the nexus 5 and wait for any news on this as i definitly want my next device to have official ubuntu touch support!
<beuno> maybe the N4's will get cheaper now that the N5 is out
<Tassadar> I suppose it would require you to switch to 4.4 android base, because of the binaries, and well, I guess that's not happening anytime soon
<beuno> especially in the used market
<beuno> so that may be a good stop-gap
<H4R0> Hello
<JHOSMAN> Hello, I need urgent help, as I can install my application in HTML5 for Ubuntu Touch? I have my aplicación.click
<JHOSMAN> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395602/
<cwayne> JHOSMAN: push it to the phone with adb (adb push /path/to/click /home/phablet)
<cwayne> then adb shell
<cwayne> then su - phablet
<cwayne> then pkcon install-local /home/phablet/whatever.click
<JHOSMAN> cwayne:
<JHOSMAN> Installing files              [=========================]          Waiting in queue              [=========================]          Starting                      [=========================]          Installing files              [=========================]          Waiting in queue              [=========================]          Waiting for authentication    [=========================]          Waiting in queue              [==============
<JHOSMAN> Installing files              [=========================]          Waiting in queue              [=========================]          Starting                      [=========================]          Installing files              [=========================]          Waiting in queue              [=========================]          Waiting for authentication    [=========================]          Waiting in queue              [==============
<JHOSMAN> Starting                      [=========================]          Installed   	com.ubuntu.developer.username.ubuntugobiernomovil-0.1	summary goes here
<JHOSMAN> now??? cwayne
<tiberiu> hello
<futurestack> any reason ssh wouldn't be working?
<futurestack> `ssh localhost` connection refused
<futurestack> after installing ssh openssh-server and /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<JHOSMAN> in my phone the HTML5App not use 100% of anchor
<futurestack> sshing to the ip also does not work, doesn't seem to be an interfaces issue
<futurestack> I've tried doing apt updates and apt upgrades but that seems to render the phone unbootable
<futurestack> nothing particularly oddlooking in sshd_config ...
<Rudde> Does ubuntu touch work as a fullwordy OS like it was showen in the Ubuntu Edge video? At this time?
<JHOSMAN> cwayne: howto remove a AppClick?
<futurestack> I can ssh out of the phone just fine, but that's not really what I want to use it for...
<futurestack> bbl
<Nothing_Much> I can't remember whether I asked this question or not: Is it possible to use libhybris for an armhf desktop on Ubuntu?
<xnox> Nothing_Much: what do you mean "armhf desktop" ?
<Nothing_Much> xnox: I mean I'm on a desktop computer that uses the Arm architecture.
<xnox> Nothing_Much: libhybris allows bi-direction calls between glibc based applications/libraries and android/bionic based ones.
<xnox> Nothing_Much: then use ubuntu direct, if you have graphics drivers for it.
<Nothing_Much> xnox: Yes I know, but from what I've heard-
<xnox> Nothing_Much: if you only have android-targeted graphics drivers, that's when libhybris comes in.
<Nothing_Much> I have Android drivers for 3D acceleration
<Nothing_Much> I just don't know how to get them utilized
<Nothing_Much> xnox: How do I get libhybris to work with my Android drivers?
<Nothing_Much> Because there are no drivers for the SGX 544
<Nothing_Much> For Linux that is
<Nothing_Much> So I found the Android drivers, but I can't get them configured or something
<xnox> it's not trivial. you still need full android build present somewhere in a chroot, and it needs to be modified to work with hybris
<xnox> and you need hybris support on ubuntu side.
<Nothing_Much> Is there a tutorial?
<xnox> no.
<TechieElf> Hello all. Is it possible for me to take over someone's port? They tweeted me saying they're no longer working on ubuntu touch.
<Nothing_Much> Well, I have libhybris installed on this Ubuntu machine
<Nothing_Much> TechieElf: I think you'd have to look at the license the program is under
<xnox> sure but everything needs to use, which none of it does at the moment.
<Nothing_Much> xnox: You sure about that? There's a small tutorial on how to get libhybris working with XMBC or something
<TechieElf> Nothing_Much where can I find such a license?
<Nothing_Much> But I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong
<Nothing_Much> TechieElf: You'd have to ask the author of the program and check what license the program is under
<Nothing_Much> After that I couldn't tell you what to do, you have to get into contact with author and ask him about forking
<TechieElf> Alright. I'll send him a tweet. Also, any idea about how I could work on the port? I'm used to starting from scratch
<Nothing_Much> I couldn't tell ya, I'm not a developer.
<TechieElf> Any developers active here?
<xnox> TechieElf: late night on sunday is not the best time =) most people are active here tuesday - thursday
<TechieElf> xnox i get that :p
<bkh> hey, I got trusty installed on a gen 1 nexus 7 but I keep getting weird issues, so I'm trying to downgrade to saucy
<bkh> I can't seem to get into fastboot
<bkh> it always just goes back to ubuntu
<xnox> bkh: once in ubuntu, you don't need to get to fastboot. Just use phablet flash and specify saucy channel for ubuntu-systemimage
<bkh> how do I do that?
<bkh> wait, I think I have it
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-03
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ping...
<mardy> bzoltan_: hi! Do I understand right, that qmake is currently not supported by our sdk?
<Mirv> mardy: he's on holiday for today still. currently yes, but qmake support is upcoming AFAIK.
<Mirv> cross-compilation is trickier with it than with cmake
<mandel> ogra_, whenever you have the time, let me know so that we can talk about the adb work :)
<mandel> ogra_, I'll be dealing with my email in the mean time and some udm stuff :)
<mardy> Mirv: OK, thanks
<ogra_> mandel, will do
<mandel> ogra_, I have a number of reviews to do, so take your time, but I'd like to get to the standup saying that I  at least started with it :)
<mvo> ogra_: do you have any concerns about http://paste.ubuntu.com/8800923/ for platform.vivid ? all kernels that I remove there are only available up to trusty, linux-image-dove is only available in lucid. I'm trying to get to the bottom of the armhf failure of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-core-system-image and that seems like one possible source of error (although I still don't get where linux-mx5 comes fro
<mvo> m :/)
<ogra_> mvo, that looks like the same issue we had with other images when the build tried to run on PPAs ... for the kernels, ask the kernel team
<ogra_> mvo, did infinity look into that yet ?
<ogra_> he should be able to tell if the build falsely tries to use a PPA builder
<mvo> ogra_: aha, I will ask him, thanks
<ogra_> i surprised we still have dove ... :)
<mvo> ogra_: well, its in the seed but its not in the archive since lucid
<ogra_> yeah
<mvo> ogra_: smeels like bitrot, this is why  I want to get rid of it
<ogra_> right, not sure if we use any of tehse kernels still ... only kernel team knows i guess
<ogra_> theoretically they should all be in -generic nowadays
<ogra_> but there are some that we still have in older LTS ... not sure they need them in the latest -devel for possible backports etc
<mvo> right, I will ask. I can't think why we have them in platform.vivid, but my imagination may just not be good enough ;)
<ogra_> like mine :)
<ogra_> mandel, soo ...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Cliché Day! :-D
<mandel> ogra_, are you free?
<ogra_> mandel, i am ...
<ogra_> mandel, so you want to apt-get source android-tools
<mandel> ogra_, I walked with sergio about what has to be done, I wanted to know if you have more details, for example, the exact signals to listen too etc..
<ogra_> mandel, not really, the mtp-server code should have them
<ogra_> i guess you want to hook into services.c in core/adbd/ in the source
<ogra_> and make the shell wait until the right signal is goming down the dbus
<mandel> ogra_, ok, got it, any preference in the lib for dbus to use? I was considering glib one but I'm open to use other
<ogra_> glib sounds fine
<ogra_> (dont forget to add a build dep etc)
<mandel> ogra_, yes, I'll not forget that :)
<mandel> ogra_, then I'll start on it, do we have unit tests for that thing? or do I have to do some integration tests/test plan?
<ogra_> and be careful with quilt ... its awfully broken in that package for whatever reason
<ogra_> mvo's glorious edit-path simply doesnt work with it ... so you need to manually pop/push patches on the stack
<ogra_> (i'll fix the whole thing once we switch to the new source)
<mandel> ogra_, ok, you just managed to scare me :-/
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> it *is* scary
<ogra_> just check with debdiff if the changes are *really* in the package in the end
<mvo> ogra_: oh, what package is that? maybe I need to look at edit-patch again to see if thats something I could fix
<mvo> but lunch first :)
<ogra_> mvo, that backage is pure horror :) it is android-tools
<ogra_> i will re-do it in vivid during this cycle anyway, so dont bother to much
<ogra_> there is more code in patches  than in the upstream source :)
<mandel> ogra_, lets fork it!
 * mandel hides
<ogra_> mandel, kind of :)
<ogra_> we'll switch to a 4.4 source anyway ... and i'll try to merge the patches where i can
<ogra_> mandel, create_subproc_thread() is the function in services.c you want to stop btw
<mandel> ogra_, awesome! thx for that, I was looking at the code atm :)
<ogra_> right before it calls create_subprocess for sudo
<Elleo> saidinesh5: sorry, wasn't around much at the weekend, around today if you still need something :)
<ogra_> mvo__, i'm planning to merge the two branches from jodh_ today (from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/+activereviews) any objections ?
<ogra_> seems to be for your stuff
<ogra_> they are largely just copy/paste bits from tough
<ogra_> *touch
<mvo__> ogra_: no objections - but https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/livecd-rootfs/system-image-really-really-please-just-work-fix-resolvconf-for-ubuntu-core/+merge/237800 may not be needed (for us at least) as we deal with this now in the chroot.includes part
<ogra_> could you comment on the MP ?
<ogra_> i'll leave it out for now til jodh_ had time to comment on it
<mvo__> ogra_: done
<ogra_> thx
<mvo__> yw
<ogra_> hmm. just tried to merge the other one ... seems that is already there
<ogra_> except for an extra set -x at the top
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ping
<saidinesh5> still here?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: so basically the issue was i couldn't get a development environment for ubuntu-keyboard up and running on my nexus 7
<saidinesh5> or
<saidinesh5> even on desktop
<saidinesh5> on the nexus 7
<saidinesh5> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-keyboard pulls in qt5-default which pulls in a ton of X11 dependencies which bricks the device
<saidinesh5> on PC
<saidinesh5> i have no clue why my ubuntu-sdk is failing to build an arm binary
<saidinesh5> it just says qmake exited with error code 1
<Elleo> saidinesh5: there are problems cross-build qmake projects at the moment (which is why most have switched to cmake), apparently that's likely to be resolved in the future though (but if it isn't we'll probably finally get around to switch the keyboard to cmake at some point)
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> but how do you build for the
<saidinesh5> device right now?
<ogra_> use a chroot on the device
<Elleo> saidinesh5: my only guess on the bricking issue would be that it might be pulling in the wrong libgl mesa packages, since it has the option of a couple (either the gles version of the standard gl version)
<saidinesh5> chroot on the device?
<ogra_> it wont affect the running system then,, even when installing x11 bits
<saidinesh5> Elleo: oh i thought it was x11 but yeah even libgl mesa were installed
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I build directly on a phone without issues, these are the deps I install: debhelper doxygen libgl1-mesa-dev libgles2-mesa-dev libglib2.0-dev libgsettings-qt-dev libhunspell-dev libpinyin4-dev libplatform-api1-dev libpresage-dev libxml2-utils maliit-framework-dev  pkg-config python-setuptools qt5-default qtbase5-dev qtdeclarative5-dev qtdeclarative5-private-dev xvfb presage
<Elleo> well plus build-essential
<Elleo> anything else should already be present on the image
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> Elleo: which image do you use?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: vivid now, utopic previously for dev (the rtm repos don't have most build stuff in them)
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> is it available via multirom?
<saidinesh5> just a sec
<saidinesh5> brb in 5
<Elleo> well I use vivid-proposed, but straight utopic/vivid should work too (although I don't think we've promoted a vivid image yet)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: basically devel or devel-proposed should be fine
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not familiar with multirom I'm afraid, but I'd suspect at least devel would be available
<saidinesh5> Elleo: just a sec
<saidinesh5> rebooting tablet
<saidinesh5> into
<saidinesh5> utouch
<saidinesh5> there goes the savegame4
<saidinesh5> pfffft
<saidinesh5> ogra_: btw. any links on how to setup a chroot on the device?
<saidinesh5> not sure if i want to brick the device once more...
<ogra_> saidinesh5, like you would do on any other ubuntuu :)
<saidinesh5> lol okay googling
<ogra_> read up about deboostrap and the chroot command
<saidinesh5> Ah
<ogra_> debootstrap to create tthe chroot ... chroot to enter it and work in it
<Tassadar> saidinesh5: vivid doesn't have any images in it yet, so devel still points to utopic, but devel-proposed is vivid-proposed
<saidinesh5> Tassadar: i was running utopic devel
<saidinesh5> Ubuntu 14.10 r243
<saidinesh5> btw. Elleo ogra_ http://paste.kde.org/pdwakoory are the packages pulled in by qt5-default
<saidinesh5> so libegl-mesa is there
<ogra_> yeah, you dont really want that installed since it might bend the alternative for the driver to mesa
<ogra_> which is why i sugegsted working iin a chroot
<ogra_> *suggested
<saidinesh5> yeah thats what was bricking my device
<saidinesh5> that and sshfs (which even breaks multirom)
<saidinesh5> sshfs brings in fuse which somehow updates the kenel in a weird way
<ogra_> not the kernel, but the initramfs
<saidinesh5> mhm
<saidinesh5> i think so
<saidinesh5> all i could notice was it was in /boot
<ogra_> right, it is supposed to update the initrd for devices that need fuse filesystems during boot
<ogra_> and seemingly multirom doesnt cope well with that
<Tassadar> multirom can't handle apt-get updating the kernel/initrd
<Tassadar> because it rewrites the boot partition, which isn't ubuntu's to rewrite when installed in multirom
<ogra_> ( i doubt anyone cares, even for non multirom ... apt on touch is an adventure, if it breaks you gotta keep the pieces)
<Tassadar> yeah, it can be hacked around, but I'm not sure if it is necessary
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> ogra_: could you pastebin yoru schroot config file?
<ogra_> i dont have one
 * ogra_ doesnt use schroot
<ogra_> just plain chroots
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> ogra_: so where do i create the chroot in?
<saidinesh5> my home?
<saidinesh5> or in / ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: you might actually be able to use the click tools to setup a chroot for you with minimal effort
<ogra_> your home
<saidinesh5> ohh
<ogra_> oh, right, that might work as well for an armhf chroot on your PC
<saidinesh5> but for armhf chroot don't i need scratchbox or something?
<Elleo> sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create <-- might work (on device)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: not sure, my ubuntu-sdk seems to be quite broken. it cant even compile the cmakebased helloscopes project
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the scopes template is broken for everyone as far as I can see :P
<saidinesh5> ohh O_O
<Elleo> saidinesh5: there's a missing dependency in the chroot that the sdk setups up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1387545
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387545 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "New scope templates fail to run cmake: missing UseXGettext macro" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> i thought i was my tinkering
<Elleo> saidinesh5: on the desktop it'll use qemu for cpu emulation iirc, but I believe there's still some issues with some of the qt tools under those circumstances, could be worth a try first though to be sure
<davidcalle> Elleo, saidinesh5, I thought this was fixed in the SDK PPA, are you using it?
 * saidinesh5 checks
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-trusty.list
<saidinesh5> was the ppa
<saidinesh5> i had
<Elleo> davidcalle: yep, I've got the sdk-team ppa enabled, and it didn't seem to help at the weekend
<saidinesh5> but i think it got disabled during distupgrade
<Elleo> davidcalle: although its possible I only tried to update ubuntu-sdk from it
<Elleo> davidcalle: so if the fix is in another package I might not have got it
<Elleo> davidcalle: ah yeah, there's an update to qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin
<davidcalle> Elleo, it should bring new scopes templates (Still C++, but with some Qt libs to ease Json and XML parsing), and hopefully the xgettext fix
<Elleo> davidcalle: oh, interesting; I've already got my stuff working with the existing json lib, but might rewrite it
<Elleo> davidcalle: how's the Go based scope stuff coming? It'd be really nice to be able to use download-manager and content-hub from a scope, but the C++ APIs for those aren't publicly supported
<davidcalle> Elleo, it exists and works, but I think that some issues are still being worked on. cwayne, do you know if we are going to have "official support" for Go soon?
<Elleo> davidcalle: ah, okay; I can probably hack around something with launching the browser to download things, but it'd be much nicer to do it directly
<cwayne> davidcalle: not sure when we'll have official support
<sergiusens> Elleo: go get launchpad.net/udm
<Elleo> davidcalle: although, that said the content picker wouldn't be available since that's QML
<Elleo> sergiusens: the problem is that UDM breaks ABI from time-to-time
<sergiusens> Elleo: it wraps over dbus
<Elleo> sergiusens: ah, good point
<saidinesh5> Elleo: so click chroot fails after
<saidinesh5> E: Couldn't download dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/Packages
<sergiusens> which doesn't break :-)
<Elleo> sergiusens: might be able to talk to content-hub directly over dbus too
<Elleo> sergiusens: would have to hard code the music app as the recipient of music files, but that's not the end of the world
<Elleo> although iirc there were some plans for content-hub stuff built into scopes discussed
<Elleo> so it might be worth just waiting for that to become clearer
<Elleo> saidinesh5: does your device's network connection work okay?
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/pudmstuml
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ^
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not sure what to suggest I'm afraid, other than to try setting up a chroot normally; but since that'll also use debootstrap I suspect it might fail in the same way
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> :|
<saidinesh5> technically i should have a same chroot in my ubuntu-sdk right?
<saidinesh5> can i just scp it from my PC?
<saidinesh5> or it might take too long
<saidinesh5> hmm...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I suspect that might get setup a little differently to allow for cpu emulation, not entirely sure the details of that though
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> hmm...
<saidinesh5> also Elleo i tried building a qt5 application just before
<saidinesh5> the device bricked
<saidinesh5> and tried running it again on a fresh install
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/pznombeqj
<saidinesh5> is what i get
<Elleo> saidinesh5: try ./skeyer_demo --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<saidinesh5> O_O
<saidinesh5> it works!
<Elleo> saidinesh5: mir wont accept a connection from a client unless it knows what app its coming from (which it gets via the .desktop), giving it the .desktop of an unconfined app will get it to load
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: normally it'd get that automatically when launched from the launcher
<saidinesh5> interesting
<saidinesh5> Elleo: any notes on how to run a qemu environment on the desktop then?
<saidinesh5> the ones installed by ubuntu-sdk
<saidinesh5> okay i think i can use click :D
<saidinesh5> click chroot blah blah blah run
<saidinesh5> but meh
<saidinesh5> $ qmake
<saidinesh5> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Elleo> saidinesh5: 'click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 maint' should give you a shell
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> what is maint for?
<saidinesh5> and same problem there too
<Elleo> might be that some qt dev packages aren't installed by default
<saidinesh5> ohh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: maintenance basically iirc
<saidinesh5> but shouldnt ubuntu-sdk take care of that?
<bzoltan_> Elleo: saidinesh5: that env is not an emulated one... that is a simple multiarch chroot
<Elleo> bzoltan_: ah, okay
<bzoltan_> saidinesh5:  what exactly you try to do?
<saidinesh5> bzoltan_: i wanted to set up a development environment for ubuntu keyboard
<Elleo> bzoltan_: which is currently still qmake based
<saidinesh5> i cant compile the packages on device cuz the qt5-default pulls in all the libgl packages and breaks the system
<bzoltan_> saidinesh5:  ahh, I am sorry, but i am not familiar with the keyboard development env. How different is from the normal app development env?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, oh, are you back from vac. ?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, i have bug 1388569 for you then :)
<ubot5> bug 1388569 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "popup dialog content shifted to the left in image 140" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388569
<bzoltan_> ogra_: No, I am still enjoying it
<ogra_> ah, k
<saidinesh5> can't set up a chroot on the device because..... i dont know. it just fails to download them http://paste.kde.org/pudmstuml bzoltan_
<ogra_> then i'll ping again tomorrow :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: have to pop out to get some lunch quickly, back shortly
<saidinesh5> Ah sure.. bon apetit :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  without clicking to that bug I can tell you that they should use the popup properly ... just like it was problem with the settings app
<ogra_> bzoltan_, well, it seems ot be in all popups
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  but i will pull kalikiana on it
<ogra_> *to
<saidinesh5> so now i m trying to get a qemu based shell up and running on the desktop so i can compile something to run on the tablet
<ogra_> bzoltan_, thanks
<jgdx> mpt, hi, apn for multi sim needs some clarification in bug 1388044
<ubot5> bug 1388044 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[cellular] Setting carrier selection to 'Manual' does not persist" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388044
<jgdx> specifically how it is laid out
<nadsumatal> hello
<rickspencer3> hey, when I popped my SIM into my maco, the dialer says that I have to unlock my pin
<ogra_> rickspencer3, longstanding issue
<rickspencer3> but when I go to settings, it implies that my SIM is unlocked
<rickspencer3> ogra_, is there a workaround?
<ogra_> set a PIN
<rickspencer3> ogra_, arg, so I forget my PIN which I have to enter to set a pin
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist
<Elleo> rickspencer3: there's an MR that fixes it: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telepathy-ofono/fix-sim-lock/+merge/238202
<Elleo> rickspencer3: not sure where/when it landed though
<ogra_> didnt yet
<Elleo> ah, right
<ogra_> at least the same issue is still around in the promotion candidate on mako
<ogra_> QA saw it on friday
<Elleo> rickspencer3: I installed the packages from those manually and it fixed it for me
<cwayne> Elleo: any idea when the 'turn off autocorrect for email address' branch will land?
<Elleo> cwayne: hopefully this week now that we've cleared up what the issue om26er was having was
<davmor2> rickspencer3: if it is the default pin it will be on a website somewhere, if it is a pin you have set try day and month of birth
<dobey> rickspencer3: downgrading telepathy-ofono package on my nexus5 fixed it for me. and i haven't seen the issue since (even though i've installed updates and even flashed over to rtm channel now)
<mterry> kenvandine, morning!  I saw that u-s-s hit vivid!  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, yes... but there are issues :-/
<mterry> kenvandine, oh  :(
<kenvandine> mterry, not in the wizard, that i know of though :)
<kenvandine> the upower transition
<kenvandine> the battery panel is causing a crash now
<Elleo> saidinesh5: did you try the explicit depends I suggested? I suspect different dependencies might get selected for the qt5 package if libgles2-dev is installed
<mterry> kenvandine, oy
<saidinesh5> Elleo:  oh wb
<mterry> kenvandine, anything I can help with?
 * saidinesh5 checks
<kenvandine> mterry, you could figure out the crash if you have time :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: it has qt5-default
<saidinesh5> so nope... thats a no go
<mterry> kenvandine, how does this affect rtm?  I assume the rtm silo did not include the upower stuff
<kenvandine> it doesn't
<mterry> phew
<kenvandine> indeed
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, but qtbase5-dev (which is the main thing qt5-default depends on that brings in libgl related things) has optional dependencies for different packages
<kenvandine> the battery panel worked at some point in the vivid silo
<kenvandine> but there was several pieces landing while it was held in proposed
<kenvandine> and powerd was crashing at the same time as uss, but then that stopped crashing
<Elleo> saidinesh5: so different packages will get selected if you already explicitly list libgles2-mesa-dev vs libgles2-dev, etc.
<saidinesh5> Ohh
<saidinesh5> let me check
<kenvandine> need to install the dbg packages to get a good trace
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'd suggest trying the line of dependencies I listed and see what it plans to pull in
<Elleo> saidinesh5: as that certainly works for me on phones
<mterry> kenvandine, want any help with the rtm silo?  Is it just the continue bug or are there other scheduled rtm issues?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: http://paste.kde.org/pyqsdkiwg
<saidinesh5> so is it okay to go ahead?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: probably not, that's still bringing in libegl packages
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I guess something must differ between the tablet images and the phone images
<saidinesh5> i guess so
<kenvandine> mterry, nah
<saidinesh5> but Elleo i think this is a phone image
<kenvandine> mterry, just waiting for QA verification on that
<saidinesh5> i used multirom
<saidinesh5> and well it shows me a phone dialer
<saidinesh5> even the UI feels like a phone's
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it's a nexus 7 specific image though
<saidinesh5> ohh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: they have different hardware adaptation, the user stuff is all the same at the moment though
<saidinesh5> hmm...
<saidinesh5> but why is qemu on desktop failing for me
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/p6szhi6v3
<saidinesh5> (which it was unable to locate)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: actually, a better option might be to use the ubuntu-emulator
<Elleo> saidinesh5: then you'll get an armhf environment
<saidinesh5> hmm..... but wouldnt it suffer the same fate as broken packages ?
<saidinesh5> like in nexus 7
<saidinesh5> also from what i remember about android emulator
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'm hoping it'll work more like the nexus 4 which works fine
<saidinesh5> it was really slow
<saidinesh5> oh
 * saidinesh5 is setting up an emulator
<saidinesh5> also Elleo i only have 6GB ram
<saidinesh5> => emulator might not be that optimal
<saidinesh5> but lets see
<ogra_> rickspencer3, your "we cant ship with that" means for final, right ? we shouldnt hold back promotion of the milestone for this ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, first of all, I was expressing my opinion, not making a final decision ;)
<rickspencer3> and second, yeah, I mean for final
<ogra_> rickspencer3, ah, cool then
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, it'll almost certainly be quite slow, but no slower than qemu based compilation (basically does the same thing); 6GB of RAM should be fine though
<rickspencer3> ogra_, thanks for asking
<ogra_> :)
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> Elleo: isnt there some nice cross compiler?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: that hits problems with qmake based projects at the moment
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> the only reason i m still on qmake for this one is simply because it nicely gets all the maliit-defines
<saidinesh5> otherwise i dont mind moving to CMake
<saidinesh5> well that and better QtCreator support
<vesar> Hey what is the current command to flash Bq phone? Something that would be equivalent to what devel-proposed channel for nexus4 used to be. I'm getting mixed info here..
<saidinesh5> Elleo: btw. whats the ppa for the fixed ubuntu-sdk?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Elleo> saidinesh5: haven't tested it though, as I already fixed my chroot for scope dev manually
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> what exactly was the problem Elleo?
<saidinesh5> like is it a simple 1-2 line fix?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, it's just that cmake-extras isn't installed in the chroot by default
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> which is used in the scope template
<saidinesh5> let me test it out then
<saidinesh5> Ahh there seem to be multiple issues
<saidinesh5> weird...
<saidinesh5> E: Failed to change to directory ‘<data>/src/’: No such file or directory
<saidinesh5> I: The directory does not exist inside the chroot.  Use the --directory option to run the command in a different directory.
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> looks like the usual troubles with chroot
<saidinesh5> so Elleo i cant chroot into another filesystem that is mounted in /media/ ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: you can mount it into the chroot if needed, e.g. mount -o bind /media/ /path/to/your/chroot/media
<Elleo> saidinesh5: then anything in /media/ will be accessible in the chroot
<saidinesh5> ohh
 * saidinesh5 tries
<saidinesh5> Elleo: the problem with chroot is still the same
<saidinesh5> broken qt5 packages
 * saidinesh5 now checks ubuntu emulator
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, hang on; are you installing the armhf version of the packages?
<saidinesh5> yep
<Elleo> saidinesh5: although that said apparently since the chroot doesn't use qemu it probably won't be workable with qmake anyway
<saidinesh5> :|
<Elleo> the ubuntu-emulator's probably the simplest option if it works
<saidinesh5> lets see
<saidinesh5> i just booted it up
<saidinesh5> its very slow though
<saidinesh5> and not sure how i m gonna move files from emulator to pc fast enough
<saidinesh5> without resorting to adb push pull etc..
<Elleo> well adb push is probably the fastest method
<Elleo> maybe making a tar first would be faster
<saidinesh5> hmm...
<saidinesh5> this sucks
<saidinesh5> i locked myself out of the emulator
<saidinesh5> and the password i ve entered doesnt seem to be working
<ogra_> the emulator hardcodes 0000
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> thanks ogra_
<saidinesh5> Elleo: libegl1-mesa-dev libegl1-mesa-drivers  libgles2-mesa-dev libllvm3.5 libmirclient-dev libmirclient8driver-mesa
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'd suggest just let the emulator try whatever it likes and see what happens
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'm not sure exactly what it is that causes issues on the nexus 7
<saidinesh5> does that look like trouble?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: might even be multiboot related if some of the packages install kernel modules in the initramfs
<Elleo> saidinesh5: try and find out ;)
<saidinesh5> lol
<Elleo> at least the emulator can be recreated quicker than reflashing a real device
<saidinesh5> nah Elleo definitely not multiboot related
<saidinesh5> because the moment i install qt5 packages
<saidinesh5> i cant start any program either
<saidinesh5> mhm
<saidinesh5> trying it out
<saidinesh5> oh wait
<saidinesh5> nope
<saidinesh5> i was wrong
<Elleo> oh?
<saidinesh5> well the pacges are broken in
<saidinesh5> emulator too
<Elleo> I'll try setting up an emulator image here and see if I can reproduce it
<saidinesh5> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<saidinesh5>  qtbase5-dev : Depends: libqt5gui5 (= 5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu9) but it is not going to be installed
<saidinesh5> when i do sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-keyboard
<saidinesh5> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<saidinesh5>  qtbase5-dev : Depends: libqt5gui5 (= 5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu9) but it is not going to be installed
<saidinesh5> grrrr
<Elleo> saidinesh5: creating an emulator image now, will let you know what I find when it's finished downloading
<saidinesh5> mhm thanks
<popey> pitti: I am told you have some scripts which you developed which make it easy to run click app autopilot tests locally in the same way they run in the lab. Is this true?
<ogra_> adt-run :)
<ogra_> popey, that will only be true once the lab actually switched to adt-run :)
<popey> but is there something I could use today to run ap tests on devices in my hand?
<ogra_> popey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing ?
<popey> yeah, thats what I used to run, balloons said pitti had new shiny ways to run them
<ogra_> right, thats atd-run
<ogra_> *adt
<popey> is that "done" though?
<ogra_> the code is, the lab transition isnt ...
<popey> so i can run that locally, now?
<ogra_> currently the lab runs pablet-test-run all over the place
<ogra_> pretty much identical to that wikipage still
<balloons> ogra_, right but popey actually wants to have the flashing scripts as well
<ogra_> thats just u-d-f
 * balloons can't find what he's looking for
<ogra_> in the lab
<balloons> sure, what branch is it all in again though?
<ogra_> and i dont think adt-run will change how we deply
<ogra_> no idea
<balloons> that's what I'm after.. plars would know
<plars> balloons: it's not done with adt at this point, but you are talking about the wrappers we use around flashing the device, setting up network, and running tests?
<plars> balloons: that's lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<balloons> plars, yes.. bingo, thank you
<balloons> plars, so if I wanted to clone what you are doing locally, how would you do it?
<plars> balloons: the only other pieces you should need installed are utah (only if you plan to run non-autopilot tests), and phablet-tools/u-d-f/etc
<balloons> plars, right, so I can skip utah and otherwise follow the readme?
<plars> balloons: the addition of other channels has complicated things slightly, let me know when you are ready to try it and I'll walk you through the basics
<balloons> plars, sure. popey also wants to do it
<plars> balloons: there are some convenience things you can do, like copy your network profile for your local wireless network to ~/.ubuntu-ci/wifi.conf
<balloons> ahh right
<plars> balloons: popey: I haven't been through the README in a bit, so it could be out of date. I'll try to get a moment after my standup today to update everything there and have you take it for a spin with a fresh set of eyes to see if I missed anythin
<popey> thanks
<popey> plars: found a bug ☻
<popey> j/k ☻
<plars> popey: awesome!
<plars> popey: balloons: the RTM results at least appear to have improved considerably with some of the recent landings, need to talk to ogra_ today though about further relaxing the systemsettle threshold and it will be even better I think
<plars> popey: balloons: is there a particular thing you're trying to reproduce?
<popey> plars: played with it, noticed it flashes vivid on my device because devel-proposed points to that, i have switched it to rtm proposed for me.
<ogra_> plars, well, lets have one test run with the relaxed setup before relaxing it fiurther :)
<plars> popey: yeah, you can set IMAGE_OPTS before the job to something more sensible - at the moment it doesn't try to keep a sensible list of channels, largely because up until recently that was in flux and included authenticated channel servers and such
<popey> yeah, thats what I did ☻
<plars> ogra_: it's been running with the relaxed settings since friday
<ogra_> plars, you said it landed only after the 140 tests finished when we talked friday
<plars> ogra_: hmm, I thought it ran before, but I'll double check, I've slept since then :)
<ogra_> (and i think thats actually true)
<popey> plars: the provision.sh has a "setting up sudo" section which tries to echo things to /etc/sudoers.d/phablet which fails because the phone is read-only (and I want to keep it that way)...
<RalphP> popey: "rtm proposed" - is this now like 14.10 Unity ?
<popey> RalphP: que?
<popey> RalphP: its one of the channels used on ubuntu phone images.
<RalphP> popey: like the old dev-proposed
<popey> yeah.
<ogra_> RTM is its own derivetive distro
<RalphP> ok, thanks.
<ogra_> *derivative
<pitti> popey: well, the lab still uses phablet-click-run, but yes, you should be able to run them with autopkgtest now
<pitti> popey: get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.7git1_all.deb if you don't run vivid yet
<pitti> popey: there's one gotcha though, it currently breaks with a local .click (i. e. adt-run foo.click), you need to manually install it first
<popey> hmm
<popey> this is getting just as complicated as me writing a shell script to do u-d-f and phablet-test-run ...
<pitti> popey: well, it's certainly not easier CLI wise; the main advantage is that it doesn't cheat with making the device r/w and using apt-get install etc.
<popey> yeah, i dont plan on doing that
<pitti> in fact, once it's ready the plan is to change phablet-test-run to just call the right adt-run rune
<popey> i basically just want to flash, set all the wizards and nonsense off, screen on, push/install a click and run tests
<pitti> popey: right; the setup script does all that, it's just currently broken to install a local .click; I think I'll have that fixed by tomorrow, but if you want to run it today you need that workaround (or, if you test a pre-instelled click it doesn't matter of course)
<popey> well it's also broken provisioning
<popey> it tries to fudge entries into /etc/sudoers and fails because it's r/o
<ogra_> yeah, not designed for adt-run yet
<ogra_> you would need to re-write the sudo bits
<ogra_> (all of them)
<pitti> eek
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1
<popey> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8805086/
<ogra_> pitti, you didnt know that ?
<pitti> ogra_: no, I only called p-t-r once or twice (and that was hard enough to get working)
<ogra_> pitti, oh, thats not p-t-r
<ogra_> pitti, thats the scripts that wrap around all this
<pitti> anyway, as I said I'll work on it tomorrow morning
<pitti> it's just really hard to keep it working, especially as the emulator keeps being broken
<ogra_> seeing popey's paste i actually doubt we need the sudo for the alst command there
<plars> popey: ah, right we run in rw mode because there are some app tests that need dependencies at this point. That is something that will be addressed when we move to adt
<plars> popey: until then, you need to run in rw mode because of those things unfortunately
<popey> plars: how can you.. this is the provision script
<popey> or do you provision and not wipe, so it stays r/w forever?
<ogra_> popey, thats only the screen unlock
<popey> eh
<plars> popey: no, we do a full provision each time with bootstrap
<ogra_> popey, all other bits for provisioning should work justfine with phablet-config
<plars> popey: but it sets rw mode before that point
<popey> hang on.
<plars> with phablet-config
<popey> this is me grabbing the code plars linked to and just running... ./scripts/provision.sh -s 0071ae7610994b1d -n path/to/network/config
<ogra_> and phablet-confi has either its own sudo handling (same way adt does it) or a dbuis backend that doesnt require sudo at all
<popey> thats all i did
<popey> i didn't run anything else, just provision
<popey> (as per the readme)
<popey> which fails...
<plars> popey: in that case, it will fully reprovision the device and set rw mode
<popey> "it"?
<plars> popey: the provision script - it should reboot to bootloader and install from there
<plars> popey: where does it fail?
<popey> yes. it did
<popey> after that
<popey> flashing done, then its setting up the network http://paste.ubuntu.com/8805086/
<ogra_> which works fine
<ogra_> disabling the wizard too
<popey> yes, then it does the sudo stuff
<ogra_> right
<popey> which is where it barfs
<ogra_> which i doubt you actually need nowadays for that dbus call
<ogra_> if you do ... we'Re slightly screwed even for adt
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> mterry, ^^^^ do you still need sudo for unlocking the greeter ?
<pitti> no, we don't
<ogra_> (for the accounts service dbus call)
<pitti> that bit works just fine
<pitti> and it's unity, not accounts-service
<ogra_> right, i thought i saw it being fixed a while ago
<ogra_> ah, the --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts was confusing me
<ogra_> oh, wait
<popey> do i need to file a bug somewhere?
 * ogra_ just scrolled sideways in that paste 
<ogra_> thats totalyl wrong
<ogra_> it should use "phablet-config edges-intro --disable"
<ogra_> that isnt the unlocking at all
<ogra_> just mocking the phablet-config behavior
 * mterry sees ogra's question is answered
<ogra_> mterry, yeah
<ogra_> plars, why dont we use "phablet-config edges-intro --disable" there ?
<pitti> the only reason why adt needs sudo for clicks is to reconfigure apparmor
<ogra_> pitti, shouldnt
<ogra_> phablet-config handles that too via dbus-property-service
<ogra_> if we need to enhance it we should do it there
<plars> ogra_: at one time, edges-intro needed authentication so we had to work around it. If that's no longer the case, I can restore that
<ogra_> yeah, that should be long fixed
<plars> right now, we're just using adb shell "sudo dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.        Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.   Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:       boolean:false"
<ogra_> yes, thats what i just noticed
<plars> ogra_: ack, I'll replace it - but doing it with sudo works as well
<ogra_> plars, not in ro mode :)
<plars> popey: appears to be hitting some problem where rw mode did not get enabled properly. I'd be curious to see the earlier bit of the log
<ogra_> thanks to dbus-property-service you dont need sudo
<plars> ogra_: but as I said before - because we use phablet-test-run, we still need rw
<popey> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8805226/ full log
<ogra_> i thought pitti's adt-run makes that obsolete
<plars> ogra_: it should yes, but we don't use that yet. I had problems in earlier attempts and had an email from him over the weekend saying there were a lot more fixes. Just need to try them still and try to squeeze it into a sprint
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> no hurry :)
<plars> if I get a moment today, I'll install the vivid adt-run locally and give it another go
<plars> ogra_: trust me, I'd like to get to using it also, it would make my life much simpler I think
<plars> but have to be really sure it's not going to break the world for us
<plars> popey: I don't see where it set writable image there
<popey> plars: me either ☻
<plars> popey: ah, you are runnin provision directly, not through run-smoke
<plars> popey: use the -w arg also with provision
<popey> right, thats what the readme says ☻
<plars> popey: it should really be the default now that we know we can't get to r/o without going to adt, but I'm not inclined to change that at the moment
 * popey runs that
<plars> popey: the README surely needs updating though, and iirc it doesn't really say, just says to use -h to see the options
<popey> right, and it doesn't mention run-smoke, which is why i didnt run that..
<plars> popey: run-smoke just wraps up the whole process of provisioning and running tests so you don't have to do them as separate steps unless you want to
<popey> ok
<plars> popey: so if you want it to provision with rtm, and run just the dropping letters tests for example, you could do:
<plars> IMAGE_OPT="--bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed" ./run-smoke -a dropping_letters_app
<plars> popey: note: it'll look for your wifi.conf under ~/.ubuntu-ci/wifi.conf
<popey> k
<plars> popey: if you want to continue running things like that without reinstalling, you can also add -n or --no-provision)
<popey> kk
<Elleo> saidinesh5: looks like the emulator creates an i386 environment by default now, I get failures when passing armhf as the arch to create
<Elleo> saidinesh5: so I guess that's a no-go too :/
<popey> gnnnnn 2014/11/03 17:01:12 Cannot push /home/alan/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-79963ea0bc0a02dfde922d4dfd7a08cea4689fe4028510873fdf9814ae4f4111.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<pitti> sorry, got disconnected; (1) it doesn't work for clicks installed by adt-run, (2) it's way too slow
<popey> plars: this run-smoke is doing a load of apt-get stuff....
<ogra_> thats why the image needs to be writable ;)
<popey> autopilot I see and others
<ogra_> yep
<plars> popey: yes, depending on the test you run, some have dependencies for the testing
<ogra_> thats the stuff that adt-run will actually fix
<plars> incidentally, some of them don't seem to work for autopkgtest runs yet, particularly the ones that we still install as debian packages rather than click (webbrowser, unity8, etc)
<popey> kk
<plars> so many of these will need some work to get parity with what we have today
<markuman> I try to install ubuntu on my nexus 4
<markuman> https://paste.xinu.at/Gy3e/
<ogra_> looks fine
<ogra_> (the devel channel is prett old though)
<markuman> after rebooting and watching the ubuntu icon sevaral minutes it ask for "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot"
<ogra_> it should just auto-reboot after the rotating ubuntu logo
<ogra_> it surely does here
<markuman> yeah, but it ask my "no" or "yes - disable recovery flash"
<ogra_> i think it doesnt matter what you pick there (though you shouldnt even have gotten into recovery at all after it finished the unpacking (the rotating logo))
<ogra_> just reboot without going into recovery
<ogra_> it should get you into ubuntu
<markuman> ok
<markuman> ogra_: "Hi, welcome to your ubuntu phone" :)
<ogra_> (buit you should really use a different channel ... rtm-proposed or devel-proposed rather than devel)
<markuman> ogra_: can i change it inside ubuntu touch or do i have to use adb?
<ogra_> you can either use adb (sudo system-image-cli --switch <channel_you_want> -v)  or ubuntu-device-flash again
<kenvandine> Laney, i really should have caught that in my review of your branch :)
<Laney> yeah me too
<kenvandine> just easy to miss a simple line placement thing like that
<markuman> ogra_: do i have to activate debugging somehwere again?
<ogra_> in system settings
<markuman> ogra_: ah ok
<ogra_> (developer mode ... under "about this device")
<markuman> system-image-cli --switch rpm-proposed -v?
<markuman> do i have to reboot into bootloader again?
<pitti> plars, popey: if you want to play around, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest_3.7git2_all.deb fixes the issue with local clicks (no test case yet, need to reproduce in something like a container first)
<ogra_> use --lost-channels for the exact channel notation
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> --list-channles
<dobey> markuman: rtm not rpm
<markuman> ok
<ogra_> and you need sudo
<markuman> got it
<ogra_> (with the PIN or password you set in the UI)
<dobey> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is the full channel path/name
<markuman> and from bootloader or running ubunt?
<pitti> plars, popey: my full command, for reference: adt-run --setup-commands 'mount -o remount,ro /' /tmp/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.339_all.click --- ssh -s adb
<ogra_> from the adb shell
<markuman> yeah but should i do sudo adb reboot bootloader before?
<ogra_> no
<markuman> ok
<ogra_> from the running adb shell
<pitti> plars, popey: I always run the setup-commands for safety, as both emulator and dual-boot are r/w by default unfortunately
<pitti> (as I don't want to screw up my install with apt-get)
<pitti> plars, popey: as usual, if your password isn't "0000", you need to append -- -ps3kr1t
<plars> pitti: cool, that was something I was hoping to revisit today anyway, so I'll pull that one
<plars> pitti: what was the issue with local clicks? I guess that's something popey was hitting?
<pitti> plars:
<pitti> adt-run [18:34:55]: Updating AppArmor rules to allow autopilot introspection
<pitti> [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.283_all.click'
<pitti> adt-run [18:34:57]: ERROR: unexpected error: Failed to update click AppArmor rules
<pitti> plars: something like that
<popey> plars: sadly after all that my dropping-letters test fails with system idle
<pitti> plars: i. e. testbed vs. host .click file path confusion
<plars> popey: did it manage to unlock the screen?
<popey> yes
<popey>   + idle level: 92.425
<popey> never got under 91
<popey> er, above 92
<popey> :D
<plars> popey: ah, yes... system idle level has been the topic of much debate lately. We relaxed it a bit, but not enough to hit that level. What were the big offenders?
<popey> /system/bin/sensors.qcom
<pitti> plars, popey: also uploaded to vivid now FTR
<popey> will run some more tests as that was just one run. need more data!
<plars> popey: sensors? I don't recall seeing that one before but maybe ogra has spotted it recently with his script that scrapes the big processes in top. Or maybe you were shaking the device and driving the sensors crazy during the run? :)
<popey> this is on mako btw
<ogra_> plars, nope
 * popey leaves it running for a bit
<ogra_> plars, i didnt check mako yet ... only krillin
 * balloons tries to follow along with the conversation.. I hope you are taking notes popey?>
<ogra_> he will just give you the perfectly working code once he is done ;)
<ogra_> who needs notes :P
<plars> ogra_: popey: usually on mako, it's unity8, unity8-dash, or media-hub-server that kills systemsettle for me
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats the common meme
<dobey> wtf
<ogra_> and something tvoss is currently working on
<dobey> i just filed a bug against lp:clock-app
<plars> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch_stable-mako-smoke-daily/395/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/topafter.log/*view*/ is a good recent example from rtm/mako
<dobey> but clock-app does not appear in the "Affects" list on lp
<nik90> dobey: its ubuntu-clock-app
<ogra_> plars, the prob is that these processes go wild even if you kill unity8 (not only if it crashes unconditionally)
<dobey> nik90: what the heck is clock-app then?
<nik90> dobey: god knows..I think it is a old project name that was supposed to be removed
<dobey> oh it's inactive
<dobey> why did launchpad even let me file a bug
<dobey> weird
<dobey> great, and i can't remove the bad project from the bug, via the web
<nik90> dobey: can you give me the bug link
<dobey> and iirc, i can't "no longer affects" a bug from the API
<dobey> whee
<dobey> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1388931
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388931 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No setting for 12h or 24h clock format any more" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> dobey: thnx, I will comment there for more visibility
<om26er> mterry, Hi!
<om26er> mterry, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/passphrase-continue-rtm/+merge/240271 there is a mention of 4 fixes in the commit message, but only two of the mentioned issues are fixed.
<om26er> I see the string change was reverted, so basically only the 4th mentioned issue there is not fixed.
<om26er> kenvandine, perhaps you could help me with that ? ^
<om26er> its ubuntu-rtm/landing-013
<popey> plars: hmm.. doing second flash.. it's been sat at this for 20 mins... 2014/11/03 17:58:07 Done pushing /home/alan/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/device-b3355af0ca59fde927537eea2d77e5d5452061bc55dac8456ff2c0eecff63faf.tar.xz to device
<popey> need to go out, will check again when I get back
<plars> popey: what does your device seen to be doing? That seems to just be stuck in udf
<popey> was sat in recovery mode
<plars> Sounds like UDF failed
 * popey kicks it off again and goes out
<ogra_> sounds like it didnt go to bootloader
<markuman> is it possible to close programms in ubuntu touch?
<chrisc> swipe them away
<dobey> markuman: when not in foreground, they are stopped. swiping from right edge to get app overview, and then swiping up on an app will kill it
<chrisc> drag the screen from the right edge and then swipe the ones you want to close
<markuman> k thx
<markuman> can i import carddav contacts?
<ogra_> only google contacts atm i think
<popey> ok, now I'm massively confused.
<popey> $ IMAGE_OPT="--bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed" ./scripts/run-smoke -a dropping_letters_app
<popey> whats wrong with that?
<popey> run-smoke is complaining that I haven't specified -s as it's required
<ogra_> passwd ;)
<popey> $ IMAGE_OPT="--bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed" ./scripts/run-smoke -a dropping_letters_app
<popey> thats the command I previously ran
<popey> identical
<popey> it previously ran (albeit with system settle issues) - now it complains that -s isnt set.. me no understand
<popey> aha! no device showing up, thats why
<ogra_> just set -s
<ogra_> :P
<plars> popey: either you plugged in another device or the one you have is not visible to adb
<popey> didnt have to last time.
<popey> will forcibly set -s this time
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> note that the emulator is also a device for adb ;)
<mhall119> jdstrand: taking your advice and flashing to r118
<plars> Indeed
<popey> ok, its stuck again i think. sat doing nothing after 2014/11/03 18:34:33 Done pushing /home/alan/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/custom-761e8a93754d4170fc8f1d4dad38567fb260cca55a8f42141d2da6c682ac43bf.tar.xz to device
<popey> its in recovery now.
<markuman> how can i add programms to the left panel?
<jdstrand> mhall119: cool. it isn't a flawless experience, but it has so far been much better than promoted 5. oh. I should mentioned I also installed oxide and webbrowser-app from http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-015 because it has fixes for big oxide memleaks. that said, fair warning, those are going to be the packages that land in rtm (the PM team said that they wanted a backported fix to 1.2 due to
<ogra_> markuman, open them from the apps scope ... if they run, tap and hold the icon
<jdstrand> mhall119: those aren't*
<ogra_> markuman, in the left panel i mean :)
<kenvandine> om26er, which isn't fixed?
<markuman> ogra_: k thx
<mhall119> jdstrand: really as long as ofono doesn't have to be restarted and the dash is a little more stable, I'll be happy
<mhall119> I've been living with oxide memory hunger for a while
<jdstrand> mhall119: yeah, that ofono issue was annoying. it seems to be fixed. the dash may be affected by the oxide memleak, so if it isn't better, try the silo
<ogra_> jdstrand, mhall119 wait 10min and there will be a promoted #6
<mhall119> ogra_: now you tell me :(
<ogra_> (just running the promotion scripts here)
<OrokuSaki> hi! nobody seems to know so I am asking you guys.. anyone have problems with gnome-fallback on trusty with armhf? I upgraded my distro from raring to trusty, and gnome-fallback won't work... and the onboard keyboard is just a black rectangle.. even with fbdev xorg driver... or freedreno which is working. I moved to unicorn.. same problem..
<mhall119> it's already rebooting into 118
<ogra_> watching #ubuntu-ci-eng helps ;)
<OrokuSaki> I noticed somehow I seem to have some ubuntu touch packages accessible or perhaps that is what apt-get thinks I am on.. ubuntu touch? since I am trusty and armhm?
<kenvandine> om26er, they all look fixed to me
<OrokuSaki> Is that possible ogra? Upgrading from 13.04 raring armhf to 14.04 trusty or 14.10 would give me graphic stuff meant for touch instead of desktop?
<mhall119> ogra_: but balloons will make me write tests if I'm in there
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> mhall119, perfect !!! come over !!!!
<OrokuSaki> I had a 13.04 desktop with freedreno... and I am upgrading with a 3.4 kernel (since I can't run ubuntu touch with cm11 sources and I get bored)
<balloons> :p
<om26er> kenvandine, When pressing Back on the Wi-Fi screen, go to "Lock security" page instead of the "Choose a password" page.
<OrokuSaki> Works great with Fedora 21 and gnome 3.14 or kde.. but no go with Ubuntu even trying gnome-fallback
<OrokuSaki> I get some LibGL error I think
<OrokuSaki> At work. (rofl)
<om26er> that is not fixed. neither is "Fix phrasing of "4 numbers" to "4 digits only"" fixed, but that was reverted I can see in a commit.
<om26er> kenvandine, which image did you test on ? I am testing on 140 on krillin.
<kenvandine> the string revert was planned
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, there is no way any ubuntu-touch stuff would be installed by ubuntu-desktop ... but since 13.04 nobody has done anything for -desktop on armhf
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, so it could be broken as hell, no idea
<mhall119> oh, we have a rotation lock indicator now
<OrokuSaki> onboard keyboard is just a black rectangle..with unity greeter.. and after that.. background with no panels.. compiz I don't expect to work.. but I think old gnome would
<kenvandine> i tested on 139
<kenvandine> krillin
<OrokuSaki> I think it is broken as hell. =)
<OrokuSaki> Mess with it later.. give me something to do
<kenvandine> om26er, i just tested it again on mako, but from the vivid build
 * kenvandine tries again on rtm/krillin
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, you definitely will need binary drivers that fully support EGL for unity7 to work
<OrokuSaki> I read x86 people without 3d acceleration have this problem
<OrokuSaki> Yeah but I am not trying unity... just gnome-fallback.. not even gdm-greeter seems to like me
<OrokuSaki> unity-greeter works great.. except for onboard keyboard
<kenvandine> om26er, oh... you're right!
<ogra_> yeah, no idea, i dont touch -desktop on arm anymore
<kenvandine> i wonder if something got lost there in the backport
<OrokuSaki> I usually use unity greeter to go to gnome-fallback\flashback stuff
<OrokuSaki> Vivid seems to be getting freedreno support with mesa.. which is cool.
<OrokuSaki> Thought I would let ya guys know though.. arm desktop 14.04 has graphic issues... which.. I wish ubuntu would do more desktop releases for arm... =)
<OrokuSaki> 13.04 was the last.. then you gotta dist-upgrade etc
<ogra_> feel free to contribute ...
<OrokuSaki> nod
<ogra_> patches wont be rejected
<ogra_> (got to #ubuntu-desktop though)
<OrokuSaki> there is a ppa a guy seems to have fixed stuff for x86.. will give him a shout see what he recompiled etc
<OrokuSaki> Can't wait for the cm11 version again... =( Saki out!
<kenvandine> mterry, i think something got hosed in your backport branch
<kenvandine> +                pageStack.load(Qt.resolvedUrl("passwd-set.qml"))
<kenvandine> i think that should be 31-passwd-set.qml
<kenvandine> mterry, or rename the file
<kenvandine> mterry, which would probably be better
 * mhall119 flashes again to RTM #6
<mhall119> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> ogra_: is this based on -proposed #118?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> its the same
<markuman> is it possible to remove the video and the music dashboard?
<om26er> kenvandine, since you marked that branch as 'Needs fixing' I can stop testing the silo now ?
<mhall119> markuman: from the phone dash or the desktop dash?
<ogra_> markuman, there is a little star in the top right corner
<ogra_> indicating they are selected favorites
<markuman> mhall119: phone dash
<mhall119> markuman: as ogra_ said, un-select the start in the top-right corner to remove it from the dash
<kenvandine> om26er, yes, for now
<mhall119> s/start/star/
<markuman> ogra_: thx
<kenvandine> om26er, we need mterry to fix that
<ogra_> if you want them back, swipe from the bottom
<kenvandine> om26er, sorry about that
<ogra_> there you can select scopes
<mhall119> you can add all kinds of other scopes that way too ^^
<om26er> kenvandine, ok, no problem :)
<gcollura> can anyone review my MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/content-hub/fix-1384490/+merge/240156
<markuman> ogra_: got it. thx
<popey> bfiller: do you have someone who can review the above branch? maybe kenvandine or Elleo ?
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you look at that?
<Elleo> popey, gcollura: if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow I'd be happy to review it
<Elleo> heading out for the evening now :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i know you were looking at fixing that already right?
<Elleo> kenvandine: it was on my list of things to fix, I hadn't done anything towards it yet though, so it's great to have an MR contributed :)
<gcollura> Elleo, thank you no problem, I'm patient :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, thanks, i'd prefer you look at that one:)
<kenvandine> gcollura, thanks for the branch!
<gcollura> kenvandine, you're welcome :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: is the content hub move bug #1373086 fixed in RTM #6?
<ubot5> bug 1373086 in content-hub "Using contentItem.move(dir, filename) doesn't work under confinement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373086
<kenvandine> mterry, confirmed, it's failing to load passwd-set.qml because the backport didn't include the rename of the file
<mhall119> gcollura: thanks for the MR!
<markuman> how to can i make a screenshot?
<markuman> is there a wiki/faq for all those questions?
<om26er> kenvandine, should I mark the silo as failed ?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> kenvandine: \o/ now my MemeBook app will be useful :)
<kenvandine> om26er, that's fine... will it show back up on your radar when i make the silo as passed again?
<kenvandine> tested that is
<om26er> kenvandine, yes, it will.
<mhall119> hmmm, storage reporting in r6 is strange
<kenvandine> mhall119, on mako?
<mhall119> yeah
<kenvandine> storage reporting on mako is terrible
<gcollura> markuman, do you want to take screeshots on the device?
<kenvandine> because of the way the mounts work
<kenvandine> not sure what we can do about it
<mhall119> says I have only 2.1GB storage and Ubuntu uses 0 bytes
<markuman> gcollura: yes
<kenvandine> i sent a plea to the ubuntu-phone list for advice... and no replies
<kenvandine> it's because of the loop mounts and stuff
<gcollura> markuman, you need to install phablet-tools and run the command: phablet-screenshot filename.png
<mhall119> kenvandine: yeah, it's pretty hairy
<kenvandine> mhall119, so for now that is a mako only issue...
<kenvandine> other devices won't do that
<mhall119> not even the other Nexus devices?
<kenvandine> not sure...
<kenvandine> i still don't understand why we do that on mako
<kenvandine> i don't really want to understand either that part of the stack :)
<mhall119> evolution I think, probably dates back to the pre-flipped days
<popey> baaaaah 2014/11/03 19:05:11 Cannot push /home/alan/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-79963ea0bc0a02dfde922d4dfd7a08cea4689fe4028510873fdf9814ae4f4111.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
 * popey starts again
<n3tJ4ckr> Does anyone know if there is a rtm changelog?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<n3tJ4ckr> thanks ogra
<popey> plars: well I'm confused, it flat out wont flash now
<popey> sits there in recovery forever
<plars> popey: show me the command line you're running?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8807302/
<plars> popey: so it's rebooting to the bootloader, and running ubuntu-device-flash, but never makes it out of ubuntu-device-flash? Does UDF complain at any point? (I'm guessing no, it has a nasty habit of failing without much information on why)
<plars> popey: also, have pastebin of the output?
<plars> I'll try it locally also, but my mako has no battery so I can only try krillin
<mterry> kenvandine, omg so sorry
<mterry> kenvandine, was out for lunch/gym
<popey> plars: it ends up in recovery for ages then falls over
<popey> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8807373/ thats the output of the most recent run, right now its sat in recovery
<kenvandine> mterry, the joys of cherry picking :)
<plars> popey: 118 ran just fine in the lab, not sure why it would fail locally. I'm guessing somethings off with your mako? You could try to run udf by hand, but as you can see from the command line it runs, there's nothing special about it
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah that was dumb.  Should have tested fresh cherry picked branch, but probably had left-over file from other branch
<mterry> in my /usr/share
<popey> plars: why is it doing --bootstrap?
<popey> surely that's not necessary
<mterry> kenvandine, pushed rename to bzr but let me test everything on my phone for realz
<plars> popey: we always install from bootloader - that was the recommendation from the phonedations team
<popey> ok
 * mterry flashes
 * popey averts his eyes
<mterry> :)
<stgraber> slangasek: first pass at some documentation, should finish filling in the blanks later today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ServerOperation
<kenvandine> mterry, om26er_: i'm rebuilding silo 13 with the fix
<davmor2> mterry: shame on you, code of conduct and all that, now you have upset poor popey 's sense of humour and he is being funny again, I hope you're happy with yourself,  I know I was thanks for giggle popey :)
<mterry> davmor2, hah
<mterry> kenvandine, new branch seems to work fine on my krillin
<mterry> kenvandine, made sure to clean out /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/Pages first
<kenvandine> mterry, great, thanks
<slangasek> stgraber: excellent!  Thanks :)
<sergiusens> popey: plars installing from using bootstrap ensures recovery uses the latest kernel and recovery
<popey> ok. I can't fathom why this install hangs when run from the test scripts
 * popey wipes
<sergiusens> popey: from the pastebin, I can't either
<popey> trying a wipe and start fresh
<popey> dunno if it's relavent but it's a 16GB mako, not an 8GB one...
<sergiusens> popey: bootstrap does a wipe already
<sergiusens> popey: I would like to see 'dmesg' and the recovery logs when it hangs though
<popey> sergiusens: well thats odd, i did a clean flash and it remembered my passphrase
<popey> oh, i didnt bootstrap that time.
<taiebot> Hi all any update on this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837 going this week end abroad and ll have to find an extra phone to put my sim card in roaming mode. I know its not priority but would like to see a time frame or a possible hack as it is quite inconvenient when i am abroad.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<dobey> taiebot: do you not see any of that if you open the phone app and tap the settings gear icon?
<taiebot> dobey: no simtoolkit is really missing from UT  http://support.vodafone.com.au/articles/FAQ/SIM-Toolkit so i can not access the sim card where i can select roaming mode. I really think i should change provider but UT should still provide this as there might be other providers doing this. I have also read about banks using sim toolkit in Asia.
<popey> chrisccoulson: visiting player.fm on my phone is this expected? http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-03-204537.png
<popey> ahayzen_: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Ubuntu-Touch-to-Feature-a-Beautiful-Music-App-463931.shtml
<chrisccoulson> popey, looks like a webbrowser-app bug - the error is definitely valid, but it looks like it's for a subresource network connection. The browser should just ignore those because there isn't a sane way to display them (and we don't allow you to override them in oxide anyway)
<chrisccoulson> chrome and firefox just ignore these silently
<popey> ok, will file a bug
<popey> ta
<chrisccoulson> in fact, I though I'd already reported this
<chrisccoulson> one second
<popey> ok
<dobey> taiebot: i don't know what vodafone's sim toolkit is. if i open the phone settings, i can change sim settings like call forwarding, call waiting, and access provider-specific numbers stored on the SIM
<chrisccoulson> popey, bug 1377194 - the first point is related to this
<ubot5> bug 1377194 in webbrowser-app "Various issues with security UI's" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377194
<ahayzen_> popey, blimey!
<dobey> popey: it's really fun for webapps with no chrome. how do you even know the site is secure, when it does work? :)
<popey> thanks chrisccoulson
<kenvandine> om26er_, i've confirmed mterry's fix in silo 13
<mterry> w00t
<om26er_> kenvandine, heh, me too! I was in the process of testing the wizard
<kenvandine> thx
<taiebot> dobey: yes but the STK is missing. i am just hoping it will not be a forgotten bug as I think this is a must have for any phone. This used to be how you could save contacts on your simcard on an old nokia phone also you could save texts on your simcard. I would ask the CAG if they really are planning to keep  using the sim toolkit  Most of them are certainly not using it anymore they prefer using  proper apps.
<dobey> taiebot: that seems like something that the carrier adds to their phoens. on an old nokia phone, all my contacts and sms were stored on the sim.
<taiebot> dobey: so you think it will be the carrier duty to install this on UT? I would have thought the first phones would be sim free phone ( not attached to any carrier).
<sergiusens> taiebot: dobey stk also requires implementation/integration in ofono and higher
<sergiusens> but I don't think stk is something we are going to focus on
<taiebot> sergiusens: will it ever be implemented ? or this is old technology that UT would not support
<sergiusens> taiebot: I can't answer that as I don't know; maybe if you write the code; stuff can happen ;-)
<taiebot> sergiusens, dobey: It would be good to know as it is a watch-out for consumer. I am the first one to report such a bug but who knows if UT gain into popularity.
<sergiusens> taiebot: more than a bug it's just a missing feature which is not on the roadmap that I know of
<taiebot> sergiusens: i am pushing to put this on the roadmap :-D
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> well, my webos phone just says "no sim services available" when i open the sim toolkit app on it, with my sim installed
<sergiusens> dobey: well, the carrier does indeed need to install something onto the sim for it to work as well ;-)
<dobey> sergiusens: yes, of course, but if there's nothing there, it's hard for me to test what's supposed to be there :)
<dobey> i'll see if a really old att sim has anything on it
<dobey> nothing there either apparently. did get a "SIM not provisioned" message though. but nothing in sim toolkit app
<taiebot> dobey: it might be very carrier and country dependant
<taiebot> Here a review in africa of google sim toolkit http://blog.nyaruka.com/androids-achilles-heal-the-sim-toolkit
<dobey> taiebot: it's an att branded hp pre3, for the us market.
<taiebot> dobey, serguisens: will put this  article on my bug might get some more love like this http://blog.nyaruka.com/androids-achilles-heal-the-sim-toolkit
<popey> sergiusens: while my phone is sat in recovery mode I can't get in via adb shell to get dmesg logs!
<sergiusens> popey: hah, well at least it's not a u-d-f issue
<sergiusens> popey: what does adb devices say?
<popey> 0071ae7610994b1d        recovery
<popey> adb shell just hangs there
<sergiusens> popey: what if you adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server; adb shell ?
<popey> udf crapped out
<popey> and i get a shell prompt on the device
<sergiusens> popey: yeah; is this a new install?
<sergiusens> popey: you can try udf again now that adb is running as root on your host
<popey> hang on
<popey> about an hour ago I did udf just fine
<sergiusens> oh
<popey> now running it with --bootstrap its failing
<popey> + ubuntu-device-flash --password ubuntuci --bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<sergiusens> popey: from recovery?
<popey> thats the command line
<sergiusens> ack
<popey> well the script puts it into bootloader and then runs udf
<popey> frustrating because I can flash it fine without --bootstrap
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808538/ is the dmesg from recovery mode
<sergiusens> popey: these sent uevent USB_STATE=CONNECTED only happen if you physically disconnect the cable or if usb on your host has gone bonkers; are you on a usb hub?
<sergiusens> can you reset it?
<popey> no
<popey> its the port on my laptop
<sergiusens> popey: how about changing the port?
<popey> ok
 * popey starts again
<popey> thanks for the help
<dobey> where are logs stored for mms failures?
<thomi> slangasek: Does the Foundations team look after bootchart?
<slangasek> thomi: in a pinch...
<thomi> slangasek: we're trying to work on the bootspeed tests (desktop and touch), but there are two bootchart bugs that are blocking us
<slangasek> bug #s?
<thomi> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootchart/+bug/1381177 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootchart/+bug/1384450
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381177 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "bootchart raises IndexError" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384450 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "Cannot install bootchart on touch" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> We're sprinting on these tests this week and next, and these bugs are blocking our progress on the bootchart side of things
<slangasek> ah.  yes, the package assumes that it can integrate with the kernel/initramfs hooks
<slangasek> ogra_, rsalveti: ^^ have you solved this problem for other packages with initramfs hooks?
<rsalveti> I think it works for mako but not yet for krillin
<slangasek> oh?
<rsalveti> we might have a barajas bug for krillin
<rsalveti> I don't think modules are fully working yet for krillin
<rsalveti> and there is also no kernel package
<slangasek> right
<rsalveti> complained about that many times already
<slangasek> but the initramfs isn't managed by kernel packaging even if it exists
<rsalveti> no, just makes the modules part a bit easier
<rsalveti> we'd need modules in there and also the proper hooks for flash-kernel to update the boot img
<rsalveti> or similar
<brendand> barry, can the phased updates test only be run on mako? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-image
<thomi> rsalveti: slangasek: so... whose plate does that work fall on?
<rsalveti> thomi: us (ogra) and barajas
<barry> brendand: well, you can run it on krillin if you fake the device.  that's because the only place we actually have a deployed phased update is on stgraber's staging server
<barry> brendand: that's why you want to use --dry-run
<brendand> barry, ah yeah i see you can pass the device to system-image-cli
<thomi> rsalveti: Should I talk to ogra to get an ETA on a fix, or run this up through the management escalation chain?
<barry> brendand: yep
<rsalveti> thomi: please ping ogra_ first, I can discuss this tomorrow morning with him
<brendand> barry, so there's no risk that it won't just not work on krillin later?
<rsalveti> and see what is missing for it
<thomi> rsalveti: will do - I guess it's past his EOD, so I'll email.
<rsalveti> adding management will not help much at this point
<rsalveti> thomi: yup
<thomi> slangasek: what about the first bug? That would seemm to be in your camp a bit more?
<thomi> rsalveti: thansk
<barry> brendand: the risk due to this change should be low, since it has nothing to do with the device.  it was just a convenient channel/device for stgraber to set up the test on.  it's really the index.json file that has all the goodness
<rsalveti> slangasek: are we still doing binary sync from vivid into rtm or just src copy instead?
<ogra_> thomi, ETA -> tomorrow EU evening ...
<ogra_> sorry, that slipped through :(
<thomi> ogra_: oh, you're still around - thanks!
<slangasek> rsalveti: vivid->rtm should be source copy only (with a differing version number)
<slangasek> thomi: the first bug looks like it's ours, yes
<rsalveti> slangasek: do we need to add rtm in the version string?
<rsalveti> slangasek: even if something already landed in vivid?
<thomi> slangasek: are you able to suggest an ETA for that bugfix please?
<slangasek> rsalveti: it's important that there be a unique version number for each upload, but Launchpad won't enforce this for you; the easiest way to ensure this is to always add rtm in the version string, but if you're sure you're using an unclaimed version number, then ok
<slangasek> barry: would you have some time today to look at bug #1381177? it's a critical issue for thomi
<ubot5> bug 1381177 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "bootchart raises IndexError" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381177
<rsalveti> right
<barry> slangasek: yep, i can look
<thomi> yay! I get to hassle barry some more :D
<slangasek> barry: cheers
<barry> thomi any chance you have a bootchart.tgz that triggers the bug?
<thomi> barry: I asked Max (nuclearbob) to join us, he should be able to get it
<ogra_> slangasek, fyi. export FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=true
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> in cease you ever need it
<ogra_> *case
<slangasek> of course, any of these workarounds will still not give you bootchart support in the initramfs on the phone
<ogra_> we dont have proper initramfs support on krillin
<ogra_> or rather proper update support for it
<slangasek> nor on mako, AFAIK?
<ogra_> (and i have never seen the initramfs side work on arm anyway, so this is moot until someone researches and finds out why there is no data collected)
<slangasek> hmm
<ogra_> mako updates fine
<ogra_> all supported arches that we proted work
<ogra_> *ported
<ogra_> (anyway, i'm not really here ... will try to find a way to inject the var tomorrow for now)
<ogra_> (and no idea about the index error, it works just fine here)
<ogra_> (but will try to repro)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: oh .... so any other nice plans?
<saidinesh5> i started migration to cmake though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: buy a nexus 4? :P
<saidinesh5> nah.. not during a job hunt :P
<Elleo> saidinesh5: afraid I'm out of other suggestions, switching to cmake's probably the most sensible joice
<Elleo> choice*
<saidinesh5> mhm... just last week i refactored the whole thing to a sensible way using qmake lol
<Elleo> heh
<saidinesh5> i wanted to try out cmake but then thought more important things first
<saidinesh5> so did it with qmake
<saidinesh5> qmake can be quite annoying though
<saidinesh5> oh btw Elleo did i show you how it looks like?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nope?
<saidinesh5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zgKIa4Baf0
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nice, looks very swish :)
<saidinesh5> heh swish?
<Elleo> ~fancy
<saidinesh5> that flash animation program?
<saidinesh5> Aahhh
<Marzel> Good evening!
<saidinesh5> yeah i actually was wondering about a cleaner way to represent which key has been pressed, so used the glowing light thing
<saidinesh5> evening Marzel
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, looks good :)
<saidinesh5> also  i was working to make it eat directly from android dictionaries right now
<Marzel> I 've tried to change my channel to devel-purposed. But if I run ubuntu-device-flash, I always get "error status 255". What does this mean?
<saidinesh5> well after cmake porting i guesss
<saidinesh5> was hoping there would be some dirty trick to reuse presage or something like that to get all the prediction etc.
<saidinesh5> but i think i ll have to write it myself
<Elleo> saidinesh5: presage might be usable for prediction, it's not great for swype style correction though, since it doesn't take any spatial information into account
<Elleo> although I'm planning on writing a prediction module for it to do some spatial stuff when I have time
<saidinesh5> mhm..  1 step at a time for me
<saidinesh5> oh?
<saidinesh5> like?
<Elleo> just basic stuff, so it can take account of nearby keys in its predictions
<saidinesh5> currently i m just modifying levenstein's distance algorithm
<Elleo> e.g. at the moment "thr" predicts "through", whereas if you take spatial key positions into account its more likely to be "the"
<saidinesh5> to account for nearby keys  etc...
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> thats not that hard to hack i imagine
<saidinesh5> that's hwo i started too
<Elleo> nah, shouldn't be; the main thing will be fiddling out the best weightings vs the rest of the prediction model
<saidinesh5> yeah indeed
<saidinesh5> thats what irks me too
<saidinesh5> but i realized i would need Unit tests etc..
<saidinesh5> to test them all
<saidinesh5> thats how the current plan is to get a half decent maliit plugin
<saidinesh5> and collect lots of unit tests
<Elleo> saidinesh5: is skeyer open source?
<saidinesh5> collect/make
<Marzel> I 've tried to change my channel to devel-purposed. But if I run ubuntu-device-flash, I always get "error status 255". What does this mean? Anybody an idea? saidinesh5? :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: it is intended to be. just didnt open it up yet cuz i wanted to have something substantial
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool, well when you do let me know; I'll happily help hack on it :)
<saidinesh5> so far that involves 1 hard disk crash, lots of wasted time on maliit :P
<saidinesh5> Ah sure .. :)
<saidinesh5> Marzel: i m not sure about your problem though
<Marzel> saidinesh5: Hm...Google couldn't tell me something more. And I don't have any idea, where the problem could come from...
<saidinesh5> Marzel: why not directly use fastboot to flash things?
<saidinesh5> adb and fastboot to flash the images
<Marzel> How to use?
 * saidinesh5 checks
<saidinesh5> btw. Marzel which device do you use?
<Marzel> Nexus 4
<Marzel> (mako 16 GB)
<saidinesh5> Ahh Marzel then why not use multirom?
<saidinesh5> it works quite well for me
<saidinesh5> and that way you get to happily dualboot
<stgraber> slangasek: there you go, filled in the remaining sections of the wiki page. Let me know if there's something that's not covered.
<Marzel> Because, I ve two phones to try ubuntu. ;)
<saidinesh5> Marzel: nevertheless multirom is very nice way to install ubuntu if you ask me
<saidinesh5> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<saidinesh5> simply install that app on a rooted device
<saidinesh5> and it does everything for you
<Marzel> Hm... But it worked in September...why not now?
<saidinesh5> lol well .. lots of things seem broken even for me
<Marzel> (So, the phone is running ubuntu. I only want to change from devel to devel-puposed... ;) )
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> maybe that change is just editing some ppa in /etc/apt ?
<saidinesh5> not sure
<Marzel> On phone or on laptop?
<Marzel> Sry... :D
<saidinesh5> heh on phone
<matv1> soo this might have been already but after updating to rtm 6 my U1 account crashes when i want to install an app..
<matv1> has someone seen this happen?
<Marzel> matv1 Yes, I had nearly the same problem. Only remove this account and add it again...
<Marzel> matv1 Sorry, not nearly. ;)
<Marzel> saidinesh5 nothing...
<saidinesh5> hmm .....
 * saidinesh5 shrugs
<matv1> Marzel are you sure? I know about a bug in the previous promoted image where U1 account seemed in order but failed to work.
<matv1> Now, I the account just gets deleted when i install an app from the store.
<matv1> so in other words, I can add the account again but when i go into the store and try install an app, that fails and the account is deleted again
<matv1> does that sound like what you got?
<Marzel> matv1 Oh, no. This is not that I had....
<matv1> Marzel okay
<matv1> Marzel are u running rtm 6 image?
<matv1> Marzel in which case you might be able to reproduce
<Marzel> matv1 No, I've utopic r¿243? My Bug comes from time to time....
<Marzel> matv1 Which phone do you have?
<matv1> Marzel Mako
<matv1> ie Nexus4
<saidinesh5> ogra_: could you look into why this is failing for me? http://paste.kde.org/pvh8w5ff4
<Marzel> Ok.... I didnt know, that mako could have rtm6... :D When have u installed it?
<saidinesh5> creating a chroot using click
<matv1> Marzel today
<matv1> I am thinking a reboot might help but it might be usefull to adbpull some logs first. Except i am not really sure what would be usefull with this issue
<Marzel> matv1 Ok... I tried to change channel today, but I always get error 255. So, I see, this should be not a server-prolem...
<matv1> Marzel agree
<Marzel> matv1 But I doesn't find something about this error status... :/
<matv1> Right. It looks like a new one to me too. I was hoping to catch someone from Canonical still up :)
<popey> hah
<popey> oops
<popey> shhhh
<matv1> popey!
<matv1> the very man :)
<popey> bah
<popey> wasup? ☻
<matv1> sorry
<matv1> my U1 account crashes and gets deleted when i add an app from the store
<popey> well that's new
<popey> which image/device?
<matv1> after updating to rtm 6 earlier today
<matv1> Mako
<saidinesh5> Elleo: btw yes, click is only meant to run on desktop machines
<saidinesh5> so i cant use it to create chroot
<popey> I'm on #6 here but not added a u1 account yet
<popey> let me try
<matv1> sure
<saidinesh5> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/ doesnt have binary-armhf
<saidinesh5> which is what i need on the device
<matv1> then get an app from the store
<saidinesh5> so i will have to manually debootstrap it myself
<saidinesh5> sigh
<popey> saidinesh5: http://derived.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/main/c/click/
<popey> ok, added account
<matv1> popey cool can you install a new app now?
<popey> installing dekko now
<matv1> okay i got the new grooveshark one but that shouldnt matter
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, okay
<popey> matv1: yep, no problem
<popey> and now I turn into a pumpkin, sorry!
<popey> need beauty sleep
<matv1> haha okay thnks for trying. weĺl see tomorw
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-04
<saidinesh5> popey: http://paste.kde.org/pvh8w5ff4
<saidinesh5> thats what i get when i tried to create a chroot using click on the device
<popey> i already have one of that name.
<popey> so i cant test that
<popey> and i dont want to break mine
<saidinesh5> oh
<popey> dunno why it wont create for you
<popey> sorry
<saidinesh5> basically popey it failed when it ran the command
<saidinesh5> Command '['debootstrap', '--arch', 'armhf', '--variant=buildd', '--components=main,restricted,universe,multiverse', 'utopic', '/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf', 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<popey> is that the command it uses from the sdk?
<saidinesh5> so i went to that archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<saidinesh5> and there are no armhfs packages there
<saidinesh5> yes
<popey> hang on, let me see
<matv1> popey, as you are still around. It is the Grooveshark app thats causing it after all. I tried adding Dekko and no prob. who should i talk too?
<popey> ahhh!
<popey> grooveshark is a scope, not an app
<matv1> sooory :D
<popey> that is a differentiator
<popey> so hmmm. let me test here too
<matv1> so how does it fail and crash my U1 account?
<popey> well i dunno yet ☻
<matv1> my bad :)
<popey> which one did you install?
<popey> there's two
<popey> the one from adnane or the one from grooveshark?
<pngo_> Just want to let you know that today phone app has hanged on me three time. I was unable to cancel call and sometimes screens is white, nothing on it. I was able to fix it by rebooting.
<matv1> the grooveshark from grooveshark
<matv1> :)
<popey> pngo_: ☹
<popey> saidinesh5: with you in a second
<saidinesh5> aye
<matv1> popey so the new one
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep groove
<popey> com.grooveshark.webapp  1.1
<popey> well, it installed!
<popey> so when you say "crashed u1" what do you mean?
<popey> the UI crashes.
<matv1> the scope fails to install and after that my registered online account for U1 hads gone
<matv1> hope i am saying this all correctly
<popey> ok, i dont see that issue here
<popey> have you re-added your u1 account and tried again and it loses it again?
<matv1> yep. i can repeat this every time
<popey> doesnt happen here, sorry.
<popey> and its not a grooveshark scope
<popey> its an html5 app
 * popey listens to some songs
 * popey rocks out
<matv1> popey are you sure you didnt install the grooveshark from adnane Belmadiaf?
<popey> yes
<matv1> hmm
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-04-001054.png
<popey> screenshot
<popey> sorry ☹
<popey> reboot? ☻
<popey> saidinesh5: so, does it fail to create from within qtcreator? what happens?
<matv1> ype thats the one thats playing bad
<saidinesh5> popey: no no.. i was trying to create a chroot environment in the nexus 7
<saidinesh5> cuz i need to compile something
<popey> ooooh
<popey> that makes even less sense
<saidinesh5> and if i install qt5-default inside tablet it breaks
<popey> i remember now
<saidinesh5> oh?
<matv1> popey no didnt reboot yet. thought i might check if i should adb pull something first
<matv1> matv1 is rebooting now anyways
<popey> heh
<popey> saidinesh5: well, why aren't you using a chroot on desktop?
<saidinesh5> popey: i tried but it had some broken packages
<saidinesh5> again couldnt install qt5
<popey> are you running kde?
<saidinesh5> yes
<saidinesh5> how did you know?
<popey> ugh, sorry.
<popey> known issue
 * saidinesh5 facepalms
<popey> hmmm
<saidinesh5> so basically i need to hack on a maliit plugin
<saidinesh5> so it needs to be even installed in the right path so that utouch can use it
<popey> ok. I would poke bzoltan_ and zbenjamin in the morning.
<popey> where their morning is in about 6 hours
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> sure
<popey> maybe also poke mirv for funsies
<saidinesh5> heh okay
<popey> because they look after these packages
<popey> and they are clearly broken somehow if they cant be installed on kubuntu
<popey> i saw a mail about it last week.
<saidinesh5> mhm i think i already reported the broken package issue to bzoltan_ yesterday night ..cant remember
<popey> he was on vacation today i think... one mo, let me see if their calendars are up to date
<saidinesh5> Ah
<popey> sadly i cant tell
<saidinesh5> hmm...
<popey> but mirv should be around.
<popey> I've added a to-do to catch up with them in the morning.
<matv1> popey no better after a reboot
<popey> pm me your email address
<popey> matv1: gah, sucks
<saidinesh5> right now i am trying to set up a chroot on the tablet manually
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> using debootstrap
<matv1> should i just file? talk 2 some one else or forget about grooveshark and be damned :) ?
<popey> yeah, file a bug matv1 maybe on online-accounts
<matv1> popey right will do
<matv1> i might just hit the pillow before you yet haha
<matv1> popey cheers later!
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bugs
<popey> saidinesh5: ok, made a note
<saidinesh5> aye .. thanks :)
<popey> thanks guys for your patience!
<popey> night!
<saidinesh5> niters popey
<popey> saidinesh5: oh, btw, another giveaway that you use kubuntu - you use kde pasebint ㋛
<saidinesh5> Ahh lol
<popey> :D
<saidinesh5> good one actually
<saidinesh5> btw. nice piece of music https://soundcloud.com/keithkenniff/keith-kenniff-day-one?in=luschn/sets/smooth-music-for-programming
<Mirv> saidinesh5: popey: maliit would be more Elleo
<saidinesh5> mhm Mirv tried to figure it out with Elleo yesterday
<saidinesh5> but it was more of a problem in the qtbase packages
<saidinesh5> anyhow finally got a chroot set up on my tablet manually with debchroot
<saidinesh5> apparently click wasn't meant to setup chroot on tablet
<DaHopi> hello @ all, i want to try ubuntu touch on my galaxy s2. is it possible to create a custom image?
<Avagetto> Hello. can I ask a question on the package ubuntu-desktop-next in this channel?
<cm-t> Avagetto: I supose #ubuntu-unity is a better place
<Avagetto> Well, thank you. I'm just trying to run ubuntu-desktop-next / ubuntu-touch on the arm device (rk3288 ).
<GG_> hello guys
<GG_> does anyone have ubuntu phone on their nexus 7?
<popey> i do
<AceLan> GG_: I do, too
<matv1> mardi do you have a minute to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1389028
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389028 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "u1 account crashes and gets removed when installing app" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<matv1> mardy or would you rather have me update the launchpad bug?
<mardy> matv1: we can talk here, it's faster :-)
<matv1> mardy sure
<mardy> matv1: we can update the bug with a summary, later
<mardy> matv1: so, is the account actually getting deleted?
<matv1> what I meant to say was that the account gets removed right away
<matv1> yes its gets deleted instantly
<matv1> mardy thats whats weird about it.
<matv1> mardy i  should mention that i had popey try and reproduce but he couldnt
<mardy> matv1: I wonder, maybe the filesystem is corrupted...
<mardy> matv1: can you please try this from a terminal (in the device, of via ssh):
<mardy> export UOA_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export UAO_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999
<mardy> killall online-accounts-service
<mardy> online-accounts-service >uoa.log 2>&1
<mardy> matv1: and then paste the logs somewhere?
<GG_> hello guys
<GG_> anyone who can help?
<popey> GG_: you haven't asked a question yet.
<GG_> Im planing on installing ubuntu phone on my nexus 7
<GG_> but heard that ubuntu has left help on nexus 7 (2012)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, when you have a moment, could you please comment on bug #1378184 ?
<ubot5> bug 1378184 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "RTM r3 why is Nepali Unicode texts not displaying in browser app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378184
<popey> GG_: correct, nexus 7 2012 is no longer a supported device
<GG_> I was wondering what are the main bugs nexus 7 will have
<GG_> like speaker problem or wifi maybe?
<GG_> do you guys know any main bugs about nexus 7
<ogra_> oSoMoN, oh, this needs to go on ollis list then
<popey> GG_: its not supported
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I don’t think that’s neither critical nor urgent, but we should keep it on the radar, maybe for an ota update
<ogra_> oSoMoN, yeah, indeed
<GG_> ok ty
<oSoMoN> ogra_, can you confirm that adding the font package to the seed would be the right approach?
<matv1> mardy sorry fr being a newb killall wont execute on the device nor over adb shell. what am i missing
<mardy> matv1: nevermind, you can skip that step, probably
<mardy> matv1: and I forgot to tell you the most important part: after typing those commands, please create an U1 account :-)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i would guess so, i guess someone needs to install it, switch to nepali and try
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I did already, just wanted to confirm that this would be an acceptable way of fixing it
<matv1> mardy I did guess that :)
<ogra_> it definitely is
<oSoMoN> cool, I’ll confirm the bug, and will ping olli about it
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> thanks for researching it !
<ogra_> its an absolutely risk-less change
<ogra_> in case olli asks :)
<oSoMoN> I’ll quote you on this :)
<seb128> hum, so my krillin gives me "your location could not be determined" on googlemap webapp, in a consistant way since the week in Washington
<seb128> the phone is online, with a working sim and gps on
<seb128> what info would be useful debugging that/reporting a bug?
<popey> seb128: is google maps the only app open that does location?
<popey> there's a known bug that only one app can do location at once
<seb128> popey, yes
<seb128> that's a freshly updated/rebooted phone
<seb128> I only used system settings
<seb128> and now tried googlemap
<seb128> well, could be that unity8-dash is using the location for a scope or something
 * popey tries
<seb128> how do I check?
<popey> yeah, fails here too
<popey> there's a handy "sensors status" app in the store, which shows if you really are getting satellite data
<popey> mine is getting data, and i see the correct lat/long but gmaps still gets nothing
<seb128> is here working?
<seb128> it's giving me "can't find your position" as well
<popey> seb128: tried it again and now it works
<seb128> shrug
<popey> i have a blue dot on my house
<popey> are you near a window?
<popey> here works too
<seb128> no, and the sensors app show no data
<seb128> I guess we don't do location based on other means
<popey> it showed no data for me initially then i moved phone near window and it jumped to life
<seb128> yeah
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Your Common Sense Day! :-D
<davidcalle> JamesTait, wishful thinking :)
<cgi> hello guys, can i ask about ubuntu sdk problem here?
<popey> cgi: you can but #ubuntu-app-devel might be better
<vesar> Is there any way to get qml traces (console.log) from the phone?
<nik90> vesar: yes, install the app the LogViewer to see the logs of any application. Or using the command line, the logs should be at /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<vesar> thanks nik90. Found the logs I was after from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<ogra_> mdeslaur, hmm, did sudo change in vivid ? sudo -S doesnt seem to work anymore, it returns a password prompt even if i echo the password through a pipe
<mdeslaur> ogra_: not AFAIK, it's the same version we've had since trusty
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ adb shell 'echo -n "0000" | sudo -S rm -rf /var/log/bootchart/*'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet:
<ogra_> that should theoretically just quietlly operate
 * mdeslaur tries in a vivid vm
<mdeslaur> ogra_: what happens if you don't put the -n?
<ogra_> same thing
<ogra_> i also tried -Sn for sudo ... same issue
<ogra_> well, complains even louder that way
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> on rtm i see it proceed despite asking for the pw
<ogra_> on vivid it hangs
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell "echo 0000|sudo -S touch /userdata/foo 2>/dev/null"
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell "echo 0000|sudo -S ls /userdata/foo 2>/dev/null"
<ogra_> /userdata/foo
<ogra_> so that works
 * ogra_ tries on vivid
<mdeslaur> ogra_: what about adb shell 'echo -n "0000" | sudo -S "/usr/bin/whoami"
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ adb shell 'echo -n 0000 | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet:
<ogra_> but
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ adb shell 'echo 0000 | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet: root
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ adb shell 'echo 0000 | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami 2>/dev/null'
<ogra_> root
<ogra_> that works
<ogra_> mdeslaur, sorry for the noise, seems it works fine, the prompt is new though ... it used to omit that
<ogra_> but i can work around it in scripts
<mdeslaur> ogra_: weird, not sure why that happens, sorry
<ogra_> no worries, as long as it works :)
<mdeslaur> how about adb shell 'echo -e "0000\n" | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell 'echo -e "0000\n" | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet: Sorry, try again.
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet: Sorry, try again.
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet:
<ogra_> sudo: 2 incorrect password attempts
<ogra_> not happy that way :)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I don't think you have the right password
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i surely do
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> i dont !
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell 'echo -e "3563\n" | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet: root
<mdeslaur> d'oh :)
<ogra_> still returns the noise though
<ogra_> i think -S should quieten the prompt
<mdeslaur> I don't see the noise in a real vivid image
<mdeslaur> s/image/vm/
<ogra_> i do
<ogra_> well, via adb at least
<mdeslaur> I mean in an ubuntu desktop install
<ogra_> right, probably an issue because adb doesnt use a proper tty setup
<mdeslaur> ogra_: ok, put the -n back in the echo and remove the -e and the \n
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell 'echo -n "3563" | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet:
<ogra_> doesnt return the value
<mdeslaur> wow, that is weird
<ogra_> works the same with dropping -n though
<ogra_> gra@styx:~/Devel/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell 'echo "3563" | sudo -S /usr/bin/whoami'
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet: root
<mdeslaur> ogra_: oh, wait, you're not getting the prompt because you have a cached sudo ticket now
<ogra_> i dont
<ogra_> every adb shell call is a fresh login
<ogra_> (wrapped in sudo -i phablet to make sure we process pam stuff
<ogra_> )
<mdeslaur> ogra_: perhaps sudo -p "" -S /usr/bin/whoami
<ogra_> mdeslaur, !
<ogra_> that works !!
<ogra_> wow, weird
<ogra_> but at least i dont have to throw away stderr
<ogra_> thats good
<brendand> barry, i've been testing the system-image silo (as you know)
<barry> brendand: cool
<brendand> barry, i couldn't get the phased updates test to pass though
<brendand> barry, no matter what i set the phase to it always gave an upgrade path
<barry> brendand: that's not good
<brendand> barry, right now i'm testing another silo, but any ideas why that might be?
<barry> brendand: did you tweak the base url to look at stgraber's staging server?
<brendand> barry, yeah - but maybe i didn't restart something i should have?
<brendand> barry, i didn't see the instructions ask me to
<barry> brendand: shouldn't have to restart anything for just the s-i-cli
<barry> brendand: any chance you could upload the /var/log/system-image/client.log file or pastebin the --dry-run -v output?
<brendand> barry, i'll have another go in about an hour and upload those if it fails again
<barry> brendand: cool
<barry> brendand: i know why it's not working for you.  the server side index.json file must have been regen'd without the phased-percentage set.  take a look in a web browser, at least i don't see it.  we need to get stgraber to add the % back
 * barry once again laments the lack of an actual staging server :(
<tedg> kenvandine, A couple of weird appid's coming from content hub
<tedg> kenvandine, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/1e38e32e-63a3-11e4-91b2-fa163e75317b
<tedg> kenvandine, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/f47013b2-6408-11e4-8028-fa163e339c81
<tedg> kenvandine, The second one is blank, which is odd.
<brendand> barry, oooh
<brendand> barry, that's most likely it then
<brendand> barry, can you handle getting that fixed? then just ping me when it's ready to test again
<barry> brendand: yep.  i don't know stgraber's schedule so not sure if he's around to fix it or not
<kenvandine> tedg, so that means we tried to launch pkg_app_version ?
<barry> brendand: but i'll let you know if/when i hear from him
<kenvandine> tedg, oh... i see why :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup, and UAL returned an error but also turned you into the authorities behind your back :-)
<kenvandine> someone is trying out our examples in the source tree
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<kenvandine> without changing the source :)
<kenvandine> that's in one of the qml examples
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: hey, we were about to land https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/1351167/+merge/238155 when a packaging issue arose, I’ve commented in the MR to explain the problem, do you think you could take a look? if not I can do it myself, it should be fairly straightforward
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, mmhh, this is sad, I'm on it
<barry> brendand: phased percentage should be restored now
<dpm> pitti, pmcgowan pinged me the other day re: the hindi langpack being on the image even though it's got very little translated. Do you know why it landed there? Is langpack-o-matic still doing calculations of the stats before a langpack is created and added to the image?
<pitti> dpm: yes, it does
<pitti>   hi    4006 (59%) discarded
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> dpm: I guess one one time it must have been on the 70% mark
<pitti> dpm: but yes, it's out of date; I'll remove it from 14.09 and vivid, thanks for pointing out
<ogra_> pitti, ah, do you care ?
 * ogra_ was asked too
<pitti> ogra_: care about what? langpack hygiene?
<pitti> yeah, I guess so
<dpm> pitti, not sure. In any case, there must be a package that is not phone specific that is making the stats look a bit too good. I.e. for the phone, it seems the stats are more like 4% coverage: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/hi
<dpm> but yeah, I think it'd be good to remove it if it doesn't do the cut. Thanks!
<pitti> dpm: yeah, it's also counting stuff which isn't on your list, like polkit and whatever else is on the image
<ogra_> pitti, unseeding it
<pitti> ogra_: ah, we seed language-pack-touch-*
<pitti> easier to just remove the package, and better too as it doesn't get updated
<ogra_> pitti, ah, you wipe it from the archive ?
<ogra_> thats even better
<pitti> ogra_: rtm and vivid, can't wipe it from utopic
<ogra_> pitti, do we know the numbers for nepali ?
<ogra_> there is bug #1378184
<pitti> *flush*, gone
<ubot5> bug 1378184 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "RTM r3 why is Nepali Unicode texts not displaying in browser app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378184
<ogra_> and there is a discussion in another channel wether we should drop the langpack or add the font
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: awesome, thanks! (and sorry about it, that’s very unfortunate indeed)
<pitti> oSoMoN:   ne    1167 (17%) discarded
<pitti> err, ogra_ ^
<ogra_> ouch, can you drop that too then ?
<pitti> on it
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ^^^^
<pmcgowan> ogra_, the link above says 2%
<ogra_> so that doesnt look good for nepali
<pitti> ogra_: err, do we actually have that?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, done! At the end, doesn't change a lot in number of lines of code
<pitti> rmadison language-pack-touch-ne -> empty
<pitti> ogra_: ^ nothing to drop
<ogra_> cool
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, but I didn't reverted it, I only sobsitutete RowLayout with Row
<ogra_> oSoMoN, so i guess that bug is invalid til we have a working langpack
<oSoMoN> ogra_, pitti: whether to include the langpack or not is independent imho, the bug is that browsing to pages in nepali doesn’t display the correct characters, and it’s perfectly valid to browse to a site in nepali while your locale is en-US or whatever else
<mardy> mhall119: hi! Are you the one I should ping for bug 1376684? :-)
<ubot5> bug 1376684 in Ubuntu API Website "Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client module is missing from website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376684
<ogra_> oSoMoN, convince pmcgowan :)
<pitti> oSoMoN: right
<ogra_> he is the gatekeeper
<ogra_> (or olli )
<pmcgowan> thats a good point
<ogra_> i tend to agree though
<pmcgowan> so we want the fonts but not the lang pack
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> the bug is to fix a broken language setting
<oSoMoN> yes
<pmcgowan> I agree with that
<dobey> ogra_: but who is the keymaster?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, pitti  so lets remove hindi lang pack and add nepali fonts? hindi fonts?
<ogra_> dobey, wasmt that zul ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah
<ogra_> dobey, or was that gosa ?
 * ogra_ forgot ... 
<pitti> pmcgowan: WFM; ttf-devanagari-fonts + ttf-indic-fonts-core (recommends) = ~ 1.8 MB
<pitti> (compressed)
<dobey> ogra_: it was rick moranis
<ogra_> LOL
<dobey> ogra_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSp5QwKRwqM
<pmcgowan> pitti, do we have a good way to decide what fonts to include or not?
<pitti> or 6.2 MB uncompressed
<dobey> triskiii: don't spam people
<pitti> pmcgowan: it's mostly gut feeling really; if we have customers/devices in India/Nepal/Kashmir etc., then we shoudl include them; otherwise they are quite large
<kenvandine> and iirc the hindi translation is only 4%
<ogra_> kenvandine, right, the langpacks are gone now
<ogra_> but we need to seed the fonts still
<ogra_> pitti, i think the question is if we have customers that use websites in these langs ... no matter where they live ;)
<ogra_> for nepali we obviously at least have one
<pitti> ogra_: right
<ogra_> who filed the bug :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: awesome, that looks perfect, I’ll see if I can land it now
<mhall119> mardy: yes, is it in the -doc package in Utopic?
<mardy> mhall119: qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client-doc
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, hooray! Thanks for your time on this branch!
<oSoMoN> and thanks for yours :)
<mardy> mhall119: does it take a lot of manual work to upload it? I'm asking because I'm considering improving the documentation a bit, so maybe it might not be a great idea to upload it right now
<mhall119> mardy: no, it's scripted, I just have to manually kick it off
<mardy> mhall119: that's cool!
<mhall119> mardy: http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client/ is what currently gets imported
<mardy> mhall119: yes, there's only the Setup element -- that's correct
<mardy> mhall119: I plan to add a couple of separate pages describing the XML files which OA needs
<mhall119> mardy: ok, I'll be able to push it to production whenever it's ready
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: hang on just a sec, according to http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-row.html it’s not valid to use anchors to anchor horizontally childs of a Row, instead you should probably set the spacing on the Row to units.gu(1) and the width of the column to parent.width - iconContainer.width - parent.spacing
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, that's right
<mhall119> mardy: is there a -doc package for the regular Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts APIs?
<mardy> mhall119: there should be, let me find it
<mardy> mhall119: accounts-qml-module-doc
<mardy> mhall119: I should eventually rename it :-)
<mhall119> thanks mardy
<mardy> mhall119: thanks to you!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, done, sorry to waste your time with this stupid kind of errors
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, kenvandine: I found a new bug in facebook app or content hub, dunno where I have to report it: if in a conversation on facebook I receive an image I can click on it, and there is a link to download it. When I click on the link, it opens the content-hub, it shows the gallery as usual, and when I click on it the content hub close itself, but nothing else happens - the file isn't downloaded and no error is raised
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> there is some magic that happens with handing off to the download manager, etc
<kenvandine> maybe something happens inside the container?
<oSoMoN> looks like a bug indeed
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: did you push your latest change? I’m not seeing it appear on the MR
<Elleo> kenvandine, oSoMoN, rpadovani: we might want to check the permissions on the facebook app, might be that it doesn't have content_exchange_source set (which is needed for downloads)
<kenvandine> ah
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, pushed in this moment
<kenvandine> look for denials in the log
<rpadovani> kenvandine, I'm at uni and I don't have usb cable, I try to use terminal on the phone :D
<rpadovani> kenvandine, which file I have to check?
<kenvandine> grep DENI /var/log/syslog
<kenvandine> rpadovani, or... check the click package to see if it has content_exchange_source policy
<rpadovani> kenvandine, apparmor="DENIED" operation "dbus_method_call" and a lot of path about facebook
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i confirmed webapp-facebook has content_exchange but not content_exchange_source
<kenvandine> rpadovani, so that needs to be added for downloads to work
<rpadovani> kenvandine, cool, thanks. Where is the source of webapps? I'm not able to find it
<kenvandine> webapps-core
<kenvandine> is the LP project
<rpadovani> kenvandine, aha! Thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> rpadovani, and don't forget feedback on my API changes :)
<rpadovani> kenvandine, for sure, I'm a bit busy these days, I have to recover 2 weeks of uni lessons :P
<kenvandine> no worries :)
<Wellark> infinity: hi! could you add me as a member to this team so that I can handle the nominations of my own upstream components (i-network, connectivity-api, unity-action-api) for 14.04, 14.10 and in the future for 15.04 and also as that team is the driver of ubuntu-rtm project I need the membership to be able to manage the "14.09", "ota1" and "ota2" series on that side?
<Wellark> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release-nominators
<Wellark> or the other option is that we need a new team as a Driver for ubuntu-rtm project and somebody handles the targetings for ubuntu series for me
<infinity> Wellark: The third option is that you get upload rights for your projects in the distro. ;)
<infinity> Wellark: But I can add you to release-nominators for now, if you promise you won't touch any bugs for anything other than your upstream projects.
<Wellark> infinity: I promise.
<Wellark> infinity: + Canonical Platform QA Team is already part of the release-nominators
<infinity> Wellark: What's your LP ID?
<Wellark> infinity: kaijanmaki
<infinity> Wellark: Done.
<Wellark> infinity: thanks! <3
<Wellark> infinity: one more thing :)
<Wellark> as ubuntu-rtm project obviously was just a 1:1 copy as far as setup goes from ubuntu project
<Wellark> could you add couple of series to it?
<Wellark> now the only series there is 14.09
<Wellark> which is our current development target and will be released as "rtm"
<Wellark> now, we already do have bugs we want to target to either "ota1" or "ota2" series after 14.09
<Wellark> so could you please add the "ota1" and "ota2" series to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/
<Wellark> and set them as "Future"
<Wellark> or I can do it if you add me to the Ubuntu Release Team on the same go ;)
<infinity> Wellark: Err, it's a lot more involved than just "creating a new series".
<infinity> Wellark: Also, ota1 and ota2, AFAIU, are not meant to be new series, just new milestones for 14.09
<infinity> Wellark: Also, re: adding you to the Ubuntu Release Team: Ha ha ha. :P
<infinity> Wellark: I can absolutely add ota1 and ota2 milestones if your goal is bug targetting.
<infinity> Wellark: If you're expecting to be able to fork and upload different packages, I feel that we've very poorly communicated how those updates are going to work.
<Wellark> infinity: well, I see no other way this to work unless 14.09, ota1 and ota2 are all series
<Wellark> as once we start work on ota1
<Wellark> we still have shipping rtm images
<Wellark> and we might need to do actual critical fixes to rtm series before ota1 is ready
<Wellark> if someone else has better solution, then I'm all ears
<infinity> Wellark: A pretty good argument for not shipping garbage in your stable series? :)
<Wellark> infinity: well, something might only manifest itself once we have shipped and the user base expands
<infinity> Wellark: Infinitely forking is not a sustainable release model.  We don't employ enough people to even pretend that will work.
<dobey> Wellark: if we need to ship an update to rtm before ota1 is read, then ota1 is moved, because the only way to ship an update is to ship an ota :)
<infinity> Wellark: Also, what dobey said. :P
<dobey> Wellark: further divergence only moves us further away from convergence, too
<Wellark> well, I'm fine with ota1 and ota2 being a milestone as well
<dobey> if you want to fix stuff for ota1 or ota2, before we can land it in rtm, then the way to do that is to fix it in vivid, and then we later pull those changes into rtm, once we can pull ota1 target fixes to rtm
<infinity> Wellark: If an emergency update needs doing, you stabilise 14.09, call it ota-1, and ship it.  In theory, it should be perpetually stable, as new feature development is meant to be landing to vivid and to 14.10, 14.09 should be nothing but bugfixes.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll give you ota-1 and ota-2 milestones.  And I need to head to bed.
<dobey> well i hope new features aren't landing to 14.10 at this point
<infinity> dobey: "14.10" in the ubuntu-rtm distro, not utopic.
<dobey> at least, if they are, i want to use your time machine too. there is a "task" i must complete ;)
<infinity> dobey: Unfortunately confusing, I know.
<Wellark> infinity: thanks! that will get me going
<dobey> infinity: i'd think we would need to call it 14.11 at least, at this point, no? :)
<infinity> Wellark: Done.
<dobey> if not, someone really screwed up the DST this time around
<infinity> dobey: It's a straight fork of utopic (or, will be), with phone divergence on top.
<infinity> dobey: So, 14.10 is probably the right name, but also, who really cares?  We could call it george.
<Wellark> infinity: one more. sorry. :)  now that the ota1 and ota2 are milestones, then we would need rtm milestone (stable development) as well for everything that is planned to be fixed in the next couple of weeks, so we can easily list and see if any of the ubuntu-rtm bugs _don't_ have a milestone set
<infinity> Wellark: Any preference on a name?
<dobey> somehow an "rtm" milestone on the "rtm" distro seems a bit weird to me
<infinity> Oh, bleh.  milestones aren't unique in a series.
<infinity> Gross.
<infinity> Wellark: I'm going to delete those and rename them.  Sec.
<dobey> and creating milestones is mildly useless at this point, as we are using tags for that
<dobey> by we, i mean pro{duct,ject} mgmt
<infinity> Or, maybe I won't delete them, cause someone's already targetted stuff to them.
<Wellark> infinity: oh?
<Wellark> someone was fast
<dobey> and thus we lesser beings are forced to use tags for that
<infinity> Or not.  Hrm.  I wonder why LP exploded when I tried to delete them.
<dobey> it just does that sometimes
<Wellark> infinity: "rtm" as the first milestone makes sense as it's "release to manufacturers"
<infinity> It really doesn't do this.
<Wellark> then followed by "ota1"
<infinity> Wellark: Well, except not.
<Wellark> and "ota2"
<infinity> Wellark: Like I said, these aren't unique per series, they're per distro.
<infinity> Wellark: Hence why I should delete these and rename them to 14.09-ota-1 and such.
<Wellark> infinity: ack. makes sense
<infinity> Or, just use tags, like you're apparently already doing? :)
<Wellark> well, i can't set tag in the Milestone field of a bug, so..
<dobey> you can just rename them without deleting i think
<dobey> but yeah, also, you should use tags
<Wellark> yes, I will use tags also
<dobey> Wellark: no, just ignore the milestone field and set the tags
<Wellark> this is in addition
<dobey> if you try to use milestones you're just going to confuse other people, and PM, and it will cause problems
<dobey> because some people will start setting milestones and not adding tags, etc
<infinity> To be fair, milestones are the saner way of doing this sort of thing.
<Wellark> well, these things exist in LP for a reason
<dobey> oh yes, i totally agree with that
<Wellark> the tags confuse people
<Wellark> and people don't always anyway remember to set them
<dobey> they don't set milestones either
<infinity> Wellark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 <-- You have 3 milestones.
<Wellark> but with milestones I can at least get a list of all of the bugs in my projects that do not have a milestone set
<infinity> And I'm going to stay out of the politics of how you guys decide to handle your bugs.
<dobey> milestones are also a bit of a pain to use here, because everything in the image, isn't necessarily in the distro
<infinity> Wellark: You can do searches on tags too, it's just a bit uglier.
<Wellark> + ubuntu-rtm project  is  anyway disrecard by this spearsheet tracking anyway
<dobey> and managing milestones across multiple projects, and a distro, and distro series, is a pain
<Wellark> I was the first one to actually start to use the project when it was created
<dobey> ubuntu-rtm isn't a project, it's a distro
<Wellark> I use it for having a clear picture of what has landed to where
<dobey> which perhaps adds to the confusion of course :)
<infinity> dobey: Wait, what's on the image that isn't in the distro?
<infinity> dobey: Except for the sketchy tarballs.
<dobey> infinity: all the click packages
<infinity> Right, that needs fixing some day.  Not today, though. :/
<Wellark> "has this bug been fixed in $foo? let me check.. fix released in 14.09, not released in utopic, released in 15.04"
<Wellark> and 6 months forward
<infinity> Aaaanyway.
<dobey> yeah, it's a bit of a mess :)
<infinity> Enjoy using (or not) your milestones and/or arguing about it a bit and then using tags, or whatever.  I need sleep about 10 hours ago.
<Wellark> we have 14.04, 14.10, 15.04 as stable releases, 15.10 as development series + whatever we do with ubuntu-rtm
<dobey> organized disarray
<Wellark> yep
<Wellark> infinity: thanks for the work
<Wellark> infinity: get some rest / sleep!
<dobey> infinity: go have some cupcakes and vodka, or cupcake flavored vodka, and sleep
<dobey>  2516 phablet   20   0  101568  13732   9676 S  99.8  0.7 225:21.33 media-hub-+
<dobey> well, that's not very nice :(
<ogra_> dobey, thats a feature :)
<ogra_> draining your battery faster
<ogra_> ( tvoss is working on it, if you got any data to collect, give it to him)
<dobey> no data really. i have no music or videos on my phone. i just picked it up and noticed it was incredibly hot and battery was already down to 39% after only about 3 hours of being off the charger
<dobey> so i opened a shell and saw that was happening
<ogra_> yeah, nearly everyone sees it lately
<brendand> barry, what's the phase on that image?
<barry> brendand: 39%
<brendand> barry, if i use --dry-run and get an upgrade path, will subsequent calls say that i'm up-to-date?
<barry> brendand: no, because no upgrade was applied
<brendand> barry, oh wait - i got it
<brendand> barry, well everything looks pretty good
<brendand> barry, it can land soon
<barry> brendand: thanks! are you going to flip the qa signoff bit?
<brendand> barry, yep - i do that :)
<barry> brendand: \o/
<ogra_> cyphermox, hmm, so i even tried starting mtp-server  on started unity8-dash (which is a lot later than unity8 itself) ... i get a lot less error msgs but they are still there
<ogra_> mterry, do you have an idea why the greeter service only comes up really late after unity8 on boot (on dbus that is)
<cyphermox> ogra_: got a fix
<ogra_> oh, cool
<ogra_> i'm still curious why that service isnt there right from the start though
<mterry> ogra_, we wait until qml is settled, so that it can handle incoming requests on the DBus service
<ogra_> ah
<cyphermox> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/fix-1389223/+merge/240585
<ogra_> cyphermox, hmm, i think you could even use the upstart-dbus-bridge without having to use a pre-start script
<ogra_> but i guess as long as it works, it works :)
<cyphermox> ah, that's new-ish then
<cyphermox> whatever, the right fix is for unitygreeter to be available earlier
<gcollura> how can I reset unity8 configuration without wiping everything?
<gcollura> because my scopes (all of them, even the app scope) are not loading
<daker> gcollura: open terminal : restart unity-dash
<gcollura> daker, restart: Unknown job: unity-dash
<ogra_> gcollura, unity8-dash
<daker> gcollura: as ogra_ said unity8, does it work ?
<gcollura> daker, with unity8 the command does work, but I can only get to the Scopes loading screen (with the spinning circle). the logs from ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8823052/
<gcollura> thanks ogra_ :)
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: are you involved in the Ozide/Ubuntu.Web component work? I'd like to know if I can get the long-press options that the browser has (copy/paste/save image) on the embeded component in my app
<kenvandine> renatu, syncevolution takes much longer to build than i would have expected :)
<chrisc> i wonder if a "apt-get dist-upgrade" will work to switch from utopic to vivid after Thursday? I'm running "devel" ...
<chrisc> and would rather not flash a new image as I have some essential packages such as screen installed and woudl rather not have to reinstall everything...
<mardy> mhall119: is it possible to specify a custom page as index, in developer.ubuntu.com? Some modules (like QtQuick) do have a nice introductory page, while now all what one sees is just a long list of pages
<mhall119> mardy: not currently, no
<renatu> kenvandine, hi, are you trying to build the new version?
<kenvandine> renatu, yeah
<kenvandine> had to bump libsynthesis too
<kenvandine> renatu, i'll stick it in a ppa for you to kick a bit before uploading to vivid
<renatu> kenvandine, nice thanks
<Z3> Hi, is Ubuntu Touch RTM stable (like Android) on a Nexus 4?
<Z3> stable to use it as a primary phone, not only for testing
<ogra_> there are still bugs, but yes it is stable
<Z3> ogra_ ok, thank you. Is there some date for the "final" release?
<ogra_> nope, once you can buy the preinstalled phones it will be ready :)
<Z3> ogra_ ok, thank you ! :)
<ogra_> if oyu install, use the rtm channel ... that is the one getting the most QA testing
<Z3> ogra_ ok ! :)
<dobey> well, hopefully there won't be a "final" release
<dobey> :)
<kenvandine> roll baby roll!
<dobey> there'll be the first phone, some updates for it, then another phone, then some updates for it and the original phone both, and then more development, and more phones, hopefully
<dobey> and tablets, and convergence, and oh my
<ogra_> pitti, seems the dropping of the langpack causes issues on vivid ...
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-05
<freislot> hello nerds :)
<pitti> ogra_: oh, do we need to rebuild ubuntu-touch-meta?
<pitti> ah yes, we do
 * pitti turns the crank
<pitti> ogra_: uploaded
<ogra_> pitti, gah, there was a revision missin from vivid
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Stress Awareness Day! :-D
 * tbr becomes aware, jumps JamesTait and strangles him
<tbr> I'm not stresssse!
<tbr> looking for a job is not stressful at all, nope. Especially if some companies just don't respond at all, despite their promises.
<JamesTait> tbr, you have my sympathies - been there, done that (while my wife was four months pregnant with our second child).
<tbr> oh dear, that must have been much much more stressful
<JamesTait> tbr, it wasn't a nice situation to end up in, but to be fair to the company who was making me redundant (they lost a big contract, restructured and my part of the company was surplus to requirements) they did take a lot of the stress out of it by paying me during my notice period, but not making me work.
<tbr> something at least
<JamesTait> Small things can make a big difference.
<vesar> Does anybody know if mzanetti will be around today?
<ogra_> pitti, we have a slight problem and i'm a little lost how to fix it ... i need the same seed change in rtm, since we dont have rtm seeds and vivid is out of sync i cant just binary sync the meta package now
<ogra_> (which is what we used to do in utopic)
<ogra_> re_building the meta package from rtm will make germinate use utopic, not rtm, so the dropped langpack wont be recognized (and we cant remove it from utopic now)
<seb128> does anyone else get the gallery-app displaying spinners for like 10s every time it's started
 * ogra_ isnt sure if cjwatson is around today to ask him about this ... 
<seb128> it's slooow to load image previews
<ogra_> seb128, check with top ... i bet there is something else going on
<seb128> ogra_, no, I think it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1381585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381585 in gallery-app "thumbnails are not being cached by gallery" [High,New]
<ogra_> (we have quite a lot issues with some processes using 100% CPU recently)
<seb128> it's regenerating the previews every time
<ogra_> ah, yeah, thats bad too
<seb128> but arthur claimed on that bug that he doesn't see the issue anymore
<seb128> but I still do
<seb128> so I was wondering if I was alone in that case
<didrocks> seb128: but even with no image, it's taking like 4-5s to load up (what I saw from a recent rtm video)
<didrocks> with this spinner
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, loading time is another issue
<didrocks> so maybe there are 2 issues there
<ogra_> sounds like it isnt properly using the precompilation
<didrocks> the preview + something else making it spin for a long time even with no image
<seb128> well, app being slow to start is a common issue on krillin
<ogra_> huh ?
<didrocks> seb128: I mean, the in-app spinner
<seb128> the device is not that performant and qml is slow
<ogra_> apps start in under 2sec for me
<didrocks> so the app is already started
<ogra_> since we have the qml precompilation stuff
<seb128> ogra_, depending of the app, try starting setting and see how long you get the splash
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I can't tell, I've a good stack of photos and no empty device to test
<ogra_> well, settings was always slow
<seb128> didrocks, in my case I see a spinner for each image and the grid filling slowly
<ogra_> ~3 sec here
<ogra_> (admittedly slower than others)
<seb128> yeah, well they are okish
<seb128> still it's not "click, it's there"
<ogra_> heh, no
<seb128> it takes some 2-3s for several of the apps
<didrocks> seb128: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DtNvz_WVu8#t=43
<seb128> didrocks, the start of the video?
<seb128> yeah, that's not the same bug/not a bug
<seb128> they do lazy loading to start the app with less delay
<seb128> so you get the main chrome then it's doing the loading of other objects
<seb128> which is the time during which one you get the in app spinner
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, making sense
<ogra_> oh what a mess :(
<pitti> ogra_: well, utopic's touch-meta is fine, why do you need to rebuild it?
<pitti> ogra_: AFAICS we need to rebuild rtm's -meta (and of course point it to the RTM archive, not utopic)
<ogra_> pitti, to sync it to rtm
<ogra_> there is no "rtm's meta" :)
<ogra_> thats the issue
<ogra_> (nor are there rtm seeds ... )
<pitti> ogra_: the same seeds should work, it just needs to use RTM archive's archive
<ogra_> colin just advised me to hack the meta package directly ... lets see
<ogra_> pitti, right, that bit i was able to hack
<ogra_> sadly germinate also uses debootstrap at some point
<ogra_> which doesnt know about rtm or 14.09
<pitti> ogra_: sure, hand-editing the -meta files works well, too
<ogra_> we dont have a "utopic" in the rtm archive
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I don’t know if you’ve seen it, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/1351165/+merge/238197
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, thanks, I missed it: I'll take care in next days
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i had some sorrying webapp and browser crashes the last two days ... sadly what the crash file spits out is rather sparse https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/1e65bb3a-6450-11e4-87c8-fa163e373683
<ogra_> oSoMoN, the symptom is that the app or the browser hangs hard for a while and then simply vanishes
<ogra_> afaik rsalveti has seen it too
<oSoMoN> ogra_, where can I get to the crash file?
<ogra_> well, the above is the crash file
<ogra_> there is nothing in it
<ogra_> (this is identical to what you get in /var/crash ... just uploaded to errors.u.c)
<oSoMoN> ah, so no backtrace at all? :/
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but there is something going on ... i'll tell you if it happens again
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ok, thanks
<ogra_> it obviously got a SIGSEGV
<mpt> Trivia question: How many Ubuntu packages make up the Ubuntu Touch image?
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ wget -O- -q http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/pending/14.09-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest|wc -l
<ogra_> 1048
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$
<ogra_> mpt, ^^ trivia answer :)
<mpt> Thanks ogra_ :-)
<ogra_> (thats not 100% accurate, there are some click packages listed too)
<mpt> So 1048 out of the 48888 packages in the Ubuntu archives
<tbr> is it really that many per release?
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ wget -O- -q http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/pending/14.09-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest|grep -v ^click:|wc -l
<ogra_> 1029
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$
<ogra_> thats better :)
<ogra_> these are indeed binary packages ... source is far less
<pmcgowan> popey, I like the new music app, niiice
<popey> Good! :D
<daker> popey: do you have a .click somewhere ?
<popey> daker: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10380.html
<daker> popey: thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, btw the gallery issues I had earlier were due to a buggy file, the code doesn't handle that well and wipe the cache and try to rebuild it when that happens it seems
<seb128> works fine after deleting the file, not respinning, etc
<gcollura> does anyone know about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1389698
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389698 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash can't load scopes" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> pmcgowan, did someone say you knew how to fake having two locked SIMs?
<pmcgowan> mterry, fake? no dont think so
<pmcgowan> I have two actual sims
<pmcgowan> mterry,have you tried with phonesim?
<mterry> pmcgowan, I know how to fake one locked sim by editing /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml
<mterry> pmcgowan, but couldn't see settings for 2
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> jgdxx, or Wellark  might know
<mterry> and there are some sort of instructions for launching two emulators on your desktop while talking with the phone?  But I couldn't get them to work (they are old instructions): https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VTl0urE-caZSmv3sUqPQs2A2NKC4VHMf20XSq7n2pKU/edit
<mterry> pmcgowan, where do you get locked SIMs in the states?
<pmcgowan> mterry, you can lock any of them, I have locked tmobile and att
<mterry> ah...
<pmcgowan> mterry, they have default passwords, 1234 and 1111 as I recall
<mterry> pmcgowan, can we lock via UI?  or is there a command line trick for that?
<pmcgowan> yes via settings
<mterry> ok, will stuff two sims in my guy then
<pmcgowan> good luck
<mpt> Cannot push /home/mpt/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-fd170ac8424783a9e5db270f34f255b5a2087584e7a32582e1a79b009d652e31.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 432M
<mpt> How do I fix this?
<mpt> Ah, trying it without --wipe seems to be working
<mterry> boiko, so we can call unlockAllModems() but we can't cancel that, right?  Like, if one unlock comes through, we can't cancel the second before it shows, can we?
<Wellark> mterry: you can edit the default.conf if you want to do it locally
<Chipaca> larsu: the push client just requested to remove an entry, and the messaging indicator failed to do so (log has “g_menu_remove: assertion '0 <= position && position < menu->items->len' failed”). Is this us doing something wrong, or you?
<mterry> Wellark, I've figured out my locked SIM situation -- discovered how to lock normal SIMs and found two SIMs.  So I'm going authentic.  But do you know about the above question ^ ?
<Wellark> mterry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-network#Dual-Sim_testing
<Wellark> mterry: about emulator?
<Wellark> no idea..
<mterry> Wellark, no about unlockAllModems
<mterry> Wellark, right before you messaged me a moment ago
<mterry> Wellark, I should have asked you instead of boiko, you're probably more likely to know  :)
<larsu> Chipaca: that's not your fault, it should never happen. Do you have a backtrace?
<Chipaca> larsu: it happened to seb128
<larsu> or better, some way to reproduce :)
<seb128> no and no
<larsu> uh oh
<larsu> seb128: is this related to the | crasher?
<seb128> no
<larsu> (which, btw, is almost fixed)
<seb128> that happened on the phone
<seb128> my messaging menu has 2 "system update available" entries
<seb128> Chipaca, said it should have cleared the first one
<seb128> Chipaca, larsu, btw seems you started that discussion somewhere else? so I'm unsure if you discuss the duplicate item or the warning
<larsu> I just started discussing this
<seb128> the indicator log had that warning, dunno if it has to do with the duplicate
<larsu> only about the warning
<larsu> but seems related: if it fails to remove an item, you might get two...
<seb128> right
<Wellark> mterry: correct. you don't have any control after you call UnlockAllModems()
<larsu> seb128: I can review if remove_message() does the right thing, but it would be great if I weren't doing so blindly
<seb128> larsu, don't bother, it's a one time thing
<larsu> seb128: ok
<seb128> larsu, but I do get "g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" in my log after a reboot, going to get you a bt for those and maybe you can have a look?
<larsu> seb128: uh oh. yes please
<mterry> Wellark, ok the more I look at this, the more I think unity8 needs a way to tell connectivity service that it shouldn't show the queued sim unlocks
<mterry> Wellark, either by responding a certain way to the current unlock or by making a separate dbus call.
<mterry> Wellark, thoughts?
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1389725
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389725 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "g_app_info warning on start (utouch)" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> seb128: ah, appinfo2 == NULL in #2. Probably a check missing. Thanks
<seb128> larsu, yw!
<seb128> larsu, sign of a buggy client as well maybe?
<larsu> seb128: likely, but we should deal with this gracefully
<larsu> seb128: at least we should print a more meaningful error
<seb128> larsu, right, just saying that we should maybe fix the client as well
<larsu> right
<Wellark> mterry: umm.. what's the use case?
<Wellark> I need to understand that first
<mterry> Wellark, I suppose my suggestion isn't 100% necessary -- we can cover this in unity8 alone.  But still might be useful.  Here's the use case:
<mterry> Wellark, user boots with 2 locked sims
<mterry> Wellark, on first unlock sim dialog, they click the 'emergency call' button
<mterry> Wellark, user expectation is likely that the next thing they see is the emergency dialer, rather than the second unlock dialog
<Wellark> mterry: sure.
<mterry> Wellark, we can fake it in unity8 by not showing sim unlock dialogs when in emergency mode
<seb128> larsu, I posted a second bt, likely the same issue, the first warning is a "g_app_info_equal: assertion 'G_IS_APP_INFO (appinfo2)' failed" the other one ag_object_unref one
<Wellark> mterry: but IMO that is indeed the responsibility of unity8 to make sure once we are in emergency dialer mode that no dialogs or snap decisions or anything can occupy the screen
<mterry> Wellark, but if we ever show the panel in emergency mode, then we would have a hard time telling between user-initiated unlocks and the startup unlocks (and we'd want to show one but not the other)
<mterry> Wellark, we can fake it now because we happen to not show the panel
<Wellark> mterry: I would say that the emergency mode is a corner case and if the user hits it, then after the call is done he can go to the indicator and unlock the sims manually
<mterry> Wellark, but I don't think we can forever simply say "show no snap decisions"
<Wellark> mterry: no snap decisions while in emergency call mode
<Wellark> emergency call mode must be handled separately by unity8 anyway
<mterry> Wellark, oh come on, if we show the panel and a button that says unlock sim, it's not acceptable to have that button do nothing
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> larsu, thank you for looking!
<mterry> Wellark, again, not an urgent problem.  But I think it makes sense to be able to stop that initial unlockAllModems call somehow in this case
<Wellark> mterry: sure. it's not acceptable for the button to do nothing
<Wellark> mterry: but also
<Wellark> if we are in emergency call mode
<Wellark> the user should not be able to do anything else than make the emergency call
<Wellark> so no access to indicators or anything that might distract the emergency call
<mterry> Wellark, but unlock sim also allows incoming calls
<mterry> Wellark, right...  as I said, today we don't show the panel/indicators
<Wellark> I hope unity8 has a special emergcy call mode..
<mterry> Wellark, I'm not arguing we should change that right this second
<mterry> Wellark, just arguing for why there is a possible need for canceling the unlockAllModems sequence
<Wellark> as the shell has to react differently when emergency call is being placed. not saying that it must happen today, but something we need to think about during the next iterations
<Wellark> mterry: ack.
<mterry> Wellark, we do have a special emergency call mode already!  And we don't show indicators
<Wellark> mterry: good. so what's the problem? sorry, I think I'm lost
<Wellark> as if the indicators are not shown
<Wellark> then there is no way to access the "unlock sim" button
<mterry> Wellark, imagine that the Design team comes to me tomorrow and says "we'd like to show the indicators in emergency mode too"
<Wellark> that would trigger the snap decisions
<Wellark> well, then we advice them that it's not a good thing to do
<mterry> Wellark, in that case, merely saying "no snap decisions in emergency mode" no longer cuts it
<Wellark> emergency mode is special, and everything that is not absolutely necessary for the call to succeed must be dropped
<Wellark> app switches, indicators, notifications, background processes...
<mterry> Wellark, that is a Design/legal decision, not an engineering one
<Wellark> in emergency phone the device must have just single function and that is to place the call
<Wellark> mterry: sure.
<mterry> Wellark, so...>
<mterry> Wellark, are you still arguing against the idea that unity8 should be able to cancel the sequence of modem unlocks?
<Wellark> so, right now unless there is a design decision that states that the indicators must be accessible and that would allow the user to access the unlock sim buttons then we figure out what to do
<mterry> Wellark, again, in no situation here am I arguing that you need to do any work right now
<Wellark> mterry: that's not feasible, unless we provide more accurate API for the whole unlocking experience
<Wellark> and I'm all open to discuss new API's
<mterry> Wellark, I'm just trying to get you to agree that it is sensible for the connectivity service to give a modicum of control to unity8 over the unlock sequence
<Wellark> but as with any API design we need to evaluate the features carefully
<Wellark> mterry: agreed.
<Wellark> mterry: the whole unlocking must be reworked anyway
<Wellark> as snap decision will not cut it
<Wellark> once we have the dialogs for unity8 I'm sure we can tag them with some reasonable way
<Wellark> so that unity8 also can reason about the dialogs it's being asked to show
<Wellark> and prioritize them
<Wellark> mterry: we are all good? :)
<mterry> Wellark, sure...  in so far as I don't actually need anything yet.  But I don't think if I did, we would need to redesign the whole thing.  Just let unity8 respond to the notification in a way that specify "user is cancelling this sequence of unlock dialogs" instead of the only option right now: "user is cancelling *this* unlock dialog"  but yeah, we don't have to argue about it
<Wellark> I think we agree here
<Wellark> mterry: I totally agree with that above
<Wellark> we can and will adress that in the unity8 dialog api
<mterry> cool
<Wellark> mterry: we anyway need to redesign the notifications and snap decisions, so it's on it's way
<Wellark> (on technical level that is)
<mterry> yeah
<Carom> Hello !
<Carom> PLEASE, I just have a one question...    It's possible record calls ??? (both the sides)  Thanks a lot !
<popey> not yet
<Carom> I can't live without this fuction :(
<Carom> For last...  please ->  It's possible use others apps from "google play" ?  If one app from google play works to record calls...    ?   Thanks a lot
<Carom> popey: For last...  please ->  It's possible use others apps from "google play" ?  If one app from google play works to record calls...    ?   Thanks a lot
<t1mp> popey: can I move the planning sessions for the different apps to any time slot in next week's summit?
<popey> t1mp: no because I'm waiting on the individual devs getting back to me with their available slots
<popey> Carom: no, Ubuntu is not Android.
<Carom> THX
<t1mp> popey: okay, np
<t1mp> popey: I had some problems with the scheduling system and I moved some sessions around. I'm not sure if I moved the planning sessions that are there already back to where they originally were...
<popey> ugh
<popey> I'll look
<t1mp> popey: they are still in the same day, but may be moved 1h
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> sorry for messing it up
<popey> np
<Carom> popey: PLEASE...  where can I check  ALL the apps available for ubuntu phone ? ( I just found little apps for now...) THANKS a lot !
<dobey> Carom: they're all in the store
<Carom> Thx, but I dont have ubuntu phone yet...
<dobey> you can use the emulator
<Carom> I'm thinking yet...
<Carom> I remember... the emulator in the phone ?
<dobey> the phone emulator, yes
<dobey> or you can run unity8 on your computer or in a vm or whatever
<dobey> with the click scope installed (which i think unity8 requires anyway)
<Carom> THX
<ogra_> dobey, that wont list much ... we are lacking i386 click packages
<dobey> ogra_: you can fake the arch though; it will also probably list less on 14.04 than 14.10, due to framework versions
<dobey> or you can just run the armhf emulator
<ogra_> yep, that too
<ogra_> if you have that patience :P
<dobey> U1_SEARCH_ARCH=armhf in the scope-regitry's environment should show you all the armhf packages even on x86 though :)
<dobey> ogra_: well, i guess the armhf emulator might run faster on an arm system perhaps. or just run ubuntu-desktop-next iso on a chromebook :)
<beuno> or
<beuno> you can just use the API, right?
<beuno> if you're trying to get a list
<beuno> you won't be able to easily get the country-specific ones
<beuno> but can get the majority of them
<beuno> if it's just a list
<dobey> well, you can't get a list of everything in a single search, any more
<beuno> you have to page through it, sure
<dobey> and you have to read the json
<beuno> sure
<dobey> so sure, if you're a fan of masochism, it's an option too :)
<ogra_> definitely trivial for someone who wants to find out if he wants to run ubuntu-touch ... based on the available apps
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> beuno, i thought there was a web UI in the works
<dobey> well, if you're trying to decide if you want to use the system based on available apps, you're probably doing it wrong :)
<ogra_> many people here do though
<ogra_> this isnt a rare question
<dobey> i didn't say it was. i just said it's probably the wrong path to a good decision.
<ogra_> sure, for you and me :)
<dobey> facebook for example is a very different app than what you get by installing the facebook app on iphone :)
<beuno> ogra_, there is, getting it through juju and deployments
<dobey> and delta
 * ogra_ meant something like http://apps.ubuntu.com/all
<dobey> lots of things that shouldn't even be apps on other phones, and which have crappy mobile web experience
<ogra_> or some such :)
<beuno> ogra_, yes, there will be something like that soon
<ogra_> great
<beuno> it's been a bit delayed
<beuno> but it'll get here
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> thats enough
<tiheum> kenvandine: hi, didrocks told me that you could help me concerning two MP for the mobile icon theme. One of them is 'ready to land' since more than one month but has not landed yet...
<kenvandine> tiheum, sure, links please?
<tiheum> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons/+merge/231533
<tiheum> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/white-indicators/+merge/240146
<kenvandine> tiheum, so you need to land these in vivid right?
<tiheum> kenvandine: I would like
<tiheum> kenvandine: the first is ready since ages and contains updated app icons and new action mono icons
<tiheum> kenvandine: the second one is for the mono (white) indicators
<kenvandine> tiheum, can you give me a list of things to test?
<kenvandine> including something to test to make sure moving some of those icons outside of the path didn't cause problems?
<tiheum> kenvandine: nothing was remove only new/updated stuff so it shouldn't break anything
<tiheum> kenvandine: you can check if the app icons (they shouldn't appear pixelated anymore) and the indicators which should be white instead of green/red (except the battery one)
<tiheum> kenvandine: and you can have a look at the system settings menu to check if everythin is ok (the second MP inclues a few updates for its icons)
<seb128> mterry, is bug #1389771 something you know about?
<ubot5> bug 1389771 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] 4-digit passcode code gets set incorrectly as "passphrase" on first run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389771
<tiheum> kenvandine: does it make sense?
<kenvandine> tiheum, yup!
<kenvandine> tiheum, when it's built in the silo, can you test it on a device?
<tiheum> kenvandine: sure
<tiheum> kenvandine: I can this week but not the next
<mterry> seb128, no haven't seen that yet
<mterry> seb128, but I don't run through the wizard on many image installs
<kenvandine> tiheum, it's building in silo 21
<seb128> mterry, yeah, same here
<kenvandine> tiheum, should be ready to test soon
<mterry> seb128, I have to run for lunch, but will look and test after
<kenvandine> tiheum, scratch that... merge failure
<kenvandine> tiheum, merge conflict in the white-indicators branch
<kenvandine> tiheum, can you fix that?
<kenvandine> Conflict adding file suru-icons/status/scalable/alarm-missed.svg.  Moved existing file to suru-icons/status/scalable/alarm-missed.svg.moved.
<tiheum> kenvandine: what does that mean? I am not an expert of launchpad :s
<tiheum> kenvandine: the icon is included in the two mp (only its colour differs)
<kenvandine> tiheum, the bzr branch can't be merged into trunk
<kenvandine> just the white-indicators branch
<kenvandine> looks like that alarm-missed.svg file changed in trunk since you last merged your branch from trunk
<tiheum> kenvandine: I created the white-indicators branch last week from trunk
<kenvandine> tiheum, oh... maybe it's really conflicting with your other branch
<kenvandine> tiheum, ah... it's because the suru-icons branch moves those icons to a different directory
<tiheum> kenvandine: weird, alarm-missed.svg is at the same place in both branches
<tiheum> kenvandine: in suru-icons/status/scalable
<kenvandine> it's probably just because of the path change
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> oh... it is
<kenvandine> tiheum, but the file itself changed in both branches
<kenvandine> they are different
<kenvandine> so bzr doesn't know what to do
<kenvandine> tiheum, you should probably merge suru-icons into the white-indicators branch then resubmit the white-indicators merge proposal adding a prereq on the suru-icons branch
<tiheum> kenvandine: is there a bzr command to merge two branches?
<tiheum> or do I have to do everything manually?
<kenvandine> tiheum, in your checkout of white-indicators
<kenvandine> bzr merge lp:~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons
<tiheum> kenvandine: great
<kenvandine> then fix the conflict, and make sure the right icon is included
<kenvandine> and make sure you do a bzr resolve on the file you fixed
<kenvandine> commit it and push
<kenvandine> then in LP, go to the white-indicators MP and do a resubmit
<kenvandine> adding a prereq on the other branch
<tiheum> kenvandine: that's clear
<tiheum> I'll ping you when it's done
<kenvandine> thx
<tiheum> thanks for your time and explanations
<kenvandine> np
<tiheum> kenvandine: hi, everything was fine till the bzr push command. It created a new branch in launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/+junk/white-indicators
<tiheum> and I have an error when I try to set the branch target (ubuntu-themes)
<tiheum> do I have to remove the previous white-indicators branch before?
<kenvandine> not a +junk branch
<kenvandine> tiheum, push it to the previous white-indicators branch
<tiheum> kenvandine: ok, sorry
<chrisccoulson> Mirv, any idea what's going on in bug 1389721?
<ubot5> bug 1389721 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "API versioning broken in some cases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389721
<tiheum> kenvandine: I re-submitted the merge proposal
<kenvandine> tiheum, thanks, building in silo 21 again
<r4do> hi guys, i'm trying to install rvm from root user
<r4do> it says to me Archives path '/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/archives' not writable, aborting.
<r4do> what's wrong with it?
<r4do> there is no file or folder '/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/archives'
<mterry> seb128, haven't been able to reproduce the passcode bug, left a comment
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, did you try to reproduce by any chance?  any luck if so?
<seb128> mterry, no I didn't, but I only have a krillin which is on rtm
<mterry> seb128, I didn't get the sense that this was mako specific...  I tried on krillin/rtm.  let me try my mako.
<seb128> mterry, well, it's more that I'm unsure in the code difference between those rtm images, are they supposed to include the same content?
<mterry> seb128, pulling from the rtm channel, yes
<mterry> seb128, except they use a different device tarball
<mterry> seb128, so different scopes and customization
<seb128> maybe Mirv did something weird
<seb128> or picked passphrase and misrembered and though he picked passcode?
<mterry> Mirv, did you do something weird?  ;)  (trying to reproduce bug 1389771)
<ubot5> bug 1389771 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] 4-digit passcode code gets set incorrectly as "passphrase" on first run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389771
<dobey> r4do: i think maybe you want to ask that in #ruby or whatever irc channel is appropriate for rvm
<dobey> r4do: this channel is about porting ubuntu to touch interface based devices
<seb128> mterry, Mirv: I can't confirm either (rtm 143 on krillin)
<ogra_> did you perhaps use --password for UDF ?
<mterry> ogra_, ooh good point, that would invalidate whatever the wizard tried
<ogra_> i think that only calls passwd but doesnt set anything account related
<mterry> ogra_, seb128: I should have the wizard show a label that says "you've already got a password set, skipping that bit" instead of fooling the user into entering a passcode anyway
<mterry> Just never been a priority
<ogra_> well, technically users shouldnt use the --password option for UDF
<ogra_> (practically everyone does sinde it is there :P )
<ogra_> *since
<ogra_> it clearly says it is for CI and automated testing
<ogra_> we should remove it from the help
<mterry> ogra_, fair but the confusion happens even if just using phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable
<ogra_> which s also not an actual enduser tool indeed :)
<rickspencer3> does anyone know the passphrase for a newly created emulator?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, 0000
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, it asked for a passphrase, not a pin, and then, oddly it just skipped the lockscreen after a while
<rickspencer3> I suspect it's due to slowness
<rickspencer3> and it is 0000 ;)
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, any idea how to edge swipe on it?
<ogra_> use the mouse
<ogra_> it is a bit fiddly but works
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
 * rickspencer3 tries some more fidgeting
<rickspencer3> ah, there is exactly one pixel you need to hit :)
<ogra_> ;)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, is it possible for me to configure it to come up a bit smaller?
<ogra_> there is a -scale commandline option
<rickspencer3> ogra_, hmmm, can I make that work from QtCreator?
<ogra_> hmm, no idea
<rickspencer3> ok, thanks anyway
<rickspencer3> at least I'm running now :)
<ogra_> bzoltan might be able to tell you
<rickspencer3> turns out you can't do scopes development directly on trusty
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: the Scale selector in the Devices page gives you options between 0.1-1.0 with 0.1 steps
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I don't see the Scale selector, where should I look?
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  just about the Memory selector. The default scale is 1 and if you choose 0.7 it will be default next time
<rickspencer3> where is the Memory selector?
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  this is how it looks for me http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-11-05_21_35_59-F2QQGkoq.png
<ogra_> bzoltan, you shoudl re-post ;)
<bzoltan>  rickspencer3:  this is how it looks for me http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-11-05_21_35_59-F2QQGkoq.png
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I bet the problem is that my emulator is actually running
<rickspencer3> found it!
<rickspencer3> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  cheers :)
<Z3> Hi, can you import google bookmarks to ubuntu touch web browser?
<rpadovani> Z3, not at the moment. There is a bug about this, let me find it
<rpadovani> Z3, bug 1236926
<ubot5> bug 1236926 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No facility to import bookmarks from other browsers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236926
<Z3> rpadovani ok, thank you ! :)
<rpadovani> yw :-)
<dobey> which thing should i file a bug against, about twitter notifications
<dobey> ?
<daker> dobey: account-polld
<dobey> hmm, i'm not sure this belongs in there, but ok
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/account-polld/trunk/view/head:/plugins/twitter/twitter.go
<dobey> sure
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-polld/+bug/1389875
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389875 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "Opening Twitter from the messages indicator opens Browser, not Twitter app" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> rsalveti: ping
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-06
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: your upstream bug guess in http://pad.lv/1389721 is as good as mine. the SDK team (zsombi, t1mp, kalikiana) could have an idea if they've seen a similar bug in developing UITK.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1389721 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "API versioning broken in some cases" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: if it is the same bug and it's still open, then it doesn't help to know there is vivid Qt 5.3.2 bugfix release PPA available, but it's at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<Mirv> mzanetti: FYI if you have time, you could experiment and comment on the bug #1357321.. the ~test7 in the PPA now has patches that should make it ~work (according to lorn), but I have some hard time getting reliable results and maybe you'd get more consistent results from testing
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Mirv> it did now load images over pure 3G on music scope...
<vars> Hello!
<vars> help
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson, Mirv: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1389721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389721 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "API versioning broken in some cases" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> and indeed cups isn't running for me
<pitti> once I start lpstat, it gets activated
<pitti> argh sorry, ECHANNEL
<Mirv> kalikiana: thanks, maybe that'll help them!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Nachos Day! :-D
<mandel> popey, sorry I missed yesterdays msg
<mandel> popey, someone wants to look at udm?
<mandel> ogra_, got time for me?
<ogra_> mandel, gimme a bit to move to my laptop
<mandel> ogra_, sure, I'll grab a coffee while you do, no hurry :)
<ogra_> mandel, ok, got a new paste ?
<mandel> ogra_, yes => https://pastebin.canonical.com/120055/
<mandel> ogra_, files updated => (new) dbus_properties.h, services.c (new function and new if), make file for adbd and control to add new deps
<mandel> ogra_, that should be all
<ogra_> yeah
<dednick> brendand: ping
<mandel> ogra_, I must be doing something wrong 'cause I don't see my patch applied (is easy to check I just grep for the new include flags when building)
<popey> mandel: wasn't me...
<popey> mandel: not yesterday anyway ☻
<mandel> popey, he, probably is bip being an ass again, sorry to bother
<popey> np ☻
<ogra_> mandel, does that debdiff look fine to you ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8849837/
<mandel> ogra_, uh, what are all those copyright updates?
<ogra_> dunno, they are in every debdiff against that patch
<ogra_> ignore them
<mandel> ogra_, looks good to me
<mandel> ogra_, would be nice to get a .deb to test it :)
<ogra_> ok, i'll try to build and test that then
<ogra_> (and give you a deb once i got one ... that will take a bit)
<mandel> ogra_, awesome, no problem
<ogra_> my build device is just flashing for a botochart test
<mandel> ogra_, I'll be sorting out udm in the mean time
<ogra_> once thats done i'll roll a package
<mandel> ogra_, ok, great
<ogra_> *bootchart
<mandel> ogra_, we have a task with the following title => "Attach unity greeter signal to the startup code for the adb shell"
<ogra_> on trello you mean ?
<mandel> ogra_, do you know exactly what is meant with that? atm we only have adbd checking if it is locked, but we are not listening to a signal
<mandel> ogra_, yes, trello
<ogra_> thats just badly phrased
<ogra_> iirc that was even me ... feel free to adjust it :)
<mandel> ogra_, what do we want to do then? Is that the same as we already have in the patch?
<ogra_> i dont see that title anywhere
<mandel> ogra_, here https://trello.com/b/o29TpZsd/sprint-1 top one
<ogra_> looks like the card was properly renamed with the bug title
<chrisccoulson> kalikiana, thanks. I've added a comment as well now. I'm surprised you don't use the metaobject revision number in the UITK - how do you handle new properties added to existing classes between releases?
<mandel> ogra_, I'll add you to it so that you get the notification
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i'm on the wrong borad
<mandel> ogra_, lol
<mandel> ogra_, too many boards, one per sprint sounds like a bad bad idea
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: we use REVISION. what we don't use is the extra template argument
<ogra_> mandel, added two comments ... that card should go away
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: and we have errors that tell you that what you tried to use isn't available in the version
<mandel> ogra_, good, we just finished a task then :)
<ogra_> (i'll leave it to the scrum master to do that)
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: unless, of cours,e you use the correct one
<ogra_> well, only once we uploaded
<mandel> ogra_, what about the one with "Track unity greeter state separately for each session"
<mandel> ogra_, is there something to do, can I help?
<ogra_> you can test the deb once i have it
<mandel> will do
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: for instance, continue to do qmlRegisterType<OxideQQuickWebContext>(uri, 1, 3, "WebContext")
 * ogra_ grumbles about bootchart bailing out 
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: as a matter of fact I don't see what the expected use of the extra argument is… you're already passing the version as function arguments
<chrisccoulson> kalikiana, hmmm, I don't see how it can work without the extra template argument
<chrisccoulson> kalikiana, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/plugin.cpp#L161
<ogra_> mandel, bah
<ogra_> services.c:23:18: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<ogra_>  #include <glib.h>
<ogra_>                   ^
<ogra_> compilation terminated.
<mandel> ogra_, ??
<ogra_> thats what i get when building the package
<mandel> ogra_, that is strange, the include should be added by the pkgconfig command in the make file
<mandel> ogra_, I wonder if the order is wrong in the include.. do you have a branch with the changes? or is it just the patch?
<ogra_> just the patch
<ogra_> hmm, not sure the cflags are right to use there
 * ogra_ drops the option from the pkg-config line
<ogra_> lets see
<mandel> ogra_, yes, that is my feeling, but I did want the pkg-config so that we get the correct link and includes
<mandel> ogra_, the error is due to a wrong include..
<mandel> ogra_, we can use pkg-config --cflags-only-I --libs glib-2.0 dbus-glib-1 and add it in the includes like the others do for example
<mandel> that should generate something like '-I/usr/include/glib-2.0
 * ogra_ scratches head
 * tbr hands ogra_ a head-scratcher™
<ogra_> haha
<mandel> ogra_, got the error again? is a matter of adding the correct include paths
<ogra_> yes, we need to split the pkg-config call in two bits
<ogra_> cflags needs to go into CPPFLAGS
<ogra_> that got me forward ... but just to the next error :P
<tsdgeos> i'm confused
<tsdgeos> i can phablet-shell to the phone but not ssh
<tsdgeos> has something changed recently?
<tsdgeos> i remember i could plain ssh before
<ogra_> tsdgeos, did you explicitly enable ssh using android-gadget-service ?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: nope, how do i do that?
<ogra_> phablet-shell will only enable it for the adb connection temporary
<ogra_> mandel, hah ... youre full of typos :P
<ogra_> services.c: In function ‘is_phone_locked’:
<ogra_> services.c:258:5: error: ‘removeobj’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<ogra_>      removeobj = dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name(bus,
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ofund it
<mandel> ogra_, agh, sorry I had to redo the patch and screw it up :-/
<ogra_> tsdgeos, adb shell android-gadget-service enable ssh
<mandel> ogra_, should be remote, not remove
<tsdgeos> ogra_: right that worked (i.e. gave me ssh enabled)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: but can't still ssh in
<tsdgeos> do i need to reboot?
 * tsdgeos tries
<ogra_> tsdgeos, make sure to a) not have pahblet-shell in use when doing that command ...
<ogra_> tsdgeos, and b) you need the same key that was used for phablet-shell
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> you guys are making it hard :D
<ogra_> well, i hope to have a UI option for ssh some day ;)
<tsdgeos> worked now
<tsdgeos> tx
<mandel> ogra_, was that the only issue?
<ogra_> up to now, yes
<ogra_> i think we miss #include <dbus/dbus-glib.h>
<dpm> pitti, looking at the debian files for this package, am I correct to think it's not using language packs? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-scopes/trunk/files/head:/debian/
<dpm> i.e. I don't see dh_translations specified
<pitti> X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<pitti> dpm: it does use pkgstriptranslations and thus langpacks
<pitti> dpm: dh_translations is for automatically updating POT files or stripping translations from .desktop files and the like
<pitti> and it's not using that indeed
<dpm> pitti, ah, yes, thanks for the clarification - and in fact I can see the template here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/unity-scope-scopes
<mandel> ogra_, we don't need that :)
<mandel> ogra_, should be in the dbus_properties.h header
<ogra_> hmm, where is remoteobj declared then ?
<mandel> ogra_, I don't know what you fixed in the make, but the remoteobj fix is here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850806/
<mandel> ogra_, lines 42 and  54 in that diff
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> added that
<mandel> ogra_, sorry for that, I did screw up the diff big time.. mierda
<ogra_> build seems to pass now
<ogra_> no worries :)
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: hmm interesting. I didn't think we used that anywhere. price question, why only in UCStyledItemBase but not the others
<kalikiana> and more importantly, why don't we have any trouble with it in the uitk
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: I still don't see what use the argument is - it's redundant. if the version is wrong it wouldn't have any relevance…
<kalikiana> I must be missing something obvious here…
<ogra_> mandel, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu37_armhf.deb test away !
<mandel> \o/
<mandel> ogra_, on it
<ogra_> mandel, not working here
<mandel> ogra_, I can't get it to install, it gets stuck :-/
 * ogra_ reboots
<ogra_> you need to install via ssh, via recovery or from the terminal app
<ogra_> make your pick :)
<ogra_> adb gets restarted during install so you lose connection
<ogra_> hmm, after a reboot it lets me in all the time
<ogra_> regardless of the screen state
<ogra_> mandel, erm ... looking at the code ... you try to connect to the session bus
<ogra_> that cant work
<ogra_> adbd is a systme process
<ogra_> *system
<mandel> ogra_, if it does not connect to the session bus it should no allow you to get in nevertheless
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so  that doesnt work either
<mandel> ogra_, since it will get an error, so that is no the issue
<mandel> ogra_, I have not been able to install the deb, it gets stuck at Preparing to unpack android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu37_armhf.deb ...
<mandel> ogra_, it does not go further than that
<ogra_> yes, see above
<mandel> ogra_, ins the unity service a system or a session service, that is what we want to connect to
<ogra_> you cant install adbd via adb connection
<ogra_> i have no idea
<ogra_> but adbd cant see any session-bus
<mandel> ogra_, I did an ssh :)
<mandel> ogra_, I'll reboot to see what is going on
<mandel> ogra_, I added the logs, we should be able to see what is doing (those D calls)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i dont see any here
<ogra_> i wonder why
<ogra_> i definitely have ubuntu37 installed
<ogra_> but it doesnt behave any different
<ogra_> mandel, heh, probably because the check lives in the completely wrong function :P
<ogra_> create_service_thread() vs create_subproc_thread()
<ogra_> my fault
<mandel> ogra_, ah! well, not a big deal :)
<mandel> ogra_, fun lol
<ogra_> yeah, the lovely broken worlld of adbd
<mandel> ogra_, ok, me do update the diff for you, I did find an other issue :)
<sergiusens> mandel: ogra_ how are you goind to deal with the system/session issue?
<ogra_> sergiusens, no idea
 * ogra_ would like ot see it blocking at all first 
<mandel> ogra_, one question, was what the change in the compilation? I'm curious, just the c-flags?
<ogra_> mandel, i split it in twoo pkg-config commands ... thats all
<ogra_> one for the cflags, one for the libs
<ogra_> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851351/
<mandel> ack, thx!
<ogra_> mandel, package updated
<ogra_> re-pull
<mandel> wait, I wanted to point a bug to you I found
<sergiusens> ogra_: mandel instead of unity8 sending a signal, it might need to be a message then
<sergiusens> and adb would need to track state :-/
<mandel> sergiusens, atm we are just querying a property each time..
<mandel> sergiusens, uh, that looks like a big patch
<sergiusens> mandel: from the system bus to the session?
<sergiusens> how does that even work
<sergiusens> ?
<mandel> sergiusens, which should not work.. fu*
<sergiusens> system service to an unkown session bus address
<ogra_> Session terminated, terminating shell... ...terminated.
<ogra_> stdin: is not a tty
<ogra_> phone is locked
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> at least that bit works
<ogra_> each adb shell call prints it
<ogra_> (indeed even when unlocked)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think we should just wait for mterry ... if there is anything we can look for on the system bus he will know
<victor_bq> Hi john!!
<sergiusens> ogra_: like lightdm and split greeter :)
<mandel> sergiusens, ogra_ sorry, crashed unity :-/
<ogra_> sergiusens, hah, yeah :)
<ogra_> well, dbus-monitor doesnt show anything on the system bus if the phone is unloocked
<mandel> ogra_, nah, I did a grep, only thing we have is com.canonical.Unity.Screen :P
<mandel> ogra_, which is clearly not what we want
<sergiusens> ogra_: on a side note, how is this possible '9917145088 bytes (9,9 GB) copied, 663,485 s, 14,9 MB/s' for my 8GB thumb drive?
<cking_> ogra_, where does initrd exist on the mako?
<ogra_> cking_, in the boot.img
<cking_> and where is that?
<ogra_> cking_, have a look at /usr/bin/abootimg-unpack-initrd and /usr/bin/abootimg-pack-initrd
<ogra_> (you can  also just use them if you want to pack/unpack to make changes)
<ogra_> hmm, getting that info across the busses will be hard :(
<ogra_> we wont have write access to the system bus from the session ... since we run as phablet
<mandel> ogra_, this is going to be a lot harder than we though, either mterry has a way to expose that in the system one..
<mandel> ogra_, I wonder, are we going to have a greeter per session?
<ogra_> or we need a different way
<ogra_> we currently do
<ogra_> and i guess in the future we'll have at least one per user
<ogra_> the current greeter is still inside unity8 ...
<mandel> ogra_, I find interesting that we have one per user yet user metricts is in the system bugs..
<mandel> ogra_, lets talk about this after the standup, we need a way to workaround this
<mardy> mhall119: hi! I'm working on an Online Accounts guide for developer.ubuntu.com; I'm writing that in libreoffice. Is that OK, or should I better use some other format?
<mhall119> mardy: it would be better in HTML so we can just copy/paste, but we can work with an ODT file
<mhall119> if you're not doing fancy formatting or layouts in LO, that should be fine
<mardy> mhall119: OK; I also include some links to a few elements in the API reference; I'm using absolute links, is that fine?
<mhall119> mardy: absolute links are fine, but replace the version (sdk-14.10) with "current" or "development" so we don't have to keep changing them
<mhall119> which reminds me, it's time to make 14.10 "current"
<mardy> mhall119: ah, cool!
<ats> hi
<ats> anyone with the ubuntu touch image developers
<ats> I amtrying to install ubuntu touch vivid verlet on my phone...but noimage for the device MSM8974
<kenvandine> tiheum, did you get a chance to test silo 21?
<ats> no
<kenvandine> tiheum, is the messaging menu icon meant to be gray when there isn't a pending message and white when there is?
<ats> I just switched back to ubuntu..
<ats> will there be any chances for more release of the ubuntu image for devices like Xiaomi Mi3??
<kenvandine> ats, just need someone to do a port
<jgdx> kenvandine, hi, if you're doing a landing, could you sneak in [1]? Low impact visual tweak. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-system-settings/dropDialogSizeHack/+merge/239297
<davmor2> ats: If it isn't listed in the support list, then you would need to port it, see the header for links
<ats> Need ubuntu touch images to test and develop for 'cancro' and 'MSM8974'
<ats> ok..:-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i can't land that until the toolkit fix it needs lands in vivid
<kenvandine> it landed in rtm 3 weeks ago, but not vivid yet :(
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh
<jgdx> okay
<ats> any way to port to suit my needs??
<kenvandine> i'm still waiting for the sdk guys
<kenvandine> ats, there is a porting guide on the wiki
<kenvandine> kalikiana, any word on when the toolkit fix will land in vivid?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, ^^
<ats> thanks mate..will check on it
<Wellark> saidinesh5: ping.
<Wellark> saidinesh5: sorry,  wrong person
<Saviq> nope
<saidinesh5> Hey
<Wellark> Saviq: ping
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> well
<Wellark> :)
<saidinesh5> bye :P
<Wellark> was nice to meet you
<kalikiana> kenvandine: what fix?
<saidinesh5> mhm you too :)
<Saviq> Wellark, we activate flight mode, it only really gets activated 5 or so seconds later
<kenvandine> kalikiana, that your dropDialogSizeHack branch needed
<Saviq> Wellark, so with dednick's branch that validates the setting after 1s or so, the switch goes on, off, on
<Saviq> Wellark, we'd need the network indicator to acknowledge the change straight away, potentially switching back if something went wrong
<jgdx> kalikiana, dialog resize fix
<Wellark> Saviq: right...
<kalikiana> kenvandine: ah, that is in staging and not rtm so it depends on when we actually land stuff in viivd
<kenvandine> kalikiana, i think it landed in rtm
<kenvandine> just not vivid or utopic
<kalikiana> bzoltan: when will we land in vivd?
<kenvandine> vivid has and antique version of the toolkit now
<kenvandine> :)
<kalikiana> saldy true
<kalikiana> *sadly
<Wellark> Saviq: can't you change the validation to happen every 6 seconds?  :)
<Wellark> actually..
<kenvandine> a month old...
<Saviq> Wellark, I can find a stick long enough to prod you in the eye
<Wellark> Saviq: actually I think I can make it happen
<Wellark> Saviq: could you file a bug, as that is prerequisite to land anything to rtm
<Wellark> Saviq: please also describe which branch of unity8 has to be installed to make the problem visible
<Saviq> Wellark, rtm silo 4
<Wellark> or better yet, if there is a silo that can be installed
<Wellark> Saviq: I need to go to a meeting right now. would be great if you or dednick or someone could file the bug
<Wellark> but I think I can file it myself as well after the meetings if you guys are busy
<ats> no way I am in a postition to do that porting..ha...ha..:-D
<kenvandine> kalikiana, jgdx: oh there is a pending vivid landing... that needs a packaging change ACK
<ats> anyone any help in porting vivid verlet or any ubuntu touch to Xiaomi mi3 device
<kenvandine> jgdx, i ack'd the packaging change and published it :)
<kenvandine> woot!
<jgdx> zomg, ken, you're awesome
<ats> any ubuntu touch developers online??
<kenvandine> ats, there are many of us in this channel, but you need someone that has a device to do the port
<ats> yup...
<kenvandine> we work on many aspects of ubuntu touch, necessarily porting to devices
<ats> any chances of me getting into the developer for Xiaomi Mi3 then..if there are no developers for it
<ats> since this phone is very less in stock..most probably it ain't available in most of N.America and Europe..just being available in Asian countries
<ats> but to do so have to have sound knowledge of doing it...I am an computer engineering student so I am very novice in this field..need guidance and few knwoledge base to start as a developer
<jgdx> kenvandine, 016 does not fix the issue. It's pretty easy to unsync the two switches..
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> kgunn, ^^^
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you give kgunn specifics on what you saw?
<jgdx> kenvandine, kgunn's comment is pretty spot on I think.. the rapid toggling of flight mode probably causes havoc somewhere
<kgunn> jgdx: nope...that's actually a different issue
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1350332
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1350332 not found
<kgunn> jdstrand: ^ so that is due to cellular backend....
<kgunn> as long as backend is working proper....the ui will reflect the reality
<jgdx> kgunn, oh
<tiheum> kenvandine: yes to you second question
<tiheum> kenvandine: for the first one, how can I test the silo?
<kenvandine> tiheum, you can use the citrain to install it on a device
<kenvandine> citrain tool
<tiheum> kenvandine: ok, I will ask jounih (it's his phone and I am sure he knows what the citrain is)
<kenvandine> tiheum, do you have that installed?
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> tiheum, let me know if you have questions
<jdstrand> kgunn: guessing you meant jg dx instead of me?
<kgunn> my bad
<jdstrand> np at all
<jdstrand> just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something :)
<tiheum> kenvandine: nobody here has ever heard of that tool so I supposed it's not installed on the phone I have and I don"t know how to do that
<tiheum> could you link a tutorial or something like that?
<ogra_> tiheum, phablet-tools-citrain
<kenvandine> tiheum, not on the phone, on your desktop
<ogra_> and no, thats something to install on your PC
<kenvandine> it would be really cool if we had a citrain app for the phone though :)
<kenvandine> choose a silo and install :)
<tiheum> kenvandine, ogra_: installing...
<kenvandine> tiheum, you have to make sure the device has developer mode enabled and is writable
<jgdx> kgunn, using 016 I get to a state where I cannot disable FM from the indicator.
<kenvandine> tiheum, you can enable developer mode in system-settings
<kenvandine> then
<jgdx> kgunn, it seems that the USS FM switch is preventing the indicator FM switch from disabling.
<kenvandine> phablet-config writable-image --enable
<jgdx> kgunn, actually, if I wait ~10 seconds it is disabled.
<jgdx> so not that bad, just very confusing
<kenvandine> jgdx, kgunn: that's the tricky part of binding the switches
<kenvandine> if it doesn't take effect immediately, the user doesn't get the feedback
<kenvandine> or the opposite
<jgdx> the comment I was talking about was https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1336715/comments/21
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress]
<tiheum> kenvandine: everything's installed but the command doesn't work
<tiheum> unrecognized argument
<kenvandine> tiheum, paste your command
<tiheum> phablet-config writable-image --enabled
<kenvandine> drop the d
<tiheum> same error
<ogra_> drop the argument :)
<ogra_> should work without
<tiheum> error device not found
<ogra_> (and since we dont support disabling the arg would be moot anyway)
<tiheum> (the phone is plug on the laptop)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> no args
<tiheum> *plugged
<ogra_> and you enabled developer mode ?
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<tiheum> yes
<kenvandine> phablet-config writable-image
<ogra_> adb devices shows it ?
<tiheum> nope
<kenvandine> unplug and plugin again
<ogra_> or reboot the phone
<tiheum> ok, after pluging the phone again that seems to work
<kenvandine> great
<tiheum> the phablet-config command rebooted the device and terminated without error
<ogra_> good
<kenvandine> now use citrain to install the silo
<ogra_> if the device comes up again it should be writable
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> *if* :)
<ogra_> well :)
<kenvandine> such confidence
<tiheum> it's ready so it should be writable :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, this is what I got when I plugged in my phone today http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8852146/
<pmcgowan> ogra_, any ideas what to look for to diagnose further
<ogra_> looks like a broken cable or broken USB driver on your laptop
<ogra_> (or broken USB port on the phone ... but thats unlikely)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, well, I think none of those, I bet I reboot the phone and it works
<pmcgowan> thats the general symptom
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well " device descriptor read/64, error -110" looks really like some physical prob
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok let me swap cables to be sure
<ogra_> unless your driver (on the PC side) is really broken
<pmcgowan> other phone with that cable works fine
<mardy> mhall119: OK, I decided to write the guide in HTML, will save time later
<mardy> mhall119: are there some specific CSS tags I could use, for example for embedding code?
<tiheum> kenvandine: I installed the silo with the command 'citrain device-upgrade 21 <passcode>', is this right?
<kenvandine> and "ubuntu"
<kenvandine> at the end
<mhall119> mardy: we have something in WP, let me find it
<mhall119> mardy: if you wrap your code snippets in [code][/code] blocks, they'll be formatted when displayed on the site
<tiheum> kenvandine: ok done, I test now
<mhall119> mardy: [code firstline="86" language="cpp"] is an example that specifies a starting line number and language, both are optional
<mardy> mhall119: wait, didn't you say I should give you HTML?
<mhall119> mardy: yes, but we have a plugin or something that formats code using those tags
<mardy> mhall119: ah, so i can write those tags in my HTML file and WP will do its magic?
<mhall119> not sure if it's in php or javascript, but magic faries somewhere turn that into well-styled code blocks
<mhall119> mardy: the specific example I gave you is used in http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/adding-location-awareness-to-your-scope/
<mardy> mhall119: OTOH, I'm setting <b> (bold) for some lines, so I wonder if the WP plugin will handle that
<kenvandine> tiheum, great, let me know how it goes
<mardy> mhall119: oh, that looks cool!
<mhall119> mardy: it will if I paste it in as HTML
<mhall119> mardy: I'll fight with WP if I need to, you don't have to worry about that
<mardy> mhall119: OK, thanks!
<oSoMoN> elopio, hey, I just submitted a MR that converts a number of webbrowser-app AP tests to QML tests, I’d appreciate your review (https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qmltests/+merge/240871)
<elopio> oSoMoN: cool. I'll put it in my backlog.
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<hackz> hi there how can i change my root password under touch mobile?
<popey> hackz: we don't set a root password
<hackz> trying to install a sudo apt-get install wifite but no chance
<hackz> is it possible to install some applications?
<popey> the phone is read-only initially.
<hackz> how to unlock?via adb?
<popey> phablet-config writable-image
<popey> from your pc
<hackz> thanks you, do i have to be in bootloader status?
<popey> no
<hackz> phablet-config writable-image error device not find
<popey> is developer mode enabled on the device?
<popey> system settings -> about this phone -> developer mode
<ahayzen> chrisccoulson, ping
<hackz> where is it under System setting?
<hackz> ok found
<mandel|lunch> ogra_, looking at the code, what is the way you where thinking to execute to get the dbus session address, I know that at least in some cases $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS has it, but I don't want to use that
<ogra_> mandel|lunch, but thats what you shoudl use
<mandel> ogra_, sure? meh to env variables...
<mandel> ogra_, I don't trust them
<mandel> ogra_, then is simple, we use create_subprocess to execute the sudo, get the info and use it
<mandel> ogra_, if "" we just do not let you in I suppose, but this is a hack..
<ogra_> mandel, worst case you can do what sergiusens suggested and just read /run/user/32011/dbus-session but i'd liek to avoid using this file if any possible (it will go away one day)
<elopio> oSoMoN: you could simplify some things by using the UbuntuTestCase.
<elopio> it has for example a method to find a child by object name, so your get_clear_button can be one line.
<mandel> ogra_, well, all this is wrong for a device that can have more than one user..
<ogra_> mandel, this would probably be the easiest "fix" though ... parse it and use setenv
<ogra_> mandel, doesnt matter with the current adbd ...
<oSoMoN> elopio, is the UbuntuTestCase exposed in a package I can depend on?
<elopio> oSoMoN: it also has a function to get the center of a component, so you don't have to write all those / 2
<mandel> ogra_, yes, but is just that I'll know it is ugly
<mandel> :-/
<elopio> oSoMoN: yes, it comes from the toolkit declaratives.
<ogra_> mandel, the android code sets the user ID/name in a haeader file ... hardcoded
<ogra_> mandel, so we have "phablet" hardcoded everywhere already
<oSoMoN> elopio, nice, I didn’t know that, I’ll check it out and update my MR
<mandel> ogra_, ouch
<ogra_> that is why we need to re-do it as a fork for multiuser anyway
<ogra_> this whole hardcodeing needs to be replaced for it
<elopio> oSoMoN: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Test/UbuntuTestCase.qml
<elopio> it also has typeString.
<elopio> oSoMoN: I like this very much. I have a couple of suggestions.
<elopio>  oSoMoN: use the naming conventions of javascript
<elopio> so camel case for function names.
<elopio> and it is a lot easier to read if you follow the convention:
<elopio> test_ActionMustCauseResult
<mandel> ogra_, indeed...
<sergiusens> mandel: DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is what most things use
<mandel> sergiusens, I know, I used to write integration tests that would change the value of that to point to my own session bus.. I hoped there was a nicer way
<elopio> like: test_enterURLWithoutSchemaMustAddIt
<mandel> sergiusens, but hey, looks like I was doing it "THE" way
<sergiusens> ogra_: I hope the one day comes after we moved to cert based authorization
<ogra_> sergiusens, the prob with that file is that the content gets rewritten if your session crashes or gets restarted otherwise
<elopio> oSoMoN: and I know
<ogra_> sergiusens, which i.e the smoke tests do a lot
<ogra_> if it gets re-written underneath you you have the wrong address
<elopio> oSoMoN: and I know this sometimes doesn't work nicely with qml tests, but try to make only one action and one assertion per test.
<elopio> oSoMoN: but anyway, this is really cool. Moar QML tests! Just keep in mind that we still need to test some things from the point of view of the real user, like adding a bookmark and then opening it
<elopio> I'll paste this on the MP
<oSoMoN> elopio, yeah, this is why I didn’t completely nuked the autopilot tests yet :)
<Wellark> Saviq , dednick : did you guys have a chance to file the bug about the needed change on how i-network handles the flightmode action state change?
<tiheum> kenvandine: everything looks fine to me. When the update could land?
<kenvandine> tiheum, cool
<kenvandine> tiheum, what image version and device did you test it on?
<kenvandine> tiheum, i'll update the spreadsheet that you tested it
<tiheum> kenvandine: BQ, 14.10 r145
<kenvandine> tiheum, thx
<Wellark> Saviq, dednick: now I'm confused
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1336715
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress]
<Wellark> is marked as Fix Released
<Wellark> but then there is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1390136
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390136 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "need a transition state for indicators reflecting laggy backends" [Critical,New]
<Wellark> so do you need me to change something in the indicator right now?
<Wellark> kgunn: --^
<kgunn> Wellark: well...i think design/prog mgmt would love it if it were fixed for rtm
<kgunn> but also willing to live with ota1 as an answer
<Wellark> kgunn: saviq told me that now that 1336715 landed the flightmode switch is doing  ON - OFF - ON
<Wellark> and I might have a simple workaround on the indicator-service side for that
<Wellark> but I need a bug filed or we can't act on it
<kenvandine> tiheum, published to vivid
<tiheum> kenvandine: amazing, thanks!
<oSoMoN> elopio, MR updated
<elopio> oSoMoN: Thanks. Looks great.
<Saviq> Wellark, the immediate fix would be invisible, meaning it should just accept the new value and keep it unless it knows otherwise
<Wellark> Saviq: yes, that I had in mind
<Wellark> and that should already happen
<Wellark> Saviq: I actually found this from the switch-item code on the service side
<Wellark> ///@ todo something weird is happening as the indicator side is not changing the state..
<Wellark> Saviq, kgunn: please file a bug on the ON - OFF - ON behaviour so we can get it targeted for the rtm
<Wellark> or at least I can make more in-depth investigation
<Wellark> dednick: is the unity8 side actually setting the state before calling activate() ?
<Wellark> on the action
<dednick> Wellark: it's just calling activate
<Wellark> dednick: well that explains it then
<dednick> Wellark: what is it explaining?
<dednick> Wellark: the fact that it reverts?
<Wellark> IMO the switch item should call g_action_change_state () when the switch component changes it's state
<Wellark> before calling activate()
<Wellark> that would ensure that the gaction state gets updated properly
<Wellark> before the call to activate() happens
<dednick> Wellark: the indicator might refuse the activate. then the backend would be in a different state than the client model.
<Wellark> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GAction.html#g-action-change-state
<Wellark> dednick: that's where the 1sec update comes into play
<Wellark> but as you see change_state() is simply a request
<Wellark> which makes sense as the state is the state of the flightmode switch
<Wellark> and when the UI changes it's internal state
<Wellark> would be nice if the unity8 side would inform the service that "hey, actually I changed the state of the killswitch.."
<Wellark> and then followed by the activate()
<Wellark> which triggers the actual flightmode functionality
<Wellark> i-network never rejects a change_state() request.
<Wellark> so for i-network, after first calling change_state()  and then calling activate()
<Wellark> would remove the need for the 1sec "polling"
<Wellark> but you are correct
<Wellark> that some other services might reject the state changes if we strictly look at the API documentation
<Wellark> but they should not
<dednick> Wellark: i'm not sure this would work as i-network is at the moment.
<dednick> if i do change-state(1) and active(), the activate will set to 0.
<Wellark> dednick: there is a reason for that
<dednick> since it's a toggle.
<Wellark> dednick: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8855057/
<Wellark> that's the switch-item on i-network service
<Wellark> never got around to figure out what was causing that
<dednick> yeah. i was looking at it.
<Wellark> well now I know
<dednick> Wellark: activate is supposed to toggle. that's how we've always used it
<Wellark> dednick: it would toggle. if we remove value != value; and make sure unity8 calls g_action_change_state() before calling activate()
<Wellark> oh, you mean toggle the gaction state..
<dednick> Wellark: but then other indicators would regress
<Wellark> dednick: are you sure? they should not depend on the change_state() at all
<Wellark> AFAIK
<dednick> Wellark: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/trunk.15.04/view/head:/src/service.vala#L304
<Wellark> dednick: let me run this quickly through the rest of the indicator devs
<dednick> Wellark: I've got to go. But i think we should have a chat tomorrow between all the indicator devs to see how we can handle this.
<Wellark> dednick: ack. I will run a quick hangout with them now and let's sync tomorrow
<dednick> Wellark: ok. cool. talk to you tomorrow
<popey> stgraber: https://github.com/lxc/lxd says REST API, command line tool and OpenStack integration plugin for LXC (pronounced lex-dee)
<popey> stgraber: suspect it should say "pronounced lex-cee" ?
<popey> (although before this week I never met anyone who pronounced LXC as lex-cee ☻
<stgraber> popey: I should tweak the grammar a bit, the intend was for lex-dee to refer to the branch name there
<popey> kk
<stgraber> popey: the whole lex-cee, lex-dee is a sabdfl thing. Currently my take is that we call lex-cee and lex-dee the client and daemon in the lxd branch. But we keep calling things L X C for everything else
<popey> ☻
<stgraber> and yeah, that's super confusing, but well, marketing...
 * mdeslaur quickly reserves lex-eee and lex-eff
<stgraber> :)
<popey> it's all going to be fine till we get to lex-zee, sorry lex-zed.
<dobey> who pronounces acronyms as words anyway. craziness.
<ogra_> southafricans apparently
<stgraber> dobey: how do you pronounce SCSI?
<mdeslaur> scuzzy!
<dobey> fuck!
<mdeslaur> btrfs -> butterface!
<stgraber> but arguably that's the only example I can think of right now :)
<dobey> not gnu?
<dobey> or sata? pata?
<stgraber> hmm, ok, there are plenty of those then :)
<dobey> when you go get money though, do you say you've got to hit the atom (ATM)?
<stgraber> btrfs is special because everybody agrees not to just spell it out but people don't seem to agree on how to pronounce it as a word :)
<dobey> they don't agree on how to pronounce linux either. or even ubuntu :P
<mdeslaur> you-bun-two!
<dobey> but was the doom demo done with lxdoom?
<popey> you mean lex-doom
<ogra_> lex doom - the law of the end of the world ?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/ubuntu-scope-showdown-competition-launched
<davmor2> mdeslaur: you were close, It's butterFarce easy mistake :)
<mdeslaur> davmor2: hehe :)
<davmor2> popey: How would you say lex-y??
<davmor2> barry: I may of stumbled across an interesting issue.  I put my phone on image 102.  While it was connected to wifi it had started to grab the image 148 but then I went and fetched tea which meant the connection swapped over to 3g, this isn't wifi so the system stopped downloading and doesn't see the newer image, I'll try a reboot but I thought I know how much you like my bugs :)
<davmor2> barry: plus side reboot got it back to seeing the image and downloading it again
<barry> davmor2: yay!  however i think this is a known problem with udm, which does the actual downloading and is sensitive to wifi/3g
<davmor2> barry: that's not so good then
<barry> hmm, i don't see  a specific bug on this issue, but it's almost definitely udm, since si doesn't care about the connection once it's handed off to udm
<barry> yeah
<barry> davmor2: it's A Problem
<davmor2> I'll write up a bug for it then
<barry> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1390205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390205 in ubuntu-download-manager "udm falls over on the switch from wifi to 3g meaning ota are stuck and the system can't recover till reboot" [High,New]
<ogra_> veebers, yay ! thanks for testing !!
<ogra_> will try to land that tomorrow morning first thing
<veebers> ogra_: awesome, thanks for fixing it :-)
<ogra_> :D
<veebers> ogra_: hey, while you're here, can you comment on my question re: autopilot-touch package?
<ogra_> is the latest version in vivid ?
<ogra_> (the one that contains our packaging changes)
<veebers> ogra_: Good question, let me look (I know I was still getting the error yesterday)
<ogra_> i suspect we landed it when it couldnt migrate completely into utopic anymore due to freezes ... so it likely didnt make it into vivid either
<veebers> ogra_: apt-cache policy shows candidate: 1.5.0+15.04.20141031-0ubuntu1
<veebers> I'm not sure what the latest revno should be :-\
<ogra_> 1.5.0+14.10.20141022~rtm-0ubuntu1 is the one that had your change in rtm
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/000758.html
<veebers> ogra_: ok, now that I've tried that today it installs fine on my device
<ogra_> do you have that changelog entry ?
<ogra_> oh, good
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/autopilot/1.5.0+15.04.20141031-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> and there is your landing ... landed tuesday
<veebers> ogra_: ah which would be my Wed, so probably just after I sent that email to you :-) Thanks for clarifying for me
<ogra_> well, i'm glad it works now
<veebers> Ack, so am I.
<veebers> ogra_: is there a way to check when an updated package will finish migrating? (I'm looking at pybootchartgui, needing 0+r141-0ubuntu4)
<ogra_> veebers, "rmadison pybootchartgui"
<ogra_> (from the devscripts package)
<veebers> TIL about rmadison
<veebers> awesome, thanks ogra_ ^_^
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-07
<pngo_> can music-app play streams?
<ahayzen> pngo_, not yet
<ahayzen> pngo_, we only expose the music that is scanned by mediascanner2 (what appears in your local music scope)
<pngo_> I was thinking to listen to Icecast or shoutcast
<ahayzen> pngo_, yeah that would be cool, probably something to be discussed for the future, but for now it'll have to be its own app
<pngo_> ok, thank you
<ahayzen> pngo_, i think it is technically possible, just we have no way of displaying the data designed/or any data source to pull yet
<ahayzen> pngo_, no problem
<sarnold> what's the password in the default image for the emulator?
<sarnold> "ubuntu" didn't do it..
<mdeslaur> sarnold: 0000
<sarnold> mdeslaur: same as my luggage!
<mdeslaur> sarnold: what? it's not 6502 anymore? :)
<sarnold> lol
<mdeslaur> YOU LAUGHED! NERD!!!
<mdeslaur> ;)
<sarnold> wow the latency on this thing is horrible; it took forever to bring the keyboard back up, probably twenty seconds for the "numbers" click to show the number plane of the keyboard..
<sarnold> ... and now the screen is black.
<mdeslaur> is that the emulator? did you install it with --arch=i386?
<mdeslaur> and yes, the black screen is the current state of the emulator. congrats.
<sarnold> mdeslaur: I just followed directions on the scopes contest links, all clicking!
<sarnold> mdeslaur: the gui says it is using the kit gcc i386-ubuntu-14.10-utopic
<mdeslaur> ah, the sdk should have created it with i386
<mdeslaur> but yeah, I haven't managed to get the emulator working in a few months
<mdeslaur> sarnold: I assume that's why there are prizes, you need to write apps blindly!
<sarnold> mdeslaur: and here I was hoping being run on a real computer with real network stack would be better than my device, which has never once actually updated any applications when I hit the "update" button
<sarnold> mdeslaur: .. it seems to OTA upgrade the base image fine but I don't think I've ever seen an application update
<mdeslaur> hrm
<hack_> Hi there installed touch on my nexus 4 but having problems with application none of them are working,all that happened after tryed to install vlc via shell
<hack_> any tips'
<Binarydata> I am looking at putting together a custom distro for an Asus TF201, I saw ROMs pieced together with blobs from the Nexus 7. Would it be plausible to attempt an install using the Nexus 7 build?
<Binarydata> eh, guess irc is dead
<dslul_> hello, is there anyone who can help me with the emulator? I can't start an app on it
<dslul_> hello?
<tbr> patience is a virtue
<tbr> (no I can't personally help you)
<hackz> hi there installed ubuntu touch on my nexus4,tried to install vlc via apt-get since then no application it's working any tips?
<lotuspsychje> hackz: touch is locked by default, so you cant install stuff without unlocking
<hackz> i did it but why when i go to the application no one works?
<hackz> seems like they stacks on loop
<popey> vlc wont work
<popey> it requires x, and we don't ship x on the device
<hackz> right now i'm trying to restore with adb shell
<hackz> but no much info about howto use it
<hackz> will vlc works from command line?
<hackz> any tips?
<popey> hackz: vlc won't work because the device doesn't ship xorg
<popey> hackz: vlc requires it
<hackz> ok but what about the othere applications did you ever encountered in that problems?
<hackz> when i touch an application it's not working
<hackz> it get's back to the applications screen
<popey> which application?
<hackz> like browser phone all those that comes from the installations
<hackz> clock
<ogra_> that plays video juat fine here
<ogra_> (the browser)
<ogra_> and local video play fine from the video scope or the filemanager too
<ogra_> *videos
<hackz> howto restore ubuntu touch?
<henno> hi
<henno> i just updated my lg nexus 4 with the current developer update and it didn't boot well (hang on the rotating bootlogo) - i needed to do a recovery and now the OS comes up - but now the problem: the radio doesn't seem to be initialized?
<henno> An update via system settings is not availlable so far.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Hug a Bear Day! :-D
<Chipaca> seb128: you around?
<seb128> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> seb128: i=0; while true; do echo $((++i)); gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Postal --object-path /com/ubuntu/Postal/_ --method com.ubuntu.Postal.Post _ubuntu-system-settings "'"'"system-image-update"'"'"; sleep 1; if gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Postal --object-path /com/ubuntu/Postal/_ --method com.ubuntu.Postal.ClearPersistent _ubuntu-system-settings system-image-update | grep -v '^(uint32 1,)$'; then break; fi; done
<seb128> Chipaca, thanks
<Chipaca> seb128: I ran that on my phone for quite a while, didn't see what you were seeing
<Chipaca> seb128: let me know :)
<henno> Hi
<henno> Is it important to install a radio image from a specific android release for ubuntu touch on my lg nexus 4?
<henno> And which channel is best working on this phone? All i want is be able to use telephony.
<justCarakas> rtm is working fine :)
<justCarakas> henno: I have RTM 6 on my nexus 4 now ant it works very welll
<henno> what is the exact channel with ubuntu-device-flash for rtm6 ?
<henno> i have plenty rtm's with --list-channels
<henno> or should i just use stable alias ?
<henno> This would be ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 then.
<henno> btw the proposed dev channel just broke my phone with the latest update two days ago. i just don't know what exactly happened..
<seb128> Chipaca, the bug is trivial to trigger with your command
<seb128> Chipaca, well, slightly modified
<seb128> Chipaca, use a sleep 0.1
<seb128> I don't get the warning in the indicator though
<seb128> but I do get a double entry and the loop stops
<Chipaca> seb128: um. yeah, because you're doing the Clear before it's up there :)
<seb128> Chipaca, are you sure it's not what happened in those real world cases as well?
<Chipaca> seb128: yes
<henno> justCarakase: Thank you for info. I will give it a try.
<henno> Is there a possibility to use carddav / caldav on ubuntu touch? i like to sync address from owncloud.
<ogra_> mandel, did you get anywhere with adbd ?
<mandel> ogra_, yes and no, I'm getting a stupid aseertion from glib when I pass the unix socket
<ogra_> gah
<mandel> ogra_, I'm trying to debug that atm
<ogra_> ok
<mandel> ogra_, dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion 'g_dbus_is_name (name)' failed
<ogra_> hmm
<mandel> ogra_, I don't want to set the env var and just use the session connection, feels ugly
<ogra_> well, everything is ugly oin adbd
<mandel> ogra_, I'd like to pass the socket directly, rather than to set an env var to be used
<mandel> ogra_, true, but I don't like to make it even uglier hehe
<ogra_> well, keep it as a fallback in case you get stuck
<mandel> ogra_, yes, I already have it as plan b
<mandel> ogra_, there is something I wanted to ask you, I think is a good idea to do the sudo every time when want to check it rather than store it in memory (and just call once)
<mandel> ogra_, reading the env is no a lot of work and will allow to set dif sockets etc..
<ogra_> dont forget that every sudo call produces log spam
<ogra_> (auth.log)
<mandel> ogra_, true..
<mandel> ogra_, the issue is that I don't  want to store it in memory in case we ever want to do things with the socket
<ogra_> that will be a completely different adbd then
<ogra_> once we land this change i dont plan to ever touch this version again :P
<ogra_> and focus on the re-work based on 4.4 (or even 5 if feasable)
<mandel> ogra_, he, ok
<mandel> ogra_, would be nice to re-write in go the entire system ;)
<ogra_> geez ... what do all you guys have with go
<jgdx> mpt, hey, any conclusion on apn entries for multisim?
<gcollura> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> gcollura, hey
<gcollura> Saviq, hi, have you found out anything about bug #1389698?
<ubot5> bug 1389698 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash can't load scopes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389698
<Saviq> gcollura, hey, I'm afraid not much, nothing says what's wrong
<gcollura> because I haven't and I still can't use my phone, I may end up to try a full reset
<Saviq> gcollura, can you try going `gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes`
<Saviq> gcollura, and `restart unity8-dash`
<Saviq> gcollura, see in /var/crash if there's anything that would look like a related crash (you may want to go `sudo rm /var/crash/*` and `restart unity8-dash` or `sudo reboot` and see what's in /var/crash after that
<Saviq> gcollura, also, did you flash a newer image since then?
<gcollura> Saviq, `gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes` made the scopes come back \o/
<Saviq> gcollura, ok great, wonder what you got there before... should've asked first
<Saviq> gcollura, glad I could help
<Saviq> gcollura, and sorry it took so long, feel free to ping me around here, or shout out in #ubuntu-unity for some other folks that might be able to help
<gcollura> Saviq, thanks for the help, I'm going to mark the bug report as invalid
<gcollura> that's weird anyway, that even the apps scope disappeared
<Saviq> gcollura, you said that it happened after trying to run a scope from QtCreator?
<gcollura> Saviq, yes, maybe because I may have marked my scope as favorite and then Qtcreator removed it after
<Saviq> gcollura, that's possible, but should not happen anyway
<Saviq> gcollura, if you reproduce it again, please check `gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes`
<Saviq> gcollura, and put in the bug, I'll tweak the bug to reflect the new findings
<gcollura> Saviq, ok I'll do it if it happens again
<danielw> Hey how's it going? Does anybody here have experience with the dualboot.sh script that is linked on the ubuntu wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<danielw> Cause I have the problem that when I install the dualboot application on my nexus 7 (grouper) it will only show the 'trusty' install channels without any chance to pick the 'utopic' ones
<danielw> could that be because I installed the application from a laptop running ubuntu 14.04?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, hey, does our bluetooth pairing try 0000 for the pin before we prompt the user?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I don't think so, perhaps it would be good to do it
<kenvandine> the spec says to do it
<kenvandine> but i couldn't find any code that does that
<cyphermox> then let's do it :)
<cyphermox> no
<kenvandine> however, my device that says 0000 is the pin doesn't prompt when pairing
<cyphermox> some devices use SSP, in which case I think it just works
<kenvandine> ah
<cyphermox> but otherwise you need to explicitly poke them with a pin
<kenvandine> cyphermox, could you take that one then?
<cyphermox> is there a bug filed for it yet?
<cyphermox> if so, you can assign it to me, but I can't guarantee I'll get to it right away
<cyphermox> I'll get it added to our backlog so we get it in the next sprint
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^ to add to backlog...
<rsalveti> mind opening a bug for that?
<pmcgowan> ok, seems a nice to have thing
<cyphermox> rsalveti: of course
<cyphermox> kenvandine: was there a bug? should I open one?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, need to open one
<cyphermox> alright
<kenvandine> thanks!
<cyphermox> I'll do that once I'm done with the meetings
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i also noticed there is a todo file in the bluetooth panel
<kenvandine> is that current?
<kenvandine> or has some of that been done?
<kenvandine> some of those looks familiar, like i've seen branches for
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1390532
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390532 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Bluetooth] Attempt to pair using default pin of 0000 before prompting the user " [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<cyphermox> I'm going to need to steal a few more tricks from gnome-bluetooth
<cyphermox> rsalveti: the bug to add to backlog^
<rsalveti> great, thanks
<mpt> jgdx, yes. :-) <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=248&rev1=247>
<pngo_> can music-app play streams, .m3u or .pls?
<popey> pngo_: nope. its currently local music only
<pngo_> popey; would adb shell work within phone terminal?
<popey> uh
<popey> what, to connect from one phone to another?
<pngo_> no from phone to same phone
<popey> that makes little sense. why would you do that?
<pngo_> reason for that is if I enter adb shell cmus, cmus works if screen is black, but if I do that from phone terminal does not
<popey> whats cmus?
<pngo_> this is a termonal music player
<popey> oh neat
<pngo_> *terminal
<popey> you can change the colour scheme in the terminal if that helps
<pngo_> I would like to play music when screen is turned off, but I can only do it if I go via adb, not from phone terminal
<popey> ahh
<popey> yeah, apps get put into the background
<popey> or killed
<pngo_> well when I press 'activate/power' button music comes back
<pngo_> yes
<pngo_> Is there a pdf viewer that works on ubuntu touch?
<popey> pngo_: yes, pdfjs in the store
<pngo_> How can I access tty?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-08
<aquarius> ralsina, ping
<aquarius> or possibly chipaca, ping :)
<aquarius> jdstrand, ping about app armor templates
<aquarius> unping, everyone. :)
<half_mast> Does anyone knows when or if the 14.10 devel channel is getting a system update?
<pdxwebdev> dobey: A while ago I asked about how to add a system indicator and you advised against it. Good call, it wasn't necessary. Thanks for your feedback on that.
<Chipaca> aquarius: restart ubuntu-push-client
<aquarius> ah, it's upstart, I wasn't sure :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: let me say you shouldn't have to do that, and i don't know what is going on, but it's friday and i'm tired so let's jfdi :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> cheers for being up
<Chipaca> no worries; this is interesting
<aquarius> ahahahaha!!
<aquarius> and all my notifications arrive!
<Chipaca> __lucio__: ^
<aquarius> so, the push-client got confused somehow and stopped talking to the server.
<aquarius> it wans't dead; the process was there
<__lucio__> friday night guys, really? :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes. i want the whole log
<aquarius> __lucio__, I know. I am *that* boring. :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: you stopped getting pings, something really weird was going on. pedronis-grade weird :)
<aquarius> ok, extra credit question: how do I get files off the device?
<Chipaca> so gimme those sweet logs :)
<__lucio__> aquarius, i am coding too! i said "no one is going to interrupt me on friday night!")
<Chipaca> aquarius: adb pull
 * aquarius laughs
<popey> mtp
<Chipaca> popey: in the emulator? that works?
<aquarius> ok, uploading whole log file to bug report
<Chipaca> aquarius: tks
<Chipaca> aquarius: let me check it, i might also want the .1 or .2 logs
<popey> oh
<popey> sorry, missed that bit
<Chipaca> popey: i don't think it was mentioned in this channel
<__lucio__> aquarius, and you know you have network in the device, right?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: emulator, so a bit weird
<Chipaca> sergiusens: how weird is networking on the emulator these days?
<aquarius> __lucio__, yep -- first, I checked that the browser worked, and second, once I restarted ubuntu-push-client all my messages arrived
<aquarius> full push client log added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1390663
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390663 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "Push notifications never seem to arrive" [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca> aquarius: can you greo "dialed in" in the .1 and .2 logs, and upload from whatever first matches that on up?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, can we infer network manager status from the logs?
<Chipaca> aquarius: because the .log starts int he middel of things
 * Chipaca wonders how much more time his fingers are going to work today
<aquarius> will upload whole list
<Chipaca> __lucio__: yes, we can
<__lucio__> cool
<Chipaca> __lucio__: in fact, that's one of the things that's missing: there are no connectivity checks (=> push thinks you're offline)
<Chipaca> __lucio__: the other thing that's missing are pings
<aquarius> I can upload the whole of the .1, .2, etc if that helps
<aquarius> dialed-in search added to bug report
<aquarius> popey, I imagine that someone very clever could probably mtp into the emulator, but it would be a ton of work for not much benefit :) adb works
<Chipaca> aquarius: um.. sorry for misunderstanding, I didn't need the "dialed in" output; "dialed in" grep is push starting up, so you grep for that and give me logs from there on, i get the whole session
<aquarius> oh, OK, I shall upload them all, it's easier, then you can get what you want :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: fair :)
<popey> aquarius: samba support in the file manager would also be neat ☻
<Chipaca> nfs on the phone \o/
 * Chipaca hides
<aquarius> popey, ooh, yeah, the file manager is unconfined, isn't it?
<popey> i have a friend who used nfs on a nokia 6600
<popey> ~8 years ago
<popey> yes
<aquarius> an unconfined webdav server app on the phone would be very sweet, and not hard, but I can't write unconfined apps :)
<popey> he also had a nice bluetooth daemon on his pc which would detect his phone when he came home and connect over nfs, pull the photos off and automagically upload them to the internet
<aquarius> Chipaca, moar logs added to bug report. If you need .3 as well, let me know
<Chipaca> aquarius: checking
<popey> you can _write_ them
<aquarius> popey, that's pretty cool, the bt thing
<Chipaca> __lucio__: 2014/11/06 16:56:09.970335 DEBUG got state: Connecting
<Chipaca> 2014/11/06 16:56:09.979968 DEBUG got state: Connected Global
<Chipaca> 2014/11/06 16:56:09.980252 DEBUG State changed to Connecting. Assuming disconnect.
<aquarius> popey, in theory. In practice, I'm not allowed to write python apps either ;)
<Chipaca> __lucio__: that's NM events in the log, fwiw
<aquarius> Chipaca, nah. that was two days ago
<__lucio__> and then, and then
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes, just showing lucio that we do see nm events
<aquarius> oh right :)
<aquarius> I promise the emulator has not been up and running for the last two days
<Chipaca> 2014/11/08 00:28:28.946657 INFO "com.ubuntu.PushNotifications" dialed in.
<Chipaca> aquarius: that sound about right?
<aquarius> yep, that's when I started this hacking session and started the emulator
<aquarius> folder for this little app was created at 00.29
<popey> haha, just found picture of me on his blog http://www.matthewgrove.co.uk/moblog/2005/02/
<popey> from fosdem 2005
<Chipaca> aquarius: the trouble started just after you registered
<Chipaca> device got a network hiccup or sth
<Chipaca> lost connection to server
<Chipaca> nm went to "connecting"
<Chipaca> never left connecting
<aquarius> huh. I just sent a message and it arrived (showed in the logs)
<aquarius> but then I sent the same message again and it did not arrive.
<aquarius> and again and it did not arrive, again
<Chipaca> aquarius: if you send them in order, you'll get them in order
<Chipaca> fwiw
<aquarius> is there a message deduper?
<Chipaca> no
<aquarius> ok. the client is now in hung state again
<Chipaca> sigh
<Chipaca> logs again?
<aquarius> I sent the same message 3 times, and the first one arrived
<Chipaca> and then?
<aquarius> and then nothing more about messages
<Chipaca> in the logs i mean :)
<aquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8876370/
<aquarius> see the first message arrived at 02.17
<aquarius> and then the latter two have not
<Chipaca> you've disconnected again :(
<aquarius> I imagine that if I restart the push client I will get them, but if there's any useful info I can provide with it in this state, say the word :)
<Chipaca> there should be a ping somewhere in those 5 minutes of logs
<aquarius> no ping; nothing since 02:19
<Chipaca> man, that's very annoying
<aquarius> ya, so it's getting disconnected somehow
<Chipaca> wait
<Chipaca> sorry, there's a ping right there
<Chipaca> it's really late :)
<aquarius> there's one at 02:16
<aquarius> there hasn't been one since
<Chipaca> yep, so next one is at 02:21
<Chipaca> ah
<aquarius> nope, no ping
<aquarius> I've just got the 02:24 wakeup
<aquarius> but no ping since 02:16
<aquarius> so it's not pinging
<Chipaca> ok, so several things are broken :)
 * Chipaca wonders what he's smiling about
<aquarius> no NM things in the log, though, so I guess that it is trying to ping and the response never comes back or something?
<Chipaca> OTOH something is causing the connection to die
<Chipaca> the ping is server-initiated
<Chipaca> OT*O*H, we're not dropping the connection as quickly as i'd expect
<Chipaca> we should drop it at ping time + connection delay time
<Chipaca> whcih is ...
 * Chipaca checks the config
<Chipaca> should drop the connection at 300s + 20s + 2*30s
<Chipaca> or sth like that
<Chipaca> need to chase that up tomorrow
<Chipaca> aquarius: get an ubuntu phone already, the emulator sucks :-p
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> I had one but my daughter's got it.
<aquarius> if this is honestly an emulator problem, I'm basically OK with restarting the push client all the time when testing
<Chipaca> At least one part of it isn't (the second part about it not dropping the connection)
<aquarius> ok. Is there anything I can do to a client in this hung state to ask it what the problem was?
<Chipaca> but the thing of network manager being silly, probably is (sergiusens might know more). and the thing about the network being silly certainly is :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: to the push client you mean?
<aquarius> Chipaca, yep
<aquarius> if there isn't, I'll just restart it every time this happens
<aquarius> but if there is, I'm happy to do it and give you the information it spits out
<Chipaca> aquarius: that's part of the bug; it's supposed to realise on its own and at least log "yo, no connection yo"
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> it has not done so ;)
<Chipaca> aquarius: so i'll be fixing that one tomorrow
<Chipaca> aquarius: might poke you to test, if you're still around
<aquarius> I'm not tomorrow, but should be Sunday and during the week next week
<Chipaca> sunday wfm
<Chipaca> and next week too :)
<Chipaca> ok
<aquarius> yep. Restarted push client: got all the messages.
<Chipaca> aquarius: oh
<Chipaca> aquarius: one thing you could try is frobbing flight mode
<Chipaca> not sure it'll work on the emulator, but worth a shot
<aquarius> hm
<aquarius> I wonder if it has anything to do with switching apps?
<aquarius> I switched to another app to see if the notification stuff worked
<aquarius> and I got a whole bunch of 2014/11/08 02:32:02.825620 DEBUG State changed to Connecting. Assuming disconnect.
<Chipaca> wat
<aquarius> frobbing flight mode puts nothing in the logs
<Chipaca> switching apps sets it to connecting
<Chipaca> wat
<aquarius> ok. switched to differnet app and restarted hung push client, and i got notifications
<aquarius> and I send new ones and they work
<aquarius> Now I will use the app switcher
<aquarius> nope. Must have been coincident
<aquarius> all works now, regardless of switching.
<aquarius> so, something is causing it to lose the connection and not care. We shall test more later. CHeers, pal: it works! modulo this bug, you should all be dead proud
<Chipaca> aquarius: one thing you could do
<Chipaca> aquarius: is use gdbus to throw the nm signal
<Chipaca> aquarius: or just restart it :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: i'm dead proud even *with* this bug :)
<__lucio__> weird
<aquarius> if you want to produce a blimey-this-logs-absolutely-*everything* version of push-client and I can install it easily in the emulator, I'm happy to
<aquarius> but not now, because it's nearly 3am and I have to be at a conf in six hours ;)
<aquarius> Chipaca, __lucio__, popey, thank you!
<Chipaca> aquarius: o/!
<nimmersatt> hey i've got a question: how many (useful) apps are there for ubuntu touch and is there an ecosystem growing?
<nimmersatt> and will ubuntu touch be awesome?
<popey> nimmersatt: over 500, ys, yes
<popey> *yes
<nimmersatt> okay thanks
<nimmersatt> how about android apps, are they easy to port or to bridgr or anything
<nimmersatt> emulate
<nimmersatt> copy
<wolflarson> popeey!
<wolflarson> popey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<popey> wolflarson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wolflarson> what are you doing on the internet?
<wolflarson> I thought you lived in the "real world"
<popey> kittens
<wolflarson> ah
<popey> just about to close laptop for doctor who
<wolflarson> lolz
<wolflarson> is there a new season out?
<popey> end of season ep tonight ☻
<wolflarson> is the doctor's assistant an attractive female this season?
<popey> depends who you ask
<popey> i think so
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-09
<nimmersatt> may I ask again about android app cimpability?
<nhaines> nimmersatt: there is none and never will be.
<vitimiti> I have the unity8 shell installed in my desktop and everything is fine, except that when I try to install an app it always says there was a problem and won't install it. Is there any way to fix this?=
<pngo> looks like contacts have a bug. It tells me that I do not have contacts, and I do, and if I want to sync with google contacts. By pressing Yes or No buttons, the app does not continue.
<duko> i want to replace my nexus 4 with a new phone, same small form factor and ubuntu touch
<duko> would someone recommend a device?
<duko> i basically want better battery life
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest42341> gm
<sturmflut> Good morning!
<lotuspsychje> camera app gets black screen on my bq 4.5 OTA7, any clues?
<anpok_> lotuspsychje: you accidently denied camera hardware access of the camera app
<lotuspsychje> anpok_: let me check
<anpok_> at least that happened to my wife and a few other users reporting that
<lotuspsychje> anpok_: oh thank you, i didnt remember touching that setting weird
<anpok_> lotuspsychje: hm maybe thats a bug?
<lotuspsychje> anpok_: not sure, you think after resetting phone to defaults, camera is disabled by default?
<lesamourai> hi, is it possible to get meizu specific vivid image on emulator? none of the channels listed seem to work
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Deviled Egg Day! 😃
<Mirv> cimi: hey, could the Qt for 16.04 LTS session be moved to eg Wed 14:00 UTC? or if swap with 16.04 LTS Desktop QA plan on Tue (which is at 16:00 UTC)
<guest123124> welp i get errors while extracting http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz on the phone
<guest123124> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<guest123124> i'm using -v for verbose ... but i can't see any error message except this one
<cimi> Mirv, let me have a look
<cimi> Mirv, there is no problem for me, if we update who else is involved in the other slots...
<Mirv> cimi: ok. well Wed 14 is empty.
<cimi> Mirv, I meat also lorn
<cimi> Mirv, not sure which time will be for him
<cimi> but we can ignore that
<Mirv> cimi: checking it a bit, earlier would be less in the middle of the night for him, so I think it should be fine
<Mirv> cimi: I can also ping him, no problem
<Mirv> jhodapp: can you review the https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu-media/port_to_new_audio_role_api/+merge/273392 that was updated before my holiday?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why the gmail app doesnt give a sound on every email incomming?
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, thre is a bug that notifications dont sound if the app is the active app
<pmcgowan> fix in progress
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: ok thank you
<pmcgowan> jibel, hi is there a workaround to enable dev mode while the switch is broken?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, android-gadget-service enable adb using the terminal app
<jibel> pmcgowan, you can flash from with --developer-mode. It's probably possible to enable it from the command line I don't know where the information is stored on the device.
<jhodapp> Mirv, done...before landing that we will need to update media-hub and pulseaudio to also change the definition of the audio roles
<pmcgowan> jgdx, btw how does one do tab n the terminal app
<pmcgowan> jgdx, and thanks that worked jibel
<jibel> pmcgowan, double-tap to do a <tab> in the terminal app
<pmcgowan> ah thanks
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, media-hub and pulseaudio can be added to the existing landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/512 then
<jhodapp> Mirv, alright
<jgdx> pmcgowan, don't think you can.. I wish it worked.
<jgdx> aah tab tab, not gui tab
<Mirv> cimi: I think you dropped from IRC, but can you do the session switch to the empty slot at the beginning of Wed?
<pmcgowan> right
<lesamourai> need to run  meizu 15.04 image on emulator , any clues?
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! Did you see my mail about the OA policy for the vivid overlay?
<jimbojambo> Hi guys, i'm wondering if with the usb is it possible communicate with an arduino or similar
<jimbojambo> with the ubuntu touch OS
<davmor2> lesamourai: you can't they are completely different pieces of software, emulator only runs the emulator image
<ogra_> not with an unhacked system ... by default the usb port is used by the android gadget driver (to make adb and mtp work)
<Hawk_> Hello
<ogra_> you would have to hack that out to drive somethin like a serial line to the arduino over it
<lesamourai> i see , thanks davmor
<lesamourai> is it possible meizu and bq using different dbus?
<jimbojambo> ogra_: is there someone who hacked it? I know jolla have the i2c interface, why not expand the usb port capabilities to a real usb on a real OS?
<ogra_> because adb is used in the factory (factory line tests run through it etc)
<Stskeeps> also you can't do OTG on all devices either
<ogra_> to expand the capabilities you would have to hack up (and enhance) the android_gadget driver in the kernel ... or just turn it off and load some other driver
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> lesamourai: no, just different hardware and drivers, dbus is the same across the board
<ogra_> though i think it is on by default for all production phones in ubuntu atm
<ogra_> (OTG)
<lesamourai> thanks davmor
<jimbojambo> I know there is the OTG on BQ phones
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, after the current build is done for silo 9, give it another try with the new music-scope
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, abeato landed a couple of fixes that are related to the issues you were seeing
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: should fix the blocking of the ui?
<tsdgeos> cool
<Mirv> jhodapp: hmm, can you offer the media-hub patch for the transition (bug is bug #1493851)? I could do sed:ing but it's probably faster if you do that instead you pointing out the additionally needed things one by one.
<ubot5> bug 1493851 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Port to upstreamed versions of Audio Role patch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493851
<Mirv> jhodapp: for pulseaudio, are you the correct person for that too, or someone else?
<abeato> tsdgeos, it fixes the growing track_index_lut.size(), which could help
<tsdgeos> ok
<jhodapp> Mirv, that would be David Henningson
<abeato> tsdgeos, the silo is still building though, I'll ping you back when it finished
<abeato> *finishes
<Mirv> jhodapp: the pulseaudio part? and media-hub you?
<jhodapp> Mirv, sorry, pulse part
<jhodapp> Mirv, once the pulse part is complete, I can make the quick media-hub changes
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, thanks!
<jhodapp> Mirv, np, let me talk to David about this fix
<Mirv> jhodapp: thanks! I'll just update the bug again with the plan. the silo 059 could be landed already actually, as it's a build time detection of the Qt version and they'd then be no-change rebuilt as part of the Qt silo. But pulseaudio and media-hub can't detect the Qt version since they don't use it so those probably need to be added to the Qt 5.5 silo.
<jhodapp> Mirv, let's hold off landing silo 59 until we can test the entire stack together, if that's ok with you
<Mirv> jhodapp: well landing 059 would be a no-op because of the #ifdef:s, I mainly prefer it to reduce the size of the Qt 5.5 silo, but then if you want to test + land together they'd go to 012 instead.
<tsdgeos> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/phablet-tools/apt-get-update-for-install-packages/+merge/276400
<abeato> tsdgeos, jhodapp new packages built in silo 9
<tsdgeos> k
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok, definitely would like to test the entire stack together for the audio role changes before landing any of it
<jhodapp> Mirv, just to make sure our assumptions will work out
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok
<Mirv> jhodapp: then 059 can stay for a while still but will be also part of 012 so only 012 will actually land
<jhodapp> Mirv, so use 59 then for pulse and media-hub?
<Mirv> jhodapp: you only get the new Qt from silo 012, so everything would go to 012 in that case. I can upload there. 059 is only if you support both old and new API via #ifdef so you could theoretically land the changes without new Qt.
<jhodapp> Mirv, ah ok
<jhodapp> Mirv, David isn't online so sent him an email letting him know we need to discuss the pulse changes...let's see what he says when he gets back
<abeato> jhodapp, the (random) test failure I am seeing is due to on_track_changed() being emitted before on_track_added() in add_track_with_uri_at(), I think the order should be inverted, was there any reason for this?
<jhodapp> abeato, no, but that's what I added the queue for in the tests so you can verify the order without running in to the issue that I believe you are seeing
<jhodapp> *deque
<jhodapp> abeato, but no there was no specific reason for that from my memory
<jhodapp> abeato, let me double check that
<jhodapp> abeato, no, definitely no reason for that particular ordering
<jhodapp> abeato, feel free to change the order, but at least one other test will need updating in the playlist tests
<abeato> jhodapp, there is a real issue with this, as this produces the error trace "Failed to look up track for index  -1"  (changed processed before added)
<abeato> "added" always happens after "changed", but for whatever reason even in that case "added" is usually processed first
<Mirv> jhodapp: thanks!
<davmor2> jamesh: allow me to direct you towards ahayzen, he has a small request regarding music-player autopilot tests and landings of mediascanner.  Currently they inject a mock db so if you change the schemas it breaks their tests, is there anyway you can give the community team a heads up of pending db changes at all, please?
<ahayzen> thanks davmor2 :-)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: maybe you can have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/phablet-tools/apt-get-update-for-install-packages/+merge/276400 ?
<behrooz_> Hello i have nexus 4 and i installed ubuntu 15.04 (r24) on it. i have an issue on media player. media player dosen't work. it don't player video file and dont play video record from camera.
<ogra_> tsdgeos, i would probably not make that a general thing of "writable" but rather push it into the citrain tool
<behrooz_> is there anyone here?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, the package lists eat quite some space
<tsdgeos> ogra_: but that tool is doing lots of apt-get already
<ogra_> phablet-config writable ?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: it has a command line to install packages but no way for the packages to be up to date
<tsdgeos> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> that should only call the dbus method and reboot
<ogra_> who added that
<tsdgeos> not me, i'm only fixing it :D
<ogra_> oh, i see thats extra args ... not a plain "writable" call
<ogra_> yeah, for all package operations that looks fine
<ogra_> i think robru is nowadays the upstream of phablet-tools, so you should get his signoff
<surc> Hey, I'm running into an issue I can't figure out when installing ubuntu-touch on a nexus 4 using the developer.ubuntu.com instructions (rebooting from the ubuntu recovery lands me in android again), anybody familiar with that?
<robru> noooo
<robru> tsdgeos: citrain tool no longer calls phablet-config since a recent commit
<behrooz_> how can i remove media player on ubuntu touch and install it again?
<dobey> surc: what version of android is on your device?
<dobey> behrooz_: you can't. but the app is almost certainly not the issue
<tsdgeos> robru: ok? still the instructions someone wrote for unity8 include a call to that tool that breaks if the update is not there
<robru> tsdgeos: what?
<behrooz_> doby why i can't play any video file with it?
<surc> dobey, it's 5.1.0 I believe.
<robru> tsdgeos: sorry I'm at a sprint, can you email me all the details and i'll get backt o you later
<tsdgeos> robru: development instructions to setup the phone
<dobey> behrooz_: if you open the gallery app, does it have a thumbnail for the video?
<behrooz_> yes it does
<surc> Do I need to update it to the newest? I was doing a factory restore, and there were 3 versions of 5.1.1 for the N4, so I was hesitant to grab one.
<ogra_> if you play it from there it will use the mediaplayer
<tsdgeos> robru: i don't know which details you want, i just came across a call to that call that failed because an update wasn't done beforehand and i think it's pretty clear it makes sense honestly
<dobey> surc: grab the 4.4.4 android image, flash it fully, boot to android, reboot to fastboot, and then flash the device
<surc> Ahhh, *too* new. Gotcha. :P I'll give that a shot, thanks :)
<behrooz_> i select video , media player open but screen is black and video does't play
<dobey> surc: ubuntu doesn't yet work with the android 5 recovery/kernel installed
<ogra_> behrooz_, from the gallery ?
<surc> Oh well yeah that would make sense why it doesn't work for me, then.
<behrooz_> yes
<surc> Thanks a bunch dobey :)
<robru> tsdgeos: the thing is that I have no idea what you're talking about so any details would be great
<ogra_> behrooz_, try the video scope then ... if that doesnt play it either it must be a codec the phone doesnt know
<dobey> behrooz_: i don't know. sounds like a bug. please report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediaplayer-app
<ogra_> if so, file a bug
<tsdgeos> robru: ok
<dobey> ogra_: well if gallery app has a thumbnail, the phone probably supports the codec enough to play the video. :)
<ogra_> right, but there might be differences in how the scope and the gallery app start it
<dobey> fwiw, i just played an mp4 i saved off youtube just fine on my mako, but i've got rc-proposed on it, so maybe it's a bug that's already been fixed
<ogra_> if it doesnt work in both its a mediaplayer thing
<ogra_> dobey, thumbnails are generated using SW decoding ...
<dobey> they both just launch a video:// url afaik
<ogra_> so that doesnt say anything about the mediaplayer capabilities
<ogra_> who can only use the hw codecs afaik
<behrooz_> doby i install ubuntu touch last night on nexus 4. after installation i can't play any video file . i search website for codec and i figure out how it does . i install gstreamer1.0 and media player can play my video file. but after morning media player does't play video file . even video record with camera nexus 4
<dobey> ogra_: nope, thumbnails are generated via the hw too
<ogra_> dobey, are you sure ? there was a long blogpost on how the thumbnailer was switched to use sw codecs
<ogra_> and speed comparisons etc
<dobey> ogra_: well, it certainly can't use codecs we don't ship. and gstreamer is used in both cases, so if the codec is available at all, the video should play, regardless of whether it's hw or sw
<ogra_> well, the mediaplayer uses the hw codecs (through streamer-android) i dont thnk it can even use any sw codecs atm
<ogra_> though ask jhodapp, i might be wrong
<ogra_> *gstreamer-android
<ogra_> the thumbnailer doesnt use gstreamer-android at all afaik
<dobey> it uses the hybris back-end
<jhodapp> dobey, ogra_ any software video codecs are not used and cannot be used presently
<jhodapp> only hardware
<ogra_> ah, i thought it uses the SW codecs from the rootfs (which the player doesnt)
<dobey> exactly
<behrooz_> is there any codec what i must install them?
<ogra_> behrooz_, no, you cant just install codecs
<dobey> no
<jhodapp> correct
<behrooz_> so how i play video file?
<ogra_> jhodapp, and the thumbnailer also uses the hw codecs ?
<dobey> behrooz_: you need to be more specific about what type of video file you're trying to play, first of all
<jhodapp> ogra_, yes, although there is a WIP branch to use gstreamer software codecs as this provides a much lower latency experience since you don't have to configure the hw first
<ogra_> right, thats what i remember ...
<ogra_> i thought that landed already
<ogra_> (though that will indeed introduce a discrepancy as dobey described ... thumbnails will then work for any file while plaxyback only works for supported HW codecs)
<dobey> even so, the hw would still have to be used for any codecs we can't legally ship the software codecs for, when that is the case
<behrooz_> my video file has h264 code and mkv format
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah it's my understand that, like what dobey said, we'll only be including specific software codecs by default
<jhodapp> *understanding
<dobey> h264 in mkv is probably not supported
<behrooz_> dobey but i play file last night
<dobey> behrooz_: and it doesn't play today? and you didn't change anything?
<behrooz_> no
<dobey> behrooz_: then file a bug report
<jhodapp> mkv is supported with h.264
<dobey> ok
<behrooz_> ok, what is name media player for run terminal ?
<jhodapp> behrooz_, mediaplayer-app /home/phablet/Videos/my_video.mkv --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop
<behrooz_> i want run player on terminal and see output
<behrooz_> ok
<behrooz_> guys
<jhodapp> behrooz_, you can also see it's output in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<jhodapp> behrooz_, there will be a mediaplayer-app log file in there
<behrooz_> is impossible add new layout to keyboard ?
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<behrooz_> i need new layout for my native language.
<dobey> behrooz_: in the language panel in system-settings, you can select keyboard layouts
<behrooz_> i know that but there is not layout my language on there.
<dobey> if the language you need isn't listed in there, then it likely doesn't have enough coverage to get pulled into the image
<dobey> if your language is there and doesn't have a layout for your language, then that's probably a bug. file it against ubuntu-keyboard. you can submit a layout for it as well if you want
<behrooz_> where is i can submit for it?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk
<ogra_> and file a bug first
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+filebug
<behrooz_> thanks
<behrooz_> guys this is media player log http://www.pastebin.ca/3231967
<habisravi> help me in unlocking bq aquaris 4.5 ubuntu phone
<habisravi> no success with fastboot oem unlock
<ogra_> habisravi, fastboot oem unlock is a nexus specific thing (theer are a few others supporting that but it is rare and the aquaris line definitely doesnt support it)
<ogra_> what do you want to do ?
<habisravi> i want to set my own mp3 ringtone
<habisravi> i thought i will mount the root partition and replace the ringtone with my own file.
<surc> Hm, using Android 4.4.4 I'm still having issues getting past the recovery menu to booting ubuntu. ADB is recognizing the device as being there and being in recovery mode, is there anything I can check through adb to figure out what's up?
<surc> Oh
<surc> Oh I think I just wasn't waiting long enough for it to auto-start it's thing >.<
<ogra_> habisravi, and why would you unlock the bootloder for that ?
<habisravi> i don't have write permission in /
<ogra_> you can just enable developer mode, remount / as rw, place your file in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones and remount / ro again
<habisravi> oh i will try that
<ogra_> thnen the ringtone will show up in the selection
<habisravi> thanks ogra_ . . i was able to set my ringtone..
<ogra_> habisravi, just make sure you are readonly again to not taint the rootfs ... if you are unsure, reboot
<habisravi> yep.. i rebooted
 * ogra_ wonders if we shouldnt just make the whole sound path writable so people can "sudo cp" their ringtones and alarm sounds without making the whole system writable
<pmcgowan> hmm why not
<mcphail> ogra_: +1
<BOHverkill> +1
<brendand> ogra_, or just allow audio files to be chosen from /home/phablet/Music?
<ogra_> brendand, sure ...
<Mirv> mhall119: can you move Qt for 16.04 LTS from Tue 18:00 to eg empty slot Wed 14:00? I tried cimi earlier but he seems busy.
<ogra_> i think thats planned as a final target
<ahayzen> bug 1268097
<ubot5> bug 1268097 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "[System settings] Can't set user-supplied ring tone" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268097
<ahayzen> ogra_, we have content-hub export support in music now, so if system-settings were to implement the import part (like clock) you could do it through content-hub :-)
<ogra_> bug 1512421
<ubot5> bug 1512421 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones and the equivalent alarm sounds dir should be in writable-paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512421
 * mcphail thinks /usr/local should be writable, as well
<mhall119> Mirv: I think some of the Kubuntu devs where planning on attenting that, if we move it can you let them know?
<Mirv> mhall119: I can, although there are no Kubuntu devs directly mentioned as attending there. but I can announce on kubuntu channel anyway.
<mhall119> Mirv: please do, with UOS not everybody who plans on attending a session registers as attending
<mhall119> Mirv: it's been moved to Wed. at 1400
<Mirv> mhall119: thanks! I will.
<Mirv> ...done
<mhall119> thanks Mirv
<dobey> mcphail: why should /usr/local be writable?
<dobey> ogra_: the sound/alert selection should be fixed to not require sounds to be in system sound themes, and allow selection of arbitrary files in ~/Ringtones or whatever
<ogra_> dobey, it should be fixed in several ways ... but til that happens people will make their phones writable just to put a ringtone in place
<ogra_> making the dir writable prevents us from more broken phones ;)
<dobey> ogra_: ~/.local/share/ not good enough for that?
<ogra_> i dont think it can use ~/.local/share/  yet
<dobey> ogra_: how does it prevent that? writing to system directories would still require root, so people are still very likely to break their phones
<ogra_> sudo cp is a lot less intrusive than phablet-config writable (which makes you writable permanently)
<ogra_> if people follow some weird howto ...
<dobey> wouldn't it have to be some other directory than the current ones that was writable anyway?
<dobey> otherwise updates could randomly result in files disappearing
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> if files would randomly disapper just because you add something to writable-paths yu would ahve a wy worse prob :P
<ogra_> and i need a new kbd :(
<ogra_> writable-paths is safe i meant to say
<dobey> well, i've had stuff disappear from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ before
<ogra_> and the change is a one liner
<ogra_> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ isnt writable
<ogra_> by default
<ogra_> did you add it to writabble-paths ?
<dobey> are any directories which also include files from the system image, writable by default?
<ogra_> dobey, all directories that are in the writable-paths file
<dobey> where is that file?
<ogra_> /etc/system-image
<ogra_> thats the "fstab" for all the bindmounts
<ogra_> dobey, in any case it doesnt do any harm to make the ringtone dir writable and makes it less error prone for hackers that put their own file in ... its a good interim until we actually support custom ringtones
<dobey> i disagree. i think supporting themes in ~/.local/share/ is a better interim.
<dobey> *shrug*
<ogra_> dobey, is that implementable with a one line fix in 5min ?
<ogra_> i simply dont think an interim should take more than that ...
<dobey> ogra_: i don't know the code in question, so can't say with 100% certainty, but generally, yes
<ogra_> i suspect it needs changing in multiple places ...
<ogra_> (system settings to include the path for the selection ... dialer-app for using that path too etc etc)
<ogra_> anyway, i filed bug 1512421 and if pmcgowan gfeels we shoudl have that he can triage it to someone :..
<ubot5> bug 1512421 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones and the equivalent alarm sounds dir should be in writable-paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512421
<ogra_> i wont mind if it gets invalidated either ... but its a trivil fix
<khod> Can we use vplay in ubuntu touch?
<khod> Vplay from qt
<dobey> what is vplay?
<dobey> oh, i guess "maybe"
<dobey> or i guess not. it's a propreitary ide and i guess they don't support ubuntu phone
<khod> Sorry for my late reply but looks like you found it they fo have their own ide and that skipped my mind completely. Thanks for looking into it, i need a good way to make a constant side scroller like flappy bird. Basic as can be and id like to use a non-microsoft language (no c# or boo). If you know any it will be my first game so it will be basic.
<ogra_> khod, talk to kenvandine, he has a game sframework for the phone that supports simple sidescrollers
 * kenvandine waves
<ogra_> (see pathwind, it uses that)
<khod> I may still try vplay since it uses qml and so does ubuntu and ubuntu touch.
<ogra_> right, try it ...
<khod> Oh i didnt know that how do i get ahlod of kenvandine
<kenvandine> afaik, vplay won't work on ubuntu phone
<ogra_> he waved above :)
<khod> Oh i see him waving lol
<mcphail> dobey: the FHS stipulates that /usr/local is for the system admin to use, and the distribution maintainers should keep their hands off. It should be writable for the system admin without hassle, and it should not be overwritten on distro upgrades. Neither happens on Ubuntu touch just now
<kenvandine> khod, check out bacon2d.com
<khod> Im not great with irc :)
<khod> Checking bacon2d now
<dobey> mcphail: I think that is a poor argument for having it be writable. the FHS doesn't really apply to static system images.
<mcphail> dobey: static system images have no need to touch /usr/local
<dobey> mcphail: static system images have no need for /usr/local at all
<mcphail> dobey: and that's the way it should be. It doesn't mean the owner/admin has no need for it
<kenvandine> khod, there was a bacon2d tutorial game written, basically a flappy bird game
<kenvandine> khod, could be a good starting point :(
<kenvandine> :-D rather
<dobey> mcphail: what need would the owner of a phone have for /usr/local?
<mcphail> dobey: well, I install gdbserver, for a start
<kenvandine> khod, https://github.com/paulovap/bacon2d-flappybird
<mcphail> dobey: /usr/local is as useful on a phone as it is on a computer
<dobey> i'd say it's not useful on a computer either. i'd say it's a hack that results in people having broken systems
<mcphail> dobey: that's only your opinion
<dobey> no. it's an observation with plenty of evidence on askubuntu.com supporting it :)
<mcphail> dobey: and one that isn't shared by the standards
<davmor2> dobey: so on 135 so far so good
<davmor2> dobey: I'm not seeing the issue victor was, and the behaviour seem to mirror that of ota7 so I'm happy, I'm just giving the rest of the plan a once over but so far so good
<dobey> davmor2: right, 135 includes the fix for the issue victor was seeing
<dobey> davmor2: but that's great, thanks. will you be able to test the pay-service silo after as well, or should i bug alesage to test that when you're done with pay-ui?
<davmor2> dobey: possibly one for alesage  as I'm 50 minutes from eod, but I'm not sure what alesage has on his plate, otherwise I can pick it up in the morning
<ogra_> davmor2, 49min
<davmor2> ogra_: 48 technically
<dobey> heh
<ogra_> huh ?
<dobey> davmor2: ok
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> 47
<dobey> 46.45
<wavis> Anyone purchased a device for ubuntu touch recently and happy with it? What device? I'm not sure where to start...
<khod> Still rocking a nexus 4
<khod> (kenvandine) do you know of any games already made in bacon2d. A quick google search didnt pull up any, i have a touch device if there is one in the software center.
<dobey> khod: all the games from kenvandine are in bacon2d :)
<kenvandine> pathwind is
<kenvandine> 100 balls
<kenvandine> falldown
<WolfiWolfi> hello
<khod> Booting up the old n4 now
<WolfiWolfi> where i can ask something about a problem with facebook webapp on my ubuntu touch phone?
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: here, or file a bug against webbrowser-app perhaps, assuming it's an issue with the software, and not an issue with facebook itself
<WolfiWolfi> in the facebook webapp i can't aggrandize photos and images, so i can't show it right
<dobey> you mean it doesn't have a way to open photos full screen?
<dobey> that sounds like a problem with the facebook web site itself, and not webbrowser-app
<WolfiWolfi> exactly, dobey. excuse me for my bad expression... :-/
<WolfiWolfi> i can't show photos on full screen
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: it's ok. translating can be hard sometimes :)
<dobey> but sounds like a site issue, not a client issue
<WolfiWolfi> ah ok. what i've to do now? it makes sense to contact facebook developer?
<dobey> yes. complain to facebook that images can't be viewed full screen on their mobile site
<WolfiWolfi> ok thanks a lot. and then, i can't send photos or images through facebook webapp. same basic problem?
<khod> (kenvandine) pathwind looks awsome thats the kind of side scroller setup i need! Do you have any kind of tutorials to go with your games?
<dobey> that could be a client issue. i don't know if the facebook web app works well with content-hub or not
<WolfiWolfi> ah ok. thank's a lot dobey, now i will contact the facebook developer... :-)
<kenvandine> khod, check out the getting started document at http://bacon2d.com/docs/
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: if you hit the button to select a photo, do you get the content-hub to let you choose a photo from gallery?
<WolfiWolfi> dobey, excuse me.. in the chat in facebook i can't send photos. there is no button to send files or photos?
<dobey> oh, i don't know anything about that. i thought you meant in general, in the way that one shares a photo on g+ or twitter
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: best way to verify if it's maybe a client or site issue, is try to use the same mobile site in firefox for example.
<khod> kenvandine i did find that and i will start there. Didn't know if there were any step by step guides. Kinda a newbie may just poke around in the source too that may give some answers. Thank you so much for your time i cant wait to give it a go!
<khod> Do you use tiled for your level creation?
<kenvandine> i haven't, we've got plans for tiled import
<kenvandine> but not implemented yet
<WolfiWolfi> dobey: hm... which internet-browser can you propose me on ubuntu touch? to try?
<kenvandine> not import... just loading levels from tiled
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: not on the phone, but try to use the mobile site from firefox on your pc, by going to m.facebook.com or changing the user-agent to the android browser user-agent for example
<WolfiWolfi> aah ok. :-) thank you
<khod> So tiled should work it will just be better later if the implementation  is added?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-03
<khod> How do I find out if I have the newest sdk i intalled with the repo and its version 1.221
<khod> :-1: error: security_policy_version_matches_framework (game/game.apparmor): 1.2 != 1.3 (ubuntu-sdk-15.04) anyone seen this error before, just trying to run the bacon2d example no changes on my nexus 4 running 15.04 r26
<khod> ah commited bug had to delete some of it for google to find something
<ahayzen> khod, looks like the apparmor profile version is incorrect (not matching your framework) check in your .apparmor file and try changing the policy version to 1.3
<khod> ah thanks so much
<khod> a security policys window pops up allowing me to add to the list but nowhere to change it to 1.3
<ahayzen> khod, you should be able to select "JSON" and manually type it
<ahayzen> or just open the file in a plain text editor
<khod> thanks again
<khod> that is fixed but i get this error, module "Bacon2D" is not installed which the template was already there. is there a way to check I thought this was all part of the sdk but i did try to install like the github said
<ahayzen> khod, probably best to ask kenvandine when he is about as he has made most of the Bacon2D stuff
<khod> will do I talked to him earlier today
<khod> should I email (the one from git hub) him or would the most polite way be to wait till he gets back on the irc
<nhaines> khod: probably depends on how quickly you need the answer, or if you want to discuss back and forth.
<khod> good call i've never got anything solved in one ask, better wait to get more answers haha
<nhaines> Yup.  :)
<khod> eh, im just a little odd i guess, didn't see when I installed it mentions that what I did is outdated and has a link and now everything works fine. Learning to code is gonna be real hard if I dont read lol and I havent even started yet.
<nhaines> khod: well, now you're off to a good start.  :)
<alexforsale> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13090385/ ?
<alexforsale> somehow it doesnt mount the /firmware partition
<alexforsale> the device detected by lsusb, but no adb
<alexforsale> init: Failed to spawn adbd main process: unable to execute: Permission denied
<alexforsale> btw is this the right channel for porting?
<abeato> tsdgeos, morning, did you already try silo 9 again?
<tsdgeos> abeato: yeah i did, the ui freeze is still there
<tsdgeos> abeato: you can't reproduce it?
<abeato> tsdgeos, nope
<abeato> never happened to me
<abeato> tsdgeos, is the other error gone?
<tsdgeos> sounds to me you're just doing sync dbus calls that freeze the ui
<tsdgeos> the other error was gone since i reworked the code
<tsdgeos> so i don't know if you fixed it or not
<abeato> he
<tsdgeos> i can try the testcases if you want
<abeato> well, I guess you can go back to your older code if you prefer that
<tsdgeos> abeato: yes the other bugs seem to be fixed, or at least the testcases now work
<tsdgeos> abeato: want me to record a video of the ui freeze i speak about so you can see it?
<abeato> great
<abeato> tsdgeos, that could we good, also the output of dbus-monitor can be interesing
<abeato> tsdgeos, how many tracks do you have around?
<abeato> tsdgeos, btw, I noticed that in some cases the "play" icon does not change to "pause" when starting to play a song from the scope
<abeato> although the song starts playing
<tsdgeos> abeato: and can you scroll the list in that case?
<tsdgeos> abeato: i have 10 tracks
<abeato> tsdgeos, I play it direvtly from the Music scope
<tsdgeos> yes
<abeato> I see there 2 songs, one from an album with more songs, the other is the only one from that album
<abeato> no scroll
<abeato> tsdgeos, re: the freeze please attach output of unity8-dash too
<tsdgeos> abeato: so you are not following the steps the bug mentions to reproduce
<abeato> weird it is only 10, I have actually some more and all is smooth
<abeato> I was not talking about the bug
<abeato> ---> I noticed that in some cases the "play" icon does not change to "pause" when starting to play a song from the scope
<tsdgeos> i don't know what we're talking about :D
<abeato> about that ^^
<tsdgeos> abeato: yes, it does not change to pause because it's frozen
<abeato> unity8 is not forzen
<abeato> *froxen
<tsdgeos> you don't know since you can't scroll
<tsdgeos> do you?
<abeato> I can
<tsdgeos> how do you know it's not frozen?
<tsdgeos> you jus said you couldn't because there was no scroll!
<abeato> it's a different issue
<abeato> I thought you were talking about the scroll in the daparment
<abeato> department
<tsdgeos> ok, let's restart :D
<tsdgeos> when you say you press play and it doesn't turn to pause
<tsdgeos> can you scroll that view up/down ?
<abeato> yes
<tsdgeos> while that happens?
<abeato> yes
<abeato> again, I was talking about a separate issue to the freeze
<abeato> the icon never changes
<abeato> it is not that there is a delay
<tsdgeos> never? i have not seen that
<tsdgeos> how do you reproduce it?
<abeato> 2 songs, one is a single, the other is from an album
<abeato> play the one from the album in Music scope
<abeato> then play the single
<abeato> it starts playing normally
<abeato> but the play icon does not change
<abeato> admittedly I do not have the latest version of the scopes silo though
<abeato> but I can try to install it
<tsdgeos> abeato: you play both from the Music scope, that right?
<abeato> correct
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a look later, wonder what it is :/
<abeato> great
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Sandwich Day! 😃
<Guest42341> hi all, i have question
<victor_bq> Hi all
<victor_bq> any body knows how to gather logs from battery stats¿
<jibel> victor_bq, what do you mean by 'logs from battery stats' exactly ?
<victor_bq> well, I just want to know how to pull logs about battery. How it drops for example
<jibel> victor_bq, if you want the current status of the battery you can query upower
<jibel> something like : upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_battery
<jibel> victor_bq, the kernel also provides data about the state of the battery in /sys/class/power_supply/battery/
<victor_bq> great, does it show battery consumption history or similar?
<victor_bq> it's ok for now I'll try :)
<mcphail> I'd like to know if it is possible to tell what has consumed battery over the past 24h. I had an abnormally high drain on Friday
<Guest42341> power consumption per app would be nice
<victor_bq> that's exactly what I want to gather from costumers :)
<Guest42341> we need more data
<victor_bq> that's reported I think
<victor_bq> ohh my mistake, I reported about mobile data consumption per app
<jgdx> victor_bq, IIRC this [1] discussion had a lot of good tools/ways of generating data. [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/+bug/1372413
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372413 in Canonical System Image "Extensive battery drain on RTM" [Critical,Fix released]
<victor_bq> nice!
<victor_bq> thank you guys
<victor_bq> I've got a friend with 60% consumption in idle during the night :o
<victor_bq> I'll try to get fresh logs
<victor_bq> Guest42341 I take your suggestion for a bug if is not already reported :)
<Guest42341> victor_bq, on the stable channel? i have now 0-1% / night on rc-proposed arale
<jibel> victor_bq, there is no history AFAIK. But you can do a cron job or a small shell script to gather the data periodically. It won't run when the device is suspended, tough. Best thing to measure real power consumption is a multimeter.
<Guest42341> victor_bq, the stable is 100 times more buggier than rc-proposed
<Guest42341> victor_bq, i have no idea why people use the "stable" channel
<victor_bq> yes, devices on stable channel has this problem :)
<ogra_> Guest42341, because it gets the most QA
<jibel> Guest42341, where does your 100 times buggier comes from?
<victor_bq> all bugfixes from rc-proposed are moved to stable channel so it should be equal right? =)
<Guest42341> ogra_, you have to live with the bugs for months
<Guest42341> not than pleasant
<Guest42341> jibel, random()
<ogra_> victor_bq, yeah, at OTA ... between the OTAs rc-proposed can indeed be less buggy but is also nearly untested as a whole
<Guest42341> and besides all the devs probably use the rc-proposed
<ogra_> the final image tests for an OTA only happen at the end
<jibel> Guest42341, heh, like the battery graph ;) j/k
<mcphail> This was my drain on Friday. Played a podcast in the morning, but otherwise no real use - http://themcphails.uk/drain.png
<ogra_> wrt battery graph sturmflut once did an interesting research comparing the little-kernel (bootloader kernel) with the actual system kernel and found quite some discrepancies
<ogra_> i wonder if many of our issues stem from that
<ogra_> (and i dont think anyone looked further, but given that the little-kernel actually initializes the hardware that would be my first area to look)
<mcphail> I've been bitten by differences in what the "phone" thinks the charge is, and what "Ubuntu" thinks. That may be the system vs little kernel issue
<ogra_> right
<mcphail> OS was reporting 64% charge, whereas phone would not switch on without USB power as battery flat
<popey> mcphail, did you use the camera at all?
<mcphail> popey: no
<popey> Someone at OggCamp said he opened the camera, it froze, he swiped away, and immediately after that he saw dramatic power drain like yours
<mcphail> popey: just podbird in the morning
<mcphail> popey: might have been the Ubuntu podcast, so I'll blame you
<mcphail> ;)
<dholbach> has anyone seen display problems with kernel messages like this on arale? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13091195/
<Mirv> renatu: hey, thanks for testing, please edit the https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/584 and set it to "Ready for QA"
<renatu> Mirv, doing that right now
<renatu> Mirv, thanks for the the fix
<renatu> Mirv, could you check that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/+bug/1462989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462989 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "containsItems returned wrong value when checking all day event" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> renatu: ok, I'll provide a PPA for that next
<renatu> thanks
<abeato> tsdgeos, I've been digging in the freeze issue, it looks essentially like a storm of dbus calls due to too many qt signals being emitted
<abeato> tsdgeos, I can mitigate it, but also it looks like the playlist is being re-created each time a song is selected, even if it is already in the current playlist
<abeato> tsdgeos, so it might be worth making sure that playlists are not recreated in that case and see if performance improves in that case
<ahayzen> abeato, that sounds possibly similar to the issue i'm having with the music-app freezing/taking ages when you make a playlist for the second time
<abeato> ahayzen, yep, it is the case I'd say
<abeato> jhodapp, ^^
<ahayzen> abeato, what are the steps you are performing to cause this issue?
<jhodapp> oh interesting
<jhodapp> ahayzen, don't do that ;)
<ahayzen> abeato, if its a small playlist (1 album) it seems to be ok, but when 1) click on the first track in Songs (creates playlist 250 tracks) 2) press back 3) click on the first track in Songs (recreates 250 track playlist) it appears to be stuck indefinitely
<ahayzen> jhodapp, ;-)
<abeato> ahayzen, well, it triggers doing a playlist for a second time, exactly like that
<tsdgeos> abeato: yes, the playlist is recreated each time
<ahayzen> ok so we both have the same issue :-)
<tsdgeos> abeato: it has to be recreated, that's the design
<abeato> jhodapp, QMediaPlaylist::syncControls() seems to be the main culprit
<jhodapp> abeato, what are you testing when this happens?
<ahayzen> internally we would be doing Playlist.addTracks() Playlist.clear() Playlist.addTracks()
<abeato> tsdgeos, even if you play a song that is already in the list? I know it's a workaround, but might help things
<jhodapp> abeato, syncControls's purpose is to copy the initial networkPlaylistControl's items into our version of the playlist
<jhodapp> which are the initial items
<tsdgeos> abeato: it is because it has to change the order of the tracks
<abeato> jhodapp, it adds media one by one
<abeato> which is crap
<abeato> it should use your new function ;)
<abeato> tsdgeos, ok, got it
<jhodapp> abeato, update it...syncControls was written before addTracks()
<ahayzen> abeato, music uses the new function but that still has the issue
<ahayzen> but i'm not sure if its causing our saveQueue to be hit for *every* track or something lol
<jhodapp> abeato, I agree
<tsdgeos> abeato: can't we not do those dbus calls on the main thread so it's not blocked?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, wouldn't the main thread be the context that would block?
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: bad english construction, i mean "do dbus calls not on the main thread"
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, right ok, we'll have to do something like that if we can't get it performant enough
<zaolin1> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/11970391/Internet-firms-to-be-banned-from-offering-out-of-reach-communications-under-new-laws.html
<nhaines> I guess the UK hates having cell phones.
<Stskeeps> wonder how that applies to OS makers in UK
<zaolin1> Yep, that's a good question.
<zaolin1> I guess all products coming from canonical must have a backdoor...
<nhaines> Presumably it would only apply to cloud service storage, which Ubuntu doesn't offer.
<sil2100> alecu, kgunn, Saviq: hey guys, I would need a final decision on which team should be the one 'owning' (subscribed) to the unity-api package: unity-ui-team or unity-api-team
<sil2100> I want to include unity-api in main and it's required for us to get a proper team owning it
<khod> Kenvandine, i want a clean template with bacon2d so do i only need to delete from the main.qml and the whole ball.qml?
<alecu> sil2100: sounds like it's unity-api-team
<sil2100> alecu: hm, I suppose you should become an admin of unity-api-team - does that sound correct?
<alecu> sil2100: yes, it sounds ok
<alecu> sil2100: several people on my team are admins there, so I'll ask to get admin too.
<sil2100> I'll make you the admin now
<Saviq> alecu, if you want it, I won't fight you :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I would like you guys to sort it out and we can then subscribe the proper team and get it included in main
<alecu> sil2100: thanks
<alecu> sil2100: what's the lp project for that package? https://launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api ?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/unity-api
<sil2100> alecu: by looking at the commiters, I thought more about unity-ui-team, but looking at the naming, unity-api-team is more fitting
<sil2100> That's why I wanted you guys to decide who should be the final owner
<omgCATS> i think there is something wrong with mediascanner
<omgCATS> it's killing my battery (arale)
 * omgCATS from now on i am keeping an eye on what drains the battery 
<sil2100> Saviq, alecu: if you guys could give me a final decision soonish than I could continue on pushing the MIR request
<Saviq> alecu, I think we know more about what unity-api is, probably more sense for us to own it
<alecu> sil2100: I think saviq is right
<Saviq> sil2100, /us, then
<sil2100> Saviq, alecu: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I see that since I'm not an admin at unity-ui-team, could you subscribe the unity-ui-team on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api ?
<sil2100> Saviq: so that all bug-mail would be sent to that team
<sil2100> It's a req for main inclusion
<Saviq> sil2100, done, I think
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, thanks :)
<kenvandine> khod, sure, you can do that
<kenvandine> khod, so you started out with the game template?
<khod> Yes
<khod> Is there a better way
<kenvandine> khod, nope, just making sure it all worked for you :)
<khod> Yes it took me a bit of doing and mostly help in here.
<khod> I had to go into apparmor as a plain text file and change the number 1.2 to a 1.3 or the app would force close as soon as it opened. That happend on both the desktop and the phone (n4 not an emulator)
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> i guess i need to update the template ;)
<khod> In the zip for you main.qml on pathwind i dont see much of anything inside is your main program file somewhere else in the zip?
<khod> Kenvandine
<kenvandine> khod, zip?
<kenvandine> oh, did you download the source from github as a zip file?
<kenvandine> khod, you should look at the ubuntu branch, not master
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/blob/ubuntu/qml/ubuntu.qml
<kenvandine> that's the main qml file
<kenvandine> not much too it
<kenvandine> khod, this is more interesting https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/blob/ubuntu/qml/GameView.qml
<kenvandine> khod, and this is the playing scene https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/blob/ubuntu/qml/PlayingScene.qml
<khod> Now were talking!! Thanks again
<khod> I want to make a side scroller akin to the favorite part of an old snes game
<khod> But pathwind will help alot in me finishing it i believe
<khod> It will still be very different not trying to step on toes lol
<kenvandine> khod, no worries
<kenvandine> you should look at the flappy bird example though
<kenvandine> it's using the newer  API
<kenvandine> khod, that flappy bird example uses an InfiniteScrollEntity
<kenvandine> in fact, that's why we added that component :)
<kenvandine> it would make pathwind simpler
<kenvandine> khod, basically pathwind is a pretty old example of a bacon2d game, in fact it doesn't even work with the latest version of bacon2d :)
<khod2> Kenvandine sorry still here judt lost my nick on a disconnect for some reason
<khod2> I will check flappy bird first the more basic the better
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> khod2, you can hang out in #bacon2d too
<kenvandine> paulvap wrote the flappy bird example, usually hangs on in that channel to
<kenvandine> not there now though
<khod2> Is zbird the flappy bird game you mentioned kenvandine
<OerHeks> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.roman2861.zbird
<khod2> I just want to make sure it is the same because he mentioned a flappy bird on touch useing the newer api
<kenvandine> khod2, no
<kenvandine> khod2, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAAahUKEwjGsPLc_fTIAhXBHT4KHegJAc8&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fpaulovap%2Fbacon2d-flappybird&usg=AFQjCNHk-RfYe8KgGRwE3jKHaTXw_jMscw&sig2=dj8YubBUIxJygeBnIXa6mA&bvm=bv.106379543,d.cWw
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> https://github.com/paulovap/bacon2d-flappybird
<kenvandine> khod2, ^^
<khod2> Ah
<brendand> balloons, yoyo
<balloons> bregma, oi
<brendand> balloons, hey i only had the wrong channel :P
<khod2> Kenvandine It hasn't hit the ubuntu store yet?
<balloons> ugh
 * brendand waves at bregma
<brendand> balloons, i feel an illness coming on, is it possible to shunt my session to thursday?
<brendand> balloons, better safe than sorry
<balloons> brendand, let's see what space we have
<balloons> we certainly can shift it
<brendand> balloons, i wasn't really prepared anyway so maybe my bodies helping me out :P
<balloons> lol
<brendand>  no slides you say? quick, a fever!
<balloons> brendand, 1500 on thursday>
<balloons> ?
<brendand> balloons, sorry, yeah that's good
<Ubuntouch> Hello
<Ubuntouch> how's everyone doin g
<Ubuntouch> doing*
<Ubuntouch> any love for an ASUS Nexus 7 2012 wifi? Not sure what the dev status is for touch on this old tablet. Not in the active dev section or in the abandoned area...
<balloons> Ubuntouch, the old nexus 7 has a very difficult gpu
<Ubuntouch> Hey, thanks for the reply balloons.
<Ubuntouch> Are there any stale images for this device? Running CGM on it right now and just wanted to play around with touch and get the feel for it, my Nexus 10 is my primary tablet.
<Ubuntouch> if by "difficult gpu" you mean artifacting/freezing/etc I could probably live with that just to take a look at it, unless you think it will brick/softbrick the tablet.
<Ubuntouch> I thought this thing had an NVIDIA Tegra III?
<balloons> the gpu driver is buggy and also locked down afaik
<Ubuntouch> bummer, I see on the Tube that people have been installing full on ubuntu on these, I would imagine that would be pretty damned buggy... lol..
<Ubuntouch> Thanks for your input balloons. Have a nice day.
<balloons> Ubuntouch, the 2013 nexus 7 works like a champ
<Ubuntouch> Yeah, I still don't want to shell out the 140+ bucks for one, the 10" tablet is more than enough for me atm
<balloons> http://askubuntu.com/questions/633788/installing-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-7-2012-now-that-it-is-no-longer-supported
<Ubuntouch> and the 7" was a hand-me-down because of the usb/sound board issue, going to replace that and wanted to mess around with some different OS'es in the meantime.
<Ubuntouch> Thanks for the link balloons. By far the best IRC experience I've had in years. People generally just park and PM in virtually every IRC I have joined in the last 10 years... lol...
<Ubuntouch> When the live-chat link took me to an IRC room I was like "oh great, (insert cricket chirping sounds)"
<balloons> lol
<dobey> the last images that were built for the grouper (2012 n7) were entirely unusable
<dobey> so i wouldn't even waste time trying to get one running on it
<Ubuntouch> Yeah dobey, I have been reading up on it and even the sources are deprecated so it's more of a pain in the @$$ than it used to be. I am over it already... lol...
<Ubuntouch> Sad though, it's gone the way of my old Moto Electrify 4G... Motorola promised to push ICS to these devices then silently released 2.3.5 OTA which locked the bootloader. All the devs gave up on it due to moto being proprietary jerks
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-04
<Guest42341> good morning all
 * Guest42341 such a beautiful day, today. great for science and such
<khod> yes
<elimisteve> greetings :-)
<guest123124> i need coffee
<guest123124> ☕☕☕
 * Mirv tries to get both phone and KDE on xenial work on the Qt 5.5.1 PPA before the Qt session in <4h :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Stress Awareness Day! 😃
<abeato> tsdgeos, morning, could you give a try to the now updated silo 9? It should improve the freeze, although you will see it is not not 100% gone
<tsdgeos> abeato: busy somewhere else, will try to have a look this afternoon
<abeato> tsdgeos, great, thanks
<victor_bq> does any body miss the keyboard pop up in r26?
<victor_bq> I'm looking for people whose keyboard is not being shown
<mcphail> victor_bq: happens to me at times
<victor_bq> in all apps? just Ubuntu store?
<mcphail> victor_bq: when it goes missing, it doesn't come back in any app until reboot
<mcphail> victor_bq: has happened to me twice, but I haven't explored further
<victor_bq> wow
<victor_bq> take a look please https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1506753
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1506753 in Canonical System Image "keyboard does pop up not after update to r26" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<victor_bq> that's right is where I attached some logs
<victor_bq> is not critical but a little anoying :(
<om26er> Hi! How can I programmatically check if I am on 3G or Wifi ? is there a command for that ?
<mcphail> victor_bq: the bug report is not very well written, unfortunately, so I can't really +1 it as I don't know if my experience is the same
<popey> om26er, does the qt connectivity api help?
<om26er> popey, no, I am looking for something commandline/pythonic
<popey> om26er, ahh, "nmcli d"
<popey> om26er, should see a couple of lines (on bq) for the ril devices (two sims) and one for wifi
<om26er> popey, thanks, that'll help
<popey> om26er, also look at /proc/net/dev
<popey> om26er, interested to know what you decide to use :)
<om26er> popey, i'll probably go with with nmcli
<popey> ok
<zzarr> hello! is there a list of fixes for OTA-8?
<guest123124> zzarr, https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww46-2015 ?
<zzarr> thanks guest123124
<Dragonkeeper> anyone know how to create a drop down menu in an app ?
<oSoMoN> greyback_, hey, do you have an ETA for landing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/qtubuntu/ubuntuscreen-physicalsize/+merge/273965 ?
<greyback_> oSoMoN: it's in silo21, which Saviq is handling
<greyback_> oSoMoN: one last issue was found, fix in progress
<Saviq> oSoMoN, will hopefully be QA Ready later today
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks guys
<oSoMoN> that’s one huge silo
<guest123124> hi, i have question
<lotuspsychje> guest123124: ask
<mhall119> Mirv: are you all set to host the Qt for 16.04 session in ~45 minutes?
<Mirv> mhall119: otherwise yes, I just need to know if I need to do any setupping of hangout our if you will just give me an url 10 minutes before the session starts
<Mirv> s/our/or/
<mhall119> Mirv: it would be better if you set it up yourself, you have the access
<mhall119> Mirv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions explains how to do it
<Mirv> mhall119: ah, thanks for the link, the summit <-> wiki interlinking is not that heavy
<mhall119> yeah, we've got some low-priority work items to improve that
<wligtenberg> My scopes seem to hang when I move to the video scope. I cannot find a way to get it to work again, except for a full reboot. Does anybody know how to restart the scope thing?
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, do you have big video files on your phone? I've been experiencing this earlier today, while copying a large video to the phone.
<wligtenberg> @davidcalle I don't think so
<wligtenberg> but let me check
<davidcalle> jamesh, does it look like mediascanner stalling to you? ^
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, to restart scopes, you can run "restart unity8-dash"
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, it just restarts the scopes UI and should be enough to unlock you
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: ok got to have the terminal in the shortcuts then :)
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, right :)
<jamesh> davidcalle: the mediascanner shouldn't be able to stop the dash UI from responding
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: will do that now then :D, btw I have no videos on this device.
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, ok
<guest123124> last night i caught mediascanner eating my battery and i killed it
<guest123124> twice
<jamesh> guest123124: is that on a device with removable storage?
<guest123124> jamesh, nope
<wligtenberg> Aah, it is the Video scope
<wligtenberg> with youtube stuff etc
<jamesh> I'd be interested to know what it looked like it was doing
<wligtenberg> I just swipe there, and it freezes
<wligtenberg> I end up halfway there
<wligtenberg> My guess it will be trying to pull stuff from the internet
<Mirv> mhall119: was there some ubuntu overlay for the lower third?
<Mirv> mhall119: nevermind, added logo plus color
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, it does, but it shouldn't freeze for this, you should trying taking a short vid with the camera app, and see if it freezes again if the "My videos" scope (aggregated by the "Videos" scope) isn't empty.
 * davidcalle brb
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: I did that, I see the new video in the top left of the Video scope, but it still freezes halfway, so I actually see it on the right of my screen.
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: I did that, I see the new video in the top left of the Video scope, but it still freezes halfway, so I actually see it on the right of my screen.
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: repeated in case you don't use something like irssi :)
<davidcalle> wligtenberg, I don't :) Ok, I'll see if I can reproduce on my end
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: I'm on a nexus4
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: and when I deactivate the Videos scope, it happens on the Ubuntu store scope, which was before the Videos scope. So maybe it is trying to preload the next scope, and then the problem is in the next scope, not this one...
<mcphail> Was there any news about timeframes for the phone to switch to snappy from the keynote yesterday?
<wligtenberg> davidcalle: and then I disable another one and it moves to the one in front of the app store... weirdness
<stripe> Hi all, do I need a ubuntu pc to install touch to a nexus 7 (2013)? (use debian on my pc's)
<mcphail> stripe: i _think_ so, unfortunately
<stripe> mcphail: thanks, will set it up on one of my servers :)
<Mirv> vitimiti: thanks, I found your bug #1513098 an added the qt5.5 tag there!
<ubot5> bug 1513098 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "The global menu isn't working properly on QtCreator." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513098
<vitimiti> Mirv, perfect
<Mirv> vitimiti: oh and also, calibre is now there
<Mirv> and built
<vitimiti> Mirv, will try
<vitimiti> Mirv, calibre-bin can't be installed
<vitimiti> qtbase-abi-5-4-2 can't be installed
<Mirv> vitimiti: did you apt update? that sounds like it's trying to install the old version
<vitimiti> Mirv, hm, let me try
<vitimiti> Mirv, done, it works, thank you
<Mirv> vitimiti: you're welcome!
<khod> Kenvandine everything going well so far pulling apart the flappy clone. I've removed the collision for the ground so it can be rode on, and fixed the jump and gravity to my liking........but how can i make something just jump and not fly?
<stripe> hi all flashing a nexus7 (2013) \nd getting a "cant flash recovery image" error when trying to install touch, any ideas?
<stripe> *and
<geniewgen> Привет! Подскажите навигацию для toch
<k1l> geniewgen: most guys in here read/write english so that would have better chances to get support.
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/more-fixes-added-for-ubuntu-touch-ota-8-495721.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice1 sil2100
<dobey> ooh, we're going to get stable image numbers across devices? huzzah!
<stripe> hi all, instaling to a 2013 nexus 7, now getting a "Cache formatting was not successful" error, anything I can do about it?
<lotuspsychje> stripe: wich channel did you install?
<stripe> stable, the default from the wiki
<geniewgen> RUS?
<lotuspsychje> stripe: try devel-proposed for nexus7 mate
<lotuspsychje> stripe: i run it myself
<stripe> lotuspsychje:  thanks mate, would that would read touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> stripe: yes
<stripe> lotuspsychje: sweet, thaqnks man :)
<lotuspsychje> stripe: works like a charm here, and seems best channel for the nexus7 too
<lotuspsychje> stripe: did you buy it new? or 2nd hand?
<stripe> lotuspsychje: I have had it since new, got it when first released,
<lotuspsychje> stripe: ah just asking because heard roumors google stopped selling them
<stripe> I have heard the same
<dobey> stripe: did you have android 5.x on the device?
<stripe> dobey: yes 5.1.1 I think, was up to date, just didnt go to 6 whith my other devices
<dobey> stripe: reflash to 4.4.4, boot into android, reboot to fastboot, and then do ubuntu-device-flash with the --bootstrap option
<dobey> the android 5.x recovery/kernel messes things up and ubuntu currently only flashes correctly if it had 4.4 on it
<stripe> thanks dobey will try that
<stripe> lotuspsychje: dobey cheers lads, just tried a different cable and a motherboard mounted usb port and it seems to be loading great now :)  thanks very much
<lotuspsychje> stripe: on devel-proposed?
<stripe> sticking with stable till i learn the OS
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> keep in mind devel-proposed might work better
<stripe> lotuspsychje: will do, but until i learn how to fix things, lol
<dobey> mardy: where is the source code for the actual UI that gets embedded in the gtk+ control-center on ubuntu-desktop images?
<mterry> alecu, I have a couple apps that could implement IAP if you need more people to pilot it
<alecu> mterry: that would be great, thanks! I'll add you to the lp team
<uzgidebas> hi. i have a q
<uzgidebas> is anyone tried to install ubuntu touch on iphone?
<k1l> does the iphone have a open bootloader?
<k1l> and where to get all the linux drivers then
<uzgidebas> idk.. i wish if i can install linux on my iphone.. finally we have ubuntu touch/linux os
<uzgidebas> but idk how :(
<k1l> not possible. if you want a phone to flash other OS, never buy a iphone.
<uzgidebas> :( iphone have iOS which is amazing... but i wish linux on my iphone... thx k1l, i must buy another cellphone then
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-05
<br01> Hello there, I just wanna ask if any one tried ubuntu-touch on asus memo pad 7 ? :-)
<mardy> dobey: the embedded content is coming from https://launchpad.net/signon-ui
<abeato> hey, just saw my phone (latest OTA, bq e4.5) kept the screen on after cancelling an alarm, is it a known bug? I have taken logs, and I can get more things if needed
<jibel> abeato, there is bug 1502145 , it is a problem with the webbrowser, but there is also a task for unity-system-compositor, it might be related.
<ubot5> bug 1502145 in Canonical System Image "Apps can keep screen lit permanently" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502145
<abeato> jibel, I'll add a comment, thanks
<jibel> I cannot find any report for the notification specifically
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Gunpowder Day, and happy Men Make Dinner Day (totally unrelated)! 😃
<daker> Hi can someone help with this, i am flashing rc-proposed v280  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YsSTs01X/20151105_114856.jpg
<daker> ogra_: any idea please ?
<jibel> daker, IIRC you just need to flash again, eventually it'll work
<daker> jibel: ok i'll try again
<daker> now it still hang at the google logo :(
<lotuspsychje> daker: on wich device?
<daker> nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> daker: did you follow the official wiki to install?
<daker> yes
<lotuspsychje> daker: did the phone have new android version?
<daker> lotuspsychje: new android ? android 5.1 if i am not wrong
<lotuspsychje> daker: some devices might need downgrade to lower android, before installing ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> daker: maybe try a 4.4 android downgrade first?
<daker> lotuspsychje: ok i'll try that
<daker> lotuspsychje: yeah i remember now that it doesn't work if you had Android 5.x
<daker> it works now
<dobey> mardy: signon-ui is qt. i'm asking about the *gtk+* ui
<dobey> which does not embed the qml plug-ins
<mardy> dobey: it's unity-control-center-signon, but for the authentication step it's actually embedding (via X-EMBED) the signon-ui
<dobey> mardy: so it's embedding the oxide qt stuff and not webkit-gtk? or what?
<mardy> dobey: correct; and signon-ui can work both with oxide and QtWebkit 1
<dobey> mardy: so is it possible to embed the u1-credentials qml UI in the gtk+ interface, and not require /usr/lib/libaccount-plugin-1.0/providers/libubuntuone.so to exist?
<mardy> dobey: not trivially, but with some work it might be possible
<mardy> dobey: indeed, it would be nice if we could reuse the same QML plugins for unity7
<dobey> mardy: well, we need to get u1-credentials into main at least. how hard would it be to make that work for xenial?
<dobey> i want to get ubuntu-sso-client out of xenial
<mardy> dobey: give me a few minutes to investigate the thing, I haven't been touiching signon-ui and the gtk UI for quite some time
<dobey> mardy: sure
<mardy> dobey: no, I'm afraid it's not as simple: I forgot that the protocol which the QML OA uses to talk to the plugins is based on QDataStream
<dobey> oh
<mardy> dobey: so you would have to create a Gtk-based widget which embeds the QML account plugin, but also talks to it via that protocol
<dobey> :(
<dobey> mardy: what would be the easiest solution to get an account plugin for u1 in the gtk+ UI?
<mardy> dobey: well, I guess this might not help, but let me say that writing the plugin would be trivial if U1 spoke OAuth 1.0 or 2.0 :-)
<dobey> mardy: obviously. and you are welcome to convince beuno that we should do that. i would be very happy if we could do that. but alas
<mardy> dobey: if as I presume this change is not realistic, then I don't know what client libs U1 offer, so I'm not sure. Do you have client API for C apps?
<dobey> mardy: no, just the qt lib
<beuno> SSO does speak oauth 1.0?
<beuno> not 2.0
<dobey> beuno: no. we use oauth 1.0 style tokens, but we do not have a complete oauth 1.0 interface
<dobey> we used to, a very long time ago, but we got rid of it, and use a REST API now
<mardy> beuno: but IIRC it was the pre-standard 1.0, right? It's not the same as RFC 5849, is it?
<dobey> mardy: everything after token acquisition is standard 1.0a oauth. the issue though, is token acquisition
<dobey> and we do not have oauth 1.0a token acquisition
<mardy> dobey: ok, then let me have another look...
<mardy> dobey: it's made complicated by the fact that the plugin object is created by the unity-control-center-signon, which passes it to the plugin; and there's no easy way of converting this into something usable by Qt
<dobey> :-/
<mhall119> Kaleo: can you join #ubuntu-uos-convergence?
<mardy> dobey: I honestly cannot find any simpler solution than writing a small C-wrapper around the U1 library...
<Kaleo> mhall119, cheers
<dobey> mardy: well, the problem is that it's not a small wrapper, because have to provide all the UI
<Kaleo> mhall119, I'm alone in it though
<mhall119> Kaleo: alone in #ubuntu-uos-convergence ?
<mhall119> Kaleo: on Freenode?
<Kaleo> mhall119, yes
<Kaleo> mhall119, oh no
<Kaleo> mhall119, trailing ?
<Kaleo> mhall119, sorry
<mardy> dobey: OK, it seems that the account creation code is not checking that the created account is the same that was prepared by the Gtk+ code
<mardy> dobey: so it should be possible to write a Gtk+ account plugin which executes a Qt process and embeds its UI
<mardy> dobey: but again, it not trivial
<dobey> mardy: well, there is some bits in the qml that uses the account created by the online-accounts ui or whatever
<mardy> dobey: yes, that's fine, the Qt process that loads the plugin can create that
<jgdx> seb128, hey, can I use the Settings qml module in System Settings for storing stuff, or should I use the gsettings schema?
<dobey> hmm
<seb128> jgdx, I guess you can use the Settings api if you want, but why not gsettings? what do you want to store?
<jgdx> seb128, I want to store a summary of the call forwarding settings (All, Off, Some). I guess the argument for gsettings is that it's more robust.
<jgdx> seb128, do you know if gsettings has a 'session' scope? Meaning if you reboot or log off, the settings is reset? I want a setting that is nuked on reboot.
<seb128> it's more robust and it's maintained by us, also it makes us use one system
<jgdx> right
<seb128> no, it doesn't
<hasselmm> hi, seems my google skills and my patience fail me, but how would i install qtdeclarative5-private-dev to chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf ?
<hasselmm> a plain "sudo schroot -c chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf -- dpkg-query -l qtdeclarative5-private-dev" doesn't seem persistent
<hasselmm> so apparently i have much to learn about this click chroot system :-) but for now i'd just impress my friends by quickly running our qt app on my ubuntu phone :D
<dobey> hasselmm: #ubuntu-app-devel is the channel for app development questions
<hasselmm> ok :-)
<dobey> hasselmm: packages not installed in the click chroot are not part of the SDK, and you likely need to ship such libraries within your app's package
<hasselmm> dobey: yeah, it's just for a quick test. will have to figure out later how to deal with our private api usage :D
<dobey> hasselmm: well, clicking "maintain" in the qtcreator settings for the chroot, and then apt-get install stuff, is how you install other things :)
<hasselmm> dobey: let's see :-)
<hasselmm> ok, directly from UI this fails with an ENOTFOUND, but running the command manually seems to work.
<hasselmm> dobey: thank you
<hasselmm> will figure out the error later
<jgdx> abeato, hey, around?
<jgdx> abeato, are responses (like call forwarding settings) from the carrier cached somewhere? Because the list-modems completion time varies greatly.
<hasselmm> how can i figure out why my phone doesn't pickup 3g for internet?
<jgdx> hasselmm, how do you know that it doesn't?
<hasselmm> jgdx: the web browser won't resolve host names
<hasselmm> also i don't see any indication that the phone even tries
<jgdx> hasselmm, i.e. the connectivity icon is an empty wi-fi icon
<jgdx> hasselmm, ensure that System Settings -> Cellular -> Mobile data is ON
<hasselmm> jgdx: oh, interesting.... it now finally switched to a (H) icon...
<hasselmm> jgdx: sorry for being confuse(d)
<jgdx> np.. H is 3g-ish.
<jgdx> dobey, ^ :p
<hasselmm> HSPA i asume
<hasselmm> jgdx: before the wifi symbol was empty
<hasselmm> jgdx: it just joined the network while i've asked
<hasselmm> (after joining this noon, and a few minutes before)
<hasselmm> but yes, "(H)" is very uncommon, compared to 3G
<hasselmm> but can deal with that
<dobey> jgdx: eh?
<jgdx> hasselmm, i don't know why that happened, but if it happens again, would you please file a bug?
<hasselmm> jgdx: yup
<jgdx> dobey, I no longer say anything for sure about the H icon
<jgdx> because everytime I do, dobey proves me wrong
<hasselmm> :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well my phone has [4G] icon right now
<hasselmm> jgdx, dobey: anyway. seems i'll be happy with this phone
<jgdx> hasselmm, good show
<hasselmm> awesome stuff, good stuff, mediocre stuff. the few strange minor bugs here and there (it wouldn't be an ubuntu os if they wouldn't)
<hasselmm> but much more polished than i expected :-)
<hasselmm> i like it. seems i picked the right phone for me,
<hasselmm> .
<abeato> jgdx, yes, iirc, they are cached
<abeato> jgdx, so the first time you use list-modems it takes considerably longer
<abeato> for instance
<jgdx> abeato, on the file system?
<abeato> jgdx, no, just in memory probably
<jgdx> abeato, hm, okay. Thanks
<abeato> jgdx, btw, we will probably need to add the authentication protocol to the APN settings, see bug #1504992
<ubot5> bug 1504992 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to Simple Mobile APN" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504992
<jgdx> abeato, ack
<jgdx> abeato, it's on our backlog now.
<abeato> jgdx, awesome, thanks
<slvn_> hello, I have a question about ubuntu touch. I used to be able to flash it on my Nexus10. But it does not seem to work anymore .. is it still updated for nexus 10 ?
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/scope-roulette/
<OerHeks> prices
<OerHeks> njummie
<dobey> prices?
<OerHeks> see lotus spam
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> prize draw*
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-06
<khod> anyone else have an issue adding a kit for the phone and it wont play, desktop still plays fine but nothing not even an error on the phone kit
<khod> the phone does play if it is built on just a phone kit
<dholbach> good morning
<guest123124> oh boy... i can't turn on the phone :/ had at least 60% left before going to sleep
<guest123124> yep 0% battery. wtf.. is there a way to see what process destroyed the battery overnight?
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-06-083113.png
<popey> getting catastrophic battery loss overnight here
<popey> looks like mediascanner is looping
<popey> restarting every second
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1513756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513756 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Mediascanner looping constantly causing battery exhaustion" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> I've seen the same error in another report last week.
<jibel> I cannot find the bug
<jibel> bug 1508873
<ubot5> bug 1508873 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Music app not detecting SD card content after Phone Update:OTA-7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508873
<jibel> according to tafari's logs, it restarts 3 times per second
<Guest42341> so guys... is there a way to detect runaway processes and eventually throttle or kill the process?
<Guest42341> sometime mediascanner has a tendency to eat all the battery
<popey> Guest42341, we used to have a thing which kinda did that, but it was overzealous
<popey> Guest42341, it would detect a process doing this respawn thing, and then reboot the phone
<popey> which could get you into a reboot loop, so we removed that
<popey> need a more clever way to say "this thing is doing bad stuff"
<popey> also, this only affects our stuff really, because these things are unconfined, running as system background jobs, so it's _our_ responsibility to fix them
<Guest42341> popey, yep and maybe only apply to known bad processes :D
<popey> hah
<Guest42341> like mediascanner
<popey> if we have something "known bad" then we need to fix it, not mark it "known bad" :)
<Guest42341> yes but in the meantime :D just kill it
<Guest42341> with fire :D
<popey> from orbit
<Guest42341> :D
<slvn_> Hello ! I got a question
<slvn_> I have a tablet Nexus 10. I used to be able to flash it with Ubuntu-Touch
<slvn_> Does it still work with the latest version of ubuntu ?
<slvn_> I have 10 games ported to ubuntu touch, but I have not device to test them
<slvn_> it used to be working 1 year ago ...
<mcphail> slvn_: I don't think it does. As far as I know, the only supported tablet just now is the 2013 Nexus 7
<mcphail> Guest42341: not sure the overnight battery "drain" issue is definitely mediascanner. There is the added complication that Ubuntu can think there is 60% charge when the phone thinks there is 0% charge. I've been bitten by that one
<slvn_> mcphail, ok it's a pity...  Why isn't there any "generic" image that could be flash to "any" device ... At least for developers.. We don't need alls apps but only the "base" to test our apps !
<mcphail> slvn_: I suspect it is a case of there not being an interested dev who owns a Nexus 10 to test and maintain the image
<mcphail> slvn_: also, I don't know what performance is like on the 10. The 2012 Nexus 7 was dropped because it wasn't up to the job
<slvn_> mcphail,  I am interesting the Nexus 10 .... I have also a Nexus 7 2012. The Nexus 10 is fast (there is even an un-official image of android 6 running which works great). But the nexus 7 2012 is very bad (I heard of a hardware issue : memory become very slow with the age, so the tablet became almost unsuable.
<slvn_> it's a pity. one year ago I ported my 10 games to ubuntu-touch. I tested them with my Nexus 10 but I was waiting for some new feature of ubuntu-touch (Orientation branch). Now I have time to test again but the Nexus 10 is not supported ....
<mcphail> slvn_: *please* get a supported device. We need as many devs as possible :)
<mcphail> slvn_: it is possible to fix orientation now, so your games may be good to go. I can help to test on my phone, if you want
<slvn_> mcphail, that's would be great :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Nachos Day! 😃
<faenil_> is there a recommended way to attach videos to bugs on LP?
<faenil_> like, hosting service etc
<faenil> popey maybe ^
<popey> not really. I tend to upload mine to youtube and mark them 'unlisted'
<popey> so they don't show in my feed, but you can click them from the bug
<faenil> oki
<faenil> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<faenil> we should really have a default flow defined for that
<popey> heh
<popey> you _can_ upload your mp4 to launchpad, if you want
<faenil> popey: will anyone kick me for wasting disk space though? :D
<popey> unlikely, we have way more crap cluttering up the place than a little video from you
<faenil> haha
<popey> assuming you're not uploading all the Lord Of The Rings trilogy directors cut in full HD?
<faenil> lol
<popey> :)
<popey> I put it on youtube because people can stream, and not have to download the whole thing to watch maybe only the first 30 seconds they're interested in
<popey> and because I don't trust my browser not to crap out when uploading large files to launchpad
<faenil> hehe
<JPT223> Hi, I am trying to port Ubuntu Touch to Galaxy Tab 3 7" SM-T210. I already merged inofficial CM11 sources and ubuntu-touch sources as explained in the tutorial. After explicitely adding  vendor/marvell to main.mk my build fails with a problem in checkpolicy:
<JPT223> [...]phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/checkpolicy:  policy configuration loaded
<JPT223> [...]phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/checkpolicy:  writing binary representation (version 26) to [...]phablet/out/target/product/generic/obj/ETC/sepolicy_intermediates/sepolicy
<JPT223> Traceback (most recent call last):
<JPT223>   File "build/tools/pull-lp-bin.py", line 100, in <module>
<JPT223>     main()
<JPT223>   File "build/tools/pull-lp-bin.py", line 52, in main
<JPT223>     cachedir, version="devel")
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/launchpadlib/launchpad.py", line 378, in login_anonymously
<JPT223>     version=version)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/launchpadlib/launchpad.py", line 203, in __init__
<JPT223>     credentials, service_root, cache, timeout, proxy_info, version)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py", line 488, in __init__
<JPT223>     self._wadl = self._browser.get_wadl_application(self._root_uri)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py", line 444, in get_wadl_application
<JPT223>     response, content = self._request(url, media_type=wadl_type)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py", line 387, in _request
<JPT223>     str(url), method=method, body=data, headers=headers)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py", line 357, in _request_and_retry
<JPT223>     url, method=method, body=body, headers=headers)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/httplib2/__init__.py", line 1562, in request
<JPT223>     (response, new_content) = self._request(conn, authority, uri, request_uri, method, body, headers, redirections, cachekey)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/launchpadlib/launchpad.py", line 131, in _request
<JPT223>     LaunchpadOAuthAwareHttp, self)._request(*args)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py", line 183, in _request
<JPT223>     redirections, cachekey)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/httplib2/__init__.py", line 1334, in _request
<JPT223>     (response, content) = self._conn_request(conn, request_uri, method, body, headers)
<JPT223>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/httplib2/__init__.py", line 1262, in _conn_request
<JPT223>     raise ServerNotFoundError("Unable to find the server at %s" % conn.host)
<JPT223> httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.launchpad.net
<JPT223> [...]phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/checkpolicy:  loading policy configuration from [...]phablet/out/target/product/generic/obj/ETC/sepolicy_intermediates/policy.conf.dontaudit
<JPT223> build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:167: recipe for target '[...]phablet/out/target/product/generic/ubuntu/kernel/vmlinuz' failed
<JPT223> make: *** [[...]phablet/out/target/product/generic/ubuntu/kernel/vmlinuz] Error 1
<JPT223> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<JPT223> [...]phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/checkpolicy:  policy configuration loaded
<JPT223> [...]phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/checkpolicy:  writing binary representation (version 26) to [...]phablet/out/target/product/generic/obj/ETC/sepolicy_intermediates//sepolicy.dontaudit
<JPT223> system/core/init/builtins.c: In function 'do_setsebool':
<JPT223> system/core/init/builtins.c:817:12: warning: assignment discards 'const' qualifier from pointer target type [enabled by default]
<JPT223> system/core/init/init.c: In function 'main':
<JPT223> system/core/init/init.c:1022:17: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]
<JPT223> I cannot find the source of this policy-file. And I cannot find out what exactly is wrong with it.
<JPT223> Could you give a hint please?
<popey> argh!
<popey> (next time use a pastebin please)
<JPT223> ok, sorry
<JPT223> Ok, I'm such an idiot. My DSL router was broken down and the build process tried to go online. o.O
<gigirock> i'm totaly new about porting, but i cannot understand if the 'base' of porting is still cyanogenmod or not.....
<gigirock> if i read the last guideline there is no connection about cyanogenmod and ubuphone , but all the people involvedi in porting and develop still talking about cm11 or similar
<mcphail> popey: your battery graph looks even worse than mine...
<popey> Good isn't it? :)
<mcphail> :)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, hey, are you able to test my call forwarding silo today?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I could but I think we decided att didnt support it properly?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, no, you identified some real issues which I have tried to addressed, and marked it crit for ota8 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1478049/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478049 in Ubuntu UX "[Phone]: user changes (on>off) made to callforwarding are not effected + phone# misinterpreted" [High,Triaged]
<jgdx> s/adressed/address
<pmcgowan> jgdx, sure
<pmcgowan> let me know
<jgdx> pmcgowan, thanks. I will (~1 hour).
 * popey hugs bregma 
<jgdx> pmcgowan, okay, silo 19 is good to go!
<pmcgowan> jgdx, got a pointer to the bug
<pmcgowan> to remind myself
<jgdx> pmcgowan, bug 1478049
<ubot5> bug 1478049 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Phone]: user changes (on>off) made to callforwarding are not effected + phone# misinterpreted" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478049
<Vincrop> hi!
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ca you attach the mr to that?
<pmcgowan> in the meantime loading it
<jgdx> pmcgowan, woops, yes
<pmcgowan> jgdx, so first time in the phone panel shows nothing, then after entering call forwarding it shows "Some calls"
<pmcgowan> it still feels a bit weird
<pmcgowan> I guess nothing is better than off
<jgdx> pmcgowan, yeah, but it's pr design. It's meant to prevent the call forwarding settings being queried just by opening the Phone panel...
<pmcgowan> setting all calls worked
<pmcgowan> jgdx, so seems ok if thats per design
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ooops
 * jgdx freezes
<pmcgowan> jgdx, so it doesn't remember the previous numbers that were set?
<pmcgowan> I unchecked all calls and checked one of the options
<pmcgowan> I expect it to remember that number
<pmcgowan> which I know dont remember
<jgdx> pmcgowan, no, we don't.
<jgdx> I can file a bug for that. What's the use case?
<jgdx> a suggestion of the previously used number for any call forwarding?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I want to temporarily forward all calls then go back to the normal setup
<pmcgowan> so I want it to remember that number which is usually the message service
<pmcgowan> and its a number I dont know since the carrier assigns it
<jgdx> pmcgowan, if you have "forward when busy" set, then setting "all calls", unsetting "all calls" should restore "forward when busy". It doesn't, is that what you're saying?
<pmcgowan> righ tit doesnt
<pmcgowan> wen I select it I need to enter the phone number
<pmcgowan> jgdx, even if it doesnt reset the other 3 options, when I select them it should have the previous number
<jgdx> right..
<jgdx> pmcgowan, bug 1513848 filed
<ubot5> bug 1513848 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Call forwarding should remember numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513848
<pmcgowan> jgdx, vg
<pmcgowan> except now my phone is borked :(
<jgdx> pmcgowan, because of call forwarding?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, yeah now when I dont answer it wont go to voicemail I assume
<pmcgowan> I need to go find the number
<jgdx> pmcgowan, could you do /usr/share/ofono/script/list-modems ?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, its just a test phone ;)
<jgdx> :)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, and PM me the output, or use the -p option
<faenil> awe: it seems you were reading my mind :)
<faenil> (or I was reading yours :D)
<awe> faenil, re:?
<faenil> awe: propertieschanged bug
<faenil> awe: I've posted multiple videos with location services disabled
<awe> posted to where?  youtube?
<awe> ;)-
<faenil> awe: yes ;)
<faenil> (Unlisted)
<awe> and your point being?  re: the videos?
<awe> do you agree with my analysis that this is caused by location services?
<awe> sorry, I'm juggling a bunch of things atm  ( and just started my day too )
<faenil> awe: I left my comments in the bug thread, but I'll sum up here
<awe> lemme just re-read
<JPT223> I have a beginner question about porting: should my device (device/samsung/lt02wifi) appear in the lunch target list?
<faenil> awe: disabling slpjwd makes a lot of diff, posclientd makes some diff...still, after disabling all the services, there's still 1 sec freeze (well, instead of 7-8-9secs, yeah)
<awe> it's more like 1/2s
<awe> or less
<awe> but yea, it's still there...
<awe> I think in general, our dbus hygiene is pretty bad
<awe> the tool I used to find the offending processes flags poor DBus usage
<awe> and although loc-services appears to be the worst offender
<awe> there's other code that could be cleaned up
<faenil> awe: I see..
<faenil> awe: I'm not sure I got your comment on the bug thread though, is there anything else you want me to try?
<awe> nope
<faenil> awe: ok, cool!
<awe> at this point, we have a pretty major flaw identified, and now we have to attempt to get it fixed... more dbus hygiene/cleanup hopefully to follow... but outside the scope of this bug
<faenil> awe: though it still happens when the wifi scan happens, why would that be outside of the scope of the bug?
<ahayzen> Hi, has anyone else noticed that whatever is the 'latest' version of a click package is used after a reboot? So if i install a version of an app lower than the one that is preinstalled/currently installed, if i then reboot my device it switches to the preinstalled/higher version rather than staying on the one i explicitly installed.
<abeato> ahayzen, I had noticed that too :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> abeato, bet you noticed that when testing the music-app with bgplaylists ;-)
<abeato> ahayzen, hehe, indeed
 * ahayzen wonders if there is an existing bug report for this
<awe> faenil, because if we've tuned every bit associated with NM traffic on the bus, there's not much else to do but tackle all the other facets that effect bus performance
<awe> that said, I'll work with the product team to figure out the right way to handle moving fwd...
<faenil> awe: yeah, that's ok, your job is done, that doesn't mean we need another bug, does it? just more project affected by the same issue
<faenil> awe: cool, thanks
<awe> faenil, it'll be up to the product team to determine that...
<awe> np
<faenil> I'd keep the same bug and tag X as affected project (once we know X)
<faenil> awe: alright ;)
<guest123124> what's the difference between ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en and ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en-proposed ?
<ahayzen> abeato, can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1513860 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513860 in click (Ubuntu) "'Latest' version of a click package used after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<abeato> ahayzen, yep, great that you opened it
<cwayne_> mariogrip: ping!
<mariogrip> cwayne_: pong!
<cwayne_> mariogrip: so somethin' i noticed, the ubports device page is missing GPS in the 'whats working/not working' section
<mariogrip> cwayne_: oh, thanks I'll fix it
<cwayne_> mariogrip: and so I imagine GPS isn't working on OPO yet right?
<jgdx> abeato, hey, how do we get bug 1466095 on the ofono backlog?
<ubot5> bug 1466095 in ofono (Ubuntu) "When setting VoiceUnconditional, change events for unset properties (e.g. VoiceBusy) are not reported" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466095
<abeato> jgdx, I'll add it
<jgdx> abeato, thanks!
<abeato> np
<jgdx> pmcgowan, hey, the case where you apparantly lose some call forwarding settings is that ^ ofono bug.
<pmcgowan> jgdx, but do we really lose the settings?
<pmcgowan> I actually wonder if its properly changing them at all
<jgdx> pmcgowan, from the point of view of System Settings, the settings are lost when you activate “forward all”.
<jgdx> the bug here is that when ofono restores the settings, when you unset “forward all”, no events are emitted by ofono…
<popey> mariogrip, ordered a OPX yet? :)
<jgdx> seb128, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1478049/+merge/276789
<seb128> jgdx, looking
<jgdx> seb128, thanks..
<vishnudev_> hello guys
<vishnudev_> I was trying to port ubuntu touch to nexus 6
<vishnudev_> will the modified kernel boot for android?
<Guest42341> there is something wrong with arale r157
<seb128> jgdx, is the "cache for one hour" explained somewhere? and do we still have a spec of that?
<seb128> the wiki has been replaced by a google doc
<seb128> but I click on th" call forwarding" entry on the top it doesn't open anything
<seb128> mpt, ^
<decebal> hello all
<decebal> Does anyone have a Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition cell phone
<decebal> thoughts, like, dislikes?
<khod> Kenvandine is there an easy way to keep the birdy from flying i just want him to jump. Ive been looking over box2d which i see in your documentation is part of bacon2d.
<kenvandine> khod, sure
<mpt> seb128, unfortunately my paste of the settings spec into the Phone app spec isn’t approved yet. In the meantime, you can still read it at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=recall&rev=21>.
<khod> Good ill keep looking through the box2d stuff an see what i need to change
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mcphail> popey: is bschaefer still working on SDL2/Mir?
<popey> I don't know.
<popey> he's in -mir
<mcphail> Ta
<bschaefer> im here as well :)
<bschaefer> mcphail, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/update-mir-new-abi-api/+merge/276578
<popey> oh hai!
<bfiller> popey: when you get a moment, if you could review the latest camera app in the store
<popey> bfiller, done
<bfiller> popey: cheers
<popey> np
<amberdickey> where can I find Ubuntu-Touch to download for my phone?
<dobey> !devices | amberdickey
<ubot5> amberdickey: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mterry> zbenjamin, you around?  I'm having a problem with the new-style ubuntu-sdk-ide on wily
<slvn_> hi !
<slvn_> I need some help with cross compilation
<slvn_> I have a partial chroot vivid
<slvn_> I would like to add a ppa over this partial chroot
<slvn_> the ppa is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+index
<slvn_> how should i do that ?
<jgdx> seb128, it's arbitrary. The spec calls for the summary to expire at every reboot? I'd love suggestions on how to fix that.
<popey> slvn_, you can just add a line in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/overlay.list containing the relavent deb line from the ppa?
<popey> # cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list
<popey> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main
<popey> ^ like that
 * ogra_ doubts that works since you need the gpg key too
<slvn_> popey, I am not sure of all this stuff. /etc/apt is for my computer, but I want to put the ppa on top of a partial-chroot
<slvn_> I use the script of mir, setup-partial-chroot
<popey> thats in my chroot
<ogra_> so you use etc/apt/ in the chroot
<slvn_> it uses "multistrap",
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13129481/
<popey> Oh, I use click chroot
<slvn_> ogra_,  yes ./etc/apt in the chroot
<slvn_> to build the partial chroot, I should just use "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 maint" now ?
<slvn_> I gave " http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/ " to multistrap and it seems to have find it
<jiremek> Hello, I try to port ubuntu touch to Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 (santos10wifi).
<jiremek> I need Help about this error: phablet/out/target/product/p5210/obj/EXECUTABLES/InputDispatcher_test_intermediates/InputDispatcher_test.o' failed
<jiremek> Did you know where is the mistake ?
<waressearcher2> is ubuntu phone a viable product or it will eventually flipps ?
<OerHeks> You can buy at least 3 models now.
<khod2> Rome wasn't built in a day :)
<genii> But they didn't have us on the job
<Guest69951> hi
<Guest69951> is there any developer here?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-07
<br01> hi guys, I am pretty fascinated by ubuntu touch and I wanted to try it, but my tablet isn't included in the supported devices, I have asus memo pad 7.. Is there any comping support for other devices ? thank you in advance
<vishnudev> Hi guys
<vishnudev> I've compiled kernel for nexus 6 after modifications related to ubuntu (as per the porting wiki)
<vishnudev> But I am not able to boot android with that kernel
<vishnudev> Is that normal?
<waressearcher2> what with that google intention to make its own chips for android phones ? will it benefit ubuntu phones as well ?
<waressearcher2> also does ubuntu phone depends on android's phones progress ?
<drwd> Hello guys I have a question, I want to use key wifi hexadecimal on ubuntu phone but I can not use it.
<drwd> The Ubuntu Phone ask me again the key
<drwd> Is it a bug or the hardware does not support?
<Elleo> kenvandine: seen this? could be very handy for more native content-hub support in GTK apps: https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2015/11/05/native-file-choosers-in-gtk/
<meles> When I create a new emulator in ubuntu-sdk with i386 and the channel bq-rc Ubuntu 14.10 r19 is installed. Why?
<meles> actually the above question came up because i couldn't get it working with arm. I get the following error: /lib/init/init-d-script: 12: /etc/rc2.d/S02whoopsie: -c: not found
<meles> basename: missing operand
<meles> Try 'basename --help' for more information.
<peat-psuwit> Does Ubuntu touch have any hook for time change?
<jpastore> Hi I just bought a new aquaris e5, did an update and now some icons are missing. Is there a way for me to do a fresh install or update?
<stakewinner00_> what is PayUI?
<New-be> hello
<popey> stakewinner00_, "Pay User Interface" (for paying for things)
<stakewinner00_> popey, it's really needed or I can uninstall it?
<popey> Depends, if you ever want to buy something from the store.
<popey> Or in app purchases.
<popey> ( I think)
<popey> I personally wouldn't remove it.
<stakewinner00_> i tried, but seems it cannot be removed... Anyway, if it's an official app, it's everything alright
<jpastore> Hi I just bought a new aquaris e5, did an update and now some icons are missing. Is there a way for me to do a fresh install or update?
<peat-psuwit> Does Ubuntu touch have any hook for time change?
<mcphail> jpastore: I wonder if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1437355 has resurfaced?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437355 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Icons lost from various apps after upgrade" [High,Fix released]
<meles> can somebody help me what to do when ubuntu-emulator fails with /lib/init/init-d-script: 12: /etc/rc2.d/S02whoopsie: -c: not found; basename: missing operand
<khod> Hey kenvandine is everything in box2d supported in bacon2d?
<taiebot> Hi all just a question regarding phone writable and silo installation if i reflash my phone everything will be reset?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-08
<Hairo> hi
<Hairo> can i use pip on ubuntu touch?
<phigface> Hello, gentlemen.
<phigface> How do you add convergence stuff to Ubuntu touch on Nexus devices?
<phigface> Like nexus 4 and nexus 7
<phigface> I tried the div-proposed and rc-proposed branches on the nexus 4
<Hairo> i'm having wifi issues the nexus 4
<Hairo> can't connect to the network
<phigface> And maybe I don't have the right adapter, but I tried an MHL one
<phigface> Which branch?
<Hairo> stable
<phigface> I had no issues with WiFi but Bluetooth didn't work
<phigface> Have not tried stable because I wanted convergence :)
<phigface> Is it supposed to just be there, I wonder, or do you have to do something to add it..
<phigface> Hairdo try rc or rc-proposed
<phigface> Sorry, autocorrect
<Hairo> bt seems to work
<phigface> Do you have an hemi adapter for yours?
<phigface> Hemi
<phigface> HDMI
<phigface> Stupid wanders
<phigface> Haha
<Hairo> no
<nhaines> phunyguy: Nexus 4 and 7 don't support MHL.  You have to use a Slimport adapter.
<phunyguy> nhaines: rofl.  Don't drink and IRC
<hondas> hello guys
<hondas> i want to install ubuntu phone on huawei g play mini
<hondas> is it posible
<hondas> i want to install ubuntu phone on huawei g play mini is it posible ?
<popey> !devices | hondas
<ubot5> hondas: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Hairo> mmm, anyone else having wifi issues with the nexus 4?
<Hairo> no mobile data either
<Hairo> anyone?
<mimecar> Hairo, yes
<mimecar> Although I do not have a Nexus 4
<mimecar> I had not seen your previous messages
<Hairo> can't connect to an wifi network at all
<Hairo> it doesn't do anything after typing the password
<Hairo> and asks for it again after a few seconds
<Hairo> then nothing
<Hairo> tried various channels too (stable, rc, rc-proposed)
<popey> what type of wifi network?
<popey> I have a nexus 4 and it's connected to wifi here
<Hairo> WEP
<Hairo> also tried with an open one with my other phone
<Hairo> hotspot
<Hairo> tried using the 4.3 radio too
<Hairo> some threads in xda suggested that
<Hairo> mm, seems like WEP is the issue
<Hairo> wpa2 works
<NeedInfos> hi guys
<Hairo> yeah, WEP edifinety doesn't work, where do i report this?
<Hairo> *definitely
<vthompson> Is there anyone around that can get silo 9 to rebuild media-hub and qtubuntu-media? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/571
<vthompson> I'd ask jhodapp, but he's not around at the moment
<ahayzen> vthompson, maybe ask in -ci-eng ?
<taiebot> I hope silo 10 will land for OTA-8 could possibly fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1462664 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1480877 tested it today and made a big difference to my daily experience
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1462664 in Canonical System Image "[Ubuntu Phone] With WIFI = ON the GPS stops" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed]
<mcphail> taiebot: nice to see there's still work going on. I'd hoped it was going to be fixed in OTA7
<taiebot> mcphail a fix was there but it turned out it was not the right one..
<mcphail> yes. Made things a bit better, but not quite enough to be usable
<taiebot> mcphail with silo 10 i finally have a "normal" phone experience see https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1480877/comments/64
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed]
<mcphail> taiebot: Brilliant! Is it due to land for OTA8?
<taiebot> mcphail i do not know if it is supposed to land i will try to make sure it does
<mcphail> That would be great
<Jpastore> Hi, how do I see a newly installed scope?
<BogdanDev> swipe up, you should see a list of scopes
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-07
<krowv> Hi, I’m trying to port Ubuntu phone to a Galaxy S4.  For the vendor proprietary drivers, do I need to get a specific version of those drivers to work with 4.4.2?
<MatthewAllen> Hi all, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 as per https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ and am running into some issues, could anyone help?
<MatthewAllen> When trying to flash with 'rootstock' I get this error : mount: mounting /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache on /cache failed: Invalid argument
<popey> MatthewAllen: maybe try in #ubports where the community porters hang out
<MatthewAllen> popey, Thankyou - will go ask there
<popey> np
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<peat-psuwit> Anyone have an idea to diagnose freeze at phone unlock (phone won't turn on after sleep)? LG L90 Dual. (Work-in-progress port)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-08
<Isgleas> Hi guys. I'm trying to flash my Nexus 7-LTE 2013, as stated here -> https://devices.ubports.com/#/deb
<Isgleas> The only computer I have is on opensuse, not ubuntu,
<Isgleas> so I tried setting a VM with ubuntu, and try to flash it from there
<Isgleas> the tablet is seen by the VM, but when flashing, it downloads the image and stucks there
<Isgleas> so, question 1: have you done it via VM?
<Isgleas> question 2: is it posible to install ubuntu touch from another distro?
<krowv> Maybe its just me but it seems like it would be a lot easier to get hardware support for Ubuntu phone if it was based off of CyanogenMod as opposed to AOSP
<krowv> I guess there is a technically a CM version with ubports
<krowv> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/UBports-Development-Information
<dale> I can't update my MX4, get 401 UNAUTHORIZED error in updates page.  I had to go to accounts settings and re-add my ubuntu-one account in there.  Is this a know issue, is there a work-around?
<dale> I can't update my MX4, get 401 UNAUTHORIZED error in updates page.  I had to go to accounts settings and re-add my ubuntu-one account in there.  Is this a know issue, is there a work-around?
<om26er> Hello! are there python bindings for ubuntu-app-launch ?
<abi_> hi
<matv1_> the proper behaviour of a short right edge flick is to swipe through all the open apps one by one right
<matv1_> I have been noticing not all apps are shown
<matv1_> is that somehow designed behaviour that I am not grasping?
<ogra_> matv1_, what device ?
<matv1_> I dont really see a pattern
<matv1_> ogra_ the M10 tablet
 * ogra_ noticed that too on a pro5 ... seems the lifecycle process has a bug where backgrounded apps just vanish
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^
<matv1_> ogra_ ah right that could be a cause
<matv1_> do we have a bug open for that?
<ogra_> i often notice it when the device was idling on the nightstand over night ... i have a bunch of apps that are always open (like G+ or my favourite news page) ... often these are not in the list anymore in the morning
<ogra_> bug -> not that i know of ... thats why i pinged tvoss :)
<dobey> matv1_: i think the designed behavior is that short swipe from right switches to the *last* app
<dobey> matv1_: so if you keep doing it you keep switching between two apps
<ogra_> oh, indeed
 * ogra_ missed that bit above
<ogra_> sounds like he is not having my bug at all
<matv1> ogra_ dobey sorry got sidetracked by actual work fr a minute
<matv1> dobey right i get that now thanks
<ogra_> how dare you !
<ogra_> :)
<matv1> are you sure this ahs always been the case?
<matv1> haha
<matv1> i could swear there was a time when the behaviour was that one flicked thru all open apps..
<dobey> pretty sure
<matv1> dobey i am going to jump into wayway back history
<matv1> i will bet you a beer that that was the case
<daniele_> hello, am I the only one who is having slow app startups on mako? I am running ota 13...it takes from 4 to 7 seconds to start an app
<dobey> daniele_: depending on app that seems like a normal average startup time for apps
<daniele_> dobey, it shouldn't be, on android they start almost instantly
<daniele_> because this also happens with contacts app
<dobey> not on my android phone they don't. granted yes, some could be faster, and it's known, and being worked on
<daniele_> of course, I am comparing nexus 4 with android 6.0 and ubuntu touch
<daniele_> given that there is no java runtime in ubuntu, it should be faster
<daniele_> is there an open bug report on this matter or more details on the work in progress? I want to give some help
<dobey> i think there is, but i don't know the bugs off the top of my head
<mterry> dobey, tedg: url-dispatcher's tests seem broken nowadays
<tedg> mterry: Yes, fixes are in proposed.
<mterry> tedg: ah thanks!
<mterry> tedg: I want to add a new url-dispatcher branch then...  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/url-dispatcher/snap-support/+merge/306664  -- mind if I make a tiny silo for it and put it through the paces, or do you have other branches you'd like to release with it
<mterry> bfiller: can I get a quick review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/dialer-app/dispatcher-typo/+merge/310361 ? -- I can put it in a silo I'm making or if you have one in the works(?)
<mterry> Not that dialer-app is super crucial to snapped desktop...
<tedg> mterry: Have no issue, but you probably want to wait for this to merge into trunk: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886
<mterry> tedg: yeah def.  No vivid?
<tedg> mterry: No, QA kicked it out of vivid.
<mterry> tedg: so all future silos/fixes also skip vivid then?
<mterry> i.e. we have forked some vivid branch?
<tedg> mterry: Well there's two targets, yes.
<dobey> mterry: well that dialer-app fix should probably go to vivid for ota14 really
<mterry> dobey: it seems to work on my phone?  I think maybe url-dispatcher got stricter?
<dobey> mterry: oh, maybe the old json-glib in vivid doesn't care then?
<mterry> dobey: ah that would make sense
<Migush> I need some help with compiling ubuntu touch: the guide sais "Add your hardware specific git repositories under phablet/hardware." But where do I find my hardware specific repos?
<dobey> from your device's manufacturer
<bfiller> mterry, approved
<bfiller> mterry, we do have a silo with dialer but it may take a while till it lands so feel free to add it to yours
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-09
<Guest60208> hello, I have a problem on nexus 4 with OTA13, during phone calls if I connect the headphones I can hear a noise, like an interference...however, if I disconnect the headphones everything is ok, but it's ok also when I listen to music with headphones...
<Guest60208> so this noise is present only during phone calls and headphones are connected, what can it be?
<matv1> sil2100 I miss your landing emails for phone/touch :/ have they been discontinued ?
<am2> i want to use ubuntu-sdk  for ubuntutouch and Nexus 5, is that possible?
<dobey> am2: you want to run it /on/ your phone, or you want to just build an app using the sdk on your pc and run ubuntu on your nexus 5?
<am2> thank you for the reply. both of them
<am2> Nexus 5 is already has Ubuntu installed
<dobey> well the latter you can definitely do. you can probably run the sdk on the phone via libertine, but i suspect it will be terribly non-performant
<am2> sdk has been installed on my computer which is a x86_64, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Trusty
<am2> i have connected the computer to the mobile phone by USB ports
<mterry> bfiller: the dialer branch can just go in your normal silo then, since you already have one.  Thanks!
<am2> i am trying to build an application by ubuntu-sdk on my computer and then run it on the phone, or transfering its image to the phone to become executed each time when i click on it
<bfiller> mterry, ack
<am2> ubuntu-sdk has an icon: Devices, when i click on it, it says:   Search configured emulator instances...  Detecting device..
<am2> it stops at this stage forever
<dobey> am2: do you have developer mode enabled on the phone and the screen is unlocked when you try to connect from sdk?
<am2> yes , screen is unlocked and the developer mode , yes , it is active. let me double check that
<am2> is it activated by bootloader?
<am2> @dobey, wonderful, thank you so much, after enabling "developer mode" every thing is OK now
<dobey> ok
<am2> but it says: There is currently no kit defined for your device.
<am2> let Qt creator auto create one or i can choose an existing one?
<dobey> i'm not sure
<dobey> #ubuntu-app-devel is probably a better channel for your questions really
<am2> @dobey,  Thank you a lot
<Migush>  I need some help with compiling ubuntu touch: the guide sais "Add your hardware specific git repositories under phablet/hardware." But where do I find my hardware specific repos?
<Acou_Bass> Migush: i think you get those from the hw vendor ysually :P
<Migush> I'm a noob, and don't really know where to find those (Vendor=asus)
<Migush> I do have those: https://github.com/TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_asus
<Migush> *these
<Migush> please...
<Migush> Wich branch is the master branch? eg 4.4.2 6.0.0
<helu> can someone tell how to know wich are the hardware specifig git repositories ?
<dobey> it's the device tree which you would get from the manufacturer. as has been said several times
<barry> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> barry: pong
<sil2100> barry: thanks for the reviews! Let me address those as soon as possible :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-10
<DeadSquirrel01> Hi, only kitkat repo for build ubuntu touch or there is a newer like marshmallow?
<DeadSquirrel01> No one know thiz?
<duflu> DeadSquirrel01: Most of the people who could answer that are in Europe or the Americas. So they are sleeping :)
<aroyl> @Acou_Bass do you stay logged in 24/7?
<DeadSquirrel01>  Hi, only kitkat repo for build ubuntu touch or there is a newer like marshmallow?
<DeadSquirrel01> Anyone knows?
<DeadSquirrel01> What a difficult question :P
<matv1> chrisccoulson I saw you released an oxide fix for that web app crash after using links (yeahh!). Does that mean that I should get fix that in the next rc-proposed build?
<DeadSquirrel01>   Hi, only kitkat repo for build ubuntu touch or there is a newer like marshmallow?
<DeadSquirrel01> Anyone??
<DeadSquirrel01> Only kitkat manifest for ubuntu touch?
<dobey> depends on the device
<DeadSquirrel01> I have a ll mm and n device tree
<DeadSquirrel01> But kitkat is too old
<DeadSquirrel01> So?
<DeadSquirrel01> I tried change the manifest branch to mm but on build i get lots of errors i don't get when building cm or any other rom
<dobey> so, you should be able to use 5.1
<dobey> but i don't know much beyond that it's possible
<DeadSquirrel01> But not 6.0?
<dobey> you should probably talk to the #ubports people
<dobey> no i don't think libhybris works with 6 or 7 yet
<DeadSquirrel01> Ow ok thx
<HonP> Hi, is it possible to rotate display upside down? Or is it possible to install xrandr or xinput-calibrator to nexus 4?
<HonP> I have problems with Nexus display, and this would really help me.
<dobey> no, X is not the display system, so X tools wouldn't help
<dobey> i actually don't know if rotation works for 180 degrees
<HonP> dobey, there is not xserver?
<HonP> is it the MIR thing there?
<dobey> looks like it doesn't
<dobey> yes Mir is the display server for unity8
<dobey> doesn't rotate 180 that is; only 90 left or right, and not on the lock screen afaict
<HonP> so i am totally screwed?
<HonP> 90left/right is good but i need it in phone application.
<dobey> i don't know about the dialer app. does it not rotate?
<HonP> no
<dobey> if you edit /usr/share/dialer-app/dialer-app.qml and change automaticOrientation: false to be true instead, then it should work i think
<HonP> hm... give me sec.
<dobey> hmm, might not be that simple though. on my vm it looks like it tries to force the width to always be a certain size :-/
<HonP> dobey, does not work, but could i set it to landscape mode somehow?
<dobey> no, it will require more changes, i guess
<HonP> :(
<HonP> :(
<matv1> HonP not sure what you´re trying to achieve but for apps you can force orientation in the .desktop file
<matv1> from memory i blieve something like Supported-Orientations=portrait
<matv1> does that help?
<HonP> matv1, could i ask what .desktop file shoul i us for dialer-app?
<dobey> oh it does have that in the .desktop too
<HonP> but where? :)
<matv1> ah dialer app. thats a core app. and probably not C not qml
<matv1> not sure about that
<matv1> let me check the exact syntax in an old app of mine though
<matv1> hang on
<matv1> i have:
<matv1> Type=Application
<matv1> X-Ubuntu-Touch=true
<matv1> X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait
<matv1> again: not sure if that works for dialer though
<HonP> great it works!!!
<HonP> :)
<HonP> it does not look good but it looks that i can use my phone now!
<matv1> HonP Awsum!
<HonP> thank you very much guys.
<matv1> HonP np
<tedg> popey: Do you know if the terminal app has changed how it gets a shell?
<tedg> popey: It seems that vigo is reporting that the shell isn't in the cgroup for the app
<tedg> Which isn't bad on the surface, I don't care about the shell, but I'm not sure if something bigger is broken.
<tedg> vigo: Could you look at the pid for the terminal and see what its cgroup's are?
<tedg> vigo: ubuntu-app-pid, and then /proc/$(pid)/cgroup
<vigo> tedg, sure give me a few minutes :)
<vigo> tedg, I just ran it again from tereminal and works fine it gives me the full path under freezer
<vigo> my mistake
 * tedg wipes the sweat of his brow ;-)
<tedg> vigo: Cool, that's way better than the alternatives ;-)
<vigo> tedg, thanks for your time :)
<popey> \o/
<renato__> popey, hey, do you know something about the javascript code used by calculator app?
<popey> a bit
<popey> what's up?
<popey> Am on the phone currently, but will reply when I can
<renato__> popey, I am trying to snappy it and I am getting error: math.js:71 Parser error
<popey> erk
<renato__> popey, this happen if I type any number in the calculator
<renato__> popey, and the math.js is not human readable :D
<popey> I think it;s https://github.com/josdejong/mathjs
<popey> minified
<renato__> popey, my guess is a missing dep
<dednick> charles: hi charles. why is usb/adb auth in indicator-display?
<dobey> indicator-flytrap
<renato__> popey, found a bug about that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1620333
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1620333 in Canonical System Image "calculator doesn't calculate: parse error in math.js" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> dednick, it was an expediency. It's not intrinsic to indicator-display and if you want to move it that would be fine
<dednick> charles: ok. ta
<renato__> popey, I will try that :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1620333/comments/6
<charles> dednick, is there an issue? or just looking for information?
<dednick> charles: might be using it for multi-monitor support and possibly want to move it internally to unity8.
<charles> ack
<dednick> *or replace it...
<renato__> popey, the calculator keypad become disabled if I replace the math.js file
<popey> renato__: :(
<matv1> it seems really hard to kill apps in the app carousel since the new app switcher.
<matv1> I think there should be a bug for that
<matv1> but i can't find it
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-11
<btoneyo> this grp can help with ubuntu on phone ?
<k1l_> if you ask people can see if they can help. but out of european daytimes this channel is slower
<btoneyo> can i use ubuntu as a rom on android phne ?
<k1l_> that depends on the device. if it got a opened bootloader and if someone made a port for that device already.
<btoneyo> I have a bootloader open
<gorbash> I'm trying to port ubuntu touch for lg g stylo, and I ran into a compilation error.  Anyone have a second to lend a hand?
<gorbash> I'm trying to build the basic version of ubuntu touch to make sure I have the correct system dependencies but I get a make error zlib.h can't be found.  I have zlib installed.  From what I have read on the internet you have to point configure at zlib sometimes, but how does that work with the ubuntu touch build process that doesn't involve configure?
<mcphail> popey: can you remind me the link for your backup tool?
<Mister_Q> mcphail https://github.com/popey/buds
<mcphail> Mister_Q: ta!
<Mister_Q> np
<Acou_Bass> that script sounds good ;D might have to go for that
<robinhero> hey all, how can I try a landing ppa with this new bileto?
<robinhero> I tried with this command, but with no luck:
<robinhero> bileto device-upgrade 2050 1234
<Acou_Bass> quick query, is there ny way to make the task backgrounsing thing a bit less aggressive for terminal ap? i dont necessarily need it to be completely on always, but its a bit annoying that my SSH session dies as soon as i switch apps
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: I don't think it dies. I think it just gets backgrounded
 * arubislander test the dying/backgrouding theory on his E4.5
<arubislander> mcphail: you are right, it does get backgrounded. But when I return to the terminal and type
<arubislander> ~$ fg
<arubislander> it does not get forgrounded again in a way that is useful.
<mcphail> It messes up my screen session, but I don't know if that is just my screen config
<popey> i use the tweak app from the open store to make the terminal stay alive
<arubislander> popey: how does that impact battery life in your experience?
<popey> it doesnt
<arubislander> still messes up my byobu session...
<arubislander> but will experiment more and see how that goes when I get home.
<Acou_Bass> popey: yeah i did that but cidentally left it running all day and mynbattery life went downhill presumably because it kept trying to keep the ssh sesh open xD
<Acou_Bass> ill just use tweak tool to stop it backgrounding and remind myself to shut the terminal whem not in use xD
<dobey> Acou_Bass: use mosh
<Acou_Bass> dobey: no jist ssh
<Guest75198> hello has anyone here had experience porting to smg900x
<Tims_Tech> Guest75198, port it yourself
<dobey> Acou_Bass: yes, i'm saying you should use mosh. it will solve your connection issues, as it's for using ssh over poor network connectivity
<Acou_Bass> dobey: my problem isnt a poor connection, my problem is if i stop the terminal app from backgrounding it stays connected all the time draining battery ;D
<Acou_Bass> i dont know if poor connection causes the battery to drain, maybe it does
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-12
<Acou_Bass> hmmm so following on from what dobey said, can i run the mosh client on my ubuntu phone? XD doesnt seem to be in by default
<v2> hello friends....
<v2> just want to know.....if unbuntu can be installed on my bacon (oneplus one) device.....
<TheKit> https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<TheKit> it can, but not everything is working yet
<v2> aahh..thanks a lot.....
<yang> Are there any other Ubuntu touch devices on the market than BQ Aquaris M10 ? Or any of them being developed currently ?
<Acou_Bass> M10 is the only tablet i think but there are a few phones
<doniks> I'm trying to check out the code of ubuntu touch, but phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet is spewing errors at me
<doniks> Fetching project aosp/platform/prebuilts/ndk
<doniks> error: packfile /home/peter/docs/devel/phablet/.repo/projects/prebuilts/ndk.git/objects/pack/pack-bd491b3d37852e8f33a5d57e671074b7a65054bd.pack signature is unavailable
<doniks> warning: packfile /home/peter/docs/devel/phablet/.repo/projects/prebuilts/ndk.git/objects/pack/pack-bd491b3d37852e8f33a5d57e671074b7a65054bd.pack cannot be accessed
<doniks> Am I doing something wrong?
<doniks> Fetching things up to ndk seems to have worked fine
<MrChrisDruif> GPS and camera still not working on Bacon? =(
<mimecar> good evening
<mimecar> Can I select a specific version of rc channel?
<mimecar> or ubuntu-flash use the latest image always
<doniks> ubuntu-device-flash --verbose touch --device XYZ --channel PQR --revision 007
<mimecar> ok, let's try
<mimecar> thanks doniks
<doniks> you can check first what's there with
<doniks> ubuntu-device-flash query --device arale --channel rc/ubuntu --list-images
<doniks> i mean
<doniks> ubuntu-device-flash query --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu --list-images
<mimecar> I installed an update on RC channel and device does not boot
<mimecar> I want install previous version
<doniks> ubuntu-device-flash --help  ... says
<doniks> --revision=        revision to use, absolute or relative allowed
<doniks> maybe smt like "-1" works?!?
<mimecar> I was using --version
<mimecar> instead of revision :p
<doniks> yeah, it's a bit inconsistent
<mimecar> doniks, it's working again
<doniks> cool
<doniks> which device and version was it that didn't boot
<mimecar> Frieza with release 19
<doniks> I wonder whether any of the canonical developers would care to know ....
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-13
<mimecar> are ssh pc key stored on device?
<mimecar> I had to make an HR to the device and now I do not see the connection request of the PC
<doniks> mimecar, can you describe better about which use case regarding ssh you are talking about? (I could think of all kinds of hypothetical apps, that might choose to store some kind of key somewhere ..... but that's probably not what you are asking about), also what is HR?
<mimecar> yes
<mimecar> Ubuntu SDK configured to work with Frieza
<mimecar> I make a HR with version 18 of the RC channel
<mimecar> I do not see the ADB connection warning that uses ubuntu-sdk-ide
<doniks> what is HR?
<mimecar> Hard Reset, sorry
<mimecar> with ubuntu-device-flash
<doniks> clear. I don't know much about the SDK, I'd say all practically relevant ssh keys should end up in the usual places (~/.ssh/id_rsa , ~/.ssh/authorized_keys)
<doniks> I remotely recall an ubuntu command line tool that would somehow establish an ssh connection tunneled through the adb connection and directly put a hash into ~/.ssh/known_hosts for "localhost", due to how it did the port forwarding .... uhm sorry, a bit handwaivy and I don't actually think its related to what you're asking :)
<doniks> I'm afraid I can't help
<mimecar> I have checked the SSH signatures and deleted them
<mimecar> I'm fighting with the tablet and I'm losing :p
<doniks> Let's try differently: What are you trying to do and how is it failing?
<mimecar> I've one app I'm developping
<mimecar> it works on PC, but I would like test it on the device
<doniks> Is the adb connection working at all?
<doniks> Can you do
<doniks> adb shell
<doniks> from the desktop?
<mimecar> insufficient permissions
<mimecar> with adb devices -l i get
<mimecar> ????????????           no permissions usb:2-1.3.2
<doniks> did you put the device into developer mode?
<mimecar> device does not appear if I disable development mode,
<mimecar> yes
<doniks> well, my guess would be that it doesn't have anything todo with ssh keys then, but with adb
<doniks> unplug/replug cable, different cable, restart both devices ....
<doniks> how /hard/ was the reset?
<doniks> there is this --wipe flag
<mimecar> I've already done those tests. I guess I will continue another day
<doniks> I think it deletes something more that way
<mimecar> I have also tested the wipe on recovery
<doniks> maybe that is not the same .... if you are ok with getting rid with whatever is on the device you could use the --wipe flag to ubuntu-device-flash
<mimecar> I'm going to try it
<mimecar> still the same
<BertSprog> quit
<mimecar> is working now
<mimecar> it works with direct connection to USB port
<mimecar> althought it worked before with USB Hub
<mimecar> thanks for your help doniks
<yang> Are there any published coupon codes for the purchase of Aquaris M10 or any announced price reductions at certain dates ?
<popey> yang: not that I am aware of
